# Official: Dagaz Typhoon thread



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I know most of the talk is over on the Tsunami thread, but I hate to take over that thread with the Typhoon talk, so I am wondering...Who's in? Classic or custom?


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Dagaz Typhoon - Who's In*



petersenjp said:


> Ok, I know most of the talk is over on the Tsunami thread, but I hate to take over that thread with the Typhoon talk, so I am wondering...Who's in? Classic or custom?


Perhaps "edit" to add, after who's in >>> OFFICIAL Typhoon Thread 

RD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Dagaz Typhoon - Who's In*

Just edited to the Official Dagaz Typhoon Thread - Figured doesn't have to be whos in. Its just a nice comfy place to discuss....THE TYPHOON!!!!!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Dagaz Typhoon - Who's In*

in for a custom and sure let's make this the official thread +1


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Dagaz Typhoon - Who's In*

Guess I forgot to put...In for Custom here!!!!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Dagaz Typhoon - Who's In*

Custom here as well. Looking forward to the decisions!


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

Custom ordered here in Vancouver!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> Custom ordered here in Vancouver!


Just was reading your Incoming....Have the same Olivier coming in as well Now back to TYPHOON!!! I can feel the storm brewing!!!!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Custom ordered.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ordered a custom. Anyone have a pic of the 6139 chrono bracelet that the Typhoon bracelet is modeled after?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Basic Info if haven't been on the site...

-CASE MATERIAL: 316L STAINLESS STEEL
-GLASS: SAPPHIRE, DOMED, INNER AR COATED
-BEZEL: 316L STAINLESS STEEL, 120 CLICK, UNIDIRECTIONAL
-CROWN: 316L STAINLESS STEEL SCREW-DOWN, TRIPLE SEALED CROWN/TUBE SYSTEM W/ DAGAZ RUNE GRAPHIC
-CASEBACK: 316L STAINLESS STEEL W/ TYPHOON GRAPHIC
-MOVEMENT: SEIKO INSTRUMENTS NE15 (NON "SEIKO"BRANDED 6R15) 50 hrs. power reserve, SPRON mainspring, hand+ auto winding, hacking, 24 jewels, finished rotor, gold plated balance wheel.
-CASE DIMENSION: Width 44mm, Lug to lug (tip to tip) 46.5mm, Lug to lug (bar to bar) 41mm, Thickness total including domed sapphire crystal 14.65mm, bezel diameter 40mm

The Typhoon is a nod to a vintage SEIKO classic, the iconic asymmetrical 6105 dive watch, made to modern standards, using top grade materials sourced from around the globe, and assembled by hand in the Dagaz Watch Ltd. Workshop. In creating our modern tribute to the classic vintage piece, we have used modern technology and materials to bump up the water resistance to 300m using a triple-sealed screw down crown/tube assembly, increased the lug width to 20mm with drilled through lug holes accommodating fat bars, and incorporate a domed/ inner AR coated European synthetic sapphire crystal. In keeping with the true spirit of the Seiko 6105 diver each Typhoon houses inside of its case, cut from a solid block of 316L stainless steel, a high-grade Seiko Instruments NE15 movement which boasts 50 hrs. power reserve thanks to its SPRON mainspring, both hand and auto winding, hacking, 24 jewels, finished rotor, and gold plated balance wheel. Each watch will include a solid, H-Link bracelet, styled after the Seiko 6139 chrono bracelet, with a signed, machined steel clasp. The Typhoon will be produced in a limited run of 500pcs only, with 250 pieces made to the custom specifications of the customer, who will be able to choose from a selection of dials, hands, chapter rings, crowns, and bezel inserts. The balance will be assembled as CLASSIC pieces with the design closely resembling the 6105-8110.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

This thread is going to be big just like the Tsunami thread and Olivier, hahaha. I can see it already


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

A Typhoon will be hitting CT! In for a custom...


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

First Classic in the thread! Paid my deposit and everything and I am now quite pleased.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Both!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Basic rundown of sizing for those who aren't interested in deciphering the schematics...

Diameter - 44 mm
Diameter incl. Crown (guard) - 47.5 mm
Lug to Lug - 46.5 mm
Lug width - 20 mm
Case height - 11.85 mm (14.65 to crystal)

That covers all of the important numbers listed.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Deposit paid for a custom. :-!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

mike120 said:


> First Classic in the thread! Paid my deposit and everything and I am now quite pleased.


Glad to see you got a reply back!!!!!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just more things to wet the appetite. (Posted on the Dagaz FB page)


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in for a classic. Anxious to see the Dagaz interpretation of an old school 6105!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

gshock626 said:


> Anyone have a pic of the 6139 chrono bracelet that the Typhoon bracelet is modeled after?


I didn't know what the 6139 "H" bracelet was either so I did a google search. Here are a few pics I pulled from the web image search.....


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Whether it's custom or classic, it's coming, people...









*


----------



## conleylaw (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my custom ordered and I am PUMPED!!!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Custom...but I´m not sure after I see how the classic turn out...


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

In for a custom. Have always been intrigued by the Tsunami's but never owned one, despite owning 2 modded 6309's. Really excited to see the options we will have for the T2 Typhoon...


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Pre-ordered a custom and I'm thinking hard about going back for a classic if there are any spots left... Who needs to eat anyway?


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in for a custom, although I love the classic I wanted to leave myself options. 

Im curious how many sold the first day.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm in for a classic. I can't wait to see prototypes.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## conleylaw (Sep 29, 2012)

hooligan said:


> Pre-ordered a custom and I'm thinking hard about going back for a classic if there are any spots left... Who needs to eat anyway?


You could just sell me your frog and you wouldn't need to worry about paying for the 2nd Typhoon.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you guys just Paypal your deposit or did you email and wait for payment instructions?


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Email and wait...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

digivandig said:


> Did you guys just Paypal your deposit or did you email and wait for payment instructions?


Email Jake at the specific email address for the Typhoon preorder. He will then send you a Paypal invoice for the preorder deposit


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

J_Hack said:


> Basic rundown of sizing for those who aren't interested in deciphering the schematics...
> 
> Diameter - 44 mm
> Diameter incl. Crown (guard) - 47.5 mm
> ...


Does anybody have any info on the weight?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

.......and I have pre ordered a custom.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

conleylaw said:


> You could just sell me your frog and you wouldn't need to worry about paying for the 2nd Typhoon.


I'd have to say








but it was so generous of you to offer.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

what if our custom T2's turn out exactly like Jake's plan for the Classic?



KUNISMAN said:


> Custom...but I´m not sure after I see how the classic turn out...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

lol...thought about that..could happen but I probably would change something like the color tip of the seconds hand just for the exclusivity...


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

I'm jealous. I would place my order, but I am moving to England on Nov 29th from America.. I don't know what I'll be doing in the next few months, so it would be stupid for me to get involved in anything financially. Hopefully I can pick one up in the future.


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Pre-ordered a custom! Can't wait for more details!!


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Custom here as well! Can't wait to see the options.


----------



## Sierra27 (May 13, 2012)

Well, guess I now need to add "Custom Typhoon" to my incoming list! Looking forward to it. Let the waiting begin...


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Classic ordered from Nova Scotia, Canada!


Lawrence


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Ordered my Custom 3 hours ago. However considering how popular the Custom seems to be from this thread it will be interesting to see if the 250 pieces are already taken and some of us miss out...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I sent a email 5hrs ago regarding a classic no reply yet hopefully I haven't missed out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> I sent a email 5hrs ago regarding a classic no reply yet hopefully I haven't missed out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're okay. I sent my email in 7 hours ago and Jake just responded.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

poxyhen said:


> Ordered my Custom 3 hours ago. However considering how popular the Custom seems to be from this thread it will be interesting to see if the 250 pieces are already taken and some of us miss out...





Thuggee said:


> I sent a email 5hrs ago regarding a classic no reply yet hopefully I haven't missed out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dudes! Don't freak out! :-d I'm quite sure there are plenty to go around :-! Keep b-)

RD


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

It took several years to sell 500 Tsunamis. The Typhoon is not going to sell out on it's first day on sale.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> It took several years to sell 500 Teunamis. The Typhoon is not going to sell out on it's first day on sale.


Lets also not forget, when we were placing orders this morning, it was like 1am or something there. I am sure Jake had to get a little rest.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

CGSshorty said:


> It took several years to sell 500 Teunamis. The Typhoon is not going to sell out on it's first day on sale.


Yeah, I know, I was just stirring... I am sure Jake was getting some shut-eye after a big night launching the TII


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

CGSshorty said:


> It took several years to sell 500 Teunamis. The Typhoon is not going to sell out on it's first day on sale.


+1 -- That's what I say. No need to get ones knickers in a bunch  Sit back, relax, and enjoy the storm.

RD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

But you know, I totally understand. The tsunamis took a while to sell out, but now as our community grows and knows the quality of Jakes work, I could see these selling out much much faster


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> Lets also not forget, when we were placing orders this morning, it was like 1am or something there. I am sure Jake had to get a little rest.


jpeterman, Good job launching this thread :-! I was so late to work this morning! Good thing I'm the Boss ;-) Come home to find 5 pages already, off & running |>

I agree, poor fellow needs a bit of rest for crying out loud. Plenty to go around. I'm sure Jake would love to have sold 250 watches in 24 hours. Still a niche product, with a certain devotion, and a lot of hype & excitement. Fascinating. That said, Jake has a killer product!!!!!! Go Jake B :-!

Thanks again for getting things underway. Looking forward to more than "I just ordered"  Like options, etc, and ordered what. Lot's to look forward to.

RD


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

_" Quote - Looking forward to more than "I just ordered" __ Like options, etc, and ordered what. Lot's to look forward to. "_

Yeah, thanks RD, I ordered the Custom blind, hoping Jake will be able to build something along the lines of the 'Caribbean Special' - I'm sure there will be enough choice to get what I want...

Note - Image borrowed and acknowledged from WUS member *Veatorious *(hope you don't mind!)


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Classic ordered but thinking of ordering a custom as well....:think:

(Updated - just ordered a custom too!)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

poxyhen said:


> _" Quote - Looking forward to more than "I just ordered" __ Like options, etc, and ordered what. Lot's to look forward to. "_
> 
> Yeah, thanks RD, I ordered the Custom blind, hoping Jake will be able to build something along the lines of the 'Caribbean Special' - I'm sure there will be enough choice to get what I want...


I think we have all ordered the custom "blind" :-d I think that's the trust & faith we have in the product from the previous offering. I hope you get what you are after "poxy". Don't really see why you wouldn't. Jake is strong on options ie "mods". I'm actually very curious on what the "classic" will look like, though I did opt for custom. I think this will shake out as we get more info, & then you will have folks changing there mind.

So many options on the Tsunami, it made one question if they bought what they really wanted. First there was a distinct list of options, then it blew wide open, to additional dial & hands options. Totally messed me up :-d

All good fun

Good luck 

RD


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Jake mentioned there will not be one like the Caribbean special, which was something that I am interested in. I'm sure he'll have some great options for you all.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Custom ordered this morning; without seeing the classic, I wanted to be able to tweak it if needs be. Sort of tempted to go crazy and order a classic, too. It's only money, right? Am I right? C'mon...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Jake mentioned there will not be one like the Caribbean special, which was something that I am interested in. I'm sure he'll have some great options for you all.


Lucky I snagged 1 of the last ones he made then - 1 of my







favourite watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

I understand that all the existing SKX/Tsunami dials and handsets will fit the Typhoon, with additional newer dials and handsets to follow. It's the bezel inserts for the Typhoon that will be different, and not accept the SKX ones, although I don't know about the Tsunami inserts ...
Let's wait and see ......

Regards,


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> I understand that all the existing SKX/Tsunami dials and handsets will fit the Typhoon, with additional newer dials and handsets to follow. It's the bezel inserts for the Typhoon that will be different, and not accept the SKX ones, although I don't know about the Tsunami inserts ...
> Let's wait and see ......
> 
> Regards,


I thought the other thread said date at 4 o'clock? Seems to me that the design options are specifically made for Typhoon, not just any available ones from Jake's web store.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> I thought the other thread said date at 4 o'clock? Seems to me that the design options are specifically made for Typhoon, not just any available ones from Jake's web store.


I was asking Jake earlier on, about the SKX dials, handsets and inserts, and whether these would fit the Typhoon. I was thinking of doing a Doxa lookalike, also using the SKX Doxa style insert, with the Soxa dial, and hands .... but Jake said, the dial and handsets, yes, but not the inserts. So .....

Regards,


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

In for custom.....I want to see what the classic will look like before I grab one. Hopefully it doesnt cost me the chance to get one.(well actually my second)


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Not that I couldn't do it with a standard SKX case but I always wanted a "custom" watch to my liking. Now what combination of dial, hands, etc to pick.. That's going to be a tough one. The Typhoon will be THE dive watch for me. I plan on taking it diving home and abroad once I get my open water cert. Looks like it's going to be a good year. 

So would this be the "classic" look? Picture was taken from Google.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

^^^that would be what the Classic will look like

i've had what appears to be a "Custom Classic" on my brain since i saw the renderings for the Classic dial and knew my suggestion to Jake for Hydroconquest handsets went answered :-d


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Were the dial renderings posted on the net?

Lawrence


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

lsettle said:


> Were the dial renderings posted on the net?
> 
> Lawrence


nope. they were shown to me in confidence via Skype a month or so ago :-x


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> nope. they were shown to me in confidence via Skype a month or so ago :-x


So what does the new UDT replacement dial look like, it's ok we all promise to keep what you tell us a secret!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Raoul Duke said:


> ^^^that would be what the Classic will look like
> 
> i've had what appears to be a "Custom Classic" on my brain since i saw the renderings for the Classic dial and knew my suggestion to Jake for Hydroconquest handsets went answered :-d


That is something I´m considering as well mainly cause the hands are my only gripe with the original, my other idea would be a more nononsense mil type all white markers/hands kind of udt, but I´ld like to see other dials than the ones already showed. Only sure thing is a gmt bezel.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Okay, I went for the classic. I am sure the watch will be beautiful !


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I know this is off topic but can someone tell me the story or meaning behind Dagaz? I never really asked. How is it pronounced? Dah-gaz Duh-gaz Day-gaz? And is the "gaz" part pronounced like gauze? Or gas with a z?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

021411 said:


> I know this is off topic but can someone tell me the story or meaning behind Dagaz? I never really asked. How is it pronounced? Dah-gaz Duh-gaz Day-gaz? And is the "gaz" part pronounced like gauze? Or gas with a z?


Straight from the owner's mouth... Go to 0:23 |>


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

stuart77 said:


> So what does the new UDT replacement dial look like, it's ok we all promise to keep what you tell us a secret!












haven't seen or heard anything about a UDT replacement



KUNISMAN said:


> That is something I´m considering as well mainly cause the hands are my only gripe with the original, my other idea would be a more nononsense mil type all white markers/hands kind of udt, but I´ld like to see other dials than the ones already showed. Only sure thing is a gmt bezel.


my UDT went in that direction- high contrast white 6105 hands against the black UDT dial. so easy to read the time in all lighting conditions- one does not always need nuclear lume to see in low light :-d i love the 6105 hands, but i'd like something just a little different for the Typhoon. besides, if i really want to see a Classic, i can always check out my cousin's (a newly indoctrinated WIS :-!) when his arrives


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

One classic coming to Greece , I can hear it .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey guys.

I've looked at Jake's site and his FB page, but I haven't seen any actual dials. When you guys are ordering your customs and standard T2's, are there actual renderings or choices somewhere, or more ideas that you have confirmed by Jake that they can happen? Also is the pricepoint similar to the Tsunami? and deposit is about half?

Thanks for helping out a noob to the T2.
Neil


----------



## DaveOBrien (Feb 19, 2006)

Well last night I saw the TII news (been busy this week) and promptly sent Jake an email for a Custom. I want to be able to choose the insert and maybe the hands. This gives me some flexibility but it will mostly look like the OG. I certainly do not want a GMT bezel, this is a dive watch and needs a dive bezel. Anyway it will be fun seeing the mod choices when they become available.
Pretty jazzed and wearing my TI right now.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

solar g-shocker said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I've looked at Jake's site and his FB page, but I haven't seen any actual dials. When you guys are ordering your customs and standard T2's, are there actual renderings or choices somewhere, or more ideas that you have confirmed by Jake that they can happen? Also is the pricepoint similar to the Tsunami? and deposit is about half?
> 
> ...


Well, no official rendering of anything other than case and bezel have been released regarding the Typhoon.
So people can only guess what the thing will look like (in the case of the "classic", clearly it'll be drawing much from the 6105). Particularly as regards the custom ones since there's no certainty about what will be available (but one can guess that many of the dials and handsets available for the Tsunami will be also available for the typhoon, as the movement is the same NE15)

In terms of princing, it's a bit pricier than the T1, yes. All the information can be found on dagaz web site

As for me, I'll wait for more info (even maybe for the first pieces to arrive and be shown in pics here ;-) ) before ordering... That'll help me make the right choice and get directly the right bezel/hands/dial combination for me. Only thing, I'll have to pay a bit more... And probably wait a fair bit longer! But if I get a Typhoon, it won't be to flip it anytime soon... So... Let's hope not all 500 will be spoken for before I have a got at them !


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

DaveOBrien said:


> Well last night I saw the TII news (been busy this week) and promptly sent Jake an email for a Custom. I want to be able to choose the insert and maybe the hands. This gives me some flexibility but it will mostly look like the OG. I certainly do not want a GMT bezel, this is a dive watch and needs a dive bezel...


Is the GMT bezel confirmed? That's a killer to a dive watch for me and will force me to change to custom and follow a similar path, staying close to the OG. I thought the bezel would follow the classic with 10s and dots.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

GivenToFly said:


> Is the GMT bezel confirmed? That's a killer to a dive watch for me and will force me to change to custom and follow a similar path, staying close to the OG. I thought the bezel would follow the classic with 10s and dots.


Nothing is confirmed but I doubt the classic will have a GMT bezel insert. Just a couple of members musing about whether they would like a GMT bezel or not on their to this point imagined Customs.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

GivenToFly said:


> Is the GMT bezel confirmed? That's a killer to a dive watch for me and will force me to change to custom and follow a similar path, staying close to the OG. I thought the bezel would follow the classic with 10s and dots.


Where do ideas like this come from? Please don't read anything into what's been said, beyond exactly what's been written. I love you guys, but honestly... It's been announced that there will be a choice of inserts, and that the "Classic" will closely follow the design of the 6105-8110. Please handle me with care....I run this a little different, and much more custom than any other watch co out there and make each one by hand, and please, please don't force me to change my mind before my brain oozes out my ears. _Everything_ _there is to say to date, is written in the blog. _When there is any more info, it will also be written in the same place. Take 'er easy fellas.

P.S..To give an idea, in the past hour or so since this "suggestion" was posted here, I received no less than 40 emails from people who ordered the Classic potententially wanting to change their order if it's only 12 hr...It is not only 12 hr, and as stated in our blog, closely resembles the 6105-8110. At this time, I 'd prefer not to post all of our technical drawings.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Need some pics of the 6105-8110 in this thread. Here's some I found online:

































































modded:


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Where do ideas like this come from? Please don't read anything into what's been said, beyond exactly what's been written. I love you guys, but honestly... It's been announced that there will be a choice of inserts, and that the "Classic" will closely follow the design of the 6105-8110. Please handle me with care....I run this a little different, and much more custom than any other watch co out there and make each one by hand, and please, please don't force me to change my mind before my brain oozes out my ears. _Everything_ _there is to say to date, is written in the blog. _When there is any more info, it will also be written in the same place. Take 'er easy fellas.
> 
> P.S..To give an idea, in the past hour or so since this "suggestion" was posted here, I received no less than 40 emails from people who ordered the Classic potententially wanting to change their order if it's only 12 hr...It is not only 12 hr, and as stated in our blog, closely resembles the 6105-8110. At this time, I 'd prefer not to post all of our technical drawings.


*
IF All OF YOU NICE FOLKS WILL PLEASE BE PATIENT, THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF ROOM FOR EVERYONE AND THEIR BEZELS WHERE WE'RE GOING...

*


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

I ordered the classic because I know that Jake put his heart and soul into the design of the T2. And that the body, dial, bezel insert, and hands will all work and look beautiful.

I believe ppl thought the classic would have the GMT bezel insert because it is shown in the designs to have a 12 hour bezel and not the standard 60min bezel, not sure. Even though a GMT would be 24h.

Jake must be super busy for the next few months and will not hear from me till he shoots me an email first. 

Lawrence


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Where do ideas like this come from?


----------



## brettterry (Oct 27, 2011)

I am in! Ordered 2 Custom and 1 Classic hoping to have something of everything.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

yes, a drawing posted on fb and later on the insider info thread showed the T2 w/ 12hr bezel


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

my classic has been ordered and deposit now paid now the wait I can see this thread becoming huge cheers


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in for a Classic, but with oem MM300 hands. I never have been crazy over 6105 hands.


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Classic ordered and deposit made! Seen lots of Tsunamis in threads, but missed out on them hemming and hawing. As soon as I heard of the TII project, I decided I'd jump on the pre-order asap. How can you go wrong with a modern spec homage to one of THE iconic divers ever? I have to add that I'm really stoked that Jake decided to go with the H-link bracelet for this, it's going to be killer! Kudos to you Jake for all your efforts and hard work!!

Cheers,
'stoph

Gotta add a few pic of the original:


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JSonn said:


> yes, a drawing posted on fb and later on the insider info thread showed the T2 w/ 12hr bezel


In a snapshot of a pile of A4 paper, with 4th revision unapproved drawings printed on it, posted a month ago on facebook, there is a 12 hr GMT insert visible.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jake B said:


> In a snapshot of a pile of A4 paper, with 4th revision unapproved drawings printed on it, posted a month ago on facebook, there is a 12 hr GMT insert visible.


 I wasn't involved in the stir, but without pics of the watch to come, I can see why some thought previously posted sketches with a 12 hr bezel might be the default bezel.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in!!!!!!!! Classic!!!!

I missed out on the T1 so I'm very happy to be in on the maiden voyage of this one!! It's gonna be a great day!


----------



## jon1870 (Aug 18, 2012)

im in !- came to late in the game for original run of tsumani,s although ended up with 4 since, now chance to get a watch to my specs excellent!!..jon


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in for a custom Typhoon! Many thanks to fireftr45. Without whom I would have forgotten and missed the pre-order window. Thanks Erik! Can't wait to get this on the wrist!


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Was on the fence - Custom or Classic. Really like the original 6105-8110, but what if I didn't like the Classic Typhoon? Finally decided on a Custom. Email sent to Jake, invoice received, invoice paid. Done! Now the wait begins. 


--- from my iPad


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm in for the Classic... can't wait.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

BratJH said:


> Was on the fence - Custom or Classic. Really like the original 6105-8110, but what if I didn't like the Classic Typhoon? Finally decided on a Custom. Email sent to Jake, invoice received, invoice paid. Done! Now the wait begins.
> 
> --- from my iPad


Exactly my dilemma, and the same solution that I settled upon.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Does the invoice come in PayPal or email or both? Not too sure on the process.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

It'll be both. The invoice is to your email via PP with a link to pay and it should be on your PP account as well.


----------



## tarheel821 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a custom. This is my first preorder so I am looking forward to being able to choose the exact options I want.


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm in as well: custom (classic dial and hands but aiming for a stealth GMT bezel insert). Still haven't got my Paypal invoice but I'm assuming Jake is buried under the work. Have been looking forward to this project for a long time.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

atlarson said:


> I'm in as well: custom (classic face and hands but aiming for a stealth GMT bezel insert). Still haven't got my Paypal invoice but I'm assuming Jake is buried under the work. Have been looking forward to this project for a long time.


You had better go look at your paypal account to find the invoice. The offer ends tonight at 6pm EST. I didn't get an email with my invoice. Had to go to paypal to find it.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

atlarson said:


> I'm in as well: custom (classic face and hands but aiming for a stealth GMT bezel insert). Still haven't got my Paypal invoice but I'm assuming Jake is buried under the work. Have been looking forward to this project for a long time.


Also in for a custom also and awaiting a paypal invoice, I suspect Jake is snowed under with emails right now.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

kjd2121 said:


> You had better go look at your paypal account to find the invoice. The offer ends tonight at 6pm EST. I didn't get an email with my invoice. Had to go to paypal to find it.


I believe the fb page says 9 EST. Also I'm hoping as long as there was email contact by that point it locks in the pre-order.

Really excited for this piece. My blue FFF makes it hard for me to consider very pricey watches, so I'm sure this watch will do more of the same.


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)

GivenToFly said:


> I believe the fb page says 9 EST. Also I'm hoping as long as there was email contact by that point it locks in the pre-order.


I'm hoping the same. Sent my email for a custom about 8 hours ago. It's only about 9am in Hong Kong right now, so unless Jake was up all night, he's probably waking up to quite a few emails!


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)

And I just saw the FB post confirming this. Any emails received by 9pm EST will be accepted. Be patient for a response from Jake.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm in! Already sent my money for a custom... I can't wait!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Per 10watches website:

Posted by BONE-FROG (SITE OWNER) on October 14, 2012 at 11:00 AM comments (0)
THE PRE-ORDER PERIOD IS NOW CLOSED. THANKS VERY MUCH, EVERYONE, FOR YOUR RESPONSE. ANY EMAILS RECEIVED BEFORE THE 9:00 TIMESTAMP WILL BE ACCEPTED. THANKS FOR YOUR PATIENCE WHILE I REPLY TO AN OVERWHELMING NUMBER OF MESSAGES.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in for a custom. This will be my first preorder experience and first in dealing with Jake. Definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Now what do we do?? Any info on the dial selections? Frogs, Turtles, Fish??


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

It is all to be announced at a later date. You can check out the website to get some ideas of what your choices may be.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm already checking here, Facebook and the 10watches website several times a day for updates. Not gonna bother Jake but I am dying to know the options. I have found compatible components in the webstore, but I expect some pretty special offerings will be coming specifically for this piece.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

There will be some new offerings, but not sure exactly what as of yet.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

For sure I will be in for the Typhoon.
But no pre-order as I cannot see any dial, any hands, any bezel inserts.
By the way, I hope there will be a lumed bezel insert. ;-)

Also I think I will go a bit custom like I did for my "Classic based" Tsunami.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

In for one custom. Here hoping to see a frog variant.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Of course I have no clue whatsoever, but I wouldn't expect to recreate the original Tsunami and it's modified spinoffs, in the Typhoon. It will be a different watch. So keep a clear head & open mind, and be ready to enjoy the next best thing from Dagaz :-!

RD


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

staiiff said:


> For sure I will be in for the Typhoon.
> But no pre-order as I cannot see any dial, any hands, any bezel inserts.
> *By the way, I hope there will be a lumed bezel insert.* ;-)
> 
> Also I think I will go a bit custom like I did for my "Classic based" Tsunami.


i wouldn't hold your breath on the lumed bezel



LittleTim said:


> In for one custom. Here hoping to see a frog variant.


don't bet the ranch on a bone-frog variant



freight dog said:


> *I'm already checking here, Facebook and the 10watches website several times a day for updates.* Not gonna bother Jake but I am dying to know the options. I have found compatible components in the webstore, but I expect some pretty special offerings will be coming specifically for this piece.


i think you need to switch to decaf ;-)


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone know how many Typhoons were sold during the pre-sale period?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

If the dials / hands are too much of Swiss homage (Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Longines), then I'd be disappointed. I understand that it's hard to be innovative in watch designs, but I feel that there are only so many homages I can see before I tune it all out.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> If the dials / hands are too much of Swiss homage (Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Longines), then I'd be disappointed. I understand that it's hard to be innovative in watch designs, but I feel that there are only so many homages I can see before I tune it all out.












this is a homage to the Seiko 6105-8110. where do you get Swiss from?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I was referring to the dial / hands options (not the case for sure): didn't the Tsunami II and FB pages indicate various dial/hands design options may include Explorer and Explorer II, PO and Ploprof, Black Bay, hydroconquest... which are essentially Swiss homages.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, sure...
But "Swiss homage" hands plus "other Swiss homage" dial, on a "Japanese homage" case equals not really homage any more.

Unless you want to say that the Rolex submariner is an homage (yeah, there's of bit of this in the hands, a bit of that in the dial, and lugs resemble those of... and crown protector is inspired by... and... it's quite meaningless, ain't it?)


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*ManMachine* 








MemberJoin DateJan 2012LocationNorth by NorthwestPosts525

Re: Official: Dagaz Typhoon threadI was referring to the dial / hands options (not the case for sure): didn't the Tsunami II and FB pages indicate various dial/hands design options may include Explorer and Explorer II, PO and Ploprof, Black Bay, hydroconquest... which are essentially Swiss homages.

*Pacz*
Yeah, sure...
But "Swiss homage" hands plus "other Swiss homage" dial, on a "Japanese homage" case equals not really homage any more.

Unless you want to say that the Rolex submariner is an homage (yeah, there's of bit of this in the hands, a bit of that in the dial, and lugs resemble those of... and crown protector is inspired by... and... it's quite meaningless, ain't it?)[/QUOTE]
*
AND AWAY WE GO...............*







*

HOW MANY PAGES WILL NOW BE DEDICATED TO COMMENTARY AND SPECULATION ABOUT DIALS AND HANDS THAT HAVEN'T EVEN BEEN OFFERED BY DAGAZ AND MR. BOURDEAU? CAN WE LEAVE IT HERE ON WHATEVER PAGE THIS IS? AS FAR AS I CAN SEE FROM THE OFFICIAL WEBSITE AND FACEBOOK, THERE AREN'T ANY HANDS OR OTHER OPTIONS THAT HAVE BEEN OFFICIALLY PROPOSED OR SUGGESTED BY MR. BOURDEAU. LET'S NOT FORGET THAT THE SPACESHIP ISN'T GOING TO LEAVE ANY OF US OR OUR WATCHES AND SUPER-DUPER CUSTOM FEATURES BEHIND AND CAPTAIN BOURDEAU KNOWS AT LEAST FEW THINGS ABOUT ALL OF THIS STUFF. 
*​


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Pakz said:


> Yeah, sure...
> But "Swiss homage" hands plus "other Swiss homage" dial, on a "Japanese homage" case equals not really homage any more.
> 
> Unless you want to say that the Rolex submariner is an homage (yeah, there's of bit of this in the hands, a bit of that in the dial, and lugs resemble those of... and crown protector is inspired by... and... it's quite meaningless, ain't it?)


I think he's saying he'd like to see original dial and hand options and not just ones that look like past/current Swiss Watches.

I think that's hard because everything is a copy of everything anymore.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, yes that's what I mean. Let's see what the real deals are.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> I was referring to the dial / hands options (not the case for sure): didn't the Tsunami II and FB pages indicate various dial/hands design options may include Explorer and Explorer II, PO and Ploprof, Black Bay, hydroconquest... which are essentially Swiss homages.


huh? no one is going to force you to to take a Custom. if you don't want "Swiss homage" parts, _then don't request them_.

if you want a true homage, get the Typhoon Classic. i can assure you (as i have seen the renderings myself) that the 6105 style dial Jake has in the works is true to the original design and is very recognizable as a homage to the 6105. look at Page 6 of the Seiko handsets on 10watches and you will see the 6105 style hands are indeed very true to the 6105.

this thread is like a ladies' sewing circle...


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys, lets remember what Jake said earlier...We don't want to speculate and assume things...Reading to far into comments and posts will cause issues. Sure, making guesses is fun and all, but lets not take them to heart. Unless you have info from Jake, just relax and enjoy the ride on this project. We don't want to have Jake rethink his business model of all the customizing he does.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

petersenjp said:


> Guys, lets remember what Jake said earlier...We don't want to speculate and assume things...Reading to far into comments and posts will cause issues. Sure, making guesses is fun and all, but lets not take them to heart. Unless you have info from Jake, just relax and enjoy the ride on this project. We don't want to have Jake rethink his business model of all the customizing he does.


+ 1 --- Well said, and I do concur :-! For those that this your 1st time around on a pre-buy, not to worry. You're in good hands. You will be pleased. Be patient, and excited! Granted, there is little info, but you jumped in, so keep b-)

RD


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

How does one find info about the watch and the pre-order? There seems to be multiple threads discussing it, but I can't find the specific information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

The pre-order has closed. You can go here for more information... TYPHOON - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Levelman said:


> How does one find info about the watch and the pre-order? There seems to be multiple threads discussing it, but I can't find the specific information.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





J_Hack said:


> The pre-order has closed. You can go here for more information... TYPHOON - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Levelman - although the pre-order is closed, you can still order a watch from Dagaz (Jake B), just at an additional $50.00;-)

RD


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

Darn! Now I want a UTD Frog. o|


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Custom deposit paid
looking forward to specs on choices

Per Jake on delivery:

Timeframe is sometime this winter...I can't be more specific than that. Thanks, and the invoice is inbound.

Cheers,

Jake B


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

My experience with communication with Jake somehow has been poor.
A lot of confusion/misunderstanding, long time to respond or no response at all and still waiting for invoice after multiple emails.


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

rajenmaniar said:


> My experience with communication with Jake somehow has been poor.
> A lot of confusion/misunderstanding, long time to respond or no response at all and still waiting for invoice after multiple emails.


Jake is a one man show handling MASSIVE amounts of not only emails but work orders he currently has lined up. I'm sure he's getting to everything as fast he can but when you figure each order is 3-4 emails minimum on top of regular business traffic, the guys got a lot going on...one man can only do so much (I tell my boss that daily!!!).


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

rajenmaniar said:


> My experience with communication with Jake somehow has been poor.
> A lot of confusion/misunderstanding, long time to respond or no response at all and still waiting for invoice after multiple emails.


*Ranjenmaniar - It's interesting that I have found the opposite with Jake. He is responsive and a very efficient, practical and logical thinker and communicator. Nonetheless, I think that you'll find that patience is rewarded in your dealings with Jake. Remember that he is essentially a one man show. It's probably fair to say that as much as a huge response was expected to the Typhoon pre-order, I imagine that the response was virtually overwhelming. I know that there are days when he has a a couple of hundred emails waiting for him when he returns to his laboratory. He's the only one who can respond to the emails, while still being the only one to hand assemble every new piece and perform the large workload of watch modifications and rehabilitations that are also part of his business. PATIENCE, my good man. Hang in there.*


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree. Got to be patient.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

He was quick and consise with me
All good


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Agree, quick to respond.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-d & the fun is just beginning! Wait 'till "the options" are announced. Poor Jake. The trick then is to choose wisely, be concise, & not to waffle. Then the minute you make your choice, you will see what someone else chose, and you / we, will be emailing Jake to (try) change our order ;-) or you end up flipping & buying another. I speak from experience.

Myself I'm hoping there is ample time to reach a concise conclusion, and hope to glean from others, what is the hot ticket :-d

It's the choices. Gets me every time :think: :-s :-! Gotta love a Modder ;-)

RD


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny enough I´m not in a hurry...I mean I´m waiting for a watch to arrive in November at the same time I´m going to take a fall and buy one of my holy grails, all of this with the knowledge and approval of my wife (even if at almost gun point -t o my head that is). My next watch (this being the Typhoon) is a tabu issue around the house probably only subject to be talked about in 2014, so in my mind I´m hoping the production takes a while. 

On the other hand and against all of my self-presevation instincts I can´t wait to see the options available and the first ones to be posted and I know that when that happens I´ll really want mine there and then. 
Confusing??!!


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm with you KUNISMAN. I'm actually in no hurry myself. I went from reading the Tsunami posts one week to hearing about the pre-order for the Typhoon the next. I never anticipated anything. It's actually kind of nice getting it later in the year. Almost like a Christmas gift..


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I think that the options for dials and hands will come soon enough....and *that* is when the fun begins. As a MKII fan waiting after a pre-order is old hat for me....and something by the end of the year will be very refreshing indeed!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

tako_watch said:


> I think that the options for dials and hands will come soon enough....and *that* is when the fun begins. As a MKII fan waiting after a pre-order is old hat for me....and something by the end of the year will be very refreshing indeed!!!


 I won't mind the wait on this one. Hopefully I can make it, to be my 1st pick-up in 2013 :-d What I'm hoping is my last purchase of this year, is my recent acquisition of the Helson Bronze SD 42 -- I really need to practice my WIS "feats of strength" at this point in time 

If you can wait for an MKII, then this will be like waiting in line at the grocery store :-!

Enjoy the ride!

RD


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I really need to practice my WIS "feats of strength" at this point in time


RD - I have a great visual of a strained, sweaty face, shaking with determination as watch after watch is paraded past. All the while, the face repeats, "I do NOT need another watch...I do NOT need another watch" :-d

Keep us posted on how your feats of strength are coming along...;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Horoticus said:


> RD - I have a great visual of a strained, sweaty face, shaking with determination as watch after watch is paraded past. All the while, the face repeats, "I do NOT need another watch...I do NOT need another watch" :-d
> 
> Keep us posted on how your feats of strength are coming along...;-)


Sir Horoticus! :-d A brilliant vision! I'm glad I could create such  Oh man, I'll be sweatin' it for sure. "Shaking"! Most definitely.

Thank you my friend! I'll keep you posted. ;-)

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Designs for dials and rehauts are being submitted this coming Wednesday. After that, I wait for the technical drawings. As soon as I receive the technical drawings I'll post them on the blog and facebook page. 

The reason that the dials and rehauts were not designed before now, was that I needed to wait until the technical drawings for the case were finalised to know what the exact dimensions and required manufacturing specs of the parts would be. Unlike the Tsunami, this watch will not use the same rehauts and dials as the Seiko SKX series.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

My patience paid off.LOL.
Now, he tells me pre order is closed!
A lot of you guys have said his communication is excellent. No reason to disbelieve it, even if my experience is totally different. May it was just bad luck in my case.
Any way, good luck with the project and to those who preordered.Am sure it will turn out well.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*NOTIFICATION OF THE 9:00 PM 10/14/2012 PRE-ORDER CLOSE WAS POSTED TO THE DAGAZ WEBSITE AND THE DAGAZ FACEBOOK PAGE AT 12:40 AM U.S. EST ON 10/14/12, SIX DAYS AGO AND 20 HOURS, 20 MINUTES BEFORE THE CLOSE. THE NOTIFICATION WAS ALSO DISCUSSED ON THIS THREAD WELL IN ADVANCE Of THE PRE-ORDER CLOSE. DO LIKE THE REST OF US DAGAZISTS - PAY ATTENTION AND STAY INFORMED VIA THE WEBSITE, FACEBOOK AND THIS THREAD.*



rajenmaniar said:


> My patience paid off.LOL.
> Now, he tells me pre order is closed!
> A lot of you guys have said his communication is excellent. No reason to disbelieve it, even if my experience is totally different. May it was just bad luck in my case.
> Any way, good luck with the project and to those who preordered.Am sure it will turn out well.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

I emailed him on 12th. And several times since.anyway, not a biggie.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Designs for dials and rehauts are being submitted this coming Wednesday. After that, I wait for the technical drawings. As soon as I receive the technical drawings I'll post them on the blog and facebook page.
> 
> The reason that the dials and rehauts were not designed before now, was that I needed to wait until the technical drawings for the case were finalised to know what the exact dimensions and required manufacturing specs of the parts would be. Unlike the Tsunami, this watch will not use the same rehauts and dials as the Seiko SKX series.


Fantastic Jake! I can't wait to see what the Classic looks like. Others have chosen the customs in the event that they don't like what you put together, but I am sure that you will do the 6105 proud.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

rehaut....love that, so horological!!!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm late to the bandwagon again, but I'm eagerly awaiting to see what customization options are available and what the classic option looks like. 

I'm leaning toward a classic piece. Like a vulture, I'll be waiting to see what deals pop up on the sales forum, but considering the quality of Jake's work and how quickly Tsunami's get sold on the classifieds, I might be out of luck. In that case, I'm setting aside money to get a classic when the watch is officially released.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it that much. I'm sure you'll catch someone who suffers from flipperitis on the right day and snag one up. No one here knows what they will look like other than future released previews. Heck even I don't know if I'll like it.


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

mike120 said:


> Fantastic Jake! I can't wait to see what the Classic looks like. Others have chosen the customs in the event that they don't like what you put together, but I am sure that you will do the 6105 proud.


I'm sure the Classic will look great. I ordered a Custom because I wanted the choice to modify various aspects of my Typhoon, to make it my own if you will.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

In for a custom, looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Designs for dials and rehauts are being submitted this coming Wednesday. After that, I wait for the technical drawings. As soon as I receive the technical drawings I'll post them on the blog and facebook page.
> 
> The reason that the dials and rehauts were not designed before now, was that I needed to wait until the technical drawings for the case were finalised to know what the exact dimensions and required manufacturing specs of the parts would be. Unlike the Tsunami, this watch will not use the same rehauts and dials as the Seiko SKX series.


Hey man, thanks for the update! I for one am quite pleased this creation will be a departure from utilizing SKX compatible parts. Definitely adds to the uniqueness of the build. Very exciting!

On another note, perhaps you can address the pouters regarding the pre-order being closed, and let them know they can still get in on the Typhoon, but just not at the pre-order price. I'm quite sure you haven't sold 500 watches in this 1st round.  Though that would be a boon for you.

RD


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Designs for dials and rehauts are being submitted this coming Wednesday. After that, I wait for the technical drawings. As soon as I receive the technical drawings I'll post them on the blog and facebook page.
> 
> The reason that the dials and rehauts were not designed before now, was that I needed to wait until the technical drawings for the case were finalised to know what the exact dimensions and required manufacturing specs of the parts would be. Unlike the Tsunami, this watch will not use the same rehauts and dials as the Seiko SKX series.


Interesting info. Does that mean for custom models that all dials will be specific to the Typhoon? Is the plan for the classic to use the 6105's Marinemaster style raised indices? If so, will there be a blue dial bezel and dial version of the classic?

I held off on the pre-order mostly for the reason of seeing the options. I have a picture in my head of what I would like, but I'd like to see what others have selected first.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Torrid said:


> Interesting info. Does that mean for custom models that all dials will be specific to the Typhoon? Is the plan for the classic to use the 6105's Marinemaster style raised indices? If so, will there be a blue dial bezel and dial version of the classic?
> 
> I held off on the pre-order mostly for the reason of seeing the options. I have a picture in my head of what I would like, but I'd like to see what others have selected first.


Yes, I as well am hoping for the raised applied markers, as well as the cool date window found on the 6105. Everyone's seeming to be waiting for the actual pics of the product, & options, etc.

I will just assume all is on track , and you have it covered just so. ;-) That's why I for one DIDN'T hold off on the pre-order :-d

Keep on keepin' on Daddy Jake |>

RD


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Torrid said:


> Is the plan for the classic to use the 6105's Marinemaster style raised indices? If so, will there be a blue dial bezel and dial version of the classic?


With pre-order already in for a custom, I am keeping my fingers crossed for a blue dial option - this with 6105 hands in white/orange would be my ideal build. But hey, we'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

Typhoon custom options up tomorrow hopefully...wooohooo


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

"Designs for dials and rehauts are being submitted this coming Wednesday. After that, I wait for the technical drawings. As soon as I receive the technical drawings I'll post them on the blog and facebook page. " - Jake B.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Yes, I as well am hoping for the raised applied markers, as well as the cool date window found on the 6105. Everyone's seeming to be waiting for the actual pics of the product, & options, etc.
> 
> I will just assume all is on track , and you have it covered just so. ;-) That's why I for one DIDN'T hold off on the pre-order :-d
> 
> ...


IIRC, the position of the crown will move the date window south into the 4ish o'clock position because of the NE15's crown position


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> IIRC, the position of the crown will move the date window south into the 4ish o'clock position because of the NE15's crown position


Why? The Sumo and the Tsunami both use the 6R36/NE15 and have the date window at the 3 o'clock position.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Why? The Sumo and the Tsunami both use the 6R*15*/NE15 and have the date window at the 3 o'clock position.


*corrected your quote a bit in bold.

Yes, but they also both have crown at 3:45 position.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Raoul Duke said:


> IIRC, the position of the crown will move the date window south into the 4ish o'clock position because of the NE15's crown position


Thanks my friend. Yes, I remember now too about the date window location. I have been staring at many photos of 6105's and was admiring the silver outlined date window. I am not adverse to the 4 'o clock date window, and wouldn't want it as pronounced as on the original 6105 in that case. A nice matching marker at 9 & 3 will be most acceptable. The date can be subtly placed as designed, I hope, if that's the way it's designed vs the 6105.

Thanks again mate :-!

RD


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake B said:


> *corrected your quote a bit in bold.
> 
> Yes, but they also both have crown at 3:45 position.


Heh, heh - thanks! Still, the Sumo and the Tsunami have the 3:45 crown and the 3:00 date window - why would the 6R15/NE15's 3:45 crown position push the date window in the 4:00-ish region on the Typhoon?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Heh, heh - thanks! Still, the Sumo and the Tsunami have the 3:45 crown and the 3:00 date window - why would the 6R15/NE15's 3:45 crown position push the date window in the 4:00-ish region on the Typhoon?


Geometry, my good man. ;-) If a watch with 3:45 crown with the date window cut at three displays the date correctly in the window, and you shift the position of that crown just a little bit to 4:00, thus shifting the whole movement by only a few degrees, then the date would not show in that window, but would instead be offset or "crooked" in the window. The datewheel of the movement is printed in a way that it will show properly in watches either with crown at 3:00, or 3:45. If you place it in a case with a true 4:00 crown, it's off by a few degrees. Since it's not ideal to have a window slightly offset at the 3:00 position, the logical solution is to place it between the 4 and 5 o'clock position on the dial so that it won't harm any of the indices. Hope I explained that clearly. :think::-d


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Jake - understand now. I infer that the Typhoon will have the crown at the 4 o'clock position to remain faithful to the 6105?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm sure there are some who are really itching for the drawings...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

brettterry said:


> I am in! Ordered 2 Custom and 1 Classic hoping to have something of everything.


Holy cow... So did I. Really looking forward to the options.

I think for one of my customs I may just have Jake design the combo


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

021411 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it that much. I'm sure you'll catch someone who suffers from flipperitis on the right day and snag one up. No one here knows what they will look like other than future released previews. Heck even I don't know if I'll like it.


Where is Brice when you need him?


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

This 18 page thread needs more photographs of 6105s.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Thanks Jake - understand now. I infer that the Typhoon will have the crown at the 4 o'clock position to remain faithful to the 6105?


That's correct...I felt that switching the crown position would've compromised the looks and functionality of the case.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Getting pretty excited to see some renderings and hear some custom options. Thanks for the updates Jake.


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes! More pics is good....





































I have to add, that I haven't been this geeked about a modern watch (I'm mainly a vintage collector) since the Longines Legend came out! Can't wait for winter!!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*That's a beauty!
**"Geeked" - boy does that fit!*



stophmaster said:


> Yes! More pics is good....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I saw this dial rendering on Jake's site about a year ago and really liked it. He said it was one of Noah's designs that never made it into production. It looked to have rised polished indices like the 6105. Wonder if the Typhoon dial will be close to this? Maybe with a Dagaz emblem at the 12 o'clock and 333m WR rating at the 6 o'clock. Just a little fun with photoshop, nevermind the SKX hands.


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jake just posted the first of the 4 bezel options that will be available on Facebook & his website... A 12hr GMT similar to the T's. Not good at adding photos, but I'm sure someone will soon. Excited that the parts are rolling in!!!


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

PolarBear28 said:


> Jake just posted the first of the 4 bezel options that will be available on Facebook & his website... A 12hr GMT similar to the T's. Not good at adding photos, but I'm sure someone will soon. Excited that the parts are rolling in!!!


Typhoon on the Left. Tsunami on the Right. I'm hoping one of the remaining three options doesn't have the raised bezel pip.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

flexible said:


> Typhoon on the Left. Tsunami on the Right. I'm hoping one of the remaining three options doesn't have the raised bezel pip.


They're all raised. I just really prefer the aesthetic. Realizing that some people had lost their pip (albeit a small number) on the bezels of the Tsunami, I addressed the 
issue with the manufacturer, asking them to raise their quality standard and find a better way of attaching them so that they'll be darned difficult to pop out. Well...they didn't want to accommodate, and that was one of many small reasons that I'm using a different manufacturer for the inserts this time round. 
The raised pips on the new inserts are friction fit + adhesive, and in tests I did today on them prior to approval, I found that even using a tool to pop the pip out from behind takes considerable force..and actually, they can be popped back in as well.

Re The Tsunami: , there are spare parts in the way of pips, and full bezel inserts if owners manage to whack theirs.


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us up to date Jake, can't wait to see the other bezels/parts!


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Jake,

Any other insert option ?


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Jake B said:


> They're all raised. I just really prefer the aesthetic. Realizing that some people had lost their pip (albeit a small number) on the bezels of the Tsunami, I addressed the
> issue with the manufacturer, asking them to raise their quality standard and find a better way of attaching them so that they'll be darned difficult to pop out. Well...they didn't want to accommodate, and that was one of many small reasons that I'm using a different manufacturer for the inserts this time round.
> The raised pips on the new inserts are friction fit + adhesive, and in tests I did today on them prior to approval, I found that even using a tool to pop the pip out from behind takes considerable force..and actually, they can be popped back in as well.
> 
> Re The Tsunami: , there are spare parts in the way of pips, and full bezel inserts if owners manage to whack theirs.


Thanks Jake. Whilst it may have not been that common to lose a pip, it would be something I'd not so much worry about, I'd just be very aware of it all the time (and then wack it in a moment of not being so aware). It sounds like you've addressed this directly with your subby so babying can be minimised.

Regarding the aesthetic I'm hoping to be won round to your way of thinking. Actually from a Dagaz Watch point of view given the high level of customobility (it's a perfectly cromulent word) of the Tsunami and Typhoon it's nice to have a couple of common themes to tie them together, bezel pip, font, natural disaters name and case back...

Keep up the good work.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the 12 hr. insert. Most likely what I will be going with.


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

How does one get on the list for a Typhoon? Is it too late? Oops, further research determined pre-order is closed. Congrats to all who were conscious and paying attention.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Willieboy said:


> How does one get on the list for a Typhoon? Is it too late? Oops, further research determined pre-order is closed. Congrats to all who were conscious and paying attention.


You can still order one, you just won't get the pre-order price.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

are all the insert options going to be black?


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> You can still order one, you just won't get the pre-order price.


I've scoured the website and don't see the watch. Are there pictures and options shown anywhere?


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Willieboy said:


> I've scoured the website and don't see the watch. Are there pictures and options shown anywhere?


All the information is in the Typhoon section of the site, prepare to be disapointed if you're expecting to see a complete watch.

So far there is:
> Case tech drawings
> The first of four bezel insert options
> Tech specs
+ some redundant pre-order info

Everything else is still to come, exciting isn't it.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Then don't buy the watch.

Jake does a good job in providing exceptional watches and great quality for the price. Standards of his product are exceptional. if you are not familiar with what he produces, and you don't want to buy on listed specifications, that's your choice. But a lot of other WIS have already put down their money.

Cheers!



flexible said:


> All the information is in the Typhoon section of the site, prepare to be disapointed if you're expecting to see a complete watch.
> 
> So far there is:
> > Case tech drawings
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

JSonn said:


> are all the insert options going to be black?


Given that the originaly 6105 was all black and that virtually all watches (except the BB Homage) have all black bezels including the Tsunami, I would guess that this will all be black.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Then don't buy the watch.
> 
> Jake does a good job in providing exceptional watches and great quality for the price. Standards of his product are exceptional. if you are not familiar with what he produces, and you don't want to buy on listed specifications, that's your choice. But a lot of other WIS have already put down their money.
> 
> Cheers!


Just to make sure my sentiment is not lost, as I think you've not understood:



Quoting from my earlier post but with added Boldness and a capital E for exciting just to underline where I'm at said:


> *Everything else is still to come. Exciting isn't it.*


If you read my post again you'll note it is a reply to a question. I highlghted what can be found on the website to someone that looked and either couldn't find anything or did and was expecting (or hoping) for more.

Sometimes it's worth re-reading a post you think might be hostile in some way and trying to read it from a different view point, there are no intontional clues or facial guestures when reading to help you so it can be easy to be wrong especially if the writer has not explcitly stated their emotional state.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Not being lazy..I couldn't really get a feel from the web site. Is this watch going to be close to the Tsunami as far as looks? Would have really liked to pick one up and this looks to be an option for me.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

ematthews said:


> Not being lazy..I couldn't really get a feel from the web site. Is this watch going to be close to the Tsunami as far as looks? Would have really liked to pick one up and this looks to be an option for me.


Never mind. Just found on the site it will be like the 6105-8110 Seiko.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

I know Jake is busy with the logistics of this project and have heard that updates will occur on his Facebook page, but I'm not a FB user. So, I'm hoping those that are subscribers will post any updates in this thread -- ? (please and thanks).

Also, just a note in case brother Jake reads this...any chance of a replica waffle strap for the Typhoon?

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

mtbluger said:


> I know Jake is busy with the logistics of this project and have heard that updates will occur on his Facebook page, but I'm not a FB user. So, I'm hoping those that are subscribers will post any updates in this thread -- ? (please and thanks).
> 
> Also, just a note in case brother Jake reads this...any chance of a replica waffle strap for the Typhoon?
> 
> ...


a prototype dial or two was due in for review in the last week. prototype cases are still in production. i'll ping Jake this weekend and ask him how things are going. i've just got to fix my personal laptop first- it's got Skype loaded and i'm currently on the work laptop. i'm like the proverbial cobbler who's kids run around w/o shoes o|


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Raoul. I considered emailing Jake but figured he was pretty busy -- and has likely received a ton of update inqueries already -- thus my thread bump. I dont want to bug him, just thought I might be missing out on updates without a FB account. 

Thanks, and good luck with the laptop!


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

mtbluger said:


> Hey Raoul. I considered emailing Jake but figured he was pretty busy -- and has likely received a ton of update inqueries already -- thus my thread bump. I dont want to bug him, just thought I might be missing out on updates without a FB account.
> 
> Thanks, and good luck with the laptop!


Facebook isn't really that scary, you signed up here, you can certainly sign up there...just because you sign up doesn't mean you have to use it and/or post anything personal on there...just use it to browse watch companies pages


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

You can still see his Facebook page also. I am not interested in in joining FB at all; so the only thing I use it for is looking at the photos and reading any updates. I just check back every couple of days for any updates as well as his blog.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

I wasn't aware that was possible. Will have a look, thanks!


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

mtbluger said:


> Cheers,
> Sean
> (Typhoon classic preorder #68)


how do you know what # you are getting?


----------



## DNT (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you can request the serial number.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

DNT said:


> I think you can request the serial number.


I had put in a request, doesn't mean it's gonna happen. Please don't email Jake requesting serial numbers...my mistake.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

A few regular customers who had requested certain numbers months before the pre-order was planned got those numbers. All others were *sold in order, and will continue to be sold in order*. With 500 watches, and many people wanting the same numbers, it's just not possible to accommodate serial number requests. I'd love to be able to accommodate everyone, but it's not physically possible for me to answer an additional potential 500-1500 emails related to serial numbers.

Cheers, fellas.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> NO, this is NOT the case. Sean, a few regular customers who had requested months in advance certain numbers, such as yourself, got those numbers. All others were *sold in order, and will continue to be sold in order*. Please do not email me with serial number requests. With 500 watches, and many people wanting the same numbers, this is not possible. I'd love to be able to accommodate everyone, but it's not physically possible for me to answer an additional potential 500-1500 emails related to serial numbers.
> 
> Cheers, fellas.


Hey Jake... No question hat you provide good customer service, but what allows your customers that extra "special" ability to obtain a extra special serial number? Just wounding considering the 7 total watches I have purchased from you (including 3 typhoons)


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Jake... No question hat you provide good customer service, but what allows your customers that extra "special" ability to obtain a extra special serial number? Just wounding considering the 7 total watches I have purchased from you (including 3 typhoons)


Hey Zenrag, calm down. I simply made a request. Lay off the man...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

mtbluger said:


> Hey Zenrag, calm down. I simply made a request. Lay off the man...


I'm quite calm... Very relaxed actually, (i am prone, enjoying a nice eve of TV) but it'd be nice to know that there was an option. Off to the TV.... (Don't worry, Jake's likely to piss in my watches).


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

You have to buy 8 watches to be extra "special", didn't you get the memo~

Lawrence


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

I should have pre-ordered one of these o|...its funny how one's tastes change, first time I saw this case (years ago) I thought meh and always gravitated towards watches with longer lugs, now I'm complete opposite and think this style of case is out of this world awesome and the "stubby" lugs make all kinds of straps look killer...mesh, isofranes, nato's look much better with this lug style imo


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Jake... No question hat you provide good customer service, but what allows your customers that extra "special" ability to obtain a extra special serial number? Just wounding considering the 7 total watches I have purchased from you (including 3 typhoons)


Did you request it? I'm sure you are in the top 5 for most purchased.


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

mngambler said:


> I should have pre-ordered one of these o|...its funny how one's tastes change, first time I saw this case (years ago) I thought meh and always gravitated towards watches with longer lugs, now I'm complete opposite and think this style of case is out of this world awesome and the "stubby" lugs make all kinds of straps look killer...mesh, isofranes, nato's look much better with this lug style imo


There's still more to be bought. You're just $50 and maybe a few weeks set back


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

mtbluger said:


> I know Jake is busy with the logistics of this project and have heard that updates will occur on his Facebook page, but I'm not a FB user. So, I'm hoping those that are subscribers will post any updates in this thread -- ? (please and thanks).
> 
> Also, just a note in case brother Jake reads this...any chance of a replica waffle strap for the Typhoon?
> 
> ...


Facebook update as of 04 Dec 12:

Dagaz Watch Ltd - "Picking up case, crown, and bezel samples for the Typhoon 300m Ltd. Ed. tomorrow!"
Dagaz Watch Ltd - "1st prototype, so keeping my fingers crossed for a good result."

Assuming all goes to (Jakes) plan there might be some more photos soon...


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update flexible!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Really looking forward to photos of the prototype. b-)


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

rammerjammer said:


> The suspense is killing me!


That's odd. :think: I'm perfectly relaxed :-d Don't turn this into the Olivier thread ;-)

RD


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> The suspense is killing me!


Suspense?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jake just posted the first proto pic of the Typhoon on Facebook 

Edit: Lol. Looks like flexible and I were posting at the same time.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

And here's proto pic #2...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, those photos look GOOD! I am really excited to see more on this one.  

Nice work Jake, I am so glad I am in on the preprder. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Anyone hear anything about when we will be able to check out the options (dials / hands / bezel inserts) for the Typhoon on the Dagaz website?


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Pics looking good. Thanks for posting!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

mtbluger said:


> Pics looking good. Thanks for posting!


+1 Thanks.

Sent from my Microwave Popcorn Zapper


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> Anyone hear anything about when we will be able to check out the options *(dials / hands / bezel inserts)* for the Typhoon on the Dagaz website?










Based on Jake's posts including the one above I would say he has yet to receive most of those options for his inspection aside from some bezel inserts, and even then what he he has received so far are prototypes not the final approved versions.
So we probably have a little while before we can check out and pick options for our _Custom Typhoons_ though I'll be imagining the possibilities and obsessively checking the website until Jake gives the word.;-)


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

flexible said:


> View attachment 895925


Beautiful. I have a feeling this watch will look good on a very wide variety of straps.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

dmckean44 said:


> Beautiful. I have a feeling this watch will look good on a very wide variety of straps.


I agree!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh my! How is it possible that it has exceeded my expectations? Thank you Jake.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

the only thing that has got me bummed is there will be no special LE dial and caseback like the Bone Frog


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

JSonn said:


> the only thing that has got me bummed is there will be no special LE dial and caseback like the Bone Frog


*Isn't there always someone who comes along tries to kill the buzz? Bummed? C'mon now. Cheer up Bunky!! I'm sure that there's bound to be something super neat coming out of the Dagaz Dial and Case Back Division. *


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JSonn said:


> the only thing that has got me bummed is there will be no special LE dial and caseback like the Bone Frog


I don't recall releasing any information about dial and/or caseback designs.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

Jake B said:


> I don't recall releasing any information about dial and/or caseback designs.


From what I read from Mr. Dukes and was told by you via e-mail, the Frog is being retired, it was just a special run on behalf of a former UDT Navy Seal. Additionally, that no Ltd Ed piece will be made like the Bone Frog for the Typhoon, that it will just be 500 pieces, either you choose a custom or classic.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jake B said:


> I don't recall releasing any information about dial and/or caseback designs.


Soon though..... Right?









;-)


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

JSonn said:


> From what I read from Mr. Dukes and was told by you via e-mail, the Frog is being retired, it was just a special run on behalf of a former UDT Navy Seal. Additionally, that no Ltd Ed piece will be made like the Bone Frog for the Typhoon, that it will just be 500 pieces, either you choose a custom or classic.


Ummmm.... I'd go with what Jake is telling us, even if it is nothing at all....


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JSonn said:


> From what I read from Mr. Dukes and was told by you via e-mail, the Frog is being retired, it was just a special run on behalf of a former UDT Navy Seal. Additionally, that no Ltd Ed piece will be made like the Bone Frog for the Typhoon, that it will just be 500 pieces, either you choose a custom or classic.


The UDT is a ltd. ed. Tsumami..100pcs. It will never be done again. The Classic Typhoon will follow closely the design of the 6105-8110. The other designs have not been announced. Please don't be bummed about something you haven't seen yet, friend.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

More fresh pics from FB:

coin edge crown








Typhoon classic crown








Tech-II crown


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for posting.....


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Knurled crown, a little revealing...


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

I feel like I'm watching a burlesque show. 
In for a custom and the anticipation is half the fun.
Good stuff!
C.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe there will be a Bone Tadpole or a Bone Snake or a Bone Bone................


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Maybe there will be a Bone Tadpole or a Bone Snake or a Bone Bone................


Jake will come out with options in due time, and I am sure they will be lookers!

Cheers!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Maybe there will be a Bone Tadpole or a Bone Snake or a Bone Bone................


How about a Fonebone?...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Well I certainly do not want this to inspire a "show me your Boner thread"


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

Jake B said:


> How about a Fonebone?...


Now that would be an original and unexpected bit of artwork for the Typhoon.:-d


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Weird stuff dudes b-) Frankly all these little peep hole macros don't show squat. But I suppose it's a fun game for some :roll:

RD


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

More buzz reduction. The photos give us some glimpses which is obviously what they're intended to do, but back to the fun -

How about continuing with the amphibian group, but giving another swamp creature a shot. Photo courtesy of freakmutantmonster.blogspot.com


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-d :-! Yes, must get back in my box.







​


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*^^^^Damn! Yes, that's it! Mr. Bourdeau, get a load of this creature!^^^^*


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Can you still get in an order one of these??


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ematthews said:


> Can you still get in an order one of these??


I'm quite sure you can. It will just be an additional $50.00 vs the Pre-order pricing. Give Jake a buzz via the usual channels. :-! It's currently in the pre-production stage, so will be a bit before they ship anyway.

I made my request in the 1st hour upon pre-order announcement ;-) (not to rub it in of course)

RD


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Has anyone seen what appears to be the case back for another totally new watch from Dagaz? This is not a Typhoon or Tsunami component. Piecing together Mr. Bourdeau's cryptic messages on the Dagaz Facebook page, it looks like we'll be starting a new thread for the new creation in about a week or so.

*


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Hmmmm, interesting! Like the Tsunami, the Typhoon is rated at 300m + WR isn't it? A beautiful case back for certain. Perhaps it's a prototype that's merely mis-labeled. At any rate, it's very well designed & totally "Dagaz". Good detective work |>

Only the man on the 22nd floor will know for sure :-d

Cheers, my reptilian friend ;-)

RD


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Hmmmm, interesting! Like the Tsunami, the Typhoon is rated at 300m + WR isn't it? A beautiful case back for certain. Perhaps it's a prototype that's merely mis-labeled. At any rate, it's very well designed & totally "Dagaz". Good detective work |>
> 
> Only the man on the 22nd floor will know for sure :-d
> 
> ...


This came from the Dagaz Facebook page, but I don't think it's a Typhoon caseback. Rather, I would assume it is for an SKX007 mod.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Darwin said:


> This came from the Dagaz Facebook page, but I don't think it's a Typhoon caseback. Rather, I would assume it is for an SKX007 mod.


I don't think Jake would put the money into a beautiful personalized case back for SKX mods. Why brand a Seiko watch with your own signature. Dagaz is the unique original, where the investment would go. At least that's the way I see it. 

RD


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

In the full picture on Facebook, that caseback is on a watch with the crown at 3:00....I think it is a whole new Dagaz design. For the sake of my bank account and my marriage i really hope it isn't!!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

PolarBear28 said:


> In the full picture on Facebook, that caseback is on a watch with the crown at 3:00....I think it is a whole new Dagaz design. For the sake of my bank account and my marriage i really hope it isn't!!!


Yeah..... Not married but the bank account needs to not get emptied out in its entirety. The Typhoon and some parts for a mod that I have been planning for a year now have already done enough.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

I like where this is goin, giggity giggity goooo


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

PolarBear28 said:


> In the full picture on Facebook, that caseback is on a watch with the crown at 3:00....I think it is a whole new Dagaz design. For the sake of my bank account and my marriage i really hope it isn't!!!


Back in the summer Jake had been talking about a customizable Dagaz designed pilot watch at 39mm. Prepare the credit card .


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks a bit like a 62MAS shape ...... Maybe a Tempest ?

Regards,


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*PREPARE THE BANK ACCOUNT AND ENLIST THE COUNSELING OF A HOROLOGICALLY INCLINED MARRIAGE COUNSELOR...
*
QUOTE=PolarBear28;5730219]In the full picture on Facebook, that caseback is on a watch with the crown at 3:00....I think it is a whole new Dagaz design. For the sake of my bank account and my marriage i really hope it isn't!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*RD - That case back warms me up plenty - like a hot rock in the summer midday sun. It's great to see the Dagaz logo so expertly engraved. I think we're in for a new watch ride from Dagaz-World.*



Riddim Driven said:


> Hmmmm, interesting! Like the Tsunami, the Typhoon is rated at 300m + WR isn't it? A beautiful case back for certain. Perhaps it's a prototype that's merely mis-labeled. At any rate, it's very well designed & totally "Dagaz". Good detective work |>
> 
> Only the man on the 22nd floor will know for sure :-d
> 
> ...


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Saw the pics on FB and it is looking GREAT!
Nice job Jake.
Regards
Robt


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

flexible said:


> Back in the summer Jake had been talking about a customizable Dagaz designed pilot watch at 39mm. Prepare the credit card .


Back then he said that it would be 100m WR. So either this will be a much more all purpose pilot or its something else entirely. I would be over the moon either way.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

PolarBear28 said:


> In the full picture on Facebook, that caseback is on a watch with the crown at 3:00....I think it is a whole new Dagaz design. For the sake of my bank account and my marriage i really hope it isn't!!!


it is

and you may as well break it to her now


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Mr. Duke is only being honest here guys, christmas is gonna be tight this year.....


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

Raoul Duke said:


> it is
> 
> and you may as well break it to her now


Well, Jake sure is in the holiday spirit giving us all so much excitement this week! Kind of glad I haven't pulled the trigger on some of Tsunami's that been in the sales forum....then it would be a VERY expensive Christmas to try and justify a 3rd watch!!! Now I'm not sure what I'm more excited for...the full frontal of the Typhoon or the info on the new design!


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

when I saw the 200m photo I instantly thought of the classic Benrus Type I/II Diver


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

JSonn said:


> when I saw the 200m photo I instantly thought of the classic Benrus Type I/II Diver


It's hard to tell from a photo of a caseback.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

The case is asym just the Benrus, has the same bead blast coating- not too hard at all to tell from the caseback


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

JSonn said:


> The case is asym just the Benrus, has the same bead blast coating- not too hard at all to tell from the caseback


I guess we will all find out in due time.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Is it just me or is Jake really good at this? His marketing is incredibly alluring and effective. Beyond that, he consistently puts out a top notch product that always seems to exceed my (lofty) expectations. And who else offers anything close at this price point? And don't start with the Eddie nonsense. Nothing with a Miyota rates IMHO. Noah is so smiling right now. Ear to friggin ear.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

JSonn said:


> when I saw the 200m photo I instantly thought of the classic Benrus Type I/II Diver


Yeah, that's more like it, really..... also the bead blast finish too.
When I first saw the caseback pic, I didn't the fuller pic as on FB.... so didn't see the asym bit.

So will the name continue with the Natural Disasters bit ? ..... Tsunami, Typhoon, Tempest ? Tornado ???

Just guessing .....

Regards,


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Uh oh. If it's a Benrus homage, are the Eddie Platts (and Bill Yao) fans going to say Jake is encroaching on their territory?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Ninjastar said:


> Uh oh. If it's a Benrus homage, are the Eddie Platts (and Bill Yao) fans going to say Jake is encroaching on their territory?


Yur not trying to stir things up, r u? I think the point of both Eddie and Jake is that they both have their fans, and those fans are going to wear what they like....


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Yur not trying to stir things up, r u? I think the point of both Eddie and Jake is that they both have their fans, and those fans are going to wear what they like....


No, it was a joke poking fun at all of that talk when the Typhoon (and the Smiths watch) was first announced here.

I'm sure whatever watch Jake has in the plans, whether it be inspired by the Benrus or something else will be excellent just like everything he makes.

But no one owns exclusive rights to make an homage. That's silly.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope it is a Benrus homage as I am all about a functional watch that doesn't cost me an arm and a leg. Oh yeah, and that I don't have to wait 12 plus months for.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Well, get your charger ready. Whatever it is, Benrus homage or otherwise, it will undoubtedly be a stunner with the distinctive design and finishing that always issue from the Dagaz laboratories.*


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Well, get your charger ready. Whatever it is, Benrus homage or otherwise, it will undoubtedly be a stunner with the distinctive design and finishing that always issue from the Dagaz laboratories.*


Not to mention how fast they're going to sell once they hit the webstore.....


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

:drool: I think I may have to sell something. Though I don't know what I would flip for it.


----------



## Ali San (Dec 9, 2011)

phlabrooy said:


> So will the name continue with the Natural Disasters bit ? ..... Tsunami, Typhoon, Tempest ? Tornado ???
> 
> Just guessing .....
> 
> Regards,


My vote goes to Zombie Apocalypse

(edit: typo)


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Geez, Jake is BUSY!
Looks very interesting.....
Regards
Robt



mike120 said:


> :drool: I think I may have to sell something. Though I don't know what I would flip for it.
> 
> View attachment 900997


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

The latest from Jake on FB....we are one step closer! Congrats on the successful testing!

"Typhoon Prototype 1 returned today from Water Resistance testing. It passed with flying colours to %125 of its 300m rating. Now to clear up a small mechanical issue with the bezel, a tiny cosmetic correction to the case between the lugs, and we're good to go for mass production of case assembly parts, glass, and gaskets." - Jake


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh boy...getting close! Thanks for the update!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB:

"MODEL "CAV-1" Collaborative Edition: Official press release including specifications and pictures later on today."


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

1stCAVGrunt said:


> View attachment 906146
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Testing the prototype? Lucky man! Looks fantastic.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Grunt approved


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Dang! That is sweeet!


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

my old man served two tours from 72-74 with the 1st Cav, if I can snag one of these for him he would absolutely freak out in delight- there's nothing he enjoys more then timepieces and military history.

oh and he as told me they never did any surfing...but they did deal out plenty of decks of cards...



gshock626 said:


> From FB:
> 
> "MODEL "CAV-1" Collaborative Edition: Official press release including specifications and pictures later on today."
> 
> View attachment 906135


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*LOOKS FANTASTIC, MR. GRUNT!! VERY ANXIOUS TO SEE MORE PHOTOS, SPECS AND HOW TO ACQUIRE ONE OF THESE BEAUTIES.
*
QUOTE=

1stCAVGrunt;5756855]
View attachment 906146
[/QUOTE]


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks very nice, I am curious to see the pricing.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

charger02 said:


> Looks very nice, I am curious to see the pricing.


Same here. Anybody know which movement it will be using?


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Nevermind. Just saw on Dagaz it's housing the Miyota 9015.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

charger02 said:


> Looks very nice, I am curious to see the pricing.


$450 shipped


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

BAM!







full lumed bezel goodness







AMAZING!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Wow, that lume is ridiculous! The engraving is really impressive. After reading the specs on the Dagaz website, I have to shake my head once again; another beautiful homage from Jake Bourdeau with very cool modern improvements, fantastic lume, beautiful engraving that combine to produce a unique piece at a hard-to-believe price. Kudos to Mr. Bourdeau and also to you, 1stCavGrunt, whom I presume to be the collaborator and sole field tester. *



1stCAVGrunt said:


> BAM!
> View attachment 906566
> 
> full lumed bezel goodness
> ...


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Matt! It was really fun helping Jake with this and getting to put it work on what I assume will be a busy week before I fly home for xmas. The Cav-1 will be going with me to NTC in january and subjected to a simulated combat environment just like my Stealth and Soxa have over the past few months. I have no doubt with its low profile and solid build we wont have any issues, just another tough and amazing piece from the man Mr. B. Look for more grunt style pics to come on Jake's website soon!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks for the reply and info. Good luck with NTC and have a wonderful, peaceful Christmas with your family and friends! Keep us updated on the Cav-1 performance. *



1stCAVGrunt said:


> Thanks Matt! It was really fun helping Jake with this and getting to put it work on what I assume will be a busy week before I fly home for xmas. The Cav-1 will be going with me to NTC in january and subjected to a simulated combat environment just like my Stealth and Soxa have over the past few months. I have no doubt with its low profile and solid build we wont have any issues, just another tough and amazing piece from the man Mr. B. Look for more grunt style pics to come on Jake's website soon!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice!
Mr 1stCavGrunt, congrats on field testing. Can you post some wrist shots?
Good luck with the prototype , and Congrats Jake!
Regards
Robt


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/dagaz-1st-cavalry-division-airmobile-tribute-790230.html

check it out guys


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

No new photos, eh~


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

lsettle said:


> No new photos, eh~


+1 -- How's it going? The case teaser pic didn't look so good, so I asume it's back to the maker for a do-over. Really ready for a full "front on" view of this new Dagaz.

C'mon bro, keep us 

Cheers mate

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> +1 -- How's it going? The case teaser pic didn't look so good, so I asume it's back to the maker for a do-over. Really ready for a full "front on" view of this new Dagaz.
> 
> C'mon bro, keep us
> 
> ...


Oh, what didn't look so good? I hope it looked okay, because there's no revisions to the case itself. I try to stay away from these threads because they can become quite discouraging reading peoples' "speculations".


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

#1 - Check your monitor settings.
#2 -











Riddim Driven said:


> +1 -- How's it going? The case teaser pic didn't look so good, so I asume it's back to the maker for a do-over. Really ready for a full "front on" view of this new Dagaz.
> 
> C'mon bro, keep us
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Oh, what didn't look so good? I hope it looked okay, because there's no revisions to the case itself. I try to stay away from these threads because they can become quite discouraging reading peoples' "speculations".


I think this is going to continue until you give us the real thing.... we wouldn't be human if we did not have an ounce of speculation and conjecture on things that we don't have live and in the 'flesh'.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Oh, what didn't look so good? I hope it looked okay, because there's no revisions to the case itself. I try to stay away from these threads because they can become quite discouraging reading peoples' "speculations".


 Perhaps Riddim Driven was mistaking the Dagaz 1 st Cavalry Division Airmobile Tribute for the prototype Typhoon case? Love that watch, BTW, but it would explain Riddim Driven not thinking it was a good 6105-esque case!


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

As much as I REALLY can't wait to see some full frontal, I can't blame Jake for waiting to put out details...need I remind you all of the chaos that ensued by releasing just 1 picture of 1 of the potential bezel choices? Unfortunately sometimes things in the forum can take on a life if it's own. Thought the case looked great, crown choices were great....and Jake knows just how to build up suspense (and demand)!!! Something tells me this watch is going to be flat out amazing. Keep rockin Jake!!!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

What he said ^


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Oh, what didn't look so good? I hope it looked okay, because there's no revisions to the case itself. I try to stay away from these threads because they can become quite discouraging reading peoples' "speculations".


Yikes! Very sorry. Didn't mean to rock the boat nor cause any discouragement for you or anyone. I know things are all good. Yes, as "Darwin" said, perhaps I mistook a tiny sliver of a photo I saw and was confused. My post was a bit tongue in cheek actually. Thought there might of been one of those computer generated drawings to look at.

Again, sorry to ruffle any feathers gents.

Been plowing snow for 2 days and another storm tonight, in the wee hours. So my brain is a bit rattled, to say the least.

Happy New Year All. Carry on.

RD


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Happy New Year All. Carry on.


Indeed. Happy New Year Everyone.

The latest:



Dagaz Watch Ltd - From the Blog > 10watches.com/apps/blog said:


> -All bezel insert designs for the TYPHOON are now approved and the orders are in process* at the manufacturer.
> -All crowns for the TYPHOON are now complete, manufactured, and are awaiting approval on the engraving.
> -Designs for the engraving of the caseback and crowns for the TYPHOON are in process, and not yet approved for production.
> -Dial designs for the TYPHOON are in process, and not yet approved for production.
> ...


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

flexible said:


> Indeed. Happy New Year Everyone.
> 
> The latest:


Nice to see things are moving along. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

flexible said:


> Indeed. Happy New Year Everyone.
> 
> The latest:


Thanks very much Flexible, on both counts :-!

Cheers.... to 2013!

RD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Looks like the project is moving along nicely!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Gentle bump with the awesome (if you ask me that is) caseback design.


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

Love it....Unique and well suited for the Typhoon name. We're getting closer!!!


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks pretty killer! Can't wait to see some pics of all these custom parts once they become available.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

If I get the logo tattooed on me do I get a free typhoon  what sets it over the top is that the artist used the Dagaz logo and twisted it, great choice.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, that's wicked! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

JSonn said:


> If I get the logo tattooed on me do I get a free typhoon  what sets it over the top is that the artist used the Dagaz logo and twisted it, great choice.


Meet me at the Temple here in Thailand, we can have monk do the tat old school with ink and sharp bamboo 

I make my money the 
The Old Fashion Way
..... I work for a living.


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

haha, I actually used to live in Thailand for many years and have a number of Sak Yant done by monks from Wat Bang Phra



billwilson said:


> Meet me at the Temple here in Thailand, we can have monk do the tat old school with ink and sharp bamboo
> 
> I make my money the
> The Old Fashion Way
> ..... I work for a living.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Small world bro!

Sawadee!


I make my money the 
The Old Fashion Way
..... I work for a living.


----------



## Hillsy (Dec 13, 2012)

...speaking of small world.

In talks with Jake after I presented him the typhoon design I learned he lived literally just down the road...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Hillsy said:


> ...speaking of small world.
> 
> In talks with Jake after I presented him the typhoon design I learned he lived literally just down the road...


So Hillsy, you're the guy we need to thank for such a wicked caseback eh? |>


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Hillsy said:


> ...speaking of small world.
> 
> In talks with Jake after I presented him the typhoon design I learned he lived literally just down the road...


*Wow, Hillsy, that's an amazing coincidence. The design is right in the realm of ingenious with its incorporation of the Dagaz logo. Congratulations to you and Mr. Bourdeau. You've probably launched yourself into immediate folk hero status amongst the Dagaz devotees. *


----------



## Hillsy (Dec 13, 2012)

Gentleman, thanks go to Jake for allowing me the opportunity. I was more than pleased when given a kick at the can. The metamorphosis of Dagaz to Typhoon is a great story...eh.

~Dan


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

I know I'm not alone when I say that this is shaping up to be one special watch.
Looking forward to it!
Chris


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Sometimes in between reading the numerous threads on Olivier watches I like to think that I might have the opportunity to purchase a Dagaz Typhoon.

So I saw the recent news on the Parts Going into production.

-All bezel insert designs for the TYPHOON are now approved and the orders are in process* at the manufacturer.

-All crowns for the TYPHOON are now complete, manufactured, and are awaiting approval on the engraving.
-Designs for the engraving of the caseback and crowns for the TYPHOON are in process, and not yet approved for production.
-Dial designs for the TYPHOON are in process, and not yet approved for production.
-Sapphire glass for the TYPHOON is approved and in process*.
-After tweaks to the mechanics of the bezel, the TYPHOON case is now approved, and in process*.
-SEIKO Instruments NE15 movements orders for the pre-ordered watches are received, and waiting for assembly.
*in process means that the order is in queue at the manufacturer and does not necessarily mean that the part is being made now. Parts for this watch are manufactured by several companies in different countries, and will, in the end, be assembled by hand in the DAGAZ workshop.
 

If anyone has any news on when to expect general ordering to open please post/speculate.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*White Tuna - Although the pre-order closed and the pre-order price is no longer available, I think that you can still order one; it's just going to be full price. Try sending Jake Bourdeau an inquiry here: [email protected] TO ARRANGE THE DETAILS OF YOUR WORK ORDER AND RECEIVE PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS.
The worst that he can say is "No" for the timebeing but he might say, "thanks for your order and payment". Give it a try.



*


White Tuna said:


> Sometimes in between reading the numerous threads on Olivier watches I like to think that I might have the opportunity to purchase a Dagaz Typhoon.
> 
> So I saw the recent news on the Parts Going into production.
> 
> ...


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank Matt! I will give it a try. I would rather pay now and just forget about it then miss the window.


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

If the preorder window is closed you'll likely have to watch the web store like it was with the tsunami. Pieces get done and posted whenever the one man show we know as Jake is ready. Better make sure you mouse clicker is in working order  hahaha


----------



## noriean (Jan 14, 2013)

Amazing
Look forward to it


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Just posted on FB:

final caseback design









final crown design


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it just me or is the T in "T2" upside down?
Love the caseback and the Dagaz Rune on the crown is pretty cool.
Can't wait to see the rest.
C.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jake's explanation on FB:

The "upside-down T" (notice its proportions are different to the T in the word Typhoon) is a reference to the Hong Kong Tropical Cyclone Warning Signals, or as they're informally known "Typhoon Signals".


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been checking Facebook almost hourly to see about Typhoon updates. The separate parts look fantastic, but I guess we will have to wait and see how they all look together!!

(FWIW my money is on fantastic)


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Jake's explanation on FB:
> 
> The "upside-down T" (notice its proportions are different to the T in the word Typhoon) is a reference to the Hong Kong Tropical Cyclone Warning Signals, or as they're informally known "Typhoon Signals".


Not much of a FB guy, thanks for the explanation!
C.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

onrypt said:


> Not much of a FB guy, thanks for the explanation!
> C.


Yeah, me neither. Which will make grabbing one a pain. I would rather be able to order one and forget about it until it comes than have to try to catch a facebook update.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I would like to clarify. I do not have a problem with Jake's business model. I think he knows what he is doing and with the current pre-order debacle that is plaguing these boards I can certainly see why he operates the way he does.

I just think that the Typhoon will be a very well received piece that will go fast and since I do not keep up with Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444) that much (I am trying! ) I will probably miss out on the ones released in the webstore: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

OOOPS, Double Post. I will leave you with a case back from Apocalypse Now for the trouble.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Would anyone be interested in taking my spot on the pre-order (deposit made) for the "Custom Typhoon"? Still waiting to hear where my place in the queue is, as I ordered in the 1st 20 minutes of release. PM if you're interested. CONUS only
> 
> Admin, please delete if inappropriate. Though I have seen even more blatant violations. Will post in SF.
> 
> RD


Hey RD:

I too ordered within the first 10 minutes of the pre order release and I pre-ordered 3 Typhoons.

But I _"ain't" _too concerned about where I am in the queue for release and shipping.... I know all the details will come....

Cheers!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Hey RD:
> 
> I too ordered within the first 10 minutes of the pre order release and I pre-ordered 3 Typhoons.
> 
> ...


Zenrag, thanks for your input my friend. 3 T's > WOW! I just want to get out of it, and would like to give a potential recipient some confidence they would be in the earlier phase of receipt. I know the seasoned participants in pre-orders are patient and just wait it out. Seems there are a lot of newbies that have just found Dagaz & also new to the pre-buy process.

Wow man, you are the Typhoon Titan :-d

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Zenrag, thanks for your input my friend. 3 T's > WOW! I just want to get out of it, and would like to give a potential recipient some confidence they would be in the earlier phase of receipt. I know the seasoned participants in pre-orders are patient and just wait it out. Seems there are a lot of newbies that have just found Dagaz & also new to the pre-buy process.
> 
> Wow man, you are the Typhoon Titan :-d
> 
> RD


Thanks Dude!

It's too bad you're letting your preorder go.

I know this will be a way better process as compared to one of those other preorder processes that I was involved with (that I was luckily able to get out of - nightmare experience).


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Hey RD:
> 
> I too ordered within the first 10 minutes of the pre order release and I pre-ordered 3 Typhoons.
> 
> ...


DUDE !
share w us why 3????


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

billwilson said:


> DUDE !
> share w us why 3????


I wanted two custom and I ordered the standard version as well. I like Jake's watches.

Also, they usually hold their value well, so flipping is ok (oops: Jake... you didn't hear that).

I have original 6105 versions (both a 8009 version and a 8119) so I am interested in how these will turn out.


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

Im down for 2 typhoons and an olivier. Delayed gratification isn't normally my thing. Really optimistic about them both though. Can't wait to see the bits and pieces reach prototyping and production.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

devo said:


> Im down for 2 typhoons and an olivier. Delayed gratification isn't normally my thing. Really optimistic about them both though. Can't wait to see the bits and pieces reach prototyping and production.


I am rolling w/ a Typhoon and a Cav-1
I know Jake builds great stuff, hoping to be some great pieces for the custom look...
(two bronzos from two other vendors, one of which i will for sure get...)

((devo- any relation to the band ? )


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

billwilson said:


> DUDE !
> share w us why 3????


So he can sell them for a healthy profit. Unless he's Vishnu and has 4 wrists. Doubt a Hindu god would live in BC though. Quebec maybe...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> So he can sell them for a healthy profit. Unless he's Vishnu and has 4 wrists. Doubt a Hindu god would live on BC though. Quebec maybe...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


LOL . FUNNY!

They will likely hold their value, but I think that these will not at least preliminary increase in value as some of the Tsunamis.....

As for multiple wrists... I do have two... and I heard that with long enough strap, one might fit around my neck like a dog collar... very fashionable I have heard.....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> So he can sell them for a healthy profit. Unless he's Vishnu and has 4 wrists. Doubt a Hindu god would live in BC though. Quebec maybe...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Oh yeah. Forgot to mention. We have a sizable South Asian population here in Vancouver.... so, there might be the odd observance of Vishnu at some of the temples here.


----------



## devo (Jan 18, 2012)

Which other bronzo?

Nope, different back story 



billwilson said:


> I am rolling w/ a Typhoon and a Cav-1
> I know Jake builds great stuff, hoping to be some great pieces for the custom look...
> (two bronzos from two other vendors, one of which i will for sure get...)
> 
> ((devo- any relation to the band ? )


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

My guess is Halios, but I will let Bill confirm this.

Cheers!



devo said:


> Which other bronzo?
> 
> Nope, different back story


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> My guess is Halios, but I will let Bill confirm this.
> 
> Cheers!


Lumtec and the EO, Elusive Olivier, rarely seen in the wild

but now getting weak for a Benarus...............


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

billwilson said:


> Lumtec and the EO, Elusive Olivier, rarely seen in the wild
> 
> but now getting weak for a Benarus...............


Benarus (Benarai?) are nice


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

No rotten egg stories behind that Benarus I hope.... hahaha

I can't wait to see the Typhoon finally come to life, its on my list along with a mod for my orange soxa, swapping out the orange for a blue dial.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Won't be any updates until March. ;-)


*ahem*


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

powerband said:


> *ahem*


Ahem



Jake via Faceook; said:


> *
> 
> Update on the status of the Typhoon case assembly parts: We're currently in negotiations with manufacturers right now, and things aren't going as quickly as I'd have liked as it's difficult to coordinate production with parts coming from several companies, but it's my intention for everything to be perfect.*


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Bueller? Anyone... ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Bueller? Anyone... ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Someone want to drop a note to Jake about status?


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Having case problems
But he is on it
Other parts on way to completion

Lets not bug him
He just brought out his
Outstanding cav 1

He is a busy boy

He will keep us in the loop


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake just posted this on the Dagaz Facebook page:


> -Case prototype #3 for the Typhoon came close to approval today, but was returned for slight "tweaking". Our glass order will be manufactured soon according to the supplier.


 I agree with Bill Wilson - leave Jake to do his job; I'd rather wait for his vision to be realized than have something else (that might be sub-par) rushed out to satisfy my craving for a new watch!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Sold my Sumo today to finish the funding of the Typhoon. Hope to see some more updates soon!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

J_Hack said:


> Sold my Sumo today to finish the funding of the Typhoon. Hope to see some more updates soon!


I hope u don't get tempted by something in the mean time!

Cheers!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

No worries - I have already paid the deposit! No backing out now! Plus the wife knows I sold it and have a new one coming at some point. So I am in the clear for this one!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

J_Hack said:


> So I am in the clear for this one!


What's that like?


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the Watch to Purse method :

My watch purchase=purse purchase

Just got a Benarus
Wife got a Louie purse 

She thinks I am The Man


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've applied this logic with my wife on occassion - never really works, though. My wife's philosophy is that cosmetics, clothes, shoes, and handbags are all essential purchases that could arguably come out of the household budgt but come out of her discretionary budget whereas the only thing I can reasonably spend money on are cosmetics, clothes, shoes and handbags for her... Am I missing something here :think:


billwilson said:


> I use the Watch to Purse method :
> 
> My watch purchase=purse purchase
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

billwilson said:


> I use the Watch to Purse method :
> 
> My watch purchase=purse purchase
> 
> ...


Bill:

Dont' you have a few more dollars on your wife for a couple more watch purchases? Don't Louis Vitton purses go for a few more dollars than a Benarus?


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Bill:
> 
> Dont' you have a few more dollars on your wife for a couple more watch purchases? Don't Louis Vitton purses go for a few more dollars than a Benarus?


Louie $1,200
Benarus $1,320

Close


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

billwilson said:


> Louie $1,200
> Benarus $1,320
> 
> Close


Lol, damn, eh!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't mean to hijack but has anybody gotten a CAV-1 yet? Just paid my invoice from Jake so I've got one inbound. Looks great in pics but I'd like to hear some first hand opinions...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

There are more than a few floating around. There might even be a thread with the pictures posted. I'd just search in the thread to pick up the pictures.

Just make sure if you sell yours that you retain the box and the paper for 'em, eh?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> There are more than a few floating around. There might even be a thread with the pictures posted. I'd just search in the thread to pick up the pictures.
> 
> Just make sure if you sell yours that you retain the box and the paper for 'em, eh?


I always do. Unless they come to me that way of course. Or fall apart like Jake's old wooden boxes. And I use the term "box" loosely.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Lol... the new Dagaz watch boxes are much better.. Not quite diver style/pelican boxes, but pretty close....



rammerjammer said:


> I always do. Unless they come to me that way of course. Or fall apart like Jake's old wooden boxes. And I use the term "box" loosely.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Don't mean to hijack but has *anybody gotten a CAV-1 yet*? Just paid my invoice from Jake so I've got one inbound. Looks great in pics but I'd like to hear some first hand opinions...


Cav 1 thread, I have mine w/ Orange, it ROCKS

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/anyone-received-their-dagaz-cav-yet-828152-7.html#post6113829


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

UPDATE from Facebook: "Assembling the latest, and hopefully final prototypes of the Typhoon tonight/tomorrow morning."
​


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Hooray!


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

mike120 said:


> UPDATE from Facebook: "Assembling the latest, and hopefully final prototypes of the Typhoon tonight/tomorrow morning."
> ​


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

mike120 said:


> UPDATE from Facebook: "Assembling the latest, and hopefully final prototypes of the Typhoon tonight/tomorrow morning."
> ​


I really hope Jake finds some time to post some new photos. I can't wait to see how the final prototypes turned out.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Further from Jake on FB (posted 6 hours ago, or so): 

"Dagaz Watch Ltd Keep your pants on, fellas. If all the components of the case go together properly, and looks meet my standards, then it'll be tested. Then, that means production will need to be approved and deposits will be laid down...and then a lot of waiting for manufacturers to complete their respective parts. Please remember, this watch is not a catalog piece, nor is it being made by one single manufacturer. This one, and each on in this series are a labour of passion, and it's been VERY difficult to find a company that is capable of producing this STYLE of case. We're months away at this point. I have no information regarding custom choices. When I do, they'll be announced."

edit: Jake is a good Canadian boy, spelling labour this way - instead of labor....


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Memo to the "flippers" who have ordered. Please PM me when your typhoon arrives and you want to sell.

Tsunami....check
Cav-1....check
Typhoon.............. ????


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

cajun1970 said:


> Memo to the "flippers" who have ordered. Please PM me when your typhoon arrives and you want to sell.
> 
> Tsunami....check
> Cav-1....check
> Typhoon.............. ????


LOL


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Good to hear the update! Hopefully some pictures will be popping up shortly to match the post. Just a tease to keep us interested.... you know...


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the update Zenrag. Nice to get a rough idea, timewise.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Typhoon prototype fresh from FB!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cool. Look forward to more dial/hands combo.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks GOOD. 

This is going to be a very sought after piece of engineering - glad I got my custom pre-ordered! Looks comfy on the wrist too...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

For those without face book posted 11mins ago

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Typhoon prototype fresh from FB!
> 
> View attachment 1026008


Not so keen on the smoked insert on this one...everything else ...Great...can´t wait for the other combos...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Those caseback shots look REALLY good. |> |>


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Awesome! Can't wait to see the Classic!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Man that case looks gorgeous! I can't wait to put it all together! I went the custom route, but will probably be similar to a classic w/ a 12 hr bezel insert. But we shall see what happens! Nice work Jake!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Some more Facebook updates









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

J_Hack said:


> Man that case looks gorgeous! I can't wait to put it all together! I went the custom route, but will probably be similar to a classic w/ a 12 hr bezel insert. But we shall see what happens! Nice work Jake!


^+1
Like the "normal" bezel better hehehe...


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thuggee said:


> Some more Facebook updates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gentlemen I was losing interest in this project until I saw the pictures with Thuggees post. Those prototypes look pretty good.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

We will see. I have been wanting a GMT and this is as close to one as I actually need. We travel a fair amount for fun and this would give me a reason to use the bezel. Maybe I can get one of each - 12 hr. and count up bezel!?!?!



KUNISMAN said:


> ^+1
> Like the "normal" bezel better hehehe...


Jake... if there are any more pics of the case you want to share feel free. That is what excites me!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> From FB...
> 
> View attachment 1033370


Thanks for posting!

That looks like a Seiko strap. I wonder if it planned to ship with that one..., plus a bracelet.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> That looks like a Seiko strap. I wonder if it planned to ship with that one..., plus a bracelet.


You're welcome! I'm really anxious to see a classic config.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> From FB...
> 
> View attachment 1033370


SMOOV


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> You're welcome! I'm really anxious to see a classic config.


So am I.... I can't imagine that it will be anything other than awesome, but the anxiety is killing me!!!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I am already thinking that although I have pre-ordered a _custom_ Typhoon, it will be worth the extra money to get in on a _classic_ when Jake reopens the ordering process. This model is going to be a good one.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Not crazy about the crown guard from these photos. Wish it would integrate more smoothly... seems too angular. Hopefully it's just the angle of the shot.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

It is a Seiko strap - NOS Z-20 circa 1976-1980 according to a post from Jake on the FB page.


Zenrag said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> That looks like a Seiko strap. I wonder if it planned to ship with that one..., plus a bracelet.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Darwin said:


> It is a Seiko strap - NOS Z-20 circa 1976-1980 according to a post from Jake on the FB page.


Thx... I try not to go onto FB.... that would be awesome if it ships with that and the bracelet..... tres cool!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Status update from FB...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

gshock626 said:


> Status update from FB...
> 
> View attachment 1034225


Awesome!!!! Oooohh.... That's a BINGO!!


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweeeeeet. Really getting excited for this one! The prototype pics all look killer. Can't wait for my classic...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

stophmaster said:


> Sweeeeeet. Really getting excited for this one! The prototype pics all look killer. Can't wait for my classic...


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

I want Jake to have my children 


Sent from Here


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

billwilson said:


> I want Jake to have my children
> 
> Sent from Here


Don´t know if there are any biological impediments on your part (or Jakes for that matter):think:....but I don´t think Jake will go that way to satisfy a costumer:roll:...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

billwilson said:


> I want Jake to have my children
> 
> Sent from Here


uummm.... yeah.....ok


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

billwilson said:


> I want Jake to have my children
> 
> Sent from Here


oh.. Adopt ? Or gay ? Hehe. Just joking.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

More FB updates. Cannot wait to see the classic dials!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> More FB updates. Cannot wait to see the classic dials!
> 
> View attachment 1034975


Damnit! Now I need to make a choice.... I ordered the Classic just to avoid this kind of thing from happening o|.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

xzqt said:


> oh.. Adopt ? Or gay ? Hehe. Just joking.


Hey hey hey, wait a cotton pickin' second....I don't swing that way, fellas.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

I pre-ordered a custom even though at the time I wasn't in love with the 6105 design itself; I ordered more-so because I always wanted a Tsunami and was familiar with the quality of JB's other work. However, after seeing the prototypes and randomly seeing shots of old 6105's I've really become enamored with the unique case and the whole design in general. So much so that I'm considering doubling up and ordering a classic as well once he re-opens for new orders. Funny how that works out...Can't wait to see the design choices!


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> More FB updates. Cannot wait to see the classic dials!
> 
> View attachment 1034975


I will go for the one with the date.
Cannot wait to see these drawings.
Also I would like to see the bracelet...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Hey hey hey, wait a cotton pickin' second....I don't swing that way, fellas.


Jake... that's not what I understand about those Quebecois.... oh yeah.... are you Roman Catholic to boot?

Just kidding......


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone know if the indices will be applied? Or painted?


----------



## twingo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm late, but I want to buy a Typhoon！！！！


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

You're not too late buddy


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I am buying one too


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a great project. I really hope to score one but regardless I think Jake has found a much needed niche.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

I really hope Jake gets in the prototype dials soon so we can see!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, wondering how the dials will be like too ? a cross between MM300 and 6105.....mmmmmm

Not mine pic but borrowed from the net


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

preliminarily the difference seems to be the indice, round or square ???


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

xzqt said:


> preliminarily the difference seems to be the indice, round or square ???


Methinks/mehopes that they will be rounded off squares. That would look fantastic if you ask me.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Round off square ! Good compromise ! I like it.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The original dial/hands are great designs. Current Seiko dial/hands designs? not so much.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake, anymore update ? dial teaser ?


----------



## 1stCAVGrunt (Jan 5, 2012)

Soon enough I'm sure. Jake is a busy man.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Just posted on Facebook









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, yes ! Some update and thanks for the post.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Can we at least see the drawings? Updates??


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Teased. 
Drawing please!


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Here you go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Good things take time !


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

If anyone is interested in my pre-order, please contact me through PM. It's a shame to bail after waiting this long, but my watch quota has been reached, NO MORE SPENDING! 

Cheers,
Sean

EDIT: my pre-order has a new owner - *becky*. Congrats becky!


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

flexible said:


> Ahem
> 
> *
> "From facebook: Update on the status of the Typhoon case assembly parts: We're currently in negotiations with manufacturers right now, and things aren't going as quickly as I'd have liked as it's difficult to coordinate production with parts coming from several companies, but it's my intention for everything to be perfect." *


Ahem back.
Not all of us care to do Facebook.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

powerband said:


> Ahem back.
> Not all of us care to do Facebook.


Hey Powerband: No worries. People are pretty good to repost. That is just the way Jake rolls, unfortunately.

Cheers!


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to break up the post. If anyone would like to takeover my pre-order, you can contact me through email or shoot me a message here. I can forward you all the info and the PP payment that was made etc. Thanks!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

powerband said:


> Ahem back.
> Not all of us care to do Facebook.


Saying this is kind of like saying "Not all of us care to do the internet"
It's simply a page like any other. Type in the page address and read, my friend.
I'm very curious as to what the issue is :think:


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Saying this is kind of like saying "Not all of us care to do the internet"
> It's simply a page like any other. Type in the page address and read, my friend.
> I'm very curious as to what the issue is :think:


Hey Jake thought you were on holidays - we need you at your best when the typhoon launchs - relax, enjoy your time with family - then back to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Thuggee said:


> Hey Jake thought you were on holidays - we need you at your best when the typhoon launchs - relax, enjoy your time with family - then back to work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, my good man..Just taking a minute to browse the forums over a fine French roast.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake B said:


> Thanks, my good man..Just taking a minute to browse the forums over a fine French roast.


Hi Jake, enjoy your holidays! Come back with a BANG !


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Jake B said:


> Saying this is kind of like saying "Not all of us care to do the internet"
> It's simply a page like any other. Type in the page address and read, my friend.
> I'm very curious as to what the issue is :think:


Hi Jake, there's no issue. Facebook isn't on many people's radar, at least not on mine. _Out of sight, out of mind_. I'm sure for many WIS fans of your work, the forum is home-base for info on the Typhoon, and we know that several members are good about reposting your FB information here. My earlier reply was addressed to the member that had a pompous response to a request here for updates.

As a fan and owner of several of your watches, I'm not suggesting you, Jake, a busy creator and businessman, to do any additional posting or updates outside of your FB page. My post was for someone else.

Cheers.


----------



## BuzzKill (Dec 31, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Saying this is kind of like saying "Not all of us care to do the internet"
> It's simply a page like any other.


Bad logic.

There are 2.5 billion internet users. LESS THAN HALF of internet users are registered on Facebook, and only a portion of those registered are active facebook users.

The average internet user regularly visits less than 20 pages a month. There are over a trillion pages on the internet.

Facebook is one website; there are almost 700 million active _websites_ on the WWW.

So "not using Facebook" isn't the same as "not using the internet."

Business must be good to talk down on your fans.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

BuzzKill said:


> Bad logic.
> 
> There are 2.5 billion internet users. LESS THAN HALF of internet users are registered on Facebook, and only a portion of those registered are active facebook users.
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong isn't it against the rules to blow your own horn over a product you sell here in the forums unless you are some type of sponsor? Jakes communication via his website and Facebook page seems to me to be the most appropriate place to post his updates-if your able to register and post here on WUS you can certainly find your way to his website or Facebook page if you are a "fan" and want to follow what he's up to when it comes to things like the Typhoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

You Ladies need to chill

If you want a Typhoon this is a place to look

You want to debate, post on a Olivier thread LOL

Oops, hope I don't get banned again 


Sent from Here


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> Bad logic.
> 
> There are 2.5 billion internet users. LESS THAN HALF of internet users are registered on Facebook, and only a portion of those registered are active facebook users.
> 
> ...


He didn't mean we all need to become registered Facebook members.

He's just saying to go to the Dagaz Facebook page to see updates like you would any other website.

You don't need to be a registered facebook member to view the page.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Ninjastar said:


> He didn't mean we all need to become registered Facebook members.
> 
> He's just saying to go to the Dagaz Facebook page to see updates like you would any other website.
> 
> You don't need to be a registered facebook member to view the page.


Exactly this, Mr. Buzzkill...and I certainly wasn't talking down to powerband. He and I have been buds here on the forum for years. 

I just think that some don't realize that if you can type in a web address or follow a link then you can view the fb page. It's litterrally as simple as that and there's no kind of logging in, registration, or membership involved.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

billwilson said:


> You Ladies need to chill
> 
> If you want a Typhoon this is a place to look
> 
> ...


Hmmm hope you aren't comparing Dagaz to Olivier ( I'm joking ) absolutely No comparison, Jake certainly keeps people updated and delivers with exceptionally customer service I own 3 watches from him now and each purchase has been a perfect example of how you should treat your customers - looking forward to #4 when the typhoon is ready for release in due course its sure to be a ripper of a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Exactly this, Mr. Buzzkill...and I certainly wasn't talking down to powerband. He and I have been buds here on the forum for years.
> 
> I just think that some don't realize that if you can type in a web address or follow a link then you can view the fb page. It's litterrally as simple as that and there's no kind of logging in, registration, or membership involved.


Facebook for me is perfect I own a iPhone have the Facebook app if Jake posts a update on the Dagaz page it pops up on my phone and I'm as lazy as they come no need to type or go anywhere 1 click and I can see what the latest news is - I believe anyone with a android phone its just as convenient no PC or messing about although to use this you do need to register with Facebook initially saying that no need to post anything on your own page if you choose not to

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Logic, schmogic. Bad is right. Mr. Bourdeau ain't equatin' the internet to Facebook. A little more info about the rules and regs. of WUS and background on the man and watches that are Dagaz would probably nix the logic, stats and related talk and bring on the good vibrations - Beach Boys (New STEREO) Good Vibrations HD 1966 - YouTube.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Jake B said:


> ... I certainly wasn't talking down to powerband. He and I have been buds here on the forum for years.


Cheers, Jake. I certainly didn't take your reply as talking up or down or sideways. :-!


----------



## BuzzKill (Dec 31, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong isn't it against the rules to blow your own horn over a product you sell here in the forums unless you are some type of sponsor? Jakes communication via his website and Facebook page seems to me to be the most appropriate place to post his updates-if your able to register and post here on WUS you can certainly find your way to his website or Facebook page if you are a "fan" and want to follow what he's up to when it comes to things like the Typhoon.


thug, what does this have to do with my pointing out mr. jake b's flawed analogy?


----------



## BuzzKill (Dec 31, 2012)

Matt Treadnot said:


> Mr. Bourdeau ain't equatin' the internet to Facebook.


yeah, he is.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Re-read Jake's post: context, context, context clearly shows that he's saying that his Facebook page (and those of any other business that maintains a Facebook page), is no different than any other page on the web. Navigate to the address and you have full access, no registration, etc. required.


BuzzKill said:


> yeah, he is.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Folks
Could we perchance keep this to
Factual product updates
And soon Wristies???


Sent from Here


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

If we keep it to only updates, it would be a short and boring thread. Updates can be found on the Dagaz FB page.

Lawrence


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

WUS is not just dedicated to brands that sponsor here..... wUS is for all watches... That's why they have "theme" forums here such as the DWF (Dive Watch Forum). 

A lot of members here don't use Facebook (I personally despise it, but I am forced to occasionally go there to find up dates on many different products that I like and follow, and not just watches).

Bring on the re-posts of the Typhhon info! For heaven sakes, it hasn't even come out yet. 

Boring thread??? With no posts of the "coming attractions" what the heck else are we going to post here?


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

New post by Jake in his Facebook page. Can't figure out how to copy the post on my iPhone, but here is the link:



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=400626460050252&id=164061230373444



We are getting real close! Welcome back jake & hope you had a good vacation!


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

PolarBear28 said:


> New post by Jake in his Facebook page. Can't figure out how to copy the post on my iPhone, but here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pointer PolarBear, text quoted below for ease below. And to keep powerband happy here's a smiley .



> *Just got back from Paris today, and trying to get things back to normal. All orders placed in the last couple of days are in process with tracking soon to follow.
> 
> I have had one Tsunami waiting here for the balance of the payment to be paid for months, and the buyer has just dropped out due to some life difficulties, so it will be going up in the webstore at some point tomorrow when I get the chance.
> 
> ...


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

So close I can taste it!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Excellent news.

I am hoping Jake gets the custom options posted on the website soon. I think I am going to need some serious time to play around and configure my watch before I finalize my order. I anticipate lot of great options to choose from. :-d


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats good news !


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought I heard Jake was upgrading the website? Wouldn't it be cool to do mock-ups? In a perfect world I mean...


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

From Jake's Facebook:

"Designs for the Typhoon dials are finally finalized! They look great to me, and I think that even with the date dial, I've maintained relative symmetry while placing the date at 4:00. It took 5 versions to hit the sweet spot for me, so I hope it works. I'll post pics when I actually have a dial in hand. All dials will be available in both C1 and C3, with hands to match."

This is what I have looked like over the past few months waiting for updates..... I'm beginning to think that I might be a little too excited about this watch ;-).

​


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are the Typhoon prototypes:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Here are the Typhoon prototypes:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

The case came out nicely! I really want to see the original "classic" for this one. That will be the tell. The mod doesn't show the true picture just yet IMHO

RD


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> Here are the Typhoon prototypes:


WANT


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Well... Life sucks sometimes. I am needing to offload my preorder of a Custom Typhoon due to purchasing a new home and needing to save all the money I can for downpayment, incidentals, and such. I was one of the very, very early orders placed. If you are interested PM me and we can work it out. Thanks!


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

J_Hack said:


> Well... Life sucks sometimes. I am needing to offload my preorder of a Custom Typhoon due to purchasing a new home and needing to save all the money I can for downpayment, incidentals, and such. I was one of the very, very early orders placed. If you are interested PM me and we can work it out. Thanks!


I know this is a watch forum and all, but hey, you just bought a house! Life's awesome!


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Watches are forever, houses aren't!!! :-d Unless of course you're a flipper - in both cases of watch and house!


----------



## GivenToFly (Feb 27, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> The case came out nicely! I really want to see the original "classic" for this one. That will be the tell. The mod doesn't show the true picture just yet IMHO
> 
> RD


Agree. Every picture since the initial drawings have had a GMT bezel for some odd reason on this classic dive watch. Hoping no GMT bezels show up on the set of pictures including the dials.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

GivenToFly said:


> Agree. Every picture since the initial drawings have had a GMT bezel for some odd reason on this classic dive watch. Hoping no GMT bezels show up on the set of pictures including the dials.


Kudos to you! I think it was a poor move to preempt the "full monty", with the 1st showing being the repetitive dial & bezel in so many "10watches" offerings. Fail!

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Kudos to you! I think it was a poor move to preempt the "full monty", with the 1st showing being the repetitive dial & bezel in so many "10watches" offerings. Fail!
> 
> RD


That dial that went into the prototype actually has great sentimental value. It was a dial that Noah ordered when he first started the company back around 2005, when dials were coming from the company where my future wife worked. The dials were ordered as 4:00 dials for 7S26 by mistake by Noah, forgetting that the crown position on the 007 was actually at 3:45. Needless to say, they weren't correct for use with modern Seiko divers as the pins were not in the correct positions The dials were pretty much duds, but Noah never tossed them, and insisted that they'd be put to good use someday.

Fast forward 8 years...Noah is no longer with us, the dial company that manufactured the dials is no longer in existence, I'm married with a daughter to the girl who worked there, and we're just about to realize one of Noah's visions, the modernized 6105 homage. When I received the prototype, I realized that I had no dials to fit properly since the crown is at true 4:00, and was about to go the dial dots route, when it struck me...The dials! I went digging for them in a drawer in the stockroom, and sure enough, they were a fit. To me, it seemed like things had come full circle.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Bugger me. That is freaking gorgeous! WANT.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake B said:


> That dial that went into the prototype actually has great sentimental value. It was a dial that Noah ordered when he first started the company back around 2005, when dials were coming from the company where my future wife worked. The dials were ordered as 4:00 dials for 7S26 by mistake by Noah, forgetting that the crown position on the 007 was actually at 3:45. Needless to say, they weren't correct for use with modern Seiko divers as the pins were not in the correct positions The dials were pretty much duds, but Noah never tossed them, and insisted that they'd be put to good use someday.
> 
> Fast forward 8 years...Noah is no longer with us, the dial company that manufactured the dials is no longer in existence, I'm married with a daughter to the girl who worked there, and we're just about to realize one of Noah's visions, the modernized 6105 homage. When I received the prototype, I realized that I had no dials to fit properly since the crown is at true 4:00, and was about to go the dial dots route, when it struck me...The dials! I went digging for them in a drawer in the stockroom, and sure enough, they were a fit. To me, it seemed like things had come full circle.


A redundant dial becomes of use !


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> That dial that went into the prototype actually has great sentimental value. It was a dial that Noah ordered when he first started the company back around 2005, when dials were coming from the company where my future wife worked. The dials were ordered as 4:00 dials for 7S26 by mistake by Noah, forgetting that the crown position on the 007 was actually at 3:45. Needless to say, they weren't correct for use with modern Seiko divers as the pins were not in the correct positions The dials were pretty much duds, but Noah never tossed them, and insisted that they'd be put to good use someday.
> 
> Fast forward 8 years...Noah is no longer with us, the dial company that manufactured the dials is no longer in existence, I'm married with a daughter to the girl who worked there, and we're just about to realize one of Noah's visions, the modernized 6105 homage. When I received the prototype, I realized that I had no dials to fit properly since the crown is at true 4:00, and was about to go the dial dots route, when it struck me...The dials! I went digging for them in a drawer in the stockroom, and sure enough, they were a fit. To me, it seemed like things had come full circle.


That is a nice story. I assumed you were building a homage type version of the original 6105-xxx. Seeing a mod first just was not what I was hoping to see, as it's the 6105 aspect that had my interest. The variants, of which I'm sure will be many, can come later. That's just me personally. The dial in the prototype case is personal to you, which I can appreciate. I'm anxious to see the "classic" if there is going to be one. Maybe the cart came before the horse to satisfy the masses itching to see photos, drawings etc.

It's your show mate, no worries.

RD


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Jake, I am looking for a preorder slot, if one comes available. dsmithpuma AT gmail.com Thanks!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Dennis Smith said:


> Jake, I am looking for a preorder slot, if one comes available. dsmithpuma AT gmail.com Thanks!


I'd post in the the WTB section....


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, but I actually hooked up with someone willing to sell me his pre-order slot. Neither of us is sure how to actually DO that but that's the plan


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> Thanks, but I actually hooked up with someone willing to sell me his pre-order slot. Neither of us is sure how to actually DO that but that's the plan


I did it. Basically the holder of the spot contacts Jake and alerts him to transaction. You should ask the seller to provide you, and Jake will need it too, the PayPal invoice showing the deposit. The seller can CC you & Jake, and you can respond to Jake and get it set up. Went pretty smooth for me, but the buyer of the slot shorted me on the $300. deposit as I didn't exactly insist on him covering the 3% Paypal. Oh well.

Good luck & glad you are getting on the list!

RD


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Jake B said:


> That dial that went into the prototype actually has great sentimental value. It was a dial that Noah ordered when he first started the company back around 2005, when dials were coming from the company where my future wife worked. The dials were ordered as 4:00 dials for 7S26 by mistake by Noah, forgetting that the crown position on the 007 was actually at 3:45. Needless to say, they weren't correct for use with modern Seiko divers as the pins were not in the correct positions The dials were pretty much duds, but Noah never tossed them, and insisted that they'd be put to good use someday.
> 
> Fast forward 8 years...Noah is no longer with us, the dial company that manufactured the dials is no longer in existence, I'm married with a daughter to the girl who worked there, and we're just about to realize one of Noah's visions, the modernized 6105 homage. When I received the prototype, I realized that I had no dials to fit properly since the crown is at true 4:00, and was about to go the dial dots route, when it struck me...The dials! I went digging for them in a drawer in the stockroom, and sure enough, they were a fit. To me, it seemed like things had come full circle.


Just found this thread, wow... 51 pages?!!

Jake you deserve mucho Kudos!

And this quote made my 5 pages reading totally worthwhile.

No I did not read the whole 51

Hang in there boys, the day will come!


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

Jake, I am thoroughly impressed. Thanks for the exceptional piece and for the prompt shipment. I can't wait to see what the other components and dials look like. You are truly skilled!

Sorry fellas, all I had was my iPhone. I'll take better photos later. Enjoy for now!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

sjducks said:


> Jake, I am thoroughly impressed. Thanks for the exceptional piece and for the prompt shipment. I can't wait to see what the other components and dials look like. You are truly skilled!
> 
> Sorry fellas, all I had was my iPhone. I'll take better photos later. Enjoy for now!


Ummmmmm, what just happened here??? Did I miss an email update or somethin'? :think:


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

sjducks said:


> Jake, I am thoroughly impressed. Thanks for the exceptional piece and for the prompt shipment. I can't wait to see what the other components and dials look like. You are truly skilled!
> 
> Sorry fellas, all I had was my iPhone. I'll take better photos later. Enjoy for now!


Wtf... I have 3 on preorder and you get the first version? Or is this the auction one that Jake did?

Or am I getting all wound up for nothing as this has already been posted on this thread, and I have not had time to read and update myself????


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

He auctioned off the proto (001/XXX) last weekend and I was fortunate enough to win it. There is a NH25 powered one up for auction this weekend I believe. Although these were meant for testing/QC I have to say that this is in 95-98% mint condition and stunning.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

sjducks said:


> He auctioned off the proto (001/XXX) last weekend and I was fortunate enough to win it. There is a NH25 powered one up for auction this weekend I believe. Although these were meant for testing/QC I have to say that this is in 95-98% mint condition and stunning.


Where's the auction? I don't see it up on 10watches.


----------



## sjducks (Jan 31, 2012)

He mentioned at the close of last weeks that it would be up on the guestbook. Looks like he hasn't made it live yet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

:-d Now don't everyone get yer knickers in a twist. I recollect hearing about this auction, but forgot when it was. Wonder how high the bidding went, or perhaps Mr Ducks was the only bidder :-d Nice to see the case, but the rest is rather pedestrian IMHO. But you are the 1st recipient, so Congrats!

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't worry. They're all wrapped around, all over the place. So hard to walk.... Da,n!! How do I get theses things off....



Riddim Driven said:


> :-d Now don't everyone get yer knickers in a twist. I recollect hearing about this auction, but forgot when it was. Wonder how high the bidding went, or perhaps Mr Ducks was the only bidder :-d Nice to see the case, but the rest is rather pedestrian IMHO. But you are the 1st recipient, so Congrats!
> 
> RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Don't worry. They're all wrapped around, all over the place. So hard to walk.... Da,n!! How do I get theses things off....


:-d Exactly! Cheers my friend ;-) :-!

RD


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Some strap prototype goodness for all of us courtesy of the Dagaz FB page.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great and I'm glad that shipping to Italy is no longer blacklisted. 
Typhoon definitely on my list now! :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

vokotin said:


> Looks great and I'm glad that shipping to Italy is no longer blacklisted.
> Typhoon definitely on my list now! :-!


So it was the strap that won you over :think: :-d

Giddy up!

RD


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohh, thats nice. Dagaz's own shop.
I am sure it will be successful.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Everybody now...*


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can certainly see your point about the responses to posts on here, but I can say that I have been quite pleased with Jake's CS throughout the few deals that I have done with him, and I can be one huge PITA ;-). I think that pretty much every boutique brand out there has some shortcomings, and from what others have said Jake's would appear to be his communication for whatever reason that may be. I have yet to have an issue with Jake's tone, timeliness or anything else via email though, so I can't really say. 

Anyway, I would personally enjoy popping by the storefront which he gets set up and buying some mod bits and whatnot. I think that that might be the only store in which I could spend more money without planning on it than I can at Lowe's..... Now how to get the missus to let me go to Hong Kong.......


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

sweet watch, wear it well


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> So it was the strap that won you over :think: :-d
> 
> Giddy up!
> 
> RD


Sorry my friend I missed your reply, better late than never... :-d

You nailed it! :-!


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Post some pictures,


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Huh?

The watch is not out yet.... Pretty hard to post when no one has the watch (except for two prototypes that Jake has sold.



lsettle said:


> Post some pictures,


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> Huh?
> 
> The watch is not out yet.... Pretty hard to post when no one has the watch (except for two prototypes that Jake has sold.


Don't confuse us with facts


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

OzO said:


> Don't confuse us with facts


Lol


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Yep keen for one of these to go with my Tsunami. Can't wait for orders to open up. Any of you Dagaz aficionados know if the custom orders have closed and so I'll have to wait until the 250 classic versions go on sale?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

From FB:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

We are getting closer. |>

Does anyone know if the dials are the last component Jake is waiting for?


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so going to miss this because I cannot keep watch but I think a lot of people will be getting a great watch. Good luck all.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

DEMO111 said:


> We are getting closer. |>
> 
> Does anyone know if the dials are the last component Jake is waiting for?


I hope its the last parts too.
Wanted to see the end product too.... classic dial.
Waiting.........


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think (all)the bezel.inserts are "in" yet... As far as I can tell, Jake has only received a sample of one of four styles.

Sent from my BlackBerry Runtime for Android Apps using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> We are getting closer. |>
> 
> Does anyone know if the dials are the last component Jake is waiting for?


I'd like to think so, but I have a sneaking suspicion that there are other parts that are still TBA.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

From FB today:

"Still waiting on cases, and inserts. Movements-CHECK, Sapphire- CHECK, Hands- CHECK...straps in manufacturing, bracelets in development, cases in manufacturing, and dials supposed to be delivered next week (fingers crossed)"


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Horoticus said:


> From FB today:
> 
> "Still waiting on cases, and inserts. Movements-CHECK, Sapphire- CHECK, Hands- CHECK...straps in manufacturing, bracelets in development, cases in manufacturing, and dials supposed to be delivered next week (fingers crossed)"


Thanks Horoticus. It looks like it will still be quite a while before we see finished pieces.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Horoticus said:


> From FB today:
> 
> "Still waiting on cases, and inserts. Movements-CHECK, Sapphire- CHECK, Hands- CHECK...straps in manufacturing, bracelets in development, cases in manufacturing, and dials supposed to be delivered next week (fingers crossed)"


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

De nada. Agree it's going to be awhile, so sit back, relax and enjoy the inflight movie.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake posted this on the Dagaz Facebook wall four hours ago:


> THE FIRST OF THE TYPHOON DIAL DESIGNS ARRIVED TODAY IN BOTH SUPERLUMINOVA C1 AND C3 VARIANTS, AND I'M VERY HAPPY WITH THEM. _ PICS WHEN AS SOON AS I'M ABLE...._


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

from Facebook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a Tuna dial :


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Eager to see the rest of the dial design. 
Hoping to see something close to a 6105 dial.


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone know if there will be a bonefrog dial option?


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

White Tuna said:


> Anyone know if there will be a bonefrog dial option?


I can't remember where but Jake chimed in and said there will not....


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

onrypt said:


> I can't remember where but Jake chimed in and said there will not....


D'OH! Thanks for the bad news. :-d

(Thank you)


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

posted just now on Facebook dial option #2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry Guys but that Date window looks all wrong. Just my .02 I like the dial very Tunaish but put the date window at 3 where it belongs.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Let's try to think outside the [tuna] can. The Typhoon isn't a Tuna homage. The case is modeled after the Seiko 6105-8110, which as we know, had an assymetrical case. The date aperture coincides with the location of the crown on the Typhoon case. I appreciate the assymetry of the date aperture and think both the C1 and C3 versions look great, but it's just one of the dials that will be available. I imagine that the variety and detail of the dials and related components that come out of the Dagaz laboratories will provide plenty of satisfaction for all the hungry appetites out here. Stay tuned, people. *


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

JacksonExports said:


> Sorry Guys but that Date window looks all wrong. Just my .02 I like the dial very Tunaish but put the date window at 3 where it belongs.


I am also not a big fan of this date window, I don't know if it is possible with the 6R15 engine, but I would prefer the date at 6:00 in the circle of the index.
Or at 3:00 also in a circular index like at 6:00 and 9:00.

I am waiting to see if there will be a 6105 like dial.
This why I did not pre-order, I prefer to see what will be the options to make my choice.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I believe Jake had discussed this very early on for the Typhoon design....I may be wrong, but the date will be at 4 o'clock to matchup with the crown. Jake won't be moving that crown...

These first two dial options will be great for those who want to Tuna da Thyphoon. Good attention to detail. I imagine there will be Tuna hands.
LOOKING forward to the colored dials...with blocked indices...
Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake did address the date aperture location early on - the physics of the 6R15 and the location of the crown on a 6105 inspired asymetrical case mean that this is what we're left with. I can live with it. I predict that in the case with hands and bezel installed it will look great! If people really hate it, a white on black date wheel might do the trick (not sure if the border around the date window will render that idea useless, but there it is, FWIW.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

staiiff said:


> I am waiting to see if there will be a 6105 like dial.


I am thinking the same too.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr. Bourdeau's very first announcement about the Typhoon, October 12, 2012 and still viewable on the Dagaz website under Blog-New Models reads as follows:

*"The Typhoon will be produced in a limited run of 500pcs only, with 250 pieces made to the custom specifications of the customer, who will be able to choose from a selection of dials, hands, chapter rings, crowns, and bezel inserts. The balance will be assembled as CLASSIC pieces with the design closely resembling the 6105-8110."*


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

This is a pretty useless comment and just to keep subscribed to the thread... but the prototype looked beautiful! Sterile dial, no date, etc. No so sure about this Tuna dial with date...


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> This is a pretty useless comment and just to keep subscribed to the thread... but the prototype looked beautiful! Sterile dial, no date, etc. No so sure about this Tuna dial with date...


thankfully its only the first dial released..very underwhelming, I'm sure other options will be much better (I'm hoping)


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

mngambler said:


> thankfully its only the first dial released..very underwhelming, I'm sure other options will be much better (I'm hoping)


Well, Matt says half of them will be custom jobs... I would be pretty happy with something exactly like the prototype but with a 60 minutes bezel. Oh, and no red tip on the second hand :-d Don't know why but it's one of those things that really bothers me on watches. That and blue dials... no matter how nice they look, I can never bond with them :roll:


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> That and blue dials... no matter how nice they look, I can never bond with them :roll:


Not a FCP fan then...:-d;-)


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

I said blue dials, not blue pectorals :-d


----------



## urbancowboy (Mar 9, 2009)

what's the proper etiquette for offering up my pre-order spot? i reserved a custom typhoon.

i have complete faith that the typhoon will be a superb watch, however i recently acquired a grand seiko and i can't justify owning more than three automatic watches (seiko spork, seiko 5 military, and the grand).

thanks in advance.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

urbancowboy said:


> what's the proper etiquette for offering up my pre-order spot? i reserved a custom typhoon.
> 
> i have complete faith that the typhoon will be a superb watch, however i recently acquired a grand seiko and i can't justify owning more than three automatic watches (seiko spork, seiko 5 military, and the grand).
> 
> thanks in advance.


My advice is to check with Jake B at Dagaz Watches first to see what requirements he has (if you haven't done so already) to offer your pre-order before you try and do so.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Things is getting warm now..


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

It's getting oh so close!!!! From Jake on Facebook:



> WE NOW HAVE A LIMITED NUMBER OF A LIMITED SELECTION OF TYPHOON PARTS SUFFICIENT TO BUILD THE FIRST OF THE FULL WATCHES. EXCITED TO SAY THAT I'LL BE ON LOCKDOWN IN THE WORKSHOP THIS WEEKEND.




Also, first look at the new inserts:








starting to get real excited!!!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

PolarBear28 said:


> View attachment 1168885


The first two from the left are singing to me but it would be nice to see them with the case. Thought that there were supposed to be also smoked versions (although not a fan myself).


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

#3 is kinda cool. Acts like a count down timer and/or a GMT, but I'll probably end up going with #4 as I like the fat font...... Mi gusta!!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Among the 4. I like number 2 and 4.
Nos 2 looks homage to the original.
Nos 4 looks Sumo like.

Now..... wondering how the classic dial will looks like ?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks like a busy busy weekend for Jake...... rev up the engine !!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

So is Jake saying that he will be starting on the non-custom watches? Are we still waiting on custom dials?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I _think_ what jake is saying is.....*if* you are on the *custom* preorder , And *like* the one of the dial options and bezel *options he has so far*; he can start putting it together for you. And then pick out your Hands options once they arrive. He has the time, you have the preorder for a custom and you can get a head start on getting one of the first Thyphoons!!! Probably have to be firm in your decision on dial and bezel< I doubt jake would take it apart just cause you changed your mind.

here is Jakes FB message:

"If anyone who's ALREADY ON PRE-ORDER for a CUSTOM TYPHOON would like their watch made using the SAT-DIVER type dial & DAGAZ-TECH CROWN (like FULLER-TECH for the Tsunami, but with Dagaz logo instead of "F"), then please E-MAIL ME, and your watch can be one of the first, made this weekend. They're the first & only dials and crowns in to date. I'll be making some watches this weekend and would like to offer them first to pre-order customers."


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

tako_watch said:


> I _think_ what jake is saying is.....*if* you are on the *custom* preorder , "


I know the answer to my question is probably on some page before but this is a long thread and I've signed in late... Anyway, there's a pre-order list with people already in it? (I can deduce it's a yes). If so, where are the custom parts list or is it something we still don't know?


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> I know the answer to my question is probably on some page before but this is a long thread and I've signed in late... Anyway, there's a pre-order list with people already in it? (I can deduce it's a yes). If so, where are the custom parts list or is it something we still don't know?


 He's posted on his FB page and you can see a couple of dial options on the 10watches.com site (look for the "new watches blog" button) I'm in for a custom, but will wait until all the options are available although it's tempting to jump in  Best regards, Chris


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> I know the answer to my question is probably on some page before but this is a long thread and I've signed in late... Anyway, there's a pre-order list with people already in it? (I can deduce it's a yes). If so, where are the custom parts list or is it something we still don't know?


There is a preorder list. The offering so far is as follows (all options are still to be confirmed)...

Dial choice is currently not complete the tuna style dial is the first offering in C1 or C3:







Advertised crown choice (all prototype pics):

























With this logo>







Case will look somewhat like this (ignore the dial and hand combo):



















With a caseback like this:







Insert selection:







Strap (Protoype rubber for the typoon):







Jake did say he would be doing a H link, there ws further talk later of mabe not doing one due to difficulties... The one below is a Dagaz H link from a different project hopefully it will make it to the typhoon

**EDIT the original preorder text on Dagaz has changed from "Each watch will include a solid, H-Link bracelet, styled after the Seiko 6139 chrono bracelet, with a signed, machined steel clasp." to "Each watch will include a Dagaz dive strap, and ship in an injection moulded Dagaz watch box for safe shipping, with instructions manual and 1 year limited warranty card." Here's hoping Jake hasn't givn up on this.**







The engine:







The box should be simiar to this:


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice summary


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

Cheers for that guys!


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

flexible said:


> Strap (Protoype rubber for the typoon):
> View attachment 1169488
> 
> Jake did say he would be doing a H link, there ws further talk later of mabe not doing one due to difficulties... The one below is a Dagaz H link from a different project hopefully it will make it to the typhoon
> ...


I hope the change in language after the fact reflects a dive strap option, rather than the demise of the H-Link bracelet which was a selling point for me.
Maybe Jake could make a statement on this issue, or restatement?


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

hooligan said:


> I hope the change in language after the fact reflects a dive strap option, rather than the demise of the H-Link bracelet which was a selling point for me.
> Maybe Jake could make a statement on this issue, or restatement?


Unforutunately it may be the desmise... Hopefully it will all work out with some thinner fat springbars as it was a major selling point for me too. I guess until Jake makes some statement, it would imply he is still trying to make it happen, we won't know for sure until then but it is starting to look like it might not happen.

*Edit: Huzzah! Jake is very much still trying to make it happen as the following post's make clear. Whoop.*

Current Typhoon Spec Sheet:


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

From the Facebook:

"RE: TYPHOON STRAP / BRACELETAlthough I do have technical drawings for an H-LINK bracelet, it may not be possible to use SEL with the watch and its fat bars. Basically..-I got presented with the choice of :

1- Design the case to use Seiko type FAT BARS. If using this option the case company claims they cannot make a SEL bracelet for it, or..
2- Re-design the case to use thin bars and then no problem. This because of the case shape and lug length.

-To begin, I went with function before fashion. Thin bars are not an option as far as I'm concerned, so I opted for drilled lugs, fat bars, and rubber strap while I try to find a company that feels it's possible to to the SEL with the fatties....If not, I will opt for the last option, a bracelet using folded end links.
In the meantime, while doing R&D I'm not letting strap/bracelet issues ground the progress of the rest of the watch.

Thanks,
Jake B"
​


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update....



mike120 said:


> From the Facebook:
> 
> "RE: TYPHOON STRAP / BRACELETAlthough I do have technical drawings for an H-LINK bracelet, it may not be possible to use SEL with the watch and its fat bars. Basically..-I got presented with the choice of :
> 
> ...


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

mike120 said:


> From the Facebook:
> 
> "RE: TYPHOON STRAP / BRACELETAlthough I do have technical drawings for an H-LINK bracelet, it may not be possible to use SEL with the watch and its fat bars. Basically..-I got presented with the choice of :
> 
> ...


Thank You for posting this update, and thanks to Jake for the reply.
I would rather have SEL but folded FEL would not be the end of the world. After all (and to remind myself how small an issue this really is), I have held Rolex bracelets with FEL and few people would equate those watches or bracelets with being cheap.

However, this does raise a further question which I will posit an answer to.
If we receive our Typhoons before the bracelet issue is settled, then what? I assume that these people would receive, (free of charge), their H-Link bracelets at a later time when the issue is settled.

If possible, (there may be information that Jake does not yet possess at the present time, that he would need in order to speak to my last question), maybe Jake could let us know his plans for handling the above.
I am not worried only curious, as all of my dealings with Jake have been positive.|>


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

mike120 said:


> From the Facebook:
> 
> "RE: TYPHOON STRAP / BRACELET
> 1- Design the case to use Seiko type FAT BARS. If using this option the case company claims they cannot make a SEL bracelet for it, or..
> ...


I agreed on the "function before fashion" for the Typhoon with SEL. with Fat SpingBar..
No folded end link please.


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Apparently my custom Typhoon is the first Jake has assembled, and he's told me he'll be posting pics of it soon. Very excited to see the quality and design of another of Jake's pieces with all of the parts together as one.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

these just got posted on the Dagaz Facebook page - the 1st of many to follow, looks great to me can't wait to see the other dial choices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Like it ...like it a lot...not necessarily my config but great result non the less. Only problem is that now I want to see more options ...you´ve just woken the "beast"....


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^
+1


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Argh. Very jealous.

My three are waiting. Breath! Patience!!



AcsFoolMike said:


> Apparently my custom Typhoon is the first Jake has assembled, and he's told me he'll be posting pics of it soon. Very excited to see the quality and design of another of Jake's pieces with all of the parts together as one.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Argh. Very jealous.

My three are waiting. Breath! Patience!!



AcsFoolMike said:


> Apparently my custom Typhoon is the first Jake has assembled, and he's told me he'll be posting pics of it soon. Very excited to see the quality and design of another of Jake's pieces with all of the parts together as one.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Argh. Very jealous.
> 
> My three are waiting. Breath! Patience!!


Ooh I can feel you chomping at the bit. The wait is always difficult.

Perhaps you, or someone in the know could tell me how and when the Typhoon "classic" will be made available? I assume the "mods" come 1st. Then will the "classics" be batch processed or a separate "order open" be revealed.

Hey also Zenrag. In another thread you seemed to know the model # ie 6105-xxxx that both the Smiths and the Typhoon represent. What were they again please? There use to be a great Seiko vintage reference for 6105's & 6309's, but I can't find it now, though I saw where it had been moved, but couldn't see the photos. :-s

Thanks Zenrag --Hang tough buddy :-!

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

The original 6105 ( - 8009 and I believe a -8010, although I could be wrong on the second model me thinks) was with a symetrical case. The bezel is a friction bezel, meaning there is no click and it can rotate both ways

The second 6105 (both - 8110 and - 8119) are the asymetrical case that both the Smith's version and the Dagaz version are based off of.

Pictures of the versions below:

6105-8110





6105-8009





(aside: Helson did a 6105-8009 hommage with the Speardiver I believe).



Riddim Driven said:


> Ooh I can feel you chomping at the bit. The wait is always difficult.
> 
> Perhaps you, or someone in the know could tell me how and when the Typhoon "classic" will be made available? I assume the "mods" come 1st. Then will the "classics" be batch processed or a separate "order open" be revealed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> The original 6105 ( - 8009 and I believe a -8010, although I could be wrong on the second model me thinks) was with a symetrical case. The bezel is a friction bezel, meaning there is no click and it can rotate both ways
> 
> The second 6105 (both - 8110 and - 8119) are the asymetrical case that both the Smith's version and the Dagaz version are based off of.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much indeed for the pics and explanation. Very helpful. I like the Helson for simplicity and both the other options. Interesting events with these releases. Something for everyone's individual tastes.

Thanks Zenrag

RD


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Some unavoidable comparison with the TF watch; my observations of that factors that are important to me:

- wider bezel on Typhoon, about 7mm (vs. 5mm), roughly based on the technical drawings
- Dome crystal (vs. flat)
- Date window location at 4 (vs. 3)
- Indices painted (vs. applied)
- Price
- Availability (including bracelet status)
- design choices (many unknown)


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

It appears from the technical drawings that the Smiths has a crystal which is flat on the outside and domed on the inside, while the Dagaz has a crystal which is flat on the inside but domed on the outside. Go figure.

The Smiths is closer to the original regarding bezel width. It looks like the Dagaz has a smaller crystal in order to accommodate both the standard size dial and the lack of chapter ring (the 6105 had no chapter ring, while the 7040 forwards have them). At the same time the Dagaz has the same bezel diameter, which inevitably leads to a wider bezel insert when compared with the Smiths or the previous Tsunami model.

So far I like it, but not as much as my Tsunami. I heard something about a no date option, however, and that could get me more excited. I didn't want to put down pre-order money without seeing a dial/mockup, so I will be stuck with the classic. I do love the dial above (always been one of my favorite Seiko type dials) and think it would work well with SKX007/Tsunami Classic hands. I might buy that combo if I get the chance. Hopefully Jake will change his mind and mix up the watches sold off the website.



ManMachine said:


> Some unavoidable comparison with the TF watch; my observations of that factors that are important to me:
> 
> - wider bezel on Typhoon, about 7mm (vs. 5mm), roughly based on the technical drawings
> - Dome crystal (vs. flat)
> ...


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Arrrgh!
I'm tired of waiting...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jeje3325 said:


> Arrrgh!
> I'm tired of waiting...


Zen, folks. It will come.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

Zenrag said:


> Zen, folks. It will come.


You're right dude, a little more and it will be here


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> - Indices painted (vs. applied)


The Classic dial for the Typhoon will have applied indices.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

mike120 said:


> The Classic dial for the Typhoon will have applied indices.


Thats good news !


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

hooligan said:


> *If we receive our Typhoons before the bracelet issue is settled, then what?*


Jake posted the answer to my question above on his Facebook page, and I thought I would share it with those who do not use Facebook like myself (I just bookmarked the Dagaz Facebook page).








A fair solution IMO.|> 






A tip of the hat and a Thank You, to Jake for staying on top of production related questions and issues.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Does Jake provide a list of custom parts for people to mix and match for the custom orders, or are they pre-set combinations?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

btw, does anyone have pictures of the upcoming dial options? I'm also eager to see what the classic will look like. Unlike the Smiths the Dagaz differs a bit from the original with the fatter wider bezel and smaller crystal. I much prefer the Dagaz, however, mostly due to the Seiko movement and mod options. (A 6105 homage without a Seiko mvt? Why?) Another plus is how much I love my Tsunami. I've been really, really impressed with the quality and service from Jake. Can't repeat that enough.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

pinkybrain said:


> btw, does anyone have pictures of the upcoming dial options? I'm also eager to see what the classic will look like. Unlike the Smiths the Dagaz differs a bit from the original with the fatter wider bezel and smaller crystal. I much prefer the Dagaz, however, mostly due to the Seiko movement and mod options. (A 6105 homage without a Seiko mvt? Why?) Another plus is how much I love my Tsunami. I've been really, really impressed with the quality and service from Jake. Can't repeat that enough.


There's no pictures of anything! Everyone wants to see "the classic", now that the Smiths is out. This whole Seiko movement thing in a homage is a bunch of baloney! For cryin' out loud!

With all due respect, quit it already. Buy the watch you like and be happy! There's no competition or right or wrong in this instance. It just so happens to be the season of the 6105. YMMV ;-)

RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ManMachine said:


> Does Jake provide a list of custom parts for people to mix and match for the custom orders, or are they pre-set combinations?


Were you around when the Dagaz Tsunami was released? That seemed to be a much more open and smoother offering. Jake presented all the dial, hands, bezel, crown options, etc, in one spot on his web site. There was ample communications. Things came together nicely. You made your choices based on what was available, and placed your order. No money up front.

You will have to bide your time until Jake gets everything set up, with all the various choices in parts that will be available to you.

After the Tsunami launched with the designated parts, then there was a whole 'nuther round of modification options requested from buyers utilizing various offerings from Jake's web shop. Some appeared from out of the blue, and other options were by request. It's a jumble for certain.

Just be patient & follow along until all is revealed. :-d

RD

Addendum: The Tsunami project was well underway, developed, and in process by the creator, the late great Noah Fuller. Jake concluded the project and brought to fruition after Noah's passing.

The Typhoon project, is a whole different thang.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Were you around when the Dagaz Tsunami was released? That seemed to be a much more open and smoother offering. Jake presented all the dial, hands, bezel, crown options, etc, in one spot on his web site. There was ample communications. Things came together nicely. You made your choices based on what was available, and placed your order. No money up front.
> 
> You will have to bide your time until Jake gets everything set up, with all the various choices in parts that will be available to you.
> 
> ...


Hey fellas..Normally I try to stay out of these threads since it may be seen as advertising by a non-sponsor, but the above is so very inaccurate (Sorry Adam) that I have to comment. What I have to say is mostly pertaining to a sold out Ltd Ed. watch and advertising is moot, so here goes..

The Tsunami was Noah's project, and parts including prototype cases, hands, inserts, and even MANY dial designs that never went to production were revealed by Noah in the form of both drawings and samples on various forums, and on a site that he put up under the name of Fuller Watch. The Tsunami took Noah years to complete, and he shared the whole process all along the way with us on the old SCWF and other forums.

About a year before the release of the Tsunami, in winter 2008-9 I hosted a large WIS gathering in Toronto where we had Seiko Canada attend while Noah joined us via SKYPE video conference projected on the wall. There, we talked about the concept of the watch..
All of this happened slowly over the course of a couple of years. By the time I made it to HK, we were already at case prototype #3, and about dial design sample #3 or so, and the list of people waiting on the finished product was growing. In the summer of 2009, Noah left me in HK to take care of the shop while he toured the USA by motorcycle, talking with fellow watch enthusiasts about the Tsunami and showing proto-parts.

Here's a pic from the year before the Tsunami was released, of me wearing one of the configurations/dials that never went to production, on the streets of HK....



Notice the "Fuller Watch Co." dial. This pic was posted all over the place. Here's a good article outlining some of the developments that never came to be, that was written right after the "release"..

"The Tsunami" - Watch Freeks

At that time, only some of the options were known, and many of the very first Tsunamis were made using either proto parts that never came to be, or using SKX compatible parts from the site webstore. Still, the pre-order list grew and grew, with customers placing a %50 deposit to have their order placed in queue.



Riddim Driven said:


> Jake presented all the dial, hands, bezel, crown options, etc, in one spot on his web site. There was ample communications. Things came together nicely. You made your choices based on what was available, and placed your order. No money up front.


^^ By the time this happened, Noah had been gone for quite some time, and all of the original orders were long completed.

Unfortunately, Noah was only around to assemble some of the very first watches to roll out, and then had to leave, as he found out about his illness nearly immediately following the release. At the time of his departure, even with the watch fully "released" amidst his preparing to return to Canada for cancer treatment, there was no clear list of available parts, many were still not delivered, and basically customers were shown pics of existing watches, or pics from a photobucket album. Only after months, when all designated "Tsunami" parts were in, did I photograph all of them and place them in one complete listing on the website, but where many became confused was in the fact that most of the SKX parts on the site were also compatible with the Tsunami. This allowed almost infinite modification, but confused many..However, things managed to smooth into a groove, but unfortunately, Noah never returned....

While the production process has been long, with parts being sourced from several different companies globally, I anticipate the official release of the "T-II"- Typhoon to be much smoother, with Typhoon parts only fitting the Typhoon (not SKX or any other watch), and all of those parts listed in one spot for easy reference.

All the best, fellas.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Jake for the Tsunami history.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

My apologies. I'm not here to give my opinion on the design of dive watches or compare the design of different dive watches. I'm here to sell Avon products. Enjoy your forum.



Riddim Driven said:


> With all due respect, quit it already. Buy the watch you like and be happy! There's no competition or right or wrong in this instance. It just so happens to be the season of the 6105. YMMV ;-)
> 
> *2 likes received*
> 
> RD


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ManMachine said:


> Does Jake provide a list of custom parts for people to mix and match for the custom orders, or are they pre-set combinations?


^^^^^ Well, so now you have the long & short of it.

RD


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

So, any chance of a Custom Typhoon with a 10watches/Dagaz dial with the date at 3 o'clock? I been collecting their dials and would love to build my T2 using one I have in my parts box.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> There's no pictures of anything! Everyone wants to see "the classic", now that the Smiths is out. This whole Seiko movement thing in a homage is a bunch of baloney! For cryin' out loud!
> 
> With all due respect, quit it already. Buy the watch you like and be happy! There's no competition or right or wrong in this instance. It just so happens to be the season of the 6105. YMMV ;-)
> 
> RD


Hear, hear! How many brands make Sub homages? Or CWCs? Or B-uhrs? Or etc, etc? And as to the movement, I still say it's a shame the 9015 isn't more used. Pretty much the same as an ETA, without the BS from the Swatch group (price included in the BS department)


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> .


This dial is awesome with raised/applied indices....

Jake should put some of these production dials for the Typhoon as a tribute to his bud!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> ^^^^^ Well, so now you have the long & short of it.
> 
> RD


Thanks. Although the my question was not explicitly answered, I guess the anser is Jake provides various custom designs and customers (who pre-ordered) pick them; no additional mods.

Although over time I've learned that designs that look good on the computer don't necessarily look good in life, and vice versa, and I've learned to like the more understated and conservative black designs like the classic; sometimes I'm unsure about its skinny minute/hour hands.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Think Jake has post on the FB the 2nd Typhoon watch completion.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

ManMachine said:


> Thanks. Although the my question was not explicitly answered, I guess the anser is Jake provides various custom designs and customers (who pre-ordered) pick them; no additional mods.
> 
> Although over time I've learned that designs that look good on the computer don't necessarily look good in life, and vice versa, and I've learned to like the more understated and conservative black designs like the classic; sometimes I'm unsure about its skinny minute/hour hands.


Oh, I'm very sorry you quite haven't twigged how it works. I thought my description of the way it works was fairly clear. Jakes response referred mostly to Noah's part of the Tsunami project. You can email Jake and ask him how it works perhaps.

I'll try again: The owner of the watch creates the design! Jake provides the parts. If it goes the same way as the Tsunami, Jake will post on his web site photo's of dials, hand sets, crowns, bezel inserts etc. Then the buyer can choose among any of these parts and Jake will put your choices together to create a "custom design" that YOU created.

What you are seeing now here or on FB are preliminary photo's of watches Jake has put together just to show what complete watches will look like. Sometimes Jake will post these completed watches in his "web store" for sale. Right now all you see and hear is the preliminary discussion and glimpses of ideas. The bezel inserts have been shown. A dial or two have been shown. Of course the case has been shown etc

I do hope I am explaining this correctly as I am trying to be of assistance and clarify the process. I have no idea what will be available after the "pre-order" customers have fulfilled. If you didn't do the "pre-order", you possibly could have an opportunity at some sort of modified version later on. But this comment is mere speculation.

I have no idea how or when the "classic" design will be released. AFAIK those will all be the same or similar depending on flexibility, of customer requests and represents Jakes modern interpretation of a Seiko 6105.

When all the pre-orders are fulfilled, then, depending how the "classic" design sells, there may be an opportunity for one to buy or order an additional modified design should parts be available. That's what seemed to have happened with the Tsunami.

Please write to Jake directly for the answers to your questions should you need further clarification and / or to develop a relationship for a future purchase.

* If you read this Jake, I'm just trying to help "manmachine" understand the process. :-!*

I hope this helps. Oh & regarding the "skinny hands" on the "classic". You may very well have the opportunity to request a different hand set that you would prefer. You just have to sort it out with Jake. With the Tsunami project, there was a lot of versatility, which tends to be more available toward the end of the overall project. I will stress again, please ask Jake directly 

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> What you are seeing now here or on FB are preliminary photo's of watches Jake has put together just to show what complete watches will look like.
> RD


Thanks. Pretty much sums a lot of it up in a nutshell, Adam...except for this part quoted above..^^^ The last two watches that I've posted pix of are actual custom pieces, complete and on their way to their owners with their choice of insert & hands...just so happened that they liked the first dial and crown released and took those |>


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Thanks. Pretty much sums a lot of it up in a nutshell, Adam...except for this part quoted above..^^^ The last two watches that I've posted pix of are actual custom pieces, complete and on their way to their owners with their choice of insert & hands...just so happened that they liked the first dial and crown released and took those |>


Good deal. Thanks. I realized afterwards those watches would have to be for sale, or in this case sold 

Adam


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

The last piece of the puzzle for me is the 'classic dial'. I can't wait to see it, and hopefully it will have rised indices like the original 6105's. It'll most likely be the dial I select, as the Tuna inspired dial looks out of place on the Typhoon to me.

I'll probably go with the Tsunami bezel insert shown on the first custom Typhoon. I already have a set of oem MM300 hands to send Jake for my build, since I never really liked 6105 style hands. It seems the best thing to do once you've sent in your pre-order deposit is just forget about it and one day an email from Jake will come in saying your build is next. Maybe sometime within the next year or two I'll get it!!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> The last piece of the puzzle for me is the 'classic dial'. I can't wait to see it, and hopefully it will have rised indices like the original 6105's. It'll most likely be the dial I select, as the Tuna inspired dial looks out of place on the Typhoon to me.
> 
> I'll probably go with the Tsunami bezel insert shown on the first custom Typhoon. I already have a set of oem MM300 hands to send Jake for my build, since I never really liked 6105 style hands. It seems the best thing to do once you've sent in your pre-order deposit is just forget about it and one day an email from Jake will come in saying your build is next. Maybe sometime within the next year or two I'll get it!!


Well luckily for you, the wait is almost over!!!



Jake's Facebook Page said:


> T-II TYPHOON "CLASSIC" DIALS WITH APPLIED METAL INDICES WILL BE DELIVERED TOMORROW, IN BOTH DATE AND NO-DATE VERSIONS.​


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice watch Will keep checking for the new ones popping out here... Please, do share your photos of your newly arriving beauties with us Will be hugely appreciated...

I'm on the lookout for my next item to add to my collection and I caught the Seiko bug.... So, it'll be either SBDC003, aka Blumo, or between the Smiths PRS-68 (have a hard time to justify the price, maybe it's just a question of time to convince myself... LOL) and Dagaz Typhoon (love all the custom options There is just something soooo appealing about the Seiko 6105 homage... Love the case look... Arghhh, tough choices...


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anybody know which one of the four bezels will be used for the classic?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

educated guess would be the one that looks like the original 6105. But I've been wrong before...



sarasate said:


> Does anybody know which one of the four bezels will be used for the classic?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I missed the boat on the preorder (traveling) and also didn't understand the custom part (since no customs were shown and I didn't want to assume that all the designs from Tsunami are available). Thanks for the explanation. 

I think the customs build watches will be interesting to see, just like the mods in the Seiko forum.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I am getting one. I missed out on the Caribbean Tsunami last x-mas. If it wasn't for my shipping address in Paypal it would be on my arm today..... Could kick myself for that..


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Please! We must see a photo of the "classic" dial the minute the courier arrives!!!!! I hope you went to that camera shop I told you about, and got yourself a good one w/ macro kit! 

Thanks

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Please! We must see a photo of the "classic" dial the minute the courier arrives!!!!! I hope you went to that camera shop I told you about, and got yourself a good one w/ macro kit!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RD


Sure, they hooked me up with a shiny Canon IXUS with touch screen and very user friendly macro. Let's see if it improves my photo skills any. I'd been using the same ol'camera since 2008 or so up 'til now.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> Sure, they hooked me up with a shiny Canon IXUS with touch screen and very user friendly macro. Let's see if it improves my photo skills any. I'd been using the same ol'camera since 2008 or so up 'til now.


:-! Overdue & well deserved! I knew they would take care of you ;-) Can't go wrong with Canon. I'm sure we will see a huge advancement in your photo skills :-d

Congrats!

RD


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Is it morning in HK yet?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I suppose I should also post this from the comments section of the above post. All classic variants have been picked up. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Is it morning in HK yet?


As I type this, it 's 10 past 6 in the morning. Let's hope Jake's little girl is yelling Daddy Daddy, Wake up! I don't know you say this in Chinese :-d

RD


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> As I type this, it 's 10 past 6 in the morning. Let's hope Jake's little girl is yelling Daddy Daddy, Wake up! I don't know you say this in Chinese :-d
> 
> RD


Not cool.... I saw new posts and said to myself "there must be photos!!!!" and then there weren't!! Luckily I'll be up for another 12 hours so I should be able to see them as soon as they show up


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Wonder if this means he will be starting on the "classic" preorders or is Jake still waiting on other parts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> As I type this, it 's 10 past 6 in the morning. Let's hope Jake's little girl is yelling Daddy Daddy, Wake up! I don't know you say this in Chinese :-d
> 
> RD


 的人頭問道
forum 就醫
Whining and 那聞風 立刻 里特了girls


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

billwilson said:


> 的人頭問道
> forum 就醫
> Whining and 那聞風 立刻 里特了girls


Ha Ha -- Very cool! :-!

RD


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thuggee said:


> Wonder if this means he will be starting on the "classic" preorders or is Jake still waiting on other parts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

It seems the man is taking his sweet time "getting into the office" today :-d

RD


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I c all are bashing the man today... Does anyone have his ph# to wake him up?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I c all are bashing the man today... Does anyone have his ph# to wake him up?


I'm awake, however, I do have a family to take care of, a store to run, and a work schedule that does indeed include taking pictures of dials today. :-!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

You're the MAN Jake...!!

We are just all shivering with anticipation.



Jake B said:


> I'm awake, however, I do have a family to take care of, a store to run, and a work schedule that does indeed include taking pictures of dials today. :-!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> I c all are bashing the man today... Does anyone have his ph# to wake him up?


No bashing. Have you seen how he gets about emails. What if everyone had his ph # :-d OMG

He's been up for hours. Already started todays WRUW. But it wasn't the "classic" dial resting on his wrist 

I think you have his #. You call :-!

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> You're the MAN Jake...!!
> 
> We are just all shivering with anticipation.


Hahaha...Hey, it's just ironic, since I was actually up all night at home with insomnia and slept a grand total of 2 hours ;-)


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Jake B said:


> I'm awake, however, I do have a family to take care of, a store to run, and a work schedule that does indeed include taking pictures of dials today. :-!


OOPs, missed all that. Really, you do all those things :-d OK, guess I'll catch in the A.M. Crash time on this side. Have a good day. Hope you figured out your new IXUS, which is the "Elph" over here.

TTFN

RD


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> OOPs, missed all that. Really, you do all those things :-d OK, guess I'll catch in the A.M. Crash time on this side. Have a good day. Hope you figured out your new IXUS, which is the "Elph" over here.
> 
> TTFN
> 
> RD


Elph? Really?  Sleep tight, Adam.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

C1 no date. Looking good! Looking real good!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi RD, don't use the translation software, it not accurate.
dont quite match the actual meaning, don't mind me saying.

jake, nice dial man. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Indeed, a very Nice dial.
really looking forward for the rest of the classic watch. Availabel through pre-order I suppose?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fresh from FB. Looks fantastic. Can't wait to see an assembled classic.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

FANTASTIC - can't wait!


----------



## AcsFoolMike (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's the world's first Typhoon Custom ever built! Arrived in the mail yesterday...really an incredible watch.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. I'll take mine with Tuna hands, please.



AcsFoolMike said:


> Here's the world's first Typhoon Custom ever built! Arrived in the mail yesterday...really an incredible watch.


----------



## bencayetano (Jul 9, 2011)

Just have to say this turned out to be a great looking watch and a true "interpretation"

Definitely inspired but all the slight changes allows this piece to stand on its own. The no date C1 is sick!!!

Great job!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Increasingly, I am leaning toward configuring my Typhoon Custom similar to this. Love it - congratulations! It retains the 6105 look but updates it and makes it something different. I already have an original 6105; something like this would be a lot of fun!


AcsFoolMike said:


> Here's the world's first Typhoon Custom ever built! Arrived in the mail yesterday...really an incredible watch.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The classic dial is nice. Need to see how it is with the hands. the 12 o'clock mark is a bit different, with a sharper angle; I kinda like the original better.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I've asked this before but... are all these watches pre-ordered? And what is the non-custom version? The one with the classic dial?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

btw: does anyone know if you can get Tuna hands aftermarket? Would be great on that SAT dial.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> btw: does anyone know if you can get Tuna hands aftermarket? Would be great on that SAT dial.


I would message Harold (yobokies) if I were you David. He uses some Tuna-esque hands on his Albacore, and I think that they would look pretty darn good.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! I purchased a sapphire crystal from Harold in the past. Trying to visualize a Typhoon with a SAT dial, Tuna hands, and a classic bezel...



mike120 said:


> I would message Harold (yobokies) if I were you David. He uses some Tuna-esque hands on his Albacore, and I think that they would look pretty darn good.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you guys seen this one yet on Jake's FB?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

What what! Just came up on FB:


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Really really like that setup. To whom does it belong?


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Those look sweet I really missed the boat on these I love my tsunami classic.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Big Ted said:


> Those look sweet I really missed the boat on these I love my tsunami classic.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Why do you say that ?

According to Jake, once the preorders are done, and I understand there aren't that many to fill, there will be hundreds more available on the site. At a nice price too !!!

Regards,


----------



## PolarBear28 (Sep 27, 2012)

I expected these to come out awesome, but that looks flat out amazing! I wasn't a big fan of that bezel insert (liked it, just not my cup o tea), but seeing it on that set up it looks hot! So psyched we're getting close... Been fun to watch this piece develope and see Jakes vision become reality! Now for the fun part, trying to pick what to put on my custom!!! Congrats Jake - another home run!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Slant said:


> What what! Just came up on FB:


Very beautiful ,
Is it a custom one or classic?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow. No, I mean wow. I have always been a fan of the 7040 over the 6105. Specifically, I never really got the aesthetic appeal of the 6105 dial and was looking to get a Typhoon with a SAT dial but this may change my mind. Is this the perfect homage or what? Take the original and make it better but offer a real connection to the past (Seiko 6r15). Now the only question is date or no date? Also that 12-hour/count-down bezel is really growing on me.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like a classic but with the 12-hour/count-down bezel instead of the "classic" bezel. I like!



glg said:


> Very beautiful ,
> Is it a custom one or classic?


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Why can't I double or triple like this? Really?

one last note: Jake, it is time for you to shut up and take my money. That is all.



Slant said:


> What what! Just came up on FB:


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Slant said:


> What what! Just came up on FB:


Very nice indeed Different bezel insert and a texture on the crown and I am a buyer This is probably the only watch where the date window at 4 o'clock DOESN'T irritate me endlessly. It fits into the dial and is centered over the "4" perfectly, unlike the CW watches.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a couple of watches with the date at 4/4:30 and they don't bother me because the date wheel on both is white on black and blends into the respective dials. Other than that, I agree with you - I don't usually like the date anywhere but at 3. Boring old me! Anyway, I was quite "apprehensive" about the necessity of placing the date at 4 on the Typhoon, but the reality is stunning! My pre-order is for a custom, which when I ordered I intended to option out as a classic - and I may yet do that, but the dial options that have already been posted have me seriously considering the Tuna-esque dial and the thicker font countdown bezel with 6105-style crown and either MM300 hands or 6105 hands... I have an original 6105, so going custom makes sense to me.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

BTW, a great interview with Jake Bourdeau over at the wornandwound.com about his company and work Worthy read!!!

Interview with Jake B of Dagaz Watches | watch reviews on worn&wound


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

richnyc said:


> BTW, a great interview with Jake Bourdeau over at the wornandwound.com about his company and work Worthy read!!!
> 
> Interview with Jake B of Dagaz Watches | watch reviews on worn&wound


Jake's the man, Keeping the torch Noah started and as a "family" business. 10watches/Dagaz did and does some of the coolest watch art. I love wearing it.


----------



## Brucegbombara (Feb 27, 2013)

So how many of you guys got your typhoon2? Only 1 so far? I'm waaaaay down the list.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

At least you're on the list. This has been a spectator sport for me.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> At least you're on the list. This has been a spectator sport for me.


Apparently, there will be plenty left once the custom ones are done. Look at the Cav, plenty on the webstore :-!


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I am on the list but like 200 down. So I am guessing I won't see it for a while... I'll wait...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ematthews said:


> I am on the list but like 200 down. So I am guessing I won't see it for a while... I'll wait...


wonder where I am on the list, considering from memory Jake had the preorders only open a few days he must have pre-sold a lot of watches, I assume Jake told you your number 200?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

How do you know where on the list you are? I am very happy to wait, so this isn't all that important to me, but I am curious...


ematthews said:


> I am on the list but like 200 down. So I am guessing I won't see it for a while... I'll wait...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I too would like to know how the list stands.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> I too would like to know how the list stands.


Hi Fateh, As usual, you can give me a shout anytime, bud. Either email or FB. There are very few Pre-orders and the records are kept in immaculate order amigo. They weren't made by necessecity, but by request, and only for a matter of less than 48 hours, so there aren't many. ;-) BTW..I have a bi-color strap here with your name on it, eh.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> I too would like to know how the list stands.


There are less than 100 from the original weekend...the rest of the reserved watches are reserved without deposit over the past few months, and are just on a list.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Jake.....appreciate the quick response. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

Received my Typhoon in the mail today so my Tsunami gets a break from my wrist...


gman54


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

gman54 said:


> Received my Typhoon in the mail today so my Tsunami gets a break from my wrist...
> 
> gman54


Lucky you.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Pics!!!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice! Side-by-side with the Tsunami??



gman54 said:


> Received my Typhoon in the mail today so my Tsunami gets a break from my wrist...
> 
> gman54


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Nice! Side-by-side with the Tsunami??


Thamk you. They are abgreat pair of warches! The orange Tsunami looks great amd wears well on the bracelet and in my opinion, the Typhoon looks great on the Dagaz rubber strap. And it's amazingly comfortable!

gman54


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

gman54 said:


> Thamk you. They are abgreat pair of warches! The orange Tsunami looks great amd wears well on the bracelet and in my opinion, the Typhoon looks great on the Dagaz rubber strap. And it's amazingly comfortable!
> 
> gman54


Hi GMan, I think he was asking for a side by side pic 
I'd love to see that as well.
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

transit98 said:


> So, any chance of a Custom Typhoon with a 10watches/Dagaz dial with the date at 3 o'clock? I been collecting their dials and would love to build my T2 using one I have in my parts box.


So did I miss any info on this or will we just have to wait and see?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake posted about this a few months back - because of the location of the crown and the shape of the case, the 6R15 can't be configured with the date at 3 o'clock on the Typhoon.


transit98 said:


> So did I miss any info on this or will we just have to wait and see?


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Darwin said:


> Jake posted about this a few months back - because of the location of the crown and the shape of the case, the 6R15 can't be configured with the date at 3 o'clock on the Typhoon.


Thanks, I do have a dateless dial which I guess might do the trick.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

onrypt said:


> Hi GMan, I think he was asking for a side by side pic
> I'd love to see that as well.
> Cheers,
> Chris


HYG... Tsunami and Typhoon side by side. Cheers, gman54

Sorry, the pictures aren't great but my camera is packed and I only had my iPhone.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

For those of you who don't have Facebook:

DUE TO SOME IRRECONCILABLE ISSUES WITH OUR ORGINAL CASE MANUFACTURER, IT APPEARS AS THOUGH THERE MAY NOW BE TWO VERSIONS OF THE TYPHOON RELEASED, PRODUCED BY TWO DIFFERENT MANUFACTURERS.
- 1 VERSION ACCEPTING STRAP, USING A SEIKOINSTRUMENTS NH (7S) MOVEMENT, AND SELLING AT A FAR LOWER PRICEPOINT
- THE ORIGINALLY INTENTED VERSION, WITH SEL-H LINK BRACELET,SEIKO INSTRUMENTS NE (6R15) MOVEMENT, AND AT THE ORIGINAL PRICEPOINT. THIS SEEMS TO BE THE ONLY ALTERNATIVE TO SOLVE OUR BRACELET PROBLEM, AND ALSO TO OFFER A SUPERIOR PRODUCT, ALL WITHIN A REASONABLE AND QUICK TIMEFRAME.​


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Production delays and changes. Such is life.

I am going I am preordered for 3 of the new Typhoons, but i guess I will wait. I am in for one classic, and two custom, but it will be interesting what custom choices we'll have with the Tyhpoon. I guess it has been a big push for Jake to put together all the potential custom choices on this watch considering that these will not filt on the 6309 or any other potential seiko platform.

I have also decided to take the plung on the timefactors version. I also have an original 6105-8110 and a 6105-8009. So, it will be really cool when I am able to take a pic of all three versions side by side.... but I am thinking that'll be a while yet....

Looking forward to it all... such is the dreams of a WIS...!



mike120 said:


> For those of you who don't have Facebook:
> 
> DUE TO SOME IRRECONCILABLE ISSUES WITH OUR ORGINAL CASE MANUFACTURER, IT APPEARS AS THOUGH THERE MAY NOW BE TWO VERSIONS OF THE TYPHOON RELEASED, PRODUCED BY TWO DIFFERENT MANUFACTURERS.
> - 1 VERSION ACCEPTING STRAP, USING A SEIKOINSTRUMENTS NH (7S) MOVEMENT, AND SELLING AT A FAR LOWER PRICEPOINT
> - THE ORIGINALLY INTENTED VERSION, WITH SEL-H LINK BRACELET,SEIKO INSTRUMENTS NE (6R15) MOVEMENT, AND AT THE ORIGINAL PRICEPOINT. THIS SEEMS TO BE THE ONLY ALTERNATIVE TO SOLVE OUR BRACELET PROBLEM, AND ALSO TO OFFER A SUPERIOR PRODUCT, ALL WITHIN A REASONABLE AND QUICK TIMEFRAME.​


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I have also decided to take the plung on the timefactors version. I also have an original 6105-8110 and a 6105-8009. So, it will be really cool when I am able to take a pic of all three versions side by side....


Looking forward to the side by side by side pics!


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

mike120 said:


> - 1 VERSION ACCEPTING STRAP, USING A SEIKOINSTRUMENTS NH (7S) MOVEMENT, AND SELLING AT A FAR LOWER PRICEPOINT
> ​


I want to see that one!!!

...sucks to be poor... :-(


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Good to have choices. The movement is not critical to me - the case and custom dial designs are what interest me. I'd be happy with the 7S movement and potentially save $200-300.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

hmmm...he says the nh (7s) movement. does this mean the 7s26? 'cause that would mean the nh25 which has been discontinued i believe. if it is the nh35 then it will handwind and hack too. let's hope it's the latter. anyone have an idea of what the lower price will be?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> hmmm...he says the nh (7s) movement. does this mean the 7s26? 'cause that would mean the nh25 which has been discontinued i believe. if it is the nh35 then it will handwind and hack too. let's hope it's the latter. anyone have an idea of what the lower price will be?


Might be an NH15 with a spacer ring put in.... The 6R15 is a 12" movement and the NH15 is a 10 1/2", but that is all 100% me guessing. The movement does matter, rather a lot to me, so I will be sticking with the deluxe model!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Answering a question about the two cases on facebook: "Only the dials and hands will be the same(and interchangeable movements) All other case parts and bracelet will be different."

Interesting. I don't want to speculate until we get more info. If I'm stuck with the second (cheaper) case I'll be OK with it as long as it's not substantially different or bigger or anything like that.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Movement should be the 6R15/NE15. Same as in the Tsumami. Great movement that Seiko uses in the Sumo and the SARB line. And it hacks and hand winds. 
Edit: Sorry, did not see the previous posts re: the 7S Typhoons.
I for one do not a Typhoon unless it's got the 6R15/NE15. 

Professional Expert


----------



## outarange (Jan 13, 2013)

Does anyone know what can be replaced with original Seiko parts; only the hands but not the dial, chapter ring nor bezel?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

A 7S26 Typhoon will be a good option to cater to different consumer.
One which can save $200-$300 and still own a Typhoon. Also provide rooms for movement upgrade at later stage when the urge/need arises.


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

what a good news! waiting for the poor man version ^_^


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

kore said:


> what a good news! waiting for the poor man version ^_^


I still don't get it... where will these non-customs be available? Pre-order or webstore? And when?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I think that the case and caseback will be different because they will be produced by two different manufacturers. Externally, I expect them to look the same. I'm wondering what this will do for dial choices?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

kore said:


> what a good news! waiting for the poor man version ^_^


I'll rather call it "entry level" Typhoon version and a perfect homage to the movement.
In fact, the 7S26 is a closer homage to the original 6105A movt, no winding and hacking.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

It's really great that there will be another choice offered for the Typhoon, as announced by Jake.

With the lower price, more people will have a chance to own one.

Looks like the NE15 model will still be available on rubber too !

Have suggested to Jake to come out with the full specs sheet for the NH version as well, as I believe there is still some confusion out there regarding this model, compared to the NE Deluxe one.

Let's hope we get to see the NH version soon !


Regards,


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> It's really great that there will be another choice offered for the Typhoon, as announced by Jake.
> 
> With the lower price, more people will have a chance to own one.
> 
> ...


Not too much to see or say...You've already seen and heard it all. It's simply that the cases were already made and could not be adapted to fit the end links for the bracelets. Simply put, I was screwed by my manufacturer...live and learn. But, that's not anyone's fault but my own, and I wasn't about to go back on my word....So, Im going to get extra movements from SII, put NH movements in the existing cases and sell them on straps at a much lower price, more along the lines of a customised SKX.. and start over to redesign for another case made by another manufacturer, with SEL/ bracelet and NE15 movement as originally promised/intended for the Typhoon. That's it, that's all. I had issues with my manufacturer, and I'm sucking it up and dealing with it myself. It's not the cheap or easy way to go, but so be it. A watch is just a watch....but a man's word is his word.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake B said:


> 'A watch is just a watch....but a man's word is his word.


Well said ! I like a man with principles. 
10 x Cheers for Dagaz !


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Darwin said:


> I think that the case and caseback will be different because they will be produced by two different manufacturers. Externally, I expect them to look the same. _*I'm wondering what this will do for dial choices?*_


Identical.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Not too much to see or say...You've already seen and heard it all. It's simply that the cases were already made and could not be adapted to fit the end links for the bracelets. Simply put, I was screwed by my manufacturer...live and learn. But, that's not anyone's fault but my own, and I wasn't about to go back on my word....So, Im going to get extra movements from SII, put NH movements in the existing cases and sell them on straps at a much lower price, more along the lines of a customised SKX.. and start over to redesign for another case made by another manufacturer, with SEL/ bracelet and NE15 movement as originally promised/intended for the Typhoon. That's it, that's all. I had issues with my manufacturer, and I'm sucking it up and dealing with it myself. It's not the cheap or easy way to go, but so be it. A watch is just a watch....but a man's word is his word.


Jake,
Thanks for the hard work and being a Stand Up Guy. Hopefully you have had a chance to rest and see the family. I am in for the 7S and NE15. Just let us know when the 7S is available. My pay-pal is ready to go. Thanks again.
Chris


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the reply about the dials, Jake!


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

Jake B said:


> much lower price, more along the lines of a customised SKX..


Oh, this sounds good! And I'm feeling a bit guilty about saying it, as this will be possible due to unexpected and unwanted problems... :-(


----------



## Metcalf (Aug 17, 2008)

snert said:


> Jake,
> Thanks for the hard work and being a Stand Up Guy. Hopefully you have had a chance to rest and see the family. I am in for the 7S and NE15. *Just let us know when the 7S is available. My pay-pal is ready to go. Thanks again.*
> Chris


Jake, me too. Thanks for offering a lower cost option and sorry about the circumstances under which it arose.
Best regards - Ted.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I believed the entry level Typhoon will too be a limited run, once the case are consume it will be gone.

Getting ready......


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

No, like the Dagaz Zero version of the Tsunami, I am sure the case backs will be different.



Darwin said:


> I think that the case and caseback will be different because they will be produced by two different manufacturers. Externally, I expect them to look the same. I'm wondering what this will do for dial choices?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

i'd love to be optomistic, but I am not quite sure the wait is over... i'd love to believe so, but I am not quite sure anymore.

perhaps the Classic Typhoon version may be ready soon, but I'm not at all sure of this anymore (and I have been purchasing Jake's products for a long time).



xzqt said:


> I believed the entry level Typhoon will too be a limited run, once the case are consume it will be gone.
> 
> Getting ready......


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Turning a potential negative into a positive is great news for everyone. I like what I've seen so far of the dials.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm still in for a classic NE (6R15). I hope for Jake that everything turns out well.
truelly a man of his word. Keep up the good work.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

To get this straight , correct me if I'm wrong,
The two choices will be available at the same time together ?
Or
The first bunch will be the 7s with a strap and later on the 6r version will be available?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Who knows? Jake isn't releasing much information right at the moment. He's pretty tight lipped. I hope he's not just focusing on his customer focused store in HK, and excluding his customers that have had a pre-order out there for 9 months.

I think he's having some difficulty with his supply chain... I'd love for all to have the low and high level Typhoons both available at the same time. But I think he's trying to provide some options for some of his customers (like me) who have pre-ordered two custom Typhoons. But all is guess and hopefulness.... 9 months down the road.

We will see.... my hope is that we will have at least some choices with his custom. If I were to guess, I don't think we will have nearly the amount of options that we had with the Tsunami.



glg said:


> To get this straight , correct me if I'm wrong,
> The two choices will be available at the same time together ?
> Or
> The first bunch will be the 7s with a strap and later on the 6r version will be available?


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

glg said:


> To get this straight , correct me if I'm wrong,
> The two choices will be available at the same time together ?
> Or
> The first bunch will be the 7s with a strap and later on the 6r version will be available?


Off topic but I have to know... what's that painting on your avatar? For a moment there I thought it was Veronese's "The Wedding at Cana" but it obviously isn't...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The 7s version will be available first, since the cases are already done; however as I understand, this contractor did not build the case up to the spec, so that the bracelet will not fit. Jake's decision is to use these cases for 7s, and another vendor will make the correct case. Those who preordered but do not want to wait any longer can take this route, or wait for the case to be built to spec as intended, so that a bracelet will fit. I think this is a very good decision from him, benefiting his customers the most.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> The 7s version will be available first, since the cases are already done; however as I understand, this contractor did not build the case up to the spec, so that the bracelet will not fit. Jake's decision is to use these cases for 7s, and another vendor will make the correct case. Those who preordered but do not want to wait any longer can take this route, or wait for the case to be built to spec as intended, so that a bracelet will fit. I think this is a very good decision from him, benefiting his customers the most.


Damn now ill feel obliged to get 1 of each

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> The 7s version will be available first, since the cases are already done; however as I understand, this contractor did not build the case up to the spec, so that the bracelet will not fit. Jake's decision is to use these cases for 7s, and another vendor will make the correct case. *Those who preordered but do not want to wait any longer can take this route, or wait for the case to be built to spec as intended, so that a bracelet will fit. *I think this is a very good decision from him, benefiting his customers the most.


That choice for those of us who pre-ordered the custom won't be easy to make until we see what other custom dials will be available. I hope that these get delivered before all the 7s cases are snapped up!


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to buy one of each too :-!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

At the price of a mod SKX007, me too !

Believed it will be a HIT !


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Off topic but I have to know... what's that painting on your avatar? For a moment there I thought it was Veronese's "The Wedding at Cana" but it obviously isn't...


It is a very famous wall painting by raffaello, the school of Athens , Scuola di atene, in this painting you can recognize almost all the Greek philosophers .


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> The 7s version will be available first, since the cases are already done; however as I understand, this contractor did not build the case up to the spec, so that the bracelet will not fit. Jake's decision is to use these cases for 7s, and another vendor will make the correct case. Those who preordered but do not want to wait any longer can take this route, or wait for the case to be built to spec as intended, so that a bracelet will fit. I think this is a very good decision from him, benefiting his customers the most.


I see, well at this point is a good choice, moreover he could give this choice from the start, an expensive typhoon and a cheaper typhoon,
Do anyone knows how we can record our choice, I mean , we should communicate with jake? Is there a list to put our names ?personally I don't mind waiting a little more for the 6r version.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

glg said:


> I see, well at this point is a good choice, moreover he could give this choice from the start, an expensive typhoon and a cheaper typhoon,
> Do anyone knows how we can record our choice, I mean , we should communicate with jake? Is there a list to put our names ?personally I don't mind waiting a little more for the 6r version.


People on the very small pre-order list that was run for only one weekend will be contacted *in order. :-! I promise.*


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Jake B said:


> People on the very small pre-order list that was run for only one weekend will be contacted *in order. :-! I promise.*


Thanks Jake.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

So it sounds like those of us who have already made a deposit may not actually have to pony up much (or any) cash to take delivery if we opt for the 7s model. If true it is great for me since I likely would not have worn it on a bracelet anyway and I'm really not too bothered by the movement, especially since the 7s is a perfectly viable movement and on the outside its going to look identical.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Jake, will the two different models use different crystals? Domed sapphire in both?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Think it was mentioned on Dagaz FB that the entry level Typhoon will have single dome sapphire while the 6R Typhoon will have double dome.
Guess its because of the different height on both movt.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

glg said:


> It is a very famous wall painting by raffaello, the school of Athens , Scuola di atene, in this painting you can recognize almost all the Greek philosophers .


Dho!! Of course it is... o| Thanks!!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe it would be nice if we had a straight comparison with the specs of those two typhoons, personally I do not have Facebook so I'd love to see the specs of both here or at the web site ,
But I'll wait the contact with jake as he promised and I know he is a man of his word .


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm speaking out of turn here, but I suspect that the specs haven't been fully released because they aren't yet know. Suspect Jake is working with new case manufacturer and waiting on case samples, etc. before finalizing specs.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

tmeyers said:


> So it sounds like those of us who have already made a deposit may not actually have to pony up much (or any) cash to take delivery if we opt for the 7s model. If true it is great for me since I likely would not have worn it on a bracelet anyway and I'm really not too bothered by the movement, especially since the 7s is a perfectly viable movement and on the outside its going to look identical.


Me too
I am a strap guy
More interested in custom dual hands and bezel
Not looking for a 6309 replica but a Bill Wilson / Jake B special


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

billwilson said:


> Me too
> I am a strap guy
> More interested in custom dual hands and bezel
> Not looking for a 6309 replica but a Bill Wilson / Jake B special


Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if these would allow an aftermarket 6105 dial?


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if these would allow an aftermarket 6105 dial?


That would be great info as hands and bezel

What say you Jako ?


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, so possibly another 9 months of waiting for the new cases. My enthusiasm is fading quickly.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 1 pre-order and 1 reserved watch. I thought I would keep both for the deluxe version, but now I am unsure. I will keep the pre-order for the NE15 watch with bracelet. What to do with the reserved watch? The movement does not particularly matter to me. I have a tsunami silver Classic and Dagaz Zero II Stealth. It doesn't bother me that one is hand wind/hacking and the other is not. I prefer straps/natos to bracelets, so this is not an issue. My question is does the single doom vs the double doom crystal make a difference? I appreciate your opinions. Thanks.
Chris


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

My T2 is still my favorite watch to wear... and I have a lot of great watches (XW, MKII, Rolex,...). In my opinion, the T2 on rubber is the most comfortable watch I've worn... and it looks awesome! Well worth the wait. I could care less about a metal bracelet. Having said that, I prefer the look and feel of my orange Tsunami on the bracelet over a rubber strap.

gman54


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

gman54 said:


> My T2 is still my favorite watch to wear... and I have a lot of great watches (XW, MKII, Rolex,...). In my opinion, the T2 on rubber is the most comfortable watch I've worn... and it looks awesome! Well worth the wait. I could care less about a metal bracelet. Having said that, I prefer the look and feel of my orange Tsunami on the bracelet over a rubber strap.
> 
> gman54


gman54,

Thanks for the reply. I like my tsunami on the bracelet as well natos and zulus. I don't think the T2 H-link bracelet would have the same feel as the tsunami bracelet? That is why I am on the fence about what to do with the other T2 reserve spot I have. I don't care about the hacking/hand winding that much, so what am I really going to get for the $$$? Is the NE15/6R15 that much better than the 7S movement?


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

snert said:


> gman54,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I like my tsunami on the bracelet as well natos and zulus. I don't think the T2 H-link bracelet would have the same feel as the tsunami bracelet? That is why I am on the fence about what to do with the other T2 reserve spot I have. I don't care about the hacking/hand winding that much, so what am I really going to get for the $$$? Is the NE15/6R15 that much better than the 7S movement?


I own several Seiko diver 7S movement watches and think they are good bullet proof watches. However, I prefer the NE/6R movement over the 7S. The power reserve is simply amazing and the accuracy is spot on.

gman54


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Wow, so possibly another 9 months of waiting for the new cases. My enthusiasm is fading quickly.


I at first thought the same thing, but then I realized that waiting for this for another few months will keep me from buying more watches in the meantime, and since I have another ~60 years of life to look forward to with the Typhoon, it will all be worth it in the end.

Plus, I doubt it will be 9 months!! (I hope.....)


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Another question, regarding the two Typhoon models ..... 

If we are on the pre-order or reserved list, and wanted the NE15 Typhoon on strap only ( $570, I believe), like the few assembled and already sent out, can we get them now ? I mean, without having to wait for the new bracelet friendly cases to arrive ? Assuming that we want them with the dials already available, that is .... 

Also, the crowns should be arriving today, as per Jake on Facebook.


Regards,


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I am pretty sure that if you want it now with the 6r movement, Jake would be glad to deliver it. Just contact him directly.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the 7S as it is a great basis movement, and it has plenty of parts.
The 6R is a higher scale movement with handwind and hacking function. Most important will be the 50hrs power reserve.
Both are great.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Another question, regarding the two Typhoon models .....
> 
> If we are on the pre-order or reserved list, and wanted the NE15 Typhoon on strap only ( $570, I believe), like the few assembled and already sent out, can we get them now ? I mean, without having to wait for the new bracelet friendly cases to arrive ? Assuming that we want them with the dials already available, that is ....
> 
> ...


I emailed Jake asking about that, and he said that the three originals were all that there would be in that configuration, and he would be contacting those members to sort it out. Everything else will be either the "Deluxe" with the 6R15 and bracelet, or the other one with the 7s movement.

I really wanted to do the same thing, but I am totally content with waiting if that is the only way that I can get my Classic with a 6R15.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

mike120 said:


> I at first thought the same thing, but then I realized that waiting for this for another few months will keep me from buying more watches in the meantime, and since I have another ~60 years of life to look forward to with the Typhoon, it will all be worth it in the end.
> 
> Plus, I doubt it will be 9 months!! (I hope.....)


Don't tell me we are talking months!!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> Don't tell me we are talking months!!!


? Anyone who knows of a tentative time frame?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

There is an update on the FB :

Typhoons 7S(NH) based, will be referred to as "T-2 Typhoon" as engraved on the caseback will be assembled tomorrow and the first of the pre-order customers will be contacted. 
The 6R(NE) version which will be referred to as the "T-II" Typhoon.

So, in summary :
*T2 Typhoon = 7S(NH)
T-II Typhoon = 6R(NE)*


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just got my email from Jake. I decided to wait for the T-II. Jake said all the crowns, inserts and dials are in - Hope he posts all the photos soon.

the selection of crowns, bezel inserts, and 6 different dials are now in. The first of the Typhoons 7S(NH) based, which we'll refer to as "T-2 Typhoon" as engraved on the caseback will be assembled tomorrow and the first of the pre-order customers will be contacted. The 6R(NE) version which will be referred to as the "T-II" Typhoon as engraved on the caseback will begin assembly when the case/bracelet are complete. Cheers!


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Am i correct?:
T2
No bracelet (strap guy anyway)
Full range of dials, bezels, and hands

I don't care 'bout mvmt or case back

Think case is identical 

Looking forward to pics of options

BW


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

billwilson said:


> Am i correct?:
> T2
> No bracelet (strap guy anyway)
> Full range of dials, bezels, and hands
> ...


Yeap, that's it. T2 is the one that doesn't allow for the SEL bracelet and the cheapest one.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Yeap, that's it. T2 is the one that doesn't allow for the SEL bracelet and the cheapest one.


Thought so

Looking forward to pics of options.....

Sent from Here


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

From the Facebook page:

Confirmed! New supplier for T-II case and bracelet!!!!!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Man, at $350 the T2 is really hard to pass up. From FB:


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Another pic:


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

gshock626 said:


> Man, at $350 the T2 is really hard to pass up. From FB:
> 
> View attachment 1206270


Frankly, that bulbous integrated crown guard is off the mark IMHO. I noticed it right away in an earlier teaser pic, and commented, then Jake jumped all over me.

Hey, just an observation. It's why to me the PRS 68 nailed it.

Maybe the new case maker can get it more in perspective.

RD


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> Frankly, that bulbous integrated crown guard is off the mark IMHO. I noticed it right away in an earlier teaser pic, and commented, then Jake jumped all over me.
> 
> Hey, just an observation. It's why to me the PRS 68 nailed it.
> 
> ...


Well, my main "gripes" with the Classic versus the 6105 (and in some details with the Smiths) are the bezel width (larger)-it´s more noticeable with the classic bezel; and the classic dial indices - they just seem a bit small and not as "square" as the 6105.
The case itself seems perfect to me, and the drilled lugs a plus over the original (and the Smiths).


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> Man, at $350 the T2 is really hard to pass up. From FB:
> 
> View attachment 1206270


Dont you think the bezel insert is to wide? :/


----------



## brew108 (Jan 13, 2013)

To me, looking at a 6105 asymmetrical, the "bulbous integrated crown guard" looks on the mark. The angle of the photo could also amplify the crown guard in relation to the entire case.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Dont you think the bezel insert is to wide? :/


I´m just comparing it with the original 6105 and with the classic bezel insert. I was just waiting to see a "full on" classic to put it in perspective as I was fearing it as soon as I saw the bezel inserts available. Just my opinion mind you, in no way I´m ditching the typhoon design. I´m in for a custom and, to me, it seems more proportionate with the "big numbers" bezel. Still waiting to see one with the GMT though (my fav on the Tsunami)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

I personally don't view the Typhoon as a 6105 homage anymore. The Smiths completely scratched that itch for me. I find the Typhoon much more attractive when I treat it simply as another offering from Dagaz.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> Jake, will the two different models use different crystals? Domed sapphire in both?


I guess the crystals for the two Typhoons are different. Is it correct one is a single domed, and the other a double domed?

Can anybody elaborate the differnce?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

T2 single dome. TII double.

Bezel seems a bit wide. This needs a big font like Tsunami.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Just choose the 7s version over the 6r, the difference in crystals is not critical issue,
Please allow me to refer as 7s and 6r, the t2 and tii confuse me.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

glg said:


> Just choose the 7s version over the 6r, the difference in crystals is not critical issue,
> Please allow me to refer as 7s and 6r, the t2 and tii confuse me.


Easy to remember if you think that writing in Roman numerals is a fancy way to go about numbers... so T-II ---> fancy ---> more expensive version :-d


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Easy to remember if you think that writing in Roman numerals is a fancy way to go about numbers... so T-II ---> fancy ---> more expensive version :-d


You've got a point.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> T2 single dome. TII double.
> 
> Bezel seems a bit wide. This needs a big font like Tsunami.


That's why there's 4 different inserts....I'm a watch modder ;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Easy to remember if you think that writing in Roman numerals is a fancy way to go about numbers... so T-II ---> fancy ---> more expensive version :-d


..or, that I had to make an extra 500 pieces and the first 500 already had a "2" on the caseback ROFL!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Frankly, that bulbous integrated crown guard is off the mark IMHO. I noticed it right away in an earlier teaser pic, and commented, then Jake jumped all over me.
> 
> Hey, just an observation. It's why to me the PRS 68 nailed it.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by this, since the dimensions of our case, including the guard are smaller, and the guard is much slimmer on the T....must be the pic perspective.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

For 350 bones that T2 is pretty cool looking


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

Jake B said:


> ..or, that I had to make an extra 500 pieces and the first 500 already had a "2" on the caseback ROFL!!!


You could have gone the way Apple and HTC and all those guys go along that stuff: "T2S" or "T2+" or "T2GT"! Ok, the GT would have taken a lot of space :-d


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

To my eyes typhoon is like tsunami , not a homage but more likely an upgrade.
Personally I don't like many customizations , I asked jake to be as classic as it can be , like the tsunami I own, the basic version.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Glg, I am with you on that one. When I wear my Classic Tsunami, I am not thinking 6309-704X. I am thinking Tsunami. I view the Typhoon the same way. I see it as Jake designed "his idea" of what the 6105 would be like if Seiko were to release the 6105 today.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

lsettle said:


> Glg, I am with you on that one. When I wear my Classic Tsunami, I am not thinking 6309-704X. I am thinking Tsunami. I view the Typhoon the same way. I see it as Jake designed "his idea" of what the 6105 would be like if Seiko were to release the 6105 today.


I have owned 6309's and I currently own 2 tsunami's. I have never thought of the Tsunami as a 6309 homage. To me, it is a great watch with a similar case shape. The Typhoon is a watch that has a case similar to the 6105. That is it. I am more interested in the other dial possibilities, not the classic. That is my 2 cents. I kept my pre-order/deposit for the T-II. I have a reservation/no deposit as well. I'm anxiously waiting for the email from Jake. I would like to pick up a custom T-2 with my reservation.


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

snert said:


> I have owned 6309's and I currently own 2 tsunami's. I have never thought of the Tsunami as a 6309 homage. To me, it is a great watch with a similar case shape. The Typhoon is a watch that has a case similar to the 6105. That is it. I am more interested in the other dial possibilities, not the classic. That is my 2 cents. I kept my pre-order/deposit for the T-II. I have a reservation/no deposit as well. I'm anxiously waiting for the email from Jake. I would like to pick up a custom T-2 with my reservation.


Well said and I concur Sir!


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

From jake's Facebook page:

ALL , yes ALL OF THE "T-2" TYPHOON PARTS INCLUDING ALL CROWNS, INSERTS, DIALS, AND HANDS HAVE NOW ARRIVED. THEY'LL BE POSTED ON AN EASY, PART-BY-NUMBER PAGE AT WWW.10WATCHES.COM OVER THE NEXT DAYS AS I CAN PHOTOGRAPH AND POST THEM, THEN WE CAN REALLY GET TO WORK!!!

Looking forward. 
Still hesetating beween a T ll or a T2.
I don't care about the bracelet (more a strap Guy). Which is the better movement?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

T II will have the better movement...think T II /Sumo movment
T2 more like the skx series divers.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

tako_watch said:


> T II will have the better movement...think T II /Sumo movment
> T2 more like the skx series divers.


Exactly ,

I finally ordered the t2 version , I preferred to save some money for aurora.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

T2 is going to be a HIT !


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Need to put the watch up so I can order....


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Still cant believe there are no dial photos. Jake must be busy. Ho hum...............


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

HK watch fair...

Envoyé depuis mon LT25i avec Tapatalk 4


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Still cant believe there are no dial photos. Jake must be busy. Ho hum...............


I expect when his majesty feels like it :-d Who cares if he received your hard earned funds to support the creation of the watch. You are a mere mortal & Jake is the King! Bow down and suck up more! Jake calls the shots! What's the matter with you ;-)

RD


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Riddim Driven said:


> I expect when his majesty feels like it :-d Who cares if he received your hard earned funds to support the creation of the watch. You are a mere mortal & Jake is the King! Bow down and suck up more! Jake calls the shots! What's the matter with you ;-)
> 
> RD


Is there a joke? If you have a personal problem with Jake, please take off the board or start a new tread in the feedback.
I chose to give him my money.
Kindest regard.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

LittleTim said:


> Is there a joke? If you have a personal problem with Jake, please take off the board or start a new tread in the feedback.
> I chose to give him my money.
> Kindest regard.


:-d Oh, now come on, don't get yer knickers in a twist. I'm wholly entitled to jiggle Jake as much as I want ;-)

You put your money in! :-s Ha ha, just kidding, (kind of) No worries, you will get a great watch :-!

I'm just getting very cynical in my old age. and should probably buy my favorite watches at any price, and get the hell out!. 

& Yes, there is a very big JOKE!

RD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

LittleTim said:


> Is there a joke? If you have a personal problem with Jake, please take off the board or start a new tread in the feedback.
> I chose to give him my money.
> Kindest regard.


It's all in good fun... At least as far as you know. RD and Jake go way back. And he's correct that Jake should not be above criticism.

Are we supposed to be getting emails if we've paid our deposits on pre-order? I'm not sure what the hell is going on and Facebook doesn't tell me ****.

Professional Expert


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah got an e-mail awhile back, about whether you want t-2 or a t-II.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Spekkioxlv said:


> Yeah got an e-mail awhile back, about whether you want t-2 or a t-II.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like things are starting to move, albeit very slowly, on the Typhoon 2 parts page ........... !

Keep them coming ....

Regards,


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok. Great! That's what we've been looking for. I am sure that these are not all the parts and options yet (it'd be nice to know from Jake - back to Rammerjammer's comment). but it is awesome to start seeing some of the options:

"T2 TYPHOON PARTS" - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

"T-II"TYPHOON - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.



phlabrooy said:


> Looks like things are starting to move, albeit very slowly, on the Typhoon 2 parts page ........... !
> 
> Keep them coming ....
> 
> Regards,


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a $350 special, but damn am I tired of going back and forth to the Dagaz page. Any idea if he's going to list them under the Dagaz Professional Page or the Custom Watch Page?

Yeah, I'm too much of an old timer WIS to be asking stupid questions like this, but it's been a while since I could afford something cool so what can I say?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Here Here!!!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

tallguy said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a $350 special, but damn am I tired of going back and forth to the Dagaz page. Any idea if he's going to list them under the Dagaz Professional Page or the Custom Watch Page?
> 
> Yeah, I'm too much of an old timer WIS to be asking stupid questions like this, but it's been a while since I could afford something cool so what can I say?


If you are ready to go. Just email Jake with what you want. He may be able to throw one together for you. If you are waiting for all the parts, you are going to wait. That is my 2 cents


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

It would be nice if the dial/hands options are listed (not necessarily with actual parts photographs) so people can decide. Jake's products are excellent but the way things are done/communicated can be confusing sometimes.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

ManMachine said:


> It would be nice if the dial/hands options are listed (not necessarily with actual parts photographs) so people can decide. Jake's products are excellent but the way things are done/communicated can be confusing sometimes.


nice watches for a good price but navigating the website gives me a headache


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> It would be nice if the dial/hands options are listed (not necessarily with actual parts photographs) so people can decide. Jake's products are excellent but the way things are done/communicated can be confusing sometimes.


I think he should quit making watches for a day and get all the photos up including Dials and Hand sets in one Typhoon 2/II area. Since many of us decided to wait on the TII this would give us something to do and talk about. Been waiting too long already......


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Spekkioxlv said:


> Yeah got an e-mail awhile back, about whether you want t-2 or a t-II.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


WTF? Which one has the 6R15/NE15? That's the one I want with or without the bracelet.

Professional Expert


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I check my email at least 5 times an hour hoping one is from Jake.... I need a new watch in my rotation. Getting board.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> I think he should quit making watches for a day and get all the photos up including Dials and Hand sets in one Typhoon 2/II area. Since many of us decided to wait on the TII this would give us something to do and talk about. Been waiting too long already......


Thanks fellas, and working on it as fast as I can. I also have a loving wife, a 2 year old daughter, and a webstore to run. :-! , and this week hosted out of town friends for the HK watch fair. I'm really sorry if I'm not fast enough getting the pictures up for you.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Thanks fellas, and working on it as fast as I can. I also have a loving wife, a 2 year old daughter, and a webstore to run. :-! , and this week hosted out of town friends for the HK watch fair. I'm really sorry if I'm not fast enough getting the pictures up for you.


Hey Jake take your time it's only a watch and by all accounts there will be 100s to go around, family come 1st people need to to be patient we all you know you will deliver - cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> Hey Jake take your time it's only a watch and by all accounts there will be 100s to go around, family come 1st people need to to be patient we all you know you will deliver - cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree 

BW


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Family comes first! I'm also patiently waiting for an email from Jake.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup - me, too. It's only a watch, not triple bypass surgery. I can wait. Am waiting on the email about choosing the T-II or the T-2 for my pre-order, though. Assume it will come eventually. As I am waiting for the T-II on bracelet, this isn't a huge deal.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Some of us paid our $300 deposits a year ago. Sure, it's not important in the grand scheme but that's obvious. At least it should be. 
This is the Typhoon thread after all. Why can't folks voice their frustration? If not here then where? 
We all know Jake is doing his best to deliver another great Dagaz. And we all know it will be awesome. Some of us are growing thin on patience after a year of waiting. Seems understandable to me. So let them vent. Doesn't mean they don't love Jake. 
And posting that all the parts are in and then not putting up pics is just cruel! ;-)


Professional Expert


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmmm
Got a watch being made
Close to two years

Custom knife, two years before started

Waited 18 months for a particular hand gun

Tons of very cool watches that can be had with overnight delivery

One guy took, and continues to take orders with NO delivery

Every pre order I have had takes time

Micros don't make the parts
They assemble them

Maybe a trip to Asia is in order to live and learn the culture and understand delivery times and material specs are not important unless u are Seiko

Sheesh
I handle retirement accounts
On any given week I have Smith Barney or Merrill lynch liquidating and transferring large chunks and mistakingly sending snail mail or sending wrong amounts 

A certain micro having cases milled in USA is a year behind too

Jake, 
Relax
Enjoy life

bill Wilson

PS- where is my GD watch? ! LOL


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Relax everyone. They will be here before you know it..


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

ematthews said:


> Relax everyone. They will be here before you know it..


Before I know it?? Well, that's just bad communication then!! :-d;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

There's already watches being shipped...I assemble every one of the 1000 watches by hand for this Seiko movement based series, just as I put together almost all 500 Tsunamis.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Good grief. Let's just wait forever in the land of rainbows, unicorns and custom knives... ?
Of course Jake will come through. No one has ever doubted that. We also understand the logistics involved. 
Why is it wrong to voice frustration? Do you think sycophantic behavior will curry favor or something? 


Professional Expert


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just ordered my 7S based typhoon!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

First time I´ve seen this set of hands...New ones perhaps?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

How does ordering of a custom T2 work? Do we get an assembled one and then Jake mods it or do we get it custom made?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> How does ordering of a custom T2 work? Do we get an assembled one and then Jake mods it or do we get it custom made?


Believe Jake just makes it to your specs. Which is the T2? 7S26 or 6R15?

Professional Expert


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

7s26. 
Made to spec For $350?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> 7s26.
> Made to spec For $350?


Think so. Email Jake and see. 
Don't know why the ordering process is so complicated. Jake is good at answering questions quickly though.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

FYI
got a one line email from Jake

He is a busy guy, playing catch up

He will surface and handle all stuff

With quality


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

KUNISMAN said:


> First time I´ve seen this set of hands...New ones perhaps?


I bought a military mod 007 from jakes website with these hand a couple of years ago. Cool colors but very little lume.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok guys, is the T2 a misprint on caseback or is there some meaning to the inverted T?


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

sharkfin said:


> Ok guys, is the T2 a misprint on caseback or is there some meaning to the inverted T?


Ups!! You are right .


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> 7s26.
> Made to spec For $350?


Yes


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Its upside down because typhoon ratings in Hong Kong are given with an upside down T before the number denoting the severity.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

sharkfin said:


> Ok guys, is the T2 a misprint on caseback or is there some meaning to the inverted T?


Why do people always assume things? Maybe the T is right and it's all the rest that is inverted? ;-)


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jake, any chance you are regulating the 7s at all or is that too time consuming? My experience with 7s26 seikos has been hit or miss at best......


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Jake, any chance you are regulating the 7s at all or is that too time consuming? My experience with 7s26 seikos has been hit or miss at best......


can't expect COSC performance from a $10 movement


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

mike120 said:


> Its upside down because typhoon ratings in Hong Kong are given with an upside down T before the number denoting the severity.


Yes...had forgotten about the upside downT...when Jake was discussing the final decision to name the new watch the Typhoon , the warning sign was even shown. It is a nice touch


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Came real close to ordering one early this morning (when he still had some available), but held off. I've got a custom T-II pre-ordered, and although the wait is killing me, I know it will be worth it.


- - - from my iPad


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

mngambler said:


> can't expect COSC performance from a $10 movement


Thanks for that brilliant observation:roll:


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

BratJH said:


> Came real close to ordering one early this morning (when he still had some available), but held off. I've got a custom T-II pre-ordered, and although the wait is killing me, I know it will be worth it.
> 
> - - - from my iPad


If it wasn't for the friggin' time difference I woulda snagged one of those no dates.......


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

glg said:


> Yes


Sweet!!! $350 for custom Dagaz Typhoon!


----------



## Jcp311 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was concerned about this as well, but I think worst case scenario you can always drop in a better movement. I ordered mine early this morning and I'm pretty pumped to finally have one heading my way.



tallguy said:


> Jake, any chance you are regulating the 7s at all or is that too time consuming? My experience with 7s26 seikos has been hit or miss at best......


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

mike120 said:


> Its upside down because typhoon ratings in Hong Kong are given with an upside down T before the number denoting the severity.


Thanks for the info Mike. I guess I missed that update.
I did google around for scales and ratings for Typhoons but nothing came up.
Glad its no misprint, but it is odd to see.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

tallguy said:


> Jake, any chance you are regulating the 7s at all or is that too time consuming? My experience with 7s26 seikos has been hit or miss at best......


Oh god please no. Unless its really off.This would push and delay things further for the T-II pre order guys.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mngambler said:


> can't expect COSC performance from a $10 movement


1-No, I'm not regulating each one... it's pointless to regulate an out of the box 7s
2-Please let me know where you're finding them for $10, because even buying them in the hundreds, at discount directly from a friend at SII they're costing more than that.
3-Yes, the upside-down, equal size barred T is a reference to the Hong Kong Tropical Cyclone Warning Signals (Typhoon signals).


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

tallguy said:


> I bought a military mod 007 from jakes website with these hand a couple of years ago. Cool colors but very little lume.


Different hands....we didn't have these a couple of years ago. Only got them recently.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake. Bud. you need to relax.

Isn't better to just drop him a note via a pm?

you a business guy trying to drum up business... be polite to your customers....

seriously...

lol



Jake B said:


> 1-No, I'm not regulating each one... it's pointless to regulate an out of the box 7s
> 2-Please let me know where you're finding them for $10, because even buying them in the hundreds, at discount directly from a friend at SII they're costing more than that.
> 3-Yes, the upside-down, equal size barred T is a reference to the Hong Kong Tropical Cyclone Warning Signals (Typhoon signals).


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, learned something new today. 
Jake clarified the inverted T and its meaning.
Thx.:-!

I found these images on the net.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

What wasn't polite? I don't understand.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jake B said:


> What wasn't polite? I don't understand.


I was happy to see a logical reply to my question as well as the appropriate response to the $10 crack.....

And glad to hear about the different/new orange/white hands......I love me some orange!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jake, anyway a pre-order guy can get one these first-run non-bracelet Typhoon cases with NE15B and "TII" case back. I don't want a bracelet anymore (just can't rap my mind around a 6105 styled case on a bracelet), and if that the only difference I'd rather have my TII sooner.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> Jake, anyway a pre-order guy can get one these first-run non-bracelet Typhoon cases with NE15B and "TII" case back. I don't want a bracelet anymore (just can't rap my mind around a 6105 styled case on a bracelet), and if that the only difference I'd rather have my TII sooner.


They're not exactly the same since it's a new manufacturer that I had to use for the bracelet/NE15 model when I had the extra 500 cases manufactured in order to keep my word on the bracelet.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

new dials listed (expedition, military)

















They look good, but hopefully there are more options.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I was hoping for some other colours to make the beast unique.... I wonder if there will be other options.



mike120 said:


> View attachment 1215473


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

unless you want classic, the 3-6-9 looks to be the dial to get, IMO.

but will this dial be avail for the TII?
Besides all the differences between T2 and T II it will be certain dial variances that will set them apart....I am guessing of course. And Who know what will be revealed ....


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Will there be hand set choices as well?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> Jake, anyway a pre-order guy can get one these first-run non-bracelet Typhoon cases with NE15B and "TII" case back. I don't want a bracelet anymore (just can't rap my mind around a 6105 styled case on a bracelet), and if that the only difference I'd rather have my TII sooner.


Quite wanted the same thing, and Jake gave me the big 10-no. Totally understandable, but I was still a wee bit disappointed.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a question.....for dials #8 and #9 (Tuna style dials), shouldn't the 3 o'clock marker/lume dot be the same size as the 6 and 9?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Just a question.....for dials #8 and #9 (Tuna style dials), shouldn't the 3 o'clock marker/lume dot be the same size as the 6 and 9?


Knocks it way off balance and crowds the date that's at 4. Also had to lose the chapter and put the minutes on the dials so that we could move the outer edges of the indices to be even with the outer edge of the date.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Will there be hand set choices as well?


Nope...We've decided to go handless for these


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

tako_watch said:


> unless you want classic, the 3-6-9 looks to be the dial to get, IMO.
> 
> but will this dial be avail for the TII?
> Besides all the differences between T2 and T II it will be certain dial variances that will set them apart....I am guessing of course. And Who know what will be revealed ....


The only thing that will set them apart are the crystal/case/bracelet construction. The reason for the additional 500 watches is because I mentioned that a solid link bracelet might not be possible with the current case construction and the world nearly turned upside-down :-d In order to not "bait and switch" any of the very few who got in on the one weekend preorder, I opted to manufacture more cases with another company to meet their needs.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jake B said:


> The only thing that will set them apart are the crystal/case/bracelet construction. The reason for the additional 500 watches is because I mentioned that a solid link bracelet might not be possible with the current case construction and the world nearly turned upside-down :-d In order to not "bait and switch" any of the very few who got in on the one weekend preorder, I opted to manufacture more cases with another company to meet their needs.


Any guesstimate on how long we're looking at Jake?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

mike120 said:


> Any guesstimate on how long we're looking at Jake?


About 4-5 weeks for a prototype.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Nope...We've decided to go handless for these


:-d :-d ...watches are just disguised jewellery anyway, so it should work just fine. After all, we do have to carry around our mobiles and they do tell you the time ;-)


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Haven't ordered a Typhoon, but I ordered a Triple-D strap that I think was meant for it. Cheaper than a Seiko marinemaster strap, but hopefully it'll be solid quality.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> I was hoping for some other colours to make the beast unique.... I wonder if there will be other options.


I think I read these are the final dial choices


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I would assume given the movements are seiko, Jake's selection of regular hands would work. Good enough for me.



Jake B said:


> Nope...We've decided to go handless for these


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

billwilson said:


> I think I read these are the final dial choices


I actually like the dial on the first prototype the best. Too bad it's not one of the final selections...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

billwilson said:


> I think I read these are the final dial choices


Hmmm... With all the dials being pretty much the same colour, my two custom pre orderers aren't going to have much variation to my other classic preorder.....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm with you.

I kinda like this dial too!



Slant said:


> I actually like the dial on the first prototype the best. Too bad it's not one of the final selections...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Jake B said:


> The only thing that will set them apart are the crystal/case/bracelet construction. The reason for the additional 500 watches is because I mentioned that a solid link bracelet might not be possible with the current case construction and the world nearly turned upside-down :-d In order to not "bait and switch" any of the very few who got in on the one weekend preorder, I opted to manufacture more cases with another company to meet their needs.


thanks for the clarification Jake...I think lots of folks were waiting till all the dial options were shown. Looks like this is what we have to work with. So now we have to figure out our hand combos cause handless just won't do:-d


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no idea what the ordering process is from here.. 3 on preorder.

Perhaps Jake can tell us.

What is the process?

How long til the regular cases are ready?

Are the dials posted all we have to work with?

Any idea In terms of combinations?

I'm a little at a loss of what to expect.... Considering I've been waiting since early December....

It'd be really nice to know what to expect...



tako_watch said:


> thanks for the clarification Jake...I think lots of folks were waiting till all the dial options were shown. Looks like this is what we have to work with. So now we have to figure out our hand combos cause handless just won't do:-d


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

hmmm....well to add to the confusion. on facebook, when asked if these are all the dials. Jakes response is "...not sure." about 1 hour ago now.
I guess for us TII guys we just have to sit tight and see what comes up.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I have no idea what the ordering process is from here.. 3 on preorder.
> 
> Perhaps Jake can tell us.
> 
> ...


What is the process? Wait to be contacted by email that your spot in queue is reached

How long til the regular cases are ready? Prototype cases/bracelet for the NE15 based watch expected in 15-45 days. The NH based watches are in process
 
Are the dials posted all we have to work with? I don't know...If I'm creative and have enough money, I'll make different dials. For now, that's what's made. These are customiseable watches...there are no "rules" as far as what dials I'm allowed to make. I believe I originally mentioned 4 or 5 would be available and right now there's 9. I might even make other, different watches in the future that these dials fit into, and keep making different dials to go in those watches, too.... Who knows? I haven't put a limit on what I may or may not make.

Any idea In terms of combinations? :think: From all of the available parts that are posted, I guess the person could either be creative, or look at pictures of watches already made and say "I'll have one like that!"

They're custom watches, fellas...They're supposed to be fun and creative.  The process is fairly simple... 
1-start with case 
2-select dial 
3-select hands 
4-select insert 
5-select crown, and BINGO! There's your watch.

Right now there's a watch on the bench behind me just aching to be made, so back at it! |> Cheers!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> Haven't ordered a Typhoon, but I ordered a Triple-D strap that I think was meant for it. Cheaper than a Seiko marinemaster strap, but hopefully it'll be solid quality.


I got my from Jake. Its definitely better than the original MM strap.
Its softer and wear comfortable. Fitting is excellent too !
You will not regret it !






*guess where its comes from..........


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Here is what i think i know:
1) wait till Jake contacts you
2) dial choices on site (there may be more)
3) crown choices on site
4) bezel choices on site (may be more)

i THINK we can pick any hands on his site
anyone know answer (not a guess?)

Keep up the good work Jake!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

billwilson said:


> I think I read these are the final dial choices


Ok I will say it first. I am severely underwhelmed at the dial choices. I figured there would be some really cool and creative choices, but I guess not. I expected maybe something along the lines of a similar Bone Frog, Caribbean, etc, but NEW and EXCITING. I guess it's the Tuna for me


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

kjd2121 said:


> Ok I will say it first. I am severely underwhelmed at the dial choices. I figured there would be some really cool and creative choices, but I guess not. I expected maybe something along the lines of a similar Bone Frog, Caribbean, etc, but NEW and EXCITING. I guess it's the Tuna for me


In no ones defense, but our boy Jake is a tad busy, we know he is a small shop
He did post that he reserves the right to make more dials

Me thinks that once these TII and T2 are mostly outta his shop, he will spin up some more dials and bezels

ps-sorry for the Tuna in you, does penicillan help?


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

kjd2121 said:


> Ok I will say it first. I am severely underwhelmed at the dial choices. I figured there would be some really cool and creative choices, but I guess not. I expected maybe something along the lines of a similar Bone Frog, Caribbean, etc, but NEW and EXCITING. I guess it's the Tuna for me


I agree that the dial choices are not exactly what I was expecting. Ordered a Tuna dial for my T-2/7S movement. I have a T-II waiting for the new cases as well. I hope there are some new dial designs and colors by then. Jake has given us more options than we could have gotten elsewhere. We were all spoiled by the variety of dials that were available for the Tsunami. That is my take.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Ok I will say it first. I am severely underwhelmed at the dial choices. I figured there would be some really cool and creative choices, but I guess not. I expected maybe something along the lines of a similar Bone Frog, Caribbean, etc, but NEW and EXCITING. I guess it's the Tuna for me


Really sorry, man...hate to make you feel so sad.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Ok I will say it first. I am severely underwhelmed at the dial choices. I figured there would be some really cool and creative choices, but I guess not. I expected maybe something along the lines of a similar Bone Frog, Caribbean, etc, but NEW and EXCITING. I guess it's the Tuna for me


^+1

There are 9 dials but mostly different lumes so (IMO) we end up with 4 dials and one variation without a date window:think:.
I can´t "demand" more, I know, but when I took the plunge for the pre-order I was thinking on all of the Tsunami variations that I´d seen to that point, so ... well ...I didn´t see "the one" for me (although the Tuna comes close). Not expecting the UDT to come back (Jake made it clear from the start) but something with "squarish" indices more to the tune of the soxa or the snowflake was what I was aiming for and some different coloring would be nice for most of the TII pretenders.

Relatively to Hand sets I know Jake has already a big "collection" but that Tuna dial made me (and some others from what I saw) drool over the thought of some more "Tunaish" flavor, but that could only be related to my "WIS inner child" daydreaming.

Again not ditching anyone's hard work or designs but I know that micros tend to hear their clients the most so these are my thoughts...:-!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree that the Tsunami series probably set up people's expectations for many dial choices. 

Nevertheless, how many Tsunamis were made total? 100 (based on the serial number XX/100)? It seems that there will be a lot more Typhoons. There are already 500 T2s made, then there are the TII - another 500. It's reasonable to expect to have more. Of course, what made things easy for Tsunami is that the dials fit Tsunami and 007 watches, which the Typhoon dials will fit Typhoon only. 

The total dial choices so far - style wise - is really 4: classic, tuna, expedition, military. With the date at 4 o'clock, IMO it does not work the tuna or expedition dial that well; the number 3 clash with the date. And the military dial doesn't quite match the dive watch theme. That really leaves the classic as the only choice. I think folks who want to buy the Typhoon should all speak up about new dial choices, given that we have 4 good bezel insert and 4 crown choices, and a large variety to hand set choices in Jake's parts store. Other than the case, IMO the watch dial is the key design element of a watch. 

I personally would like to see a couple more choices:

1) MM300 / sub / classic 6309 like (round marker theme; sorry Tuna just doesn't do it)
2) UDT / snowflake / soxa like (square marker theme; maybe a bit repetitive with classic, but a bit variety)
3) Blue or orange color

One thing that Jake did not mention is chapter ring. My guess is that to make things simple, the polished chapter ring is the only choice? If that's the case, I think the dial like the classic matches best; a matte black chapter ring would be a better match for the painted dials (as seen with Jake's snowflake Tsunami/007).


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Let's have a laugh at ourselves, people. We can all be bratty sometimes, myself included. I also like super-cool colors and neat designs. However, let's step back, take a breath and look at what the Typhoon is about. First, we have a case that was conjured and designed to Jake Bourdeau's specifications. This is not a case blank. There are many so-called watchmakers who are buying case blanks and then camouflaging them with other parts that they buy from one shack or another. The Typhoon is literally a one-off design. You will never find another watch that is housed within a Typhoon case. Next, we have a watch that is inexorably linked to the fascinating and wonderful genesis of a company that resonates with horological perfectionism. This story is unique and compelling and it is given life by the fact that the Typhoon is assembled one piece at a time by the creator of the watch himself. Think about this - one piece at a time by one guy. There are undoubtedly other WUS members whose collections contain more expensive pieces than mine and broader arrays than mine. However, the watches in my collection that have endured tend toward classical designs and execution. They run from Seiko and Citizen to Blancpain, Omega, IWC, Panerai and Rolex. The fact is that I have owned several of the "boutique" brands lauded on these forums and none have stayed with me thus far for more than a couple of months. As for the Typhoon dials, (BTW, there were 500 Tsunamis), they are undoubtedly of the highest quality and, except for one of them, they are adorned with raised indices. These are not baubles stuck on with adhesive. They are raised indices. In the end, folks who buy the Typhoon will have a watch of which every component, including the case, dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel, bezel insert and movement have been inspected and assembled by one artisan and only one artisan. I don't know of any watch manufacturer that can claim to offer the same unique product and ownership experience. *


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Well said. I don't think anyone's complaining about Jake's work quality. We just have high expectations!

As for raised indices, my feeling is that this is the part that makes the bracelet fitting a critical issue. Such designs tend to go well with bracelets, and hence Jake's making new cases. Watches like sub are likely worn with bracelets most of the time (of course people are free to wear them with rubber or nato). If I were to get the classic dial, I would not pick white or black lined hands but silver hands, with the classic crown, and for T2 may get a leather strap. my 2 cents.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Let's have a laugh at ourselves, people. We can all be bratty sometimes, myself included. I also like super-cool colors and neat designs. However, let's step back, take a breath and look at what the Typhoon is about. First, we have a case that was conjured and designed to Jake Bourdeau's specifications. This is not a case blank. There are many so-called watchmakers who are buying case blanks and then camouflaging them with other parts that they buy from one shack or another. The Typhoon is literally a one-off design. You will never find another watch that is housed within a Typhoon case. Next, we have a watch that is inexorably linked to the fascinating and wonderful genesis of a company that resonates with horological perfectionism. This story is unique and compelling and it is given life by the fact that the Typhoon is assembled one piece at a time by the creator of the watch himself. Think about this - one piece at a time by one guy. There are undoubtedly other WUS members whose collections contain more expensive pieces than mine and broader arrays than mine. However, the watches in my collection that have endured tend toward classical designs and execution. They run from Seiko and Citizen to Blancpain, Omega, IWC, Panerai and Rolex. The fact is that I have owned several of the "boutique" brands lauded on these forums and none have stayed with me thus far for more than a couple of months. As for the Typhoon dials, they are undoubtedly of the highest quality and, except for one of them, they are adorned with raised indices. These are not baubles stuck on with adhesive. They are raised indices. In the end, folks who buy the Typhoon will have a watch of which every component, including the case, dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel, bezel insert and movement have been inspected and assembled by one artisan and only one artisan. I don't know of any watch manufacturer that can claim to offer the same unique product and ownership experience. *


I don´t think it does anyone any good just to ear positive remarks and compliments independently of them being earned or not. Always preferred some "real talk" as opposed to sugaring things up.;-)
My thoughts were expressed and based upon on another of Jake´s (co)creation and my expectations were (in this case) only based on that. If (my) expectations were over-inflated or not is irrelevant as some of us have already committed to this "cause" and trusted the man´s work and therefore are "stuck" with the choices presented (already have a plan B respecting for my choices).
My thoughts were the same of same of other pre-orders and I shared them with you and hopefully Jake so that he can access if another set of dials are something desired or not. :-!
As for the raised indices they are a matter of taste and of place, I went custom cause I wanted a different look from the classic and the other proposal seems a bit close for me.:think:
Maybe tomorrow or when I see some combos I´ll change my mind....it has happened before too many times:roll:


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

KUNISMAN said:


> ^+1
> 
> There are 9 dials but mostly different lumes so (IMO) we end up with 4 dials and one variation without a date window:think:.
> I can´t "demand" more, I know, but when I took the plunge for the pre-order I was thinking on all of the Tsunami variations that I´d seen to that point, so ... well ...I didn´t see "the one" for me (although the Tuna comes close). Not expecting the UDT to come back (Jake made it clear from the start) but something with "squarish" indices more to the tune of the soxa or the snowflake was what I was aiming for and some different coloring would be nice for most of the TII pretenders.
> ...


I preordered a T-II. I am willing to wait awhile to see what other dial options comes up. Now if the T-2 had a NH35 movement, I would go ahead and order one and keep my preorder.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

KUNISMAN said:


> I don´t think it does anyone any good just to ear positive remarks and compliments independently of them being earned or not. Always preferred some "real talk" as opposed to sugaring things up.;-)
> My thoughts were expressed and based upon on another of Jake´s (co)creation and my expectations were (in this case) only based on that. If (my) expectations were over-inflated or not is irrelevant as some of us have already committed to this "cause" and trusted the man´s work and therefore are "stuck" with the choices presented (already have a plan B respecting for my choices).
> My thoughts were the same of same of other pre-orders and I shared them with you and hopefully Jake so that he can access if another set of dials are something desired or not. :-!
> As for the raised indices they are a matter of taste and of place, I went custom cause I wanted a different look from the classic and the other proposal seems a bit close for me.:think:
> Maybe tomorrow or when I see some combos I´ll change my mind....it has happened before too many times:roll:


I ordered a Tuna dial for my T-2/7S version, which is fine. My pre-order is waiting for the T-II. I purchased the pre-order with the expectation that there would be dial choices similar to the Tsunami. I hope there are. Please post your desires here. Jake needs to know what we want.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

xzqt said:


> I got my from Jake. Its definitely better than the original MM strap.
> Its softer and wear comfortable. Fitting is excellent too !
> You will not regret it !
> 
> ...


.........Yes?


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*You want some "real talk", Kunisman? Your response is insulting. Apart from that, you either miss my points or disregard them. There isn't a grain of "sugar" in my post; just my perspective about Dagaz and the Typhoon. Dial choices are not important to me compared to the big picture as I described it. Don't look for any more responses from me. I argue for a living. I don't need to do so here and it wouldn't be a fair fight. I sincerely wish you well with your watch and assembly choices.
*


KUNISMAN said:


> I don´t think it does anyone any good just to ear positive remarks and compliments independently of them being earned or not. Always preferred some "real talk" as opposed to sugaring things up.;-)
> My thoughts were expressed and based upon on another of Jake´s (co)creation and my expectations were (in this case) only based on that. If (my) expectations were over-inflated or not is irrelevant as some of us have already committed to this "cause" and trusted the man´s work and therefore are "stuck" with the choices presented (already have a plan B respecting for my choices).
> My thoughts were the same of same of other pre-orders and I shared them with you and hopefully Jake so that he can access if another set of dials are something desired or not. :-!
> As for the raised indices they are a matter of taste and of place, I went custom cause I wanted a different look from the classic and the other proposal seems a bit close for me.:think:
> Maybe tomorrow or when I see some combos I´ll change my mind....it has happened before too many times:roll:


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

In light of the choices I may opt for the Mil dial. Although its a dive watch the 6105 was heavily used by military (vietnam era?). I think the Mil dial, 12 hour insert and mil-style hands from dagaz website gives in a nice vintage military vibe. True, not a dive watch but it will have a unique look nonetheless. I have a Tsunami, sold my Rolex Exp1, and am not in love with the tuna so I think this may turn out to be a good combo.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

I know most people don't want a clone of the real thing and want the Dagaz logo on the dial but I still don't know this... can this watch be moded with aftermarket dials/hands for the 007, etc? It would potentially mean more options for people who would want more choices...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *You want some "real talk", Kunisman? Your response is insulting.
> *


:-s



Matt Treadnot said:


> * Don't look for any more responses from me.
> *


Well...I won´t...;-)



Matt Treadnot said:


> * I sincerely wish you well with your watch and assembly choices.
> *


Same here man...|>


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Drop of a Hat said:


> .........Yes?


Here it is :


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Its a steal ! Considering the _*delivered*_ price.
LIke Jake said. The ordering process is fairly simple...
Now that all parts are available for the T2.

1-start with case
2-select dial
3-select hands
4-select insert
5-select crown, and BINGO! 
6-make paypal payment.......There's your watch.

*And if you really dont like any of the hands ......... you can always swap for any of the Seiko ones in future ! Since its a Seiko movement !
Who knows ! Jake may add more mod dials in the future !


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Jake!!



Jake B said:


> What is the process? Wait to be contacted by email that your spot in queue is reached
> 
> How long til the regular cases are ready? Prototype cases/bracelet for the NE15 based watch expected in 15-45 days. The NH based watches are in process
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd definitely hope Jake has some energy to create some more "unique" dials to go with an awesome case and great bezel choices...

I've got three on preorder thinking I'm going to get three very similar watches....

I hope my expectations weren't out of whack when I preordered. I am starting to think that my expectations were out of whack.... Sorry Jake.



snert said:


> I ordered a Tuna dial for my T-2/7S version, which is fine. My pre-order is waiting for the T-II. I purchased the pre-order with the expectation that there would be dial choices similar to the Tsunami. I hope there are. Please post your desires here. Jake needs to know what we want.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

xzqt said:


> Here it is :


Is this one of the "SUPRISE!!!" dials? No-date Tuna sans logo looks alright. Do tell.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I think the logo is just hidden behind the hands along with a shadow.

Not a surprise me thinks.



Slant said:


> Is this one of the "SUPRISE!!!" dials? No-date Tuna sans logo looks alright. Do tell.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Here it is :


How did you get this dial with no date? Looks awesome!:-!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Anyone know what the closest configuration is going to be to get the original Seiko 6109 look? Or is it 6105? Whatever the model number is anyhow.

Obviously, not a real knowledgable Seiko fan here but do really like em!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Dragoon said:


> Anyone know what the closest configuration is going to be to get the original Seiko 6109 look? Or is it 6105? Whatever the model number is anyhow.
> 
> Obviously, not a real knowledgable Seiko fan here but do really like em!


Here's a pic of my original 6105-8110

You can match 'em up


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> How did you get this dial with no date? Looks awesome!:-!


This is one of the regular 7s26 no-date S.A.T. dials at Dagaz's webstore, check it out:

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Although the white SAT version is not available, currently. Only yellow, green, red and blue outline.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

:: puzzled ::

So there ARE non-Typhhon dials that will fit the watch

:: puzzled ::



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> This is one of the regular 7s26 no-date S.A.T. dials at Dagaz's webstore, check it out:
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> Although the white SAT version is not available, currently. Only yellow, green, red and blue outline.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> I kinda like this dial too!


Hey Zenrag, if the 7S dials fit we may be in luck!!!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Slant said:


> Hey Zenrag, if the 7S dials fit we may be in luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank goodness I got out when I did! What a clusterf%&k :-s

RD


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't jump to conclusions, mate.

Jake could not stress enough that only dials made for truly 4 o'clock cases would directly fit the Typhoon, specially if one chooses a date version (the date on 3:45 ones will not be perfectly centered and aligned inside the windown frame).

Regular 7s26 dials are either 3 o'clock or 3:45 o'clock (case in point with the later: SKX007). The Typhoon is a true 4 o'clock case, a la 6309-704x and 6105-811x.

If you choose the non-date basic 7s26 dials, I'm not sure if their dial feet will be a direct drop in inside the Typhoon movement spacer. Eventhough it might or might not be a direct fit, there's still probably a way to make them fit inside the Typhoon case via glueing it directly over the movement spacer, just the way it's usually done with 6309 mods.



Zenrag said:


> :: puzzled ::
> 
> So there ARE non-Typhhon dials that will fit the watch
> 
> :: puzzled ::


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Riddim Driven said:


> Thank goodness I got out when I did! What a clusterf%&k :-s
> 
> RD


Not sure what you mean by your post, but this is far from being a...well, whatever you said above.

If you prefer to go with the xerox.....err....the 'other alternative' made by other company, hey, I hope you're happy with it, just like we are going to be with our choice to go with the one that opted for some originality and creativity to homage the 6105-811x.

The Typhoon is far from being what you said. I predict it is going to be a _*major hit*_, now with the 2 versions (T2 and T-II). In fact, your post is very disrespectful, if I may say so myself.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not thrilled by the (4) dial choices either. So guess my custom (T-II or is it T-2?) won't be so custom after all. Still looking forward to the T-2/T-II though... Whichever is the 6R15/NE15 version.
What's disturbing to me is the behavior exhibited on this thread. Evidently any criticism is met with vicious disdain from a misguided few. 
We all know Jake will make good. And I think it's fair to say most of us expected more than 4 dials. Some of which are curious choices imho.
I'll wager that when this is all over with there will be more choices and many happy customers. And I don't blame Jake for playing it close to the vest with the dials. The whole bracelet deal surely taught him a valuable lesson. 
There's no way in hell Jake can expect to please everyone. Of course he's smart enough to already know this. But blindly kissing ass is just as ridiculous as chronic complaining. So either get a sense of humor or chill out - whichever is applicable. 


Professional Expert


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Dragoon said:


> Anyone know what the closest configuration is going to be to get the original Seiko 6109 look? Or is it 6105? Whatever the model number is anyhow.
> 
> Obviously, not a real knowledgable Seiko fan here but do really like em!


Sorry to say man. The closest to the Original Seiko 6105 dial look ..... will be a repo. from Philippine or the new homage repo.... if you know what i mean.
Jake's interpretion is this :

*It comes with drilled thru lug for easy strap change ! No more scratch lug !!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

snert said:


> Slant said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Zenrag, if the 7S dials fit we may be in luck!!!
> ...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> Here's a pic of my original 6105-8110
> 
> You can match 'em up


All Jake's custom dial or even the original 6105 dial will *FIT !* If the date is not a concern ! hehehe.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Here it is :


Great combo and I´m glad someone went for the GMT bezel insert...


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

xzqt said:


> *It comes with drilled thru lug for easy strap change ! No more scratch lug !!


What drilled lugs? I don't see any on the photos... and it would be a strange thing in such a rounded, cushion case.

I must say I really like the non-date version that is "coming soon" on Jake's store! The only thing I would change if I could was getting a subdued logo (I really have a hard time with a splash of colour on my watches :-( ). But even so, it's a small logo and it matches the red dot on the second hand. I'm feeling a lot more tempted now! (I hear my poor wallet has started to cry...)


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> I'm not thrilled by the (4) dial choices either. So guess my custom (T-II or is it T-2?) won't be so custom after all. Still looking forward to the T-2/T-II though... Whichever is the 6R15/NE15 version.
> What's disturbing to me is the behavior exhibited on this thread. Evidently any criticism is met with vicious disdain from a misguided few.
> We all know Jake will make good. And I think it's fair to say most of us expected more than 4 dials. Some of which are curious choices imho.
> I'll wager that when this is all over with there will be more choices and many happy customers. And I don't blame Jake for playing it close to the vest with the dials. The whole bracelet deal surely taught him a valuable lesson.
> ...


After waiting patiently to see ALL the dials, once the announcement was made that they were received, I am left speechless. I was so excited to see all the choices, but wait - 4 Black dials with varying characteristics - Really? After seeing the process on the design of the case back and how cool that turned out I expected some of the same creativity on the dials. After the success of the Tsunami and the many dial choices there I thought the Typhoon would have similar or more choices. I was wrong and my expectations ran too high. Maybe other minds should have been involved in the dial design like the case back?? I don't feel so good anymore about this purchase after almost a year of waiting. This is the risk of pre-order and I can only hope this gets worked out.

I will now continue to remain speechless - probably!!!

Disappointed...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> What drilled lugs? I don't see any on the photos... and it would be a strange thing in such a rounded, cushion case. )


Whats wrong with drilled thru lug ?? It's for the convenience.
Ask those novice on their experience on the fat springbar removal. 
In my opinion, its a real easy to remove for strap change. 
Moreover, its not too obvious visually anyway.

Its a good thing to have it.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

kjd2121 said:


> After waiting patiently to see ALL the dials, once the announcement was made that they were received, I am left speechless. I was so excited to see all the choices, but wait - 4 Black dials with varying characteristics - Really? After seeing the process on the design of the case back and how cool that turned out I expected some of the same creativity on the dials. After the success of the Tsunami and the many dial choices there I thought the Typhoon would have similar or more choices. I was wrong and my expectations ran too high. Maybe other minds should have been involved in the dial design like the case back?? I don't feel so good anymore about this purchase after almost a year of waiting. This is the risk of pre-order and I can only hope this gets worked out.
> 
> I will now continue to remain speechless - probably!!!
> 
> Disappointed...


i believed the choice of dial availability is due to the 4pm crown format.
Treat it as a custom watch, let your imagination run wild alittle.
if you can accept a no date dial and some dial dot. There is plenty of choice.

Swap the pre-order TII for the T2 slot. The 7s movt isn't that bad.
its a beater watch for the price. Play around with it, still don't like it ? Just flip it. I'm sure it will sell easy.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

xzqt said:


> Whats wrong with drilled thru lug ?? It's for the convenience.
> Ask those novice on their experience on the fat springbar removal.
> In my opinion, its a real easy to remove for strap change.
> Moreover, its not too obvious visually anyway.
> ...


Maybe the question comes from me not being sure what a drilled through lug is. I was thinking of a regular drilled lug like the ones on a PRS18 or something like that. That's why I was asking what drilled lugs because I don't see them on this watch... Now, it can be one of three things and that's why I was asking: it's either you are referring to something other than what I was thinking; I'm just not spotting them on the pictures; or maybe it's a feature on the TII and not on the T2?


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> Maybe the question comes from me not being sure what a drilled through lug is. I was thinking of a regular drilled lug like the ones on a PRS18 or something like that. That's why I was asking what drilled lugs because I don't see them on this watch... Now, it can be one of three things and that's why I was asking: it's either you are referring to something other than what I was thinking; I'm just not spotting them on the pictures; or maybe it's a feature on the TII and not on the T2?


Go check out the Dagaz Watch site and look at the photos like the one below. The drilled lug allows you to compress the spring bar through the hole.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone with the T2 or TII, please show some side to side comparison with 6105, and PRS-68 (if any).
The date window is a must for me. 
Cheers.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

I want this dial:


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> Go check out the Dagaz Watch site and look at the photos like the one below. The drilled lug allows you to compress the spring bar through the hole.


Oh, I see what you mean. But those are prototypes, aren't they? If you check the photos of the "coming soon" T2 on the webstore, they don't have drilled lugs ( Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. ). Maybe it's just the T2 cases, as we know they didn't come according to specs.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Oh, I see what you mean. But those are prototypes, aren't they? If you check the photos of the "coming soon" T2 on the webstore, they don't have drilled lugs ( Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. ). Maybe it's just the T2 cases, as we know they didn't come according to specs.


Both will have drilled lugs, you can see the lugholes on the last of photos you've linked to.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

You mean here?










Edit: Never mind me, I've seen them now! Near the crown!! I'll go take my vitamins now :roll: Thanks for pointing that out! :-!


----------



## DMG1943 (Aug 27, 2013)

I love everything about the looks, internals and price point of this watch. Well done Dagaz ! Was this a pre-order situation where you have to be "on the list" to purchase one ? Or will there be watches available to purchase for the general public on the Dagaz website ? If so when will they be available ?

Sincere apologies if this is a newbie question but by my post count you can see I am a newbie


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

DNG1943 - there will be a total of 1000 watches produced (500 TII snd 500 T2) and, there were only a few pre-orders accepted. The majority will be generally available, so you're good to go! As for when they'll be available... the T2 line with NH26 movement (same as the Seiko 7S26 found in the SKX007 line) and rubber strap are available now. The TII with NH35 movement (same as Seiko 6R15 found in the Sumo, SARB line and the XW/Dagaz Tsunami) and metal bracelet should be available by year's end, I would think. Jake says that he should have prototypes of the case and braceelt around mid-October.


----------



## DMG1943 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you so much Darwin. I will have to keep checking the Dagaz website as I could not find any of the T2 with NH26 movements immediately available for purchase. Really hard to believe an homage watch of this quality can be had for $350 - just unbelievable. Thank you again


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

DMG1943 said:


> Thank you so much Darwin. I will have to keep checking the Dagaz website as I could not find any of the T2 with NH26 movements immediately available for purchase. Really hard to believe an homage watch of this quality can be had for $350 - just unbelievable. Thank you again


I agreed.
At that price you can get a kick out of it !

*Jake will love this pic !


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

xzqt said:


> I agreed.
> At that price you can get a kick out of it !
> 
> *Jake will love this pic !


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL!!

This gif is insane! I bursted out in tears out of laughs.... hahahahahahahahahahahahah!
(I wonder what the hell that poor bastard did to that girl to deserve that...)


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Opps.... sry about that.

*the kick in the face sure is funny !


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> I want this dial:


That makes 3 of us at last count. What percentage is that out of 1000 watches...0.3 of a percent o|


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Slant said:


> That makes 3 of us at last count. What percentage is that out of 1000 watches...0.3 of a percent o|


Sooooooo... is that a no on the dial/hands option for T-2? Apologies in advance, I couldn't keep up with the previous 999 something posts.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

Slant said:


> That makes 3 of us at last count. What percentage is that out of 1000 watches...0.3 of a percent o|


Out of the dials related to the Typhoon so far it's my favourite too...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Interesting that everyone loves that dial so much all of a sudden, given that about %40 of the 100 pcs for 3:45 Seikos originally made in 2005 by Noah are still sitting on the shelves for the past 9 years :-d


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake B said:


> Interesting that everyone loves that dial so much all of a sudden, given that about %40 of the 100 pcs for 3:45 Seikos originally made in 2007 by Noah are still sitting on the shelves for the past 7 years :-d


Yo Jake, you know what ?
I realised that too !
Some how this dial "click" with the Typhoon case.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

xzqt said:


> Yo Jake, you know what ?
> I realised that too !
> So how this dial "click" with the Typhoon case.


Actually, the story of that dial was posted here in this thread pages back, after it was poopoo'd by Adam:

*Re: Official: Dagaz Typhoon thread*







Originally Posted by *Riddim Driven*  
Kudos to you! I think it was a poor move to preempt the "full monty", with the 1st showing being the repetitive dial & bezel in so many "10watches" offerings. Fail!

RD

That dial that went into the prototype actually has great sentimental value. It was a dial that Noah ordered when he first started the company back around 2005, when dials were coming from the company where my future wife worked. The dials were ordered as 4:00 dials for 7S26 by mistake by Noah, forgetting that the crown position on the 007 was actually at 3:45. Needless to say, they weren't correct for use with modern Seiko divers as the pins were not in the correct positions The dials were pretty much duds, but Noah never tossed them, and insisted that they'd be put to good use someday.

Fast forward 8 years...Noah is no longer with us, the dial company that manufactured the dials is no longer in existence, I'm married with a daughter to the girl who worked there, and we're just about to realize one of Noah's visions, the modernized 6105 homage. When I received the prototype, I realized that I had no dials to fit properly since the crown is at true 4:00, and was about to go the dial dots route, when it struck me...The dials! I went digging for them in a drawer in the stockroom, and sure enough, they were a fit. To me, it seemed like things had come full circle. Cheers, Jake B
​


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Great dial and a great story. It looks great on the typhoon.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd like to be optimistic too, but REALLY, there are not many different choices for dials.

Yes, there are great bezels and different crowns, even hands, but what makes most watches different from each other are the variations in designs of the dials.

Cheers!



xzqt said:


> i believed the choice of dial availability is due to the 4pm crown format.
> Treat it as a custom watch, let your imagination run wild alittle.
> if you can accept a no date dial and some dial dot. There is plenty of choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know about all the backstory (although interesting) since I haven't been on the scene long. I'm not a modder, so for me, I'm just a casual shopper wanting at T-2 with that dial.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I kept it simple. I ordered the classic with date and Tsunami insert.. Can't wait for it to arrive..


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

ematthews said:


> I kept it simple. I ordered the classic with date and Tsunami insert.. Can't wait for it to arrive..


Post some pic when it arrive.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a T-2 incoming. C1 sat diver dial with date, white C1 6105 style hands, Dagaz tech crown, and a 12 hr GMT bezel insert. I hope it looks as nice as I imagined. My pre-order is waiting for the T-II.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

hi guys, does anybody nkow are the Typhoons stil available? I would really like to have one!


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I have no idea when it will get here.. I will when it does...The wait is hard after payment is sent...


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Interesting that everyone loves that dial so much all of a sudden, given that about %40 of the 100 pcs for 3:45 Seikos originally made in 2005 by Noah are still sitting on the shelves for the past 9 years :-d





Jake B said:


> Actually, the story of that dial was posted here in this thread pages back, after it was poopoo'd by Adam:


I'm getting mixed signals, so is it available?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> I'm getting mixed signals, so is it available?


Not for the Typhoon.


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

I apologise for not reading the entire thread to get this info, but how do I order one again?

I've been checking the web store as regularly as I can, and the typhoons are still listed as "coming soon."

Am I missing some sort of pre-order somewhere? Based on experience, I thought we have to camp at the web store and wait for one to pop up? 

Many thanks!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

well i guess they are sold out.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Jake will be posting them for sale on his web store as they become available.....


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

will the price still be 350 $? I guess not...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> will the price still be 350 $? I guess not...


Yes. $350


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

holly smolly. that is it. I am ordering one.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Mines on the bench for work tomorrow. Big smile.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> Mines on the bench for work tomorrow. Big smile.


So I take it Jake sent you an email update?


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> I want this dial:
> View attachment 1217936


This is the dial I would choose for my custom TII out of the other 4 available. Too bad this is not allowed to be used for the Typhoon. Jake, will you be designing any new dials for the Typhoon while we wait for the cases?


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

ematthews said:


> So I take it Jake sent you an email update?


Yes...Final payment request and stated it would be on bench for work tomorrow and a couple days for testing.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

petersenjp said:


> Yes...Final payment request and stated it would be on bench for work tomorrow and a couple days for testing.


 Oh... OK. I already got that email. So I hope to see mine soon... Why is this watch so hard to wait for??? The only other watch I waited like a boy on Christmas morning was my Tuna..


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Its a classic design, hand assembled and the company is known for quality work. Yup, there's why the wait is so hard


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

For those who already have the Strap only version, could you advise if there is a good aftermarket steel bracelet that fits the watch? What about a straight end link super oyster?? Any chance any curved end link bracelets would work?? Grateful for any thoughts you guys might have! I'm thinking about the models available on tungchoy / strapcode, for example...


I love the original 6105 - and always dreamed of finding one NOS  (very unlikely in the real world, I suppose). So I'm very pleased with how the Classic build of the Typhoon closely resembles it, without being a "clone" :-!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The couple of people who already have the watch can chime in, but the existing endlinks on the market likely won't fit. Should not be a problem with straight end link bracelets - I'm thinking about going with that route.

There should be enough T2 watches - total 500 made. Just email Jake with what you want, or if you don't like the dial choices, wait for future options to come (probably not guaranteed). There's a line of people waiting, so patience is needed. 

I'm thinking about going with the tuna SAT dial with date, the question is what hands to go with them. You guys have any suggestions? I don't particularly like the skinny 6105 hands with SAT dial's big circles, which call for beefier hands.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm trying to find tuna hands to go with the sat dial but no luck yet (tried yobokies and mcww). SKX007 hands would probably work well with the sat dial.



ManMachine said:


> The couple of people who already have the watch can chime in, but the existing endlinks on the market likely won't fit. Should not be a problem with straight end link bracelets - I'm thinking about going with that route.
> 
> There should be enough T2 watches - total 500 made. Just email Jake with what you want, or if you don't like the dial choices, wait for future options to come (probably not guaranteed). There's a line of people waiting, so patience is needed.
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the tuna SAT dial with date, the question is what hands to go with them. You guys have any suggestions? I don't particularly like the skinny 6105 hands with SAT dial's big circles, which call for beefier hands.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I will try to chime in on this either today or tomorrow. I have to look for myself, so I will have to look at Jake's hand selection.



ManMachine said:


> The couple of people who already have the watch can chime in, but the existing endlinks on the market likely won't fit. Should not be a problem with straight end link bracelets - I'm thinking about going with that route.
> 
> There should be enough T2 watches - total 500 made. Just email Jake with what you want, or if you don't like the dial choices, wait for future options to come (probably not guaranteed). There's a line of people waiting, so patience is needed.
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the tuna SAT dial with date, the question is what hands to go with them. You guys have any suggestions? I don't particularly like the skinny 6105 hands with SAT dial's big circles, which call for beefier hands.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> The couple of people who already have the watch can chime in, but the existing endlinks on the market likely won't fit. Should not be a problem with straight end link bracelets - I'm thinking about going with that route.
> 
> There should be enough T2 watches - total 500 made. Just email Jake with what you want, or if you don't like the dial choices, wait for future options to come (probably not guaranteed). There's a line of people waiting, so patience is needed.
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the tuna SAT dial with date, the question is what hands to go with them. You guys have any suggestions? I don't particularly like the skinny 6105 hands with SAT dial's big circles, which call for beefier hands.


Did you see the larger white and orange hands that Jake has the picture of with Tuna style dial. Those look good... I chose the classic since I wanted an original Seiko really bad. This will be as close as I can get.


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

ematthews said:


> .I chose the classic since I wanted an original Seiko really bad. This will be as close as I can get.


My thoughts exactly! For an iconic piece like the 6105, I wanted something with very similar design influences all around. Should be a knockout! Please post photos when you get yours in the flesh. And grateful for any photos / thoughts on compatible steel bracelets!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> I'm trying to find tuna hands to go with the sat dial but no luck yet (tried yobokies and mcww). SKX007 hands would probably work well with the sat dial.


What do you think:


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

petersenjp said:


> Yes...Final payment request and stated it would be on bench for work tomorrow and a couple days for testing.


Hmmm.... since you just paid now, I assume you were not part of the pre-order last December. I was, and asked for a T2 but still have not heard anything. grrrr :-s


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Submarin3r said:


> Hmmm.... since you just paid now, I assume you were not part of the pre-order last December. I was, and asked for a T2 but still have not heard anything. grrrr :-s


Wrong..Please don't assume. He is definitely on the pre-order list, and did take my option to take the strap only version. That meant there was an outstanding balance of $50. I don't get the assumption and anger. I've got 1000 watches total to make by hand, and I'm not even stressed about it.


----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

Where's the popcorn, this is better then Duck Dynasty. !!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I pre-ordered October 12. Still haven't had any email asking for my preference re: waiting for the TII vs getting a T2 now. Not too concerned about timeframe because I'd like to wait for the TII, but I am wondering why I haven't had that email yet and if it means that my pre-order is MIA. Assume that this means that Jake is sending out the emails in the order in which he received the pre-orders and that mine will come eventually. I am NOT sending an email to Dagaz watches because I don't want to distract Jake from assembling and shipping watches :-d


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Jake B said:


> Wrong..Please don't assume. He is definitely on the pre-order list, and did take my option to take the strap only version. That meant there was an outstanding balance of $50. I don't get the assumption and anger. I've got 1000 watches total to make by hand, and I'm not even stressed about it.


So those of us who pre-ordered and are willing to wait for the T-II we get it for a discounted price of $600 with bracelet instead of the regular price of $650 ($50 savings).

But if we opt for the T-2 there is no pre-order discount then, since $350 is the regular price currently listed on 10watches?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Slant said:


> So those of us who pre-ordered and are willing to wait for the T-II we get it for a discounted price of $600 with bracelet instead of the regular price of $650 ($50 savings).
> 
> But if we opt for the T-2 there is no pre-order discount then, since $350 is the regular price currently listed on 10watches?


Correct...If you choose to take the automatic, strap watch, the price is $350. I would like to clarify the reason for my needing to run another full 500 piece run of watches. The reason was so as not to "bait and switch" customers by telling them that I could no longer provide a watch on bracelet after I had promised ...so.

The original run of 500pcs t_11 Typhoon 300m ltd. ed. NE15 based watches, on SEL bracelet still stand, and the cases are now in the manufacturing process.

The additional run of 7S26 based watches on strap are now being produced in addition, and are available to anyone. Basically, I'm allowing people to break their agreement since I'm a bit late and still offer them a priority place if they want the lower priced watch that's available now.

My facebook page is a great place to discuss this stuff, and it's all already been discussed there.  You don't need to enroll in facebook to read it...and, if you're on the pre-order list, you'll get an email to discuss the offer when your place comes up, too


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jake B said:


> ...and, if you're on the pre-order list, you'll get an email to discuss the offer when your place comes up, too


 See! My instincts were correct!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> What do you think:
> 
> View attachment 1220020


Have you tried Rob at Welcome at Monsterwatches, crazy about Seiko watches

He does sell seiko hands.... For the SAT dial and Tuna style hands.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake

A lot of people here HATE Facebook!!



Jake B said:


> Correct...If you choose to take the automatic, strap watch, the price is $350. I would like to clarify the reason for my needing to run another full 500 piece run of watches. The reason was so as not to "bait and switch" customers by telling them that I could no longer provide a watch on bracelet after I had promised ...so.
> 
> The original run of 500pcs t_11 Typhoon 300m ltd. ed. NE15 based watches, on SEL bracelet still stand, and the cases are now in the manufacturing process.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> The couple of people who already have the watch can chime in, but the existing endlinks on the market likely won't fit. Should not be a problem with straight end link bracelets - I'm thinking about going with that route.
> 
> There should be enough T2 watches - total 500 made. Just email Jake with what you want, or if you don't like the dial choices, wait for future options to come (probably not guaranteed). There's a line of people waiting, so patience is needed.
> 
> I'm thinking about going with the tuna SAT dial with date, the question is what hands to go with them. You guys have any suggestions? I don't particularly like the skinny 6105 hands with SAT dial's big circles, which call for beefier hands.


Wouldn't bother emailing Jake with typhoon questions if you check face book apparently you won't get a reply as he's being swamped with queries and can't answer them all ( to many )

If your on the preorder list he will contact you. ( be patient )

If your not on the preorder list keep a eye on his webstore to snag a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Jake
> 
> A lot of people here HATE Facebook!!


ROFL.....lot of people HATE Watchuseek


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Jake B said:


> ROFL.....lot of people HATE Watchuseek


Hey you kids, get off my lawn!!!! :-d


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Jake B said:


> ROFL.....lot of people HATE Watchuseek


Normally I like to congratulate folks when they reach a milestone post number, but since this was your 3,600th...... ;-)


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Not for the Typhoon.


Can I buy the one in the photo?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thuggee said:


> If your not on the preorder list keep a eye on his webstore to snag a watch.


Yeap.. keep an eye on the store. Be quick ! Snip it once available !


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Jake is assembling these two versions for me today, hopefully, if all goes according to plan.....

I really dont mind the 7s movement. It still has the Seiko DNA.

Watch #1 



Dial : #8 C1 date window SAT dial (same as in pic)

Bezel: #3 Countdown GMT bezel

Crown: #1 D-Dive Crown
Hands: 6105 STYLE HANDS SET, C1 w/ RED STOPLIGHT (same as in pic)





Watch #2




Dial : #2 C1 date window dial

Bezel: #2 Classic (8110 Bezel)
Crown: #3 Classic crown

Hands: Same handset as in picture with silver hands with lume (c1) and silver stoplight seconds hand.



I want this one if the hands and bezel pip have the C1 (white Lume) .

_*Watch #1 was ordered as a result of seeing the NE15 version that Oscar had ordered. I was going to go with the red minute hand also but decided at the last minute to get the all white handsets. I figured with the reduced cost of the 7s version I could afford to do a sort of unusual mod (for me anyhow) just to have something completely different. Not sure about the countdown bezel but I have a few and they do fit into the "something different" category. If I dont warm up to it I can always get another bezel insert. Great thing about Jakes Dagaz pieces. So many options and usually they are available for purchase imeediately .

Watch 2 is basically the stock date dial 6105 classic with standard options. Just thought I should have one and I really like the raised Indexes that Jake used in his dials. More pronounced that the PRS 68 (I think, anyhow, although I also really like the Prs 68) which I think gives the dial more personality.

I went with the C1 because I prefer the white color of the lume even tho the C3 is brighter. I dont do a lot of night ops anyhow.
There were a few pics on Jakes facebook of these two models but I ll post some pics when they arrive.

Very impressed with his service and output as well as his ability to keep up on all the fronts both in Emails, Facebook, WUS, and other Forums. There has to be more than 1 Jake!!! And I do understand his need to limit his email correspondences at this point. The MAN has to make his watches (and my watches too...heh heh.).

Keep up the good work, Jake!
*_


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

That was the prototype. It was sold about three months ago via an auction on the 10watches site, where people would post how much they would buy it for. I think the final price was $650- $750.

I also wanted that dial and hand setup, but I can see how it now makes the prototype special. (A nod to Noah)



MACHENE.Tech said:


> Can I buy the one in the photo?


Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Jake B said:


> Wrong..Please don't assume. He is definitely on the pre-order list, and did take my option to take the strap only version. That meant there was an outstanding balance of $50. I don't get the assumption and anger. I've got 1000 watches total to make by hand, and I'm not even stressed about it.


Ah.... Ok then, I stand corrected.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

transit98 said:


> That was the prototype. It was sold about three months ago via an auction on the 10watches site, where people would post how much they would buy it for. I think the final price was $650- $750.
> 
> I also wanted that dial and hand setup, but I can see how it now makes the prototype special. (A nod to Noah)
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 4


*SIGH*


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

My incoming. Just got the tracking today.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that C1 or C3 dial, and are the hands C1?

Please post some closeup wrist shots from the front, hopefully in natural light. I feel some of these photos distort the actual watch scale a bit and the edge of the asymmetric case looks huge.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Is that C1 or C3 dial, and are the hands C1?
> 
> Please post some closeup wrist shots from the front, hopefully in natural light. I feel some of these photos distort the actual watch scale a bit and the edge of the asymmetric case looks huge.


C1 for everything. Wrist shots will be posted as soon as I receive the watch.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I wish I could see my tracking number..


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

snert said:


> My incoming. Just got the tracking today.


Love that combo.
I was going for the classic crown but that d-tech just sits flusher with the case IMO.


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

Has anyone else seen this:







Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net
A different (more literal) but beautifully executed interpretation of the iconic 6105. I like the Dagaz vision as well, which seems to impart more of the character of its brand. If money were no object, I'd love to have both.  But since this is real life, I'll have to settle for seeing photos of them side by side from someone with more financial means that I have! If anyone has both pieces, please put up some photos!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

New to WUS said:


> Has anyone else seen this:
> View attachment 1220878
> 
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net
> A different (more literal) but beautifully executed interpretation of the iconic 6105. I like the Dagaz vision as well, which seems to impart more of the character of its brand. If money were no object, I'd love to have both.  But since this is real life, I'll have to settle for seeing photos of them side by side from someone with more financial means that I have! If anyone has both pieces, please put up some photos!


Oh, boy.... :roll::-x


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## titch345 (Feb 23, 2009)

In comparison with the PRS68 , it looks to have been designed by a 12 year old , cut by an angle grinder and finished by wire brush . In all fairness though the case takes second stage to the dials .


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I have this one, but it definitely more of a copy than Jake's reintepretation (like the Tsunami was a reinterpretation of the 6309).

It is a nice watch, but I can't get over the Smiths name on the dial.



New to WUS said:


> Has anyone else seen this:
> View attachment 1220878
> 
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net
> A different (more literal) but beautifully executed interpretation of the iconic 6105. I like the Dagaz vision as well, which seems to impart more of the character of its brand. If money were no object, I'd love to have both.  But since this is real life, I'll have to settle for seeing photos of them side by side from someone with more financial means that I have! If anyone has both pieces, please put up some photos!


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I have this one, but it definitely more of a copy than Jake's reintepretation (like the Tsunami was a reinterpretation of the 6309).
> 
> It is a nice watch, but I can't get over the Smiths name on the dial.


Congrats on picking up a great piece! What bracelet / strap do you most often wear it on? I really want a 6105 homage (either one) and I think leather could be a great option. Throw up a pic if you have time!


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

titch345 said:


> In comparison with the PRS68 , it looks to have been designed by a 12 year old , cut by an angle grinder and finished by wire brush . In all fairness though the case takes second stage to the dials .


So which dial do you prefer???


----------



## titch345 (Feb 23, 2009)

Do they do a stealth ?


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

titch345 said:


> In comparison with the PRS68 , it looks to have been designed by a 12 year old , cut by an angle grinder and finished by wire brush . In all fairness though the case takes second stage to the dials .


That's one man's opinion, alright...

Another man's opinion (mine, in this instance) is this: in comparison, this PRS68 looks like fresh from Loyswatch bench after a hot and humid sunday afternoon in Philippines (no offense to Loy at all, since I have a few of his refurbished 6309's, now all modded up).

Not a modicum of creativity put into that one. And it gets worse. It screams "hey, I pretend to be an iconic Seiko, but in reality I'm nothing but a bastard watch whose real father has been kept in secret and not even Snowden might dig up the truth on this".

I wish we could spare bringing this Typhoon x Smiths debate to life once again, but this is a thread created to discuss the Dagaz interpretation of the 6105, period. If the Smiths fans do not wish the mudslinging once again, I suggest you guys keep this thread clean, please.

In the meantime I'll try to continue with my mouth shut on this subject....


----------



## titch345 (Feb 23, 2009)

A bastard watch with quality , not some hotchpoch thrown together which needs a redesign ?


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

titch345 said:


> A bastard watch with quality


Only time will tell, buddy....


----------



## titch345 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quite true , but I think it may have more longevity than the other wannabes .


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

titch345 said:


> not some hotchpoch thrown together which needs a redesign ?


Hummm....correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't exactly one of the Smiths models (the Everest, if I'm not mistaken) that had a repeated case of crystals falling off from sudden temperature changes or something? I'd say _*that*_ needed redesign.

IMO, what happened to Typhoon takes nothing from the watch, but adds tons to the positive image of the company owner's in owning up to his word towards his customers, once he commited to deliver a watch that contained a SEL bracelet, and that's exactly what he's going to deliver.

It's not his fault if his suppliers effed up with the first design....he seeked the only possible solution to make things right: find another supplier who could deliver a case exact to specs. Hey, it would not be necessary to have 02 models of the Typhoon offered, if the idea was to bring to the market a homage dive watch that takes regular thin spring bars. If that was the case, then the Typhoon would be ready for sale with the first 500 cases, using a Seiko movement (NE15) and SEL bracelet but with thin spring bars.

I suspect your PRS68 uses thin spring bars, doesn't it? ;-)

Have a look at that "green assassin bubble" called a pip insert on the PRS and then come back to talk to me about 'redesign', 'quality', '12 year old', etc...


----------



## titch345 (Feb 23, 2009)

Mmm , one instance ., would you care to cherry pick on Dagaz ?


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

I like both, and appreciate that we have both on the market. The only injustice is not being able to afford each version right now.
The PRS68 strikes me as mature, stately, and just screams quality. Whilst the Typhoon is more young, fun and cool. If I were shopping for my Dad, it would be the PRS68. He's a Harris tweed and single malt scotch guy, and would love everything about it. :-! But if I'm shopping for me, and I can only afford one model it will be the Typhoon. My hobbies are motorcycling, snorkeling, and lots of overseas travel. I look for timepieces that are reliable and versatile. The Typhoon looks to "fit" me a little better as something young, modern & sporty.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

titch345 said:


> Mmm , one instance ., would you care to cherry pick on Dagaz ?


Not sure what you mean by 'cherry pick', but to my knowledge I don't remember ever hearing about flying crystals on any Dagaz offering....


----------



## titch345 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good reasoning and analogy


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

titch345 said:


> Good reasoning and analogy


Yeah, likewise bud.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm disgusted by both sides of the Dagaz vs Timefactors argument - it got ugly on Votokin's PRS-68 appreciation thread here on WUS and the reaction to it on the TZ-UK Timefactors forum was ugly as well. A lot of ignorance being displayed by people on both sides. Room enough in the world (and in my watch case if it ever comes down to it) for both. For now, I'm content with my Seiko 6105 and look forward to a Custom TII (preordered in October 2012) configure like this (current iteration; it will no doubt chnage): SKX handset, Tuna-esque dial with date and C3 lume, classic crown, Tsunami bezel insert. I'm thrilled a t the prospect of having the original alongside something "similar but different"... and to think that when I ordered almost a year ago, my intention was to go classic! I can't wait to see some custom builds - curious about the Explorer dial and I'd like to see more classic dialed examples before I commit.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I think there's enough room and demand for both in the marketplace. 

But THIS thread is for Typhoon discussion. I think the deluxe version will be very cool. Working closely in another industry that depends on third party manufacturers, sometimes things go wrong.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Darwin said:


> I'm disgusted by both sides of the Dagaz vs Timefactors argument...A lot of ignorance being displayed by people on both sides.


Agreed.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Those who like the PRS-68 and don't like the Typhoon can post in another thread. This long thread is for those who are interested in getting a Typhoon, to see specs, choices, photos, and reviews.

Cheers.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Darwin said:


> I'm disgusted by both sides of the Dagaz vs Timefactors argument - it got ugly on Votokin's PRS-68 appreciation thread here on WUS and the reaction to it on the TZ-UK Timefactors forum was ugly as well. A lot of ignorance being displayed by people on both sides. Room enough in the world (and in my watch case if it ever comes down to it) for both. For now, I'm content with my Seiko 6105 and look forward to a Custom TII (preordered in October 2012) configure like this (current iteration; it will no doubt chnage): SKX handset, Tuna-esque dial with date and C3 lume, classic crown, Tsunami bezel insert. I'm thrilled a t the prospect of having the original alongside something "similar but different"... and to think that when I ordered almost a year ago, my intention was to go classic! I can't wait to see some custom builds - curious about the Explorer dial and I'd like to see more classic dialed examples before I commit.


And I agree with you wholeheartedly, brother. I apologize if I came offensive to you and others.

I tend to think along the same lines, and also posted a few times something to that effect. If people love the 6105 but don't wanna spend the kinda cash such a vintage commands nowadays with the perils of a vintage watch, then the PRS is the answer to their prayers (specially if the collector currently doesn't own a 6105 or have never owned one); and if the person already has or have owned a 6105 and want something similar but different, like you say, then the T2 or T-II is the right one.

Just like that other thread that has gone kaput was all about the PRS, this one here is for the Typhoon, only. When some outsider comes raining on the Typhoon admirers parade, expect at least to see some form of reaction, I would say.

I'll enforce restrain to myself and keep my piehole shut, again. Sorry for any harsh words, folks. 
Peace!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

My finger was not pointed at you, Chris - no offence taken from you comments!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Darwin said:


> My finger was not pointed at you, Chris - no offence taken from you comments!


b-):-!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

snert said:


> I have owned 6309's and I currently own 2 tsunami's. I have never thought of the Tsunami as a 6309 homage. To me, it is a great watch with a similar case shape. The Typhoon is a watch that has a case similar to the 6105. That is it. I am more interested in the other dial possibilities, not the classic. That is my 2 cents. I kept my pre-order/deposit for the T-II. I have a reservation/no deposit as well. I'm anxiously waiting for the email from Jake. I would like to pick up a custom T-2 with my reservation.


Repost due to the current direction of the thread.


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree with *snert* in that the Typhoon for me was always going to be about getting a tool watch with a similar case shape as the 6105. Even if I could pick up a pristine 6105 I wouldn't be able to risk using it for swimming, let alone diving. I am in for a pre-order custom, and I accepted the risk that Jake's choice of dials etc. wouldn't be exactly what I wanted. My interpretation of Jake's preference (which could be completely wrong) based on what I have seen of his own personal collection on WUS and other Dagaz watches is that he likes black dials. This seems to have been demonstrated by the custom dials on offer. Jake seems genuinely surprised that some people don't think there is a good selection (bit like Henry Ford - you can have any colour you like as long as it is black!). But ultimately this is his choice - I have no problem with that.

I'll use my pre-order to get a T2 (I quite like the Expedition dial in C3) instead of waiting for the TII simply because I have enough black-faced divers (including a Tsunami UDT bone frog) and wanted to get a blue dial in my collection. I recently sold a Helson and a Steinhart OVM to lighten the number of black-faced divers and I don't want to spend the full $600 to get another one, but am happy to fork out $350 for a watch I know I'll use and enjoy. The money I save I'll put towards getting that elusive blue-faced diver!


----------



## Hank J. (Sep 14, 2013)

Am I the only one?? :-s

No offense to those excited about this product, but personally I must confess that I'm colossally disappointed. :-( $300 in cash for a pre-order, and one year of waiting. All for a design that misses the mark on so many levels. From the photos so far, the T-2 has none of the timelessness of the actual 6105. And at the same time, it cannot stand on its own as a new design. Which is something that Noah's Tsunami absolutely did, becoming a *modern* classic on the basis of its quality and excellent lines / proportions. Which is what convinced me to jump at the first chance on a Typhoon pre-order.

By contrast, the T-2 just doesn't work design-wise. 

It looks virtually nothing like a 6105: the bezel insert width is enormous / totally disproportionate to the case; the "classic" dial's 12 hr. marker looks wrong altogether for the watch; the date window is moved to 4:00 and no longer has the beautiful "picture frame" style deep chromed beveling... :think: At the same time, it doesn't work as a new design that can stand on its own either. It
looks like a mishmash of clashing styles and, dare I say it, cheap. 

Yes, I could wait for the "Deluxe" T-II. But there is no assurance the basic proportions of the case / bezel will be corrected. Or that new dials that people are actually excited about would be forthcoming. (Even the most ardent fans here have noted disappointment in the current options). If I were confident that the T-II would correct these issues, I would gladly pay the additional $300 -- as it would be well worth it to actually enjoy the watch. But I've honestly found the whole development process to be far from predictable / transparent.

I would have been thrilled with either of two options: 1) a truly "new" watch with exciting design elements and choices -- like dials in multiple colours, with better and more varied options, or :2) a true 6105 homage w/ modern materials. Sadly, I think this misses the mark in both respects. What a disappointment. YMMV


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Hank J. said:


> ......... a true 6105 homage w/ modern materials.


The only true 6105 is a,...... Seiko 6105 !
Dagaz Typhoon is an interpretation, couple with modern manufacturing material, modern Seiko movement and choice of selection on dial, insert, crown...etc.
Trouble with some consumer is choice. Given them some choice, they complaint. Given them no choice, they complaint.

It seems many people prefer a repo 6105 dial.
Maybe Jake may consider producing a no date, no choice "Dagaz" dial and solve the issue once and for all.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Jeez, anyone would think Jake is forcing people to buy his watch


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hank J. said:


> Am I the only one?? :-s
> 
> No offense to those excited about this product, but personally I must confess that I'm colossally disappointed. :-( $300 in cash for a pre-order, and one year of waiting. All for a design that misses the mark on so many levels. From the photos so far, the T-2 has none of the timelessness of the actual 6105. And at the same time, it cannot stand on its own as a new design. Which is something that Noah's Tsunami absolutely did, becoming a *modern* classic on the basis of its quality and excellent lines / proportions. Which is what convinced me to jump at the first chance on a Typhoon pre-order.
> 
> ...


I have one of the 02 prototypes ever made....

Trust me on this: the case + bezel + insert combo totally flow together. It's just as much a work of art as the Tsunami case itself.

It seems that your main grip with this project is the dial options, and I don't blame you. I mean a taste is a taste, and each one has its own, and more importantly, each one is entitled to it. b-)

I'm sure Jake is listening to the Dagaz fanbase and will work on dial offerings, as much as he worked on Tsunami dial options as the months and years went by (for those not aware of it, the first Tsunami was out and on a buyer's wrist way back in 2009 ;-) ....it took its due time - and a long one - to become the smash hit it eventually did).

Give the man a confidence vote, and don't give up on your pre order deposit. Take your time and wait for bit to see if other dial options surface. ;-)

Here's one of the two protos ever made:




Lume shot


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Personally, and I know that this is sacrilege pure and simple to Seiko loyalists, I kind of prefer Jake's classic over the original. I prefer no date in general, on divers i like small simple indices, and I think that the wider bezel makes the whole watch have a hint of fun to it. I also appreciate the work that Jake has put into this, the help he has given me personally, and the fact that he was a man if his word with the bracelets. Call me a fanboy or whatever you would like, but I know that the wait for my Classic will be well worth it. 

(Unless he runs out of C1 no-date dials, which seems unlikely ;-))


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I like the idea of a reinterpretation better. If you want a 6105 go out and buy one.

I did....

But I still like the Typhoon's idea as well... not truly shook out on the dial selection, but I thought the idea was good one.



xzqt said:


> The only true 6105 is a,...... Seiko 6105 !
> Dagaz Typhoon is an interpretation, couple with modern manufacturing material, modern Seiko movement and choice of selection on dial, insert, crown...etc.
> Trouble with some consumer is choice. Given them some choice, they complaint. Given them no choice, they complaint.
> 
> ...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> I have one of the 02 prototypes ever made....
> 
> Here's one of the two protos ever made:
> 
> ...


Nice ! 
Like i said..... dont know why? ..... some how this dial seems to "click" with the Typhoon case.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> I like the idea of a reinterpretation better. If you want a 6105 go out and buy one. ------- *AGREED*
> 
> I did....
> 
> But I still like the Typhoon's idea as well... not truly shook out on the dial selection, but I thought the idea was good one.


I like the idea of a reinterpretation better. If you want a 6105 go out and buy one. ------- *AGREED*


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> I have one of the 02 prototypes ever made....
> 
> Here's one of the two protos ever made:
> 
> ...


That's really a beauty..... and yes, as others have already said, that dial somehow goes pretty well with the Typhoon case/ bezel dimensions.

BTW, is this proto the one with the NH 26 movement in it ? I recall Jake mentioning one had the NE 15 and the other the NH 26 in it.

Regards,


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> I have one of the 02 prototypes ever made....
> 
> Trust me on this: the case + bezel + insert combo totally flow together. It's just as much a work of art as the Tsunami case itself.
> 
> ...


The wrist shots help give the the watch some perspective. The bezel doesn't look out of proportion when you are not looking at it up close. I like it. My T-2 is currently in the air. As I said before, I look at the Typhoon as a Dagaz watch with a 6105 style case. The rest is up to Jake. I hope there are more dials available for the T-II. I have one of those on order as well. I post pics as soon as it arrives, but here are a couple pics that Jake sent me.


----------



## Hank J. (Sep 14, 2013)

I like that Tyhoon prototype much better than what's on offer for the rest of us! (But I still think the proportions are off a little bit).

Seems like I am in the minority here, but here's my take:

1. THIS is what a modern classic looks like - an amazing reinvention of the 6309 that to me completely surpasses the original in every way in terms of design & build quality:







(The bezel, while it has bold numbers, is still in perfect width / proportion to the case. Noah's innovations like the triple tier bezel & tech crown just work perfectly. As does the gorgeous dial, whose clean indices are in perfect balance to the bezel numbers).:-! For a "modern" redesign, this is hard to beat. It has that simplicity that all truly great & timeless designs have.

2. And THIS is what a high quality, faithful reproduction of a classic ("homage") looks like. Wow.








3. And THIS my friends is just wrong... All out of proportion. No elements in harmony w/ each other. Neither a faithful reproduction. Nor a modern reinvention that improves on the original like the beloved Tsunami did...o|


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Terribly sorry that you dislike my watch so much Hank J,total posts 2, that you had to join just to say how wrong it is. I guess you can keep saving for something else |>



Hank J. said:


> I like that Tyhoon prototype much better than what's on offer for the rest of us! (But I still think the proportions are off a little bit).
> 
> Seems like I am in the minority here, but here's my take:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Nice !
> Like i said..... dont know why? ..... some how this dial seems to "click" with the Typhoon case.


I totally totally agree. Jake has no more of them left.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Jake B said:


> Terribly sorry that you dislike my watch so much Hank J,total posts 2, that you had to join just to say how wrong it is. I guess you can keep saving for something else |>


Wow. I'd have to agree with you Jake. Pretty harsh reaction to the watch. Again, why do people want a copy... I don't get it.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I think we need to put out a petition to Jake on this dial. Honestly.... as a few have said, it has great proportions to the Typhoon dial and the case... it clicks!!!



phlabrooy said:


> That's really a beauty..... and yes, as others have already said, that dial somehow goes pretty well with the Typhoon case/ bezel dimensions.
> 
> BTW, is this proto the one with the NH 26 movement in it ? I recall Jake mentioning one had the NE 15 and the other the NH 26 in it.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I totally totally agree. Jake has no more of them left.


Did he confirm that with you? Cos from the story that he told:

That dial that went into the prototype actually has great sentimental value. It was a dial that Noah ordered when he first started the company back around 2005, when dials were coming from the company where my future wife worked. The dials were ordered as 4:00 dials for 7S26 by mistake by Noah, forgetting that the crown position on the 007 was actually at 3:45. Needless to say, they weren't correct for use with modern Seiko divers as the pins were not in the correct positions The dials were pretty much duds, but Noah never tossed them, and insisted that they'd be put to good use someday.

Fast forward 8 years...Noah is no longer with us, the dial company that manufactured the dials is no longer in existence, I'm married with a daughter to the girl who worked there, and we're just about to realize one of Noah's visions, the modernized 6105 homage. When I received the prototype, I realized that I had no dials to fit properly since the crown is at true 4:00, and was about to go the dial dots route, when it struck me...The dials! I went digging for them in a drawer in the stockroom, and sure enough, they were a fit. To me, it seemed like things had come full circle. Cheers, Jake B

It sounds like there's a batch that came in to fit 4 o'clock crown - unless it was an order of only a few dials which seems odd. Those dials were never tossed he said. Maybe Jakie boy is holding out on us to make some special edition Noah X/W specials down the road :think:

Jokes, jokes, please no one get their panties in a bunch please.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

poxyhen said:


> I agree with *snert* ....
> 
> I'll use my pre-order to get a T2 (I quite like the Expedition dial in C3) instead of waiting for the TII simply because I have enough black-faced divers (including a Tsunami UDT bone frog) and wanted to get a blue dial in my collection. I recently sold a Helson and a Steinhart OVM to lighten the number of black-faced divers and I don't want to spend the full $600 to get another one, but am happy to fork out $350 for a watch I know I'll use and enjoy. The money I save I'll put towards getting that elusive blue-faced diver!


I totally agree with you on the too many black faced, usual divers. I was really hoping for more variation on the dial selection....

I want a classic, as Jake envisioned, and i have one classic on preorder (i'm going for the TII for this), but for my other two customs I'd love to have a dial that is in a different vein that what's out there right now... preferably a different colour or something VERY unsual.... could jake do one similar to the CAV edition that he put out?


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't wait for my email from Jake
Love his work


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Bill,

Thanks for chiming in... I think many here might take your commments as pissing on the corn flakes this morning.

However, most of those providing comments did vote with our wallet, sight unseen, placeing deposits down for a preorder. We can't now 'unvote' with our wallets.

I don't think people are upset here with how the case, bezel, crown looks... it is only the dial that is getting the muted reaction.... that's all.

EDIT: deleted posted quote from BW upon request.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*A beautifully executed Fullswing 6105 replica -*



New to WUS said:


> Has anyone else seen this:
> View attachment 1220878
> 
> Timefactors Quality Watches On The Net
> A different (more literal) but beautifully executed interpretation of the iconic 6105. I like the Dagaz vision as well, which seems to impart more of the character of its brand. If money were no object, I'd love to have both.  But since this is real life, I'll have to settle for seeing photos of them side by side from someone with more financial means that I have! If anyone has both pieces, please put up some photos!


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I don't think people are upset here with how the case, bezel, crown looks... it is only the dial that is getting the muted reaction.... that's all.


I agree. If we took a look at the tsunami run, it took a while to have all the different dials selection. For me, I am waiting on the T-II. I would be willing to wait much longer for the bracelet and the possibility of more dial selection. I was hoping for a color dial and maybe a color bezel. The hard choice is do I go ahead and get the T-2 !?!

I envision a red bezel South a blue dial or the black bay homage dial.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Hank J. said:


> I like that Tyhoon prototype much better than what's on offer for the rest of us! (But I still think the proportions are off a little bit).
> 
> Seems like I am in the minority here, but here's my take:
> 
> ...


Funny for 2 post, you seems to know more than some people do.
However, I must agreed about the high quality reproductiom part.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah..., ummm...

I don't think there will ever be a coloured bezel. That's not how Jake rolls.... Not even sure how that'd even work.



LittleTim said:


> I agree. If we took a look at the tsunami run, it took a while to have all the different dials selection. For me, I am waiting on the T-II. I would be willing to wait much longer for the bracelet and the possibility of more dial selection. I was hoping for a color dial and maybe a color bezel. The hard choice is do I go ahead and get the T-2 !?!
> 
> I envision a red bezel South a blue dial or the black bay homage dial.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Everything about the Typhoon clicks - EXCEPT the dial choices. The more I look at the Tuna dial it looks clownish to me - Huge circles with outlines. Then we have the military - not on a dive watch!! The others are too plain jane. At this point the only one I would like is the prototype dial, but.......

Petition for more dial choices. YES!!!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah ! The spoilt for choice issue again !

More coloured dial, more coloured bezel...... ahhhh.... Jake going to explode ! Again !

Hehe....like I said just do a repo dial. Leave the rest as custom.

Problem solved.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I totally totally agree. Jake has no more of them left.


Dropped them off, along with a couple of hundred SXK007 dials taken out of mods, at our dials factory last week and traded the value in scrap brass towards dials....


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake B said:


> Dropped them off, along with a couple of hundred SXK007 dials taken out of mods, at our dials factory last week and traded the value in scrap brass towards dials....


Ahhh.... that goes the favourite dial....


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Jake... I am willing to look at additional cost (even cost for a "one off" dial) for my two custom orders to get a custom dial/colour choice.

Would this be possible?

Even at a cost of $100 for a custom dial? I'd be open to that.

Again love the case, dial, crown selections!! I really like the classic as well!

Cheers!!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Everything about the Typhoon clicks - EXCEPT the dial choices. The more I look at the Tuna dial it looks clownish to me - Huge circles with outlines. Then we have the military - not on a dive watch!! The others are too plain jane. At this point the only one I would like is the prototype dial, but......
> Petition for more dial choices. YES!!!


No need for a petition I think...Jake is listening ........

As for the military dial I kind of think why it is there...just think of the Benrus....same dial bezel insert and hands (mil ladder available at dagaz) and the end product could be a nice 6105/Benrus combo.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

KUNISMAN said:


> No need for a petition I think...Jake is leastening ........
> 
> As for the military dial I kind of think why it is there...just think of the Benrus....same dial bezel insert and hands (mil ladder available at dagaz) and the end product could be a nice 6105/Benrus combo.
> View attachment 1221750


I'd like to see that! Any Photoshop gurus out here?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I got what I wanted. Classic with Tsunami insert. Happy Happy Happy!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

How about a custom Bernrus dial like the one below, but bringing in the features of the custom CAV watch with the dial that was done on the CAV?

How about a style that is similar to this dial?










That would look awesome!!

Anyone?



KUNISMAN said:


> No need for a petition I think...Jake is leastening ........
> 
> As for the military dial I kind of think why it is there...just think of the Benrus....same dial bezel insert and hands (mil ladder available at dagaz) and the end product could be a nice 6105/Benrus combo.
> View attachment 1221750


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yes, this is the one with the unbranded 7s26 movement...



phlabrooy said:


> That's really a beauty..... and yes, as others have already said, that dial somehow goes pretty well with the Typhoon case/ bezel dimensions.
> 
> BTW, is this proto the one with the NH 26 movement in it ? I recall Jake mentioning one had the NE 15 and the other the NH 26 in it.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

snert said:


> The wrist shots help give the the watch some perspective. The bezel doesn't look out of proportion when you are not looking at it up close. I like it. My T-2 is currently in the air. As I said before, I look at the Typhoon as a Dagaz watch with a 6105 style case. The rest is up to Jake. I hope there are more dials available for the T-II. I have one of those on order as well. I post pics as soon as it arrives, but here are a couple pics that Jake sent me.


And you're right. It isn't not even a bit out of proportion.

Don't forget: the asymetrical shape of the case due to the huge crown guard (just like on the original 6105) makes this one a bit bigger than the Tsunami case, but at the same time they are the same diameter of 44mm.

This design thing has a lot to do with visual and illusion, too, don't forget. So the big numbered inserts go totally in proportion with the bigger insert. And if your dial choice is not shabby on the impact side of things either, then you are good to go and no need to worry about things being out of proportion.

This dial matches the case 100%. It's a military dial, plain as jane, totally unbranded. It helps to create the stealth effect.
That's why people are raving about this dial. The military connection with the 6105 and Seiko diver's in general appeals a lot to the fans.

Throw away all your doubts about this project, people. It is ONE HECK OF A COOL WATCH, trust me on this. It is a tool diver all the way to the bank.

Place your bet and get it! The worst case scenario is dropping your exemplar by the flipping block if you are convinced it is not for you, and it's better to unload a $350 watch than a $750 + one, IMO.
But make your judgement only with an exemplar in your hands, otherwise you'll be denying the chance of owning an ultra cool watch for the price of a modded SKX007.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

KUNISMAN said:


> No need for a petition I think...Jake is leastening ........
> 
> As for the military dial I kind of think why it is there...just think of the Benrus....same dial bezel insert and hands (mil ladder available at dagaz) and the end product could be a nice 6105/Benrus combo.
> View attachment 1221750


I really want to see this type of a combo on the typhoon.....if it doesn't look totally retarded in that case, I'm going to hold out for one like this.....


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

tallguy said:


> I really want to see this type of a combo on the typhoon.....if it doesn't look totally retarded in that case, I'm going to hold out for one like this.....


i am leaning toward this too
mil dial
no date
however, playing w/ other hands.....
cant decide on bezel either....


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Jake... I am willing to look at additional cost (even cost for a "one off" dial) for my two custom orders to get a custom dial/colour choice.
> 
> Would this be possible?
> 
> ...


Just to go to production with a dial the minimum quantity to put the design team and the factory to work is 100pcs. Takes a lot of time, work, and costs money up front. Dials don't just pop out of dime gumball machines over here :-d

Thanks, really glad you're diggin' the watch.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the combo I'm going for when Jake gets back to me on my custom 7S26



billwilson said:


> i am leaning toward this too
> mil dial
> no date
> however, playing w/ other hands.....
> cant decide on bezel either....


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> Hey Jake... I am willing to look at additional cost (even cost for a "one off" dial) for my two custom orders to get a custom dial/colour choice.
> 
> Would this be possible?
> 
> ...


Zenrag, you mean like this ?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Or maybe this :


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is my take about dial hands combo. This is a tool watch, so will painted dial be more appropriate? Raised dial is a bit dressy, and without the bracelet it seems to miss something, for T2. I figure this is why people like the old vintage like dial from Noah.

I feel that the expedition dial does not match T2, especially if with date. Date is a must for me, so the choice for me would come down to only one, the tuna SAT dial, very toolish and very visible in C3. The tuna is well regarded and its hands are big, matching the large dial circles well. If one is to go with the SAT dial, I feel the 6105 hands are skinny and a bit overpowered. Seems big hands are in order. The SKX hands are moderate size and classy, the seconds hand is the same as tuna, and the silver matches one thing - the polished chapter ring. Not sure if the lume paint of stock SKX hands matches C3 dials in natural light...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Or maybe this :


that snowflake dial works incredibly well with the 6105 case. And Jake has the best snowflakes around! I could see it with basic white sword hands, or snowflake hands.... Both would give it a really bold and graphic look. This would be an amazing option IMHO. Anyone good enough at photoshop to try a mockup??
That basic military dial on the prototype that everyone likes is a nice combo too.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Its actually the same 6105. Its was first mod to accomodate a modern 7s.
Than it was on the snowflake dial. Wanted to try a pilot style, so mounted a 3,6,9,12 dial and hands.
Who know, maybe a proplof will be next !

Just to demo some option. Have an open mind.
Its a watch with a SEIKO movement, plenty of custom parts available.
Not many movement has this option available.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Jake had mentioned a possible reverse classic with silver face and black indices. I have silver tsunami with 6105 hands. It looks awesome on the bracelet. This may work well with the T-II and bracelet as well. A yellow or green dial would work well.


----------



## New to WUS (Apr 24, 2011)

snert said:


> Jake had mentioned a possible reverse classic with silver face and black indices. I have silver tsunami with 6105 hands. It looks awesome on the bracelet. This may work well with the T-II and bracelet as well. A yellow or green dial would work well.
> 
> View attachment 1222492


Oh yeah:-! - NOW we're talking !!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

FROM FACEBOOK

*Dagaz Watch Ltd*
September 13 near Hong Kong, Hong Kong


Thinking of a "reverse" Classic silver sunburst with black raised indices dial.... Hmmmm


----------



## Hank J. (Sep 14, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> How about a custom Bernrus dial like the one below, but bringing in the features of the custom CAV watch with the dial that was done on the CAV?
> 
> How about a style that is similar to this dial?
> 
> that would look good i think


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Forgive me if this has been covered already but personally I would like to see more "diver" type dials for the Typhoon.


Professional Expert


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered already but personally I would like to see more "diver" type dials for the Typhoon.
> 
> Professional Expert


Is It a field watch or dive watch? What's it rated to?

And before people get upset at me for not going through a hundred pages or realizing that the 6105 was a dive watch:

1. Most of you are saying that this is Jake's interpretation of the 6105, so it could be a field or dive watch.

2. I'm not sure if the different cases of the TII/2 affect ratings. So what are they?

I'm sure there will be more dials soon. Otherwise, why would there have been a "custom" option? All the ones released look pretty much the same to me as it is.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess we will see what happens, Sir.

I have post-postponed my 3 Typhoon pre-orders until the 6r15 bracelet version is available...

I do hope by then Jake has some other, perhaps colourful or unique dials (a la Bone Frog), available.

We will see.



rammerjammer said:


> Forgive me if this has been covered already but personally I would like to see more "diver" type dials for the Typhoon.
> 
> Professional Expert


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone has their own styles, their own likes and dislikes. I personally like the SAT dial. I know others have called it clownish and what not.... But for me. That's what I like and that is what is on it's way to me now.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for the bracelet to be available as well (I have a pre-order in for a TII) and if there are no other dials available when my spot in the queue comes up, I'll be going for the Tuna-like dials as well with SKX007 handset, date at 4, and the Tsunami-style insert. That's how I see it for now... Ask me in three months, things may have changed radically. I'm looking forward to seeing some pics of customized T2s; I like the Expedition dial but am not sure how it will look in the 6105 style case. I'm also hoping to see some customized Typhoons with the classic dial. Will probably go non-classic dial though and enjoy wearing it in rotation with my 6105 or with a Smiths PRS-68 if I take the plunge.


petersenjp said:


> Everyone has their own styles, their own likes and dislikes. I personally like the SAT dial. I know others have called it clownish and what not.... But for me. That's what I like and that is what is on it's way to me now.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

So I'm trying not to read through all 1,000+ posts, but I think I've finally pieced most of the story together between here and FB. Can someone tell me if I missed something? It looks like the 7s26/NH26 movement is only available without the bracelet, and for $350. My only question is what is the lug width? I do not see that on the web site size specs. Please not the traditional 19mm. . .

My goal is to get a bracelet that fits this well. If I buy the 7s model, has Jake indicated that he'll sell extra bracelets after he's completed the "deluxe" versions?

Thanks in advance for sparing me the 8 hours of reading. . .


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> So I'm trying not to read through all 1,000+ posts, but I think I've finally pieced most of the story together between here and FB. Can someone tell me if I missed something? It looks like the 7s26/NH26 movement is only available without the bracelet, and for $350. My only question is what is the lug width? I do not see that on the web site size specs. Please not the traditional 19mm. . .
> 
> My goal is to get a bracelet that fits this well. If I buy the 7s model, has Jake indicated that he'll sell extra bracelets after he's completed the "deluxe" versions?
> 
> Thanks in advance for sparing me the 8 hours of reading. . .


You're right about the two different models, but the whole reason that the 7s model even exists is that no bracelet with SELs would fit. To keep his word, Jake has commissioned a second run of cases which will accept a bracelet. Those are the Deluxes. I would imagine that with some work, a 20mm bracelet with hollow end links would fit the 7s model, but I can't really say for sure.

Lug width is 20mm


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

You might get an SEL bracelet to fit, but not with far spring bars...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Perfect. Thank you!!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry, autocorrect got me; that should have read "fat" springbars, as used in Seiko divers...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Since dials option ideas are being thrown out there, anyone else interested in a golden set?

Black sterile dial, no date, gold indices, gold hands, golden font bezel insert?

I would dig this combo, as like the historical MM set.:-!

Perhaps this version might be what Seiko may reissue in the near future for the 6105.
I'm sure a reissue will happen when the time is right.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I like it but WITH the date...


sharkfin said:


> Since dials option ideas are being thrown out there, anyone else interested in a golden set?
> 
> Black sterile dial, no date, gold indices, gold hands, golden font bezel insert?
> 
> ...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe Jake can be more creative here, go beyond the homages and do something new. Although it is awfully hard to be innovative with watch dial designs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

We may be looking for different dial options, but the real decision will come from Jake.

it is even more difficult as the dial size is a weee bit more custom and only for this watch.



sharkfin said:


> Since dials option ideas are being thrown out there, anyone else interested in a golden set?
> 
> Black sterile dial, no date, gold indices, gold hands, golden font bezel insert?
> 
> ...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

sharkfin said:


> Since dials option ideas are being thrown out there, anyone else interested in a golden set?
> 
> Black sterile dial, no date, gold indices, gold hands, golden font bezel insert?
> 
> ...


I doubt Seiko will ever do a reissue. They would have done it already.
I am not a fan of the gold. I think it makes it look vintage. That is my opinion and others have their own opinions. I prefer something a little different. Silver, yellow, or green dial color, with some black Bund style indices and C1 lume with the 4:00 date window.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

That gets back to my suggestion of a CAV a al bone frog set... it would sell nuts!!!



ManMachine said:


> Maybe Jake can be more creative here, go beyond the homages and do something new. Although it is awfully hard to be innovative with watch dial designs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I´m not that much into gold also .... but something around this could be nice...


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> That gets back to my suggestion of a CAV a al bone frog set... it would sell nuts!!!


YES YES YES - Bring back the Bone Frog or similar...


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

FYI-
got my email from Jakeo today
I pre ordered hours before pre ordering closed

Email was to alert me to make choice
and he will let me know when gets to his bench
also sent links for dials and hands from his website, which we all know about (probably)

I will update this post for timing for those with ADD 

17 Sept 2013 - recived first email from Jake asking for choice
17 Sept 2013 - i responded that i am taking the first model w/o bracelet
and Jake hit me back with:
Thanks, and noted. I'll contact you as soon as I reach your place in queue. In the meantime, you can see the current parts selection here: 

http://www.10watches.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=15074894


Any of the hands sets from our premium quality Superluminova hands can be used: http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/category/832274?page=1

Thanks,

Jake B


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

billwilson said:


> FYI-
> got my email from Jakeo today
> I pre ordered hours before pre ordering closed
> 
> ...


I dont recall getting the Hands link. I assumed we could use any hands on the site. Other than the Photo Gallery area on his site, is there a specific Typhoon area??

http://www.10watches.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=15074894 - No Hands shown here. Confused again ;(


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Look what just showed up! Looks outstanding on my wrist. Some quick pics.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

kjd2121 said:


> I dont recall getting the Hands link. I assumed we could use any hands on the site. Other than the Photo Gallery area on his site, is there a specific Typhoon area??
> 
> http://www.10watches.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=15074894 - No Hands shown here. Confused again ;(


From Jake himself regarding hands for the Typhoon

"Any of the hands sets from our premium quality Superluminova hands can be used: http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/category/832274?page=1"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

snert said:


> Look what just showed up! Looks outstanding on my wrist. Some quick pics.


Congrats...looks great...


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

see my edited post



kjd2121 said:


> I dont recall getting the Hands link. I assumed we could use any hands on the site. Other than the Photo Gallery area on his site, is there a specific Typhoon area??
> 
> "T2 TYPHOON PARTS" - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. - No Hands shown here. Confused again ;(


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

snert said:


> Look what just showed up! Looks outstanding on my wrist. Some quick pics.


What Hand Set is this? I dont see it on Jake's site in the Superluminova area.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Would love to see the Typhoon close up and side by side vs. other divers: 6105, Tuna, 007, Sumo, Laguna, etc. 
Cheers.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like the white 6105 style handset from the "Full Handsets for Seiko" page on the Dagaz Webstore.


kjd2121 said:


> What Hand Set is this? I dont see it on Jake's site in the Superluminova area.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

snert said:


> Look what just showed up! Looks outstanding on my wrist. Some quick pics.


That's the best images so far. Mine should be here in days. All classic in my case. Can't wait!!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Looks like the white 6105 style handset from the "Full Handsets for Seiko" page on the Dagaz Webstore.


Don't see any there with the Red dot on the minute hand.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

snert said:


> I doubt Seiko will ever do a reissue. They would have done it already.
> I am not a fan of the gold. I think it makes it look vintage. That is my opinion and others have their own opinions. I prefer something a little different. Silver, yellow, or green dial color, with some black Bund style indices and C1 lume with the 4:00 date window.


Well, with the reissue trend lately, its a matter of timing I believe.

With the 6105's prodution between 1968-1977 and 6309's production at 1976-1988.

I think Seiko will reissue on an anniversary like 35th or 40th anniversary release. Just my hunch.
Or possibly not. Who knows. I'm optimistic. :-d

As for gold details, and vintage look. I'm all for that. Prefer the retro look.b-)

:rodekaartHere's some mocks I made. Note, these aren't real...yet. We can only hope.;-)



I like the sterile dial with no logo, no date and all gold details. |>



This one with date, and logo branding, and countdown time bezel. b-)

So, any interest now?

:-d


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Dave, I loved the mocks! Specially the first one, totally sterile.
Although I would prefer the bezel insert font the same as the Tsunami ( big numbered), in order to be more in proportion with the larger insert.

Jake, are you reading this, brother? 
Some really good ideas, here.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

You're right. However, the red dot on the second hand is a key feature of the original 6105, so I assume that the handset is from the "classic" Typhoon.


kjd2121 said:


> Don't see any there with the Red dot on the minute hand.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Darwin said:


> You're right. However, the red dot on the second hand is a key feature of the original 6105, so I assume that the handset is from the "classic" Typhoon.


The second hand has the red dot. It just doesn't show up the photos.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Interesting photoshop pic. Never thought it can look good in gold.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Interesting and pretty cool exercise, Sharkfin. Your proposed dials aren't consistent with how I think of the Typhoon and the dials that I would want, but to each his own.

I wonder how many late-arriving visitors to this thread are going to be pestering Jake, thinking that your dials are actually Dagaz dials.

For me, I'm looking forward to seeing Jake's silver sunburst dial with raised black indices; see Dagaz Watch Ltd. Facebook post, 9/13/13. As others have written here and elsewhere, the Tsunami customization options developed over a period of nearly three years; it'll be a fun ride to see what comes out of the Dagaz amusement and watch labs as time goes on.

*


ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Dave, I loved the mocks! Specially the first one, totally sterile.
> Although I would prefer the bezel insert font the same as the Tsunami ( big numbered), in order to be more in proportion with the larger insert.
> 
> Jake, are you reading this, brother?
> Some really good ideas, here.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Interesting and pretty cool exercise, Sharkfin. Your proposed dials aren't consistent with how I think of the Typhoon and the dials that I would want, but to each his own.
> 
> I wonder how many late-arriving visitors to this thread are going to be pestering Jake, thinking that your dials are actually Dagaz dials.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt, too much time on my hands waiting like all here, and photoshop helps to see how I realize an idea into setting up a potential build.
Just thought a different look & direction would be cool.

I did note in my post that those were mock ups and not real dials. Just an idea, and the mocks were an illustration to really depict that gold combination for those without imagination. ( you know, a pic is worth a thousand words...)

I guess many like yourself expect the Typhoon to follow the Tsunami platform.
The Tsunami was LE 500pc. 100pc each category, classic/mod/udt bone frog/orange/yellow as initially introduced IIRC.
Only Jake would know exactly how it exactly dispersed as he built most of them. 

The XW Tsunami dials were produced in black/orange/yellow/silver/blue/and even green IIRC.
The Tsunami dials/indices were close repro's to the classic 6309 diver dials.
On the Typhoon, they are not. Its Dagaz interpretation of the classic 6105 diver dial and not really a standard dial size if I'm not mistaken.

So many here may have expected similar variations for the Typhoon.
I just was hoping for something different, adding to the other ideas being thrown out here.

The details to designs, or any platform in regards to the Typhoon probably weren't fully disclosed, and are all up to Jake. I believe the Typhoon is on its own path that only Jake can navigate and won't necessarily follow the Tsunami platform and history. IMO.

But based on the design specs for the Typhoon, I believe it limits the customizing of this watch due to whatever new parts are built and released by Jake, thus omits any use of existing webstore inventory.
Not as customizable as the Tsunami/SKX models pertaining to web store parts availability. IMO.

As modders, we are all spoiled by the array of parts and infinite customizing possibilities that exist for the older watches. 
And with the Typhoon, a whole new beast and platform. There is small limited amount of designs/parts only specific to this piece.

So whether we'll see more designs for dials & parts remains to be seen. Only time will tell I guess.
But I've got a Fuller Tsunami and seen it go full circle from its birth. 
I'd like a Typhoon that appealed to my tastes/style that I can dig as much as I dig the Tsunami.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Interesting and pretty cool exercise, Sharkfin. Your proposed dials aren't consistent with how I think of the Typhoon and the dials that I would want, but to each his own.
> 
> I wonder how many late-arriving visitors to this thread are going to be pestering Jake, thinking that your dials are actually Dagaz dials.
> 
> ...


Yeap, good things take time !


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

sharkfin said:


> Hi Matt, too much time on my hands waiting like all here, and photoshop helps to see how I realize an idea into setting up a potential build.
> Just thought a different look & direction would be cool.
> 
> I did note in my post that those were mock ups and not real dials. Just an idea, and the mocks were an illustration to really depict that gold combination for those without imagination. ( you know, a pic is worth a thousand words...)
> ...


*I hear everything you're saying and totally get it. I have pretty much every available Tsunami flavor in the ol' box and then some, (crazy bastard that I am), but the Typhoon, as you've said, is a different creature altogether. You and I and other loyal Dagazites will all be wearing our black Nikes and waiting for the spaceship together. *


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

My T-2 #33 "classic" arrived today. Definitely has me looking forward to customizing my T-II!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

floydfan33 said:


> My T-2 #33 "classic" arrived today. Definitely has me looking forward to customizing my T-II!


*
Beautiful, Floydfan. I think that classic dial is absolutely IT.*


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

For some reason seeing pictures of both the Classic and SAT with 12-hour (my top two choices) is making my decision harder, not easier. The shots on the websit are too close up. This wath looks MUCH better in wrist shots. Decisions, decisions...

**edit: I need to stop commenting about "waths" on my iPhone. The keypad is obviously too small


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *I hear everything you're saying and totally get it. I have pretty much every available Tsunami flavor in the ol' box and then some, (crazy bastard that I am), but the Typhoon, as you've said, is a different creature altogether. You and I and other loyal Dagazites will all be wearing our black Nikes and waiting for the spaceship together. *


Wow. Maybe you would like to get rid of one of the Tsunami ones. I've been looking since last December for a good one at the right price.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> For some reason seeing pictures of both the Classic and SAT with 12-hour (my top two choices) is making my decision harder, not easier. The shots on the websit are too close up. This wath looks MUCH better in wrist shots. Decisions, decisions...


I don't think you could go wrong with either of them, but my vote is Sat dial with the 12hr insert. It is what I am wearing right now. I took the plunge and couldn't be happier with my choice. The up close shots do not do the watch justice. The strap is very comfortable, but I'm wearing it on a 20mm Dagaz nato, also very comfy. Just ask yourself do want vintage, or modern old school look.


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

How's the lume for those have received their Typhoon?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

What is the surface finish? Where is it polished / brushed?
Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *I hear everything you're saying and totally get it. I have pretty much every available Tsunami flavor in the ol' box and then some, (crazy bastard that I am), but the Typhoon, as you've said, is a different creature altogether. You and I and other loyal Dagazites will all be wearing our black Nikes and waiting for the spaceship together. *


Hey, Matt...how about a duel?! ;-):-d

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-tsunami-thread-694162-16.html#post6789130


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey guys, I am looking for a triple grip bezel. I am in the midst of making a watch as a gift and if it wasn't so time sensitive, I wouldn't be asking here. I know someone has to have one! Please let me know. Thanks guys!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

snert said:


> I don't think you could go wrong with either of them, but my vote is Sat dial with the 12hr insert. It is what I am wearing right now. I took the plunge and couldn't be happier with my choice. The up close shots do not do the watch justice. The strap is very comfortable, but I'm wearing it on a 20mm Dagaz nato, also very comfy. Just ask yourself do want vintage, or modern old school look.


Nice ! The Dagaz MM300 strap is comfortable & soft, right !
They looks and feels good on Nato too !
Let me organise some shots on my 20mm Nato collection & post here.... shortly.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

OK, here it goes :
These 2 are mine favourite. Black faded leather nato and canvass army green.




More coming!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I'll post some extreme girlie nato colour later. So pls pardon me if the pinky colour got you all excited !
Its just a Nato colour option in my collection.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

OK, here is the girlie colour.
Maybe the T2 will be wore by my wife after this.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

xzqt said:


> Nice ! The Dagaz MM300 strap is comfortable & soft, right !
> They looks and feels good on Nato too !
> Let me organise some shots on my 20mm Nato collection & post here.... shortly.


xzqt,
Here is mine on a Dagaz nato. The Dagaz rubber is super comfortable, but I prefer natos. I like the Maratac and Dagaz natos for the solid colors. I tried the natostrapco.com, but I was not a fan of the material or the length. Any suggestions where to buy some colorful natos?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone know how long EMS Speed post takes from Jake to Florida USA? I upgraded the freight option.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

I had a quick email conversation with Jake yesterday..... My T2 was being tested early this week but he had to shut down shop due to people selling their preorders with out consent. He said he will be back in shop this weekend to get things moving again.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

snert said:


> xzqt,
> Here is mine on a Dagaz nato. The Dagaz rubber is super comfortable, but I prefer natos. I like the Maratac and Dagaz natos for the solid colors. I tried the natostrapco.com, but I was not a fan of the material or the length. Any suggestions where to buy some colorful natos?


Try gnomonwatches.com
Look under accessories. Plenty of colour choice than you can think off.
Maybe too much choices !


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Anyone know how long EMS Speed post takes from Jake to Florida USA? I upgraded the freight option.


Received the tracking Thursday P.M. and received the watch in Ohio on Tuesday.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so glad there is a drilled thru lug. Its really make the strap removal for the shot a breeze !
Can't imagine having to use brute force and cracking my brain + some _×÷=_€¥₩ if there isn't!

Those fat spring bar needs some respect.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

snert said:


> Received the tracking Thursday P.M. and received the watch in Ohio on Tuesday.


Mine shipped on Monday. The tracking still shows that it hasn't hit the States....


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Got an email from Jake today stating that there will be more dial choices by the time the TII is ready to build. YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Mine shipped on Monday. The tracking still shows that it hasn't hit the States....


Check with USPS tracking tool, but their tracking is spotty.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Well look here. I went to check USPS Site and right about the same time it hit my desk here at work...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on, one of you needs to write a detailed review of the watch, more shots of the case / caseback, lume, and shoot a video. 

And, side by side with Tsunami and 6105 please.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I will when I have a little time on the wrist. I wish I had the 6105 or a Tsunami... I might have a Tsunami in hand soon thanks to a member here.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Does anybody know if Jake is still accepting orders for the T-II or if they are all sold?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Really impressed with the Dagaz rubber that came on the watch. My only problem and it seems to happen on everything except an Isofrane. My wrist fits right in between the tab holes.. It's either to tight or a little loose..
Anyone put an Iso on theirs yet? If so post a pic.. Guess I am out to spend on another ISO...


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

usually these rubber straps are more comfortable after a break-in period that can last for a few days ... don't set it too tight to start with, but after a while it will starts to bend, you can then tighten a bit by one hole


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Sage advice, sergio65. This holds true for leather, too. I just bought a relatively inexpensive, but nice, dark brown padded lizard strap for my Rolex. I *know* that I should be on the fourth or fifth hole but as it's new, I'm on the second hold and the third is a real stretch. Patience, grasshopper!


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

Is it just me or are these looking a lot better on the wrist shots vs the still shots? Obviously the "in the flesh" context helps but the difference is really striking in this case, at least to me. Can't wait for my custom.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

tmeyers said:


> Is it just me or are these looking a lot better on the wrist shots vs the still shots? Obviously the "in the flesh" context helps but the difference is really striking in this case, at least to me. Can't wait for my custom.


I agree buddy

Jake stay off the Internet build my watch!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

ematthews said:


> Well look here. I went to check USPS Site and right about the same time it hit my desk here at work...


Conglad !


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Does anybody know if Jake is still accepting orders for the T-II or if they are all sold?


There will be 100s plenty for everyone I don't believe he's accepting orders if your not on a list already though, just watch his webstore saying that he usually gives the heads up via Facebook when he adds new stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Come on, one of you needs to write a detailed review of the watch, more shots of the case / caseback, lume, and shoot a video.
> 
> And, side by side with Tsunami and 6105 please.


ManMachine,
Here are some T2 vs Tsunami pics. This is all had time for. Here is my review. BUY the watch. You will not be disappointed. The form, fit function, and quality are exactly what I would expect. I still have a T-II on pre-order, but I am happy that I took the plunge for the T-2 with my other order.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Thuggee said:


> There will be 100s plenty for everyone I don't believe he's accepting orders if your not on a list already though, just watch his webstore saying that he usually gives the heads up via Facebook when he adds new stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks :-!

Jake got back to my email last night so I think that I've been added to the list. He said it might be a while before he contacts me but I'm in no hurry so it's all good.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a great looking watch. When my spot comes up for the T2 custom I have from the original pre-order, I'm just going to send Jake this picture.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Ham615 said:


> That's a great looking watch. When my spot comes up for the T2 custom I have from the original pre-order, I'm just going to send Jake this picture.


Yep. Pretty simple classic with date. C1.. Although I think I should have gone with C3. A touch of green would be nice.It's a really good size. I never owned the original Seiko and always wanted the Tsunami. I missed out on a Caribbean blue last X-mas too. If I could have one thing about this watch changed it would me to have a chapter ring with markers on it...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Chapter ring with markers might be redundant with the dial markers. I want black ring for the SAT dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Chapter ring with markers might be redundant with the dial markers. I want black ring for the SAT dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Maybe take the markers of the dial and add it to the chapter ring like the Tuna, SKX...


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

this means REPLACE the dial


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

I know. I;m not complaining or changing anything. Just saying that it would be my only change to the watch if we had options.We don't and I wanted a classic version. Nothing wrong at all with what I ordered. I'm loving it.
Now I want to see one on an Isofrane. Maybe even an orange one.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

stange 

If you look at the picture there is no real chapt. ring, or we can say its is a 'straight' chapt. ring, putting markers there would not be a correct design, look at Rolex, they have 'straight' chapt. rings and no markers (only engraved branding)

on skx the chap ring is angled and sits above (i.e. masks a part of the side of the dial) therefore there the markers make fully sense.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Maybe take the markers of the dial and add it to the chapter ring like the Tuna, SKX...


There is no chapter ring for the Typhoon. At least not like you see on other watches. It is perpendicular to the dial, not at an angle. Jake mentioned the reason for this here or on facebook.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

snert said:


> There is no chapter ring for the Typhoon. At least not like you see on other watches. It is perpendicular to the dial, not at an angle. Jake mentioned the reason for this here or on facebook.


yes


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys. I know all this. I was just saying that I would like a version that HAD the angled chapter ring with markers on it. Yes I know the markers would have to be removed off the dial. I am not suggesting any changes for Jake. All I was saying in my original reply was That I am 100% happy with the classic version. It would be cool if I could make some changes..And build a custom one.. That's all. I know it's not going to happen.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Guys. I know all this. I was just saying that I would like a version that HAD the angled chapter ring with markers on it. Yes I know the markers would have to be removed off the dial. I am not suggesting any changes for Jake. All I was saying in my original reply was That I am 100% happy with the classic version. It would be cool if I could make some changes..And build a custom one.. That's all. I know it's not going to happen.


No problem. I just didn't want any late arrivals to think there was a chapter ring. Enjoy the watch. I am.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Have any of the new T2 owners tried a bracelet yet? Perhaps a watchadoo or other straight end link bracelet? Even a mesh.

I'm very curious to see how this combo will look. My time in the queue draws ever closer and from all the great pics I'm seeing, I'm getting very excited about the T2!!!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I guess this watch would also look great on a nato/zulu


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

fireftr45 said:


> Have any of the new T2 owners tried a bracelet yet? Perhaps a watchadoo or other straight end link bracelet? Even a mesh.
> 
> I'm very curious to see how this combo will look. My time in the queue draws ever closer and from all the great pics I'm seeing, I'm getting very excited about the T2!!!
> 
> ...


My favorite bracelet for the 6105 is shark mesh. It looks killer and is very comfortable. I think it would suit the T2 perfectly...


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> My favorite bracelet for the 6105 is shark mesh. It looks killer and is very comfortable. I think it would suit the T2 perfectly...


That 6105 looks brand new! Is it 100% original or does it have aftermarket parts?


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Have not kept up with the progress here but I remember buying someone's pre-order. Should I have heard from Jake or do I need to do something?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

rajenmaniar said:


> Have not kept up with the progress here but I remember buying someone's pre-order. Should I have heard from Jake or do I need to do something?


Dude, Jake has been looking for you. Contact him as he had a message for you on fbook

Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Shipping number received. Now just have to make sure Typhoon doesn't shut down the post office (I know, ironic right)


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Shipping number received. Now just have to make sure Typhoon doesn't shut down the post office (I know, ironic right)


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

tako_watch said:


> Dude, Jake has been looking for you. Contact him as he had a message for you on fbook
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire


Thanks! Sent him a message on FB!
Sorted,very prompt response by Jake!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> That 6105 looks brand new! Is it 100% original or does it have aftermarket parts?


Thanks, it has been fully restored, only the hands and bezel insert are aftermarket. I have a couple that I keep 100% original but this one is the one I wear since it has been pressure tested and looks the nicest.


----------



## Kutusov (Nov 11, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> Thanks, it has been fully restored, only the hands and bezel insert are aftermarket. I have a couple that I keep 100% original but this one is the one I wear since it has been pressure tested and looks the nicest.


Only the hands and insert? I was guessing the dial would be new too! It's in really great shape, congrats! :-!


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Ordered the Isofrane today for MY CLASSIC...If anyone has a pic with the Isofrane, please post it. Thanks

I also think a Gasgas bones would look cool on this watch.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Pic as per request. Enjoy !


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wrist shot :


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

That's blue iso? Looks nice; seems that a black one would be even better.

Has anyone tried vintage leather straps yet?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

ManMachine said:


> That's blue iso? Looks nice; seems that a black one would be even better.
> 
> Has anyone tried vintage leather straps yet?


Sharp eye !!
Yeap, its blue alright..... and its from the Obris Morgon Explorer's Isofrane lookalike.


----------



## tommyv44 (Jan 6, 2013)

anonsurfer said:


> My favorite bracelet for the 6105 is shark mesh. It looks killer and is very comfortable. I think it would suit the T2 perfectly...


Gorgeous.....I'm always stunned by the beauty and the coolness every time I put mine on......I fell soooooo lucky to own one and to have had Jack at IWW work his magic. I get so many compliments on it from non watch people too........plus I always catch myself looking at it too.

Lovely!

Tom


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Tommy, stop rubbing it in, hahaha. If anyone gets a Classic no-date Typhoon configuration, please post a photo for reference. I think one is out there as I saw it briefly pop up in the 10watches.com shop.



tommyv44 said:


> Gorgeous.....I'm always stunned by the beauty and the coolness every time I put mine on......I fell soooooo lucky to own one and to have had Jack at IWW work his magic. I get so many compliments on it from non watch people too........plus I always catch myself looking at it too.
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> Tom


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Calling all T-2 owners. Are there any other configurations out there? I would love to see some pics. Here are a few more of mine on a Dagaz nato.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Already posted but will do so again. All classic version.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you, ematthew, for reposting. Looks great. Anyone have the no-date version of this?


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Two new angles


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

ematthews said:


> Anyone know how long EMS Speed post takes from Jake to Florida USA? I upgraded the freight option.


I guess I messed up with my shipping. I received the tracking information from Jake on September 8th. Checking tracking it just left Hong Kong today!!!! I want my Typhoon!


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Ha Ha. There's already a Typhoon in Jacksonville...


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

ematthews said:


> Ha Ha. There's already a Typhoon in Jacksonville...


And my jealous rage rises!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

WYBaugh said:


> And my jealous rage rises!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

WYBaugh said:


> I guess I messed up with my shipping. I received the tracking information from Jake on September 8th. Checking tracking it just left Hong Kong today!!!! I want my Typhoon!


There has to have been some security threat, since almost all mail going to the USA right around that date was held until this week. Since sometime either late 2009 or early 2010 US security has been able to have packages held here for inspection before leaving.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

WYBaugh said:


> And my jealous rage rises!


You can come buy and check mine out. It's worth the wait. I keep picking it every morning since it arrived. Only one day did I go back to my Trimix.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

ematthews said:


> You can come buy and check mine out. It's worth the wait. I keep picking it every morning since it arrived. Only one day did I go back to my Trimix.


I agreed, its one watch that I been wearing and keeping wearing.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Isofrane came in. Wouldn't you know, I am liking the Dagaz strap now after a few days.. I'll give it a go and see how it comes out.. Just hate putting those fat spring bars through the Iso.

Can anyone tell me if regular skinny spring bar pins would be OK to use with the Iso and the Typhoon.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Somewhere on eBay you can find spring bars that are made for the Seiko big lug holes but are medium width through the center as opposed to fat. You want to get these. If you can't find them let me know as I picked up a pair and it's in my buying history...somewhere. The problem with normal spring bars is they are too small at the end where it inserts into the lug hole, and that will eventually rub and wear down the lug hole. Does that make sense?



ematthews said:


> Isofrane came in. Wouldn't you know, I am liking the Dagaz strap now after a few days.. I'll give it a go and see how it comes out.. Just hate putting those fat spring bars through the Iso.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if regular skinny spring bar pins would be OK to use with the Iso and the Typhoon.
> View attachment 1233309


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

These:
4X 22mm Seiko PROSPEX Fat SPRINGBARS Plus 4x22mm Bonus SDF 7S26 0020 SKX007 | eBay



ematthews said:


> Isofrane came in. Wouldn't you know, I am liking the Dagaz strap now after a few days.. I'll give it a go and see how it comes out.. Just hate putting those fat spring bars through the Iso.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if regular skinny spring bar pins would be OK to use with the Iso and the Typhoon.
> View attachment 1233309


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had great luck getting thinner spring bars with fatter tips for Seiko divers from eBay seller twente(o). He has a huge variety and his listings clearly state the correct measurements. So for Typhoon I'm guessing 20x1.78x1.1 for Isofrane compatibility.

I use his on my Isofrane and mesh equipped Seiko divers with great results.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Those look perfect but I need 20mm which I think I saw a listing on as well. Thanks for the info.

Have a question however. I used the normal springbars on my Darth Tuna with an Isofrane. Will this do any damage to the Isofrane spring bar slot? Make it week.. Stretch it????


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Regular spring bar tips are too small for the Seiko divers, so over time may lead to irregular spots in the holes. Get the ones from Twenteo if you want to use isofrane or other straps when the fat spring bars can't fit through.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Regular spring bar tips are too small for the Seiko divers, so over time may lead to irregular spots in the holes. Get the ones from Twenteo if you want to use isofrane or other straps when the fat spring bars can't fit through.


 I will pick some up. I used the regular stock ones with my Isofrane on the Tuna. Just had to squeeze them in with a little soapy water. Like I asked above, does anyone know if this can damage the Isofrane strap?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Isofrane came in. Wouldn't you know, I am liking the Dagaz strap now after a few days.. I'll give it a go and see how it comes out.. Just hate putting those fat spring bars through the Iso.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if regular skinny spring bar pins would be OK to use with the Iso and the Typhoon.
> View attachment 1233309


I use these with all my seiko divers and isofrane straps they work a treat as a added bonus are suitable for either 22 or 20mm watches

http://www.watchgecko.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/52/products_id/330

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

my guess is isofrane will be ok with the fat spring bars, however in the long term the strap holes may stay large that way so that you probably don't want to put the regular spring bars through them - it would be too loose.

Spring bars are cheap. Go with what fit best.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

Isofrane and fat spring bars can be a tricky mix the spring bars can be tricky to get back out once in I had this problem on my Tuna. That said they look and feel great on almost anything.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Yo, the trick is to use some silicon grease on the Iso / or fat spring bar and squeeze them in.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder how far down the order list I am. 
BTW has anybody managed to put either a bracelet or mesh to fit the typhoon yet?


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

fatehbajwa said:


> I wonder how far down the order list I am.
> BTW has anybody managed to put either a bracelet or mesh to fit the typhoon yet?


 Good question! I am waiting for my pre-order T2 as well....frustrating but don't want to bug the builder. Mesh is definitely an option i'll use for the T2 to alternate the rubber.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

The T-2 wears great on a nato or a zulu. You should give it a try.


----------



## Mondo Rail (Nov 5, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> I wonder how far down the order list I am.
> BTW has anybody managed to put either a bracelet or mesh to fit the typhoon yet?


I would love to show you my Typhoon on wjean mesh, however the forum doesn't seem to want me to upload the picture for an attachment.

It looks fantastic, you'll have to trust me I guess.

EDIT: let's see if this works



It's from an old iPhone4 and isn't the best pic, but you get the idea.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*I know that not everyone is a mesh fan, but that looks really good. Nice combination with the raised and framed indices as well as the metal framed hands.
*


Mondo Rail said:


> I would love to show you my Typhoon on wjean mesh, however the forum doesn't seem to want me to upload the picture for an attachment.
> 
> It looks fantastic, you'll have to trust me I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting a photo of a no-date classic dial. It looks great with the mesh. I'm a mesh convert myself because it's so comfortable.


Mondo Rail said:


> I would love to show you my Typhoon on wjean mesh, however the forum doesn't seem to want me to upload the picture for an attachment.
> 
> It looks fantastic, you'll have to trust me I guess.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mondo Rail (Nov 5, 2008)

It really is a comfortable combo, and the way the lugs and spring bars are spaced make just about every strap look good. I'm convinced a straight end link bracelet would look very good on this.

I don't want to take anything away from the waffle strap, it looks great and is actually very comfortable.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

How do you order? Do you just email Jake with what you want, and then get on a waiting list?


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> How do you order? Do you just email Jake with what you want, and then get on a waiting list?


I just emailed Jake to let him know I wanted on the list. When your spot comes up on the list he'll get in touch with you to discuss the options. I was warned that it may take a while because it's a long list ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok. I should get on that. I missed the tsunamis... So when he contacts you, you just say, I want x bezel inset, y hands, z dial, etc? does anyone know if he offers it with a black date wheel? 

Do the options change the price? cause I'd be crazy-down for the 7s26 model!


EDIT: WOW. Read the last several dozen pages. Now I think I'm in sync with what's going on. Hopefully the waiting list is for anyone, because I want a made-to-spec one, not pray for that combo to come up on the web store... even if I have months, even into the new year, to wait before any news, it's better than wanting to get on the list when it's way too late. I have plenty of time to hone in on what I'd want, not to mention if any other options happen come up... meanwhile I'd already be overwhelmed with deciding which hands/dial. I'm dead set on which crown and bezel insert for sure. I hope some people pick some different hand choices, cause it's hard to picture them, and most people seem to be picking only 3 or 4 different types... would love to see it with SKX hands, Dagaz dagger hands...


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Got my Triple D rubber. Took me a solid 30 min and a ton of elbow grease to install because of the Patriot's lugs. I rather like it.

I know I know. This is the Typhoon thread. But this is it's strap, so it counts.










Pic was a pocket dump from another forum with different rules. I'm afraid I had to get a little creative with my mobile software.


----------



## WYBaugh (Jan 2, 2011)

Jake B said:


> There has to have been some security threat, since almost all mail going to the USA right around that date was held until this week. Since sometime either late 2009 or early 2010 US security has been able to have packages held here for inspection before leaving.


Jake, received my Typhoon this afternoon and it is indeed awesome!

Now, I want a bracelet!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoops, lol


----------



## angrypossum (Aug 25, 2012)

WYBaugh said:


> Jake, received my Typhoon this afternoon and it is indeed awesome!
> 
> Now, I want a bracelet!


----------



## White Tuna (Mar 31, 2011)

Typhoon is a great looking watch....and not in a Mr. Fancypants Wearing Silk Pajamas All Day type of way.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

angrypossum said:


> View attachment 1238087


Awesome pic...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*E X A C T L Y. *



White Tuna said:


> Typhoon is a great looking watch....and not in a Mr. Fancypants Wearing Silk Pajamas All Day type of way.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Very pumped up about this one, Ladies and Gents. I'm informed that it has departed the Dagaz Laboratory of Horological Arts and it'll be with me in a few days.

*


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks good. Loving mine right now. It's my go to watch... Just my opinion and I might be in the minority here... I would like to see the Dagaz logo a little larger.


----------



## mpconley (Feb 10, 2011)

On it's way today. Thanks Jake!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

On FB Jake showed an experimental Typhoon with the 4R35 movement. I'd like to get that.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dat waiting list!!

So now as far as I'm concerned, the gears are turning, slowly... now I have several months at least to consider my hand and dial choice. The wait works in my favor, especially if my spot comes up in Jan/Feb.

I'm wondering, will Jake mix hand sets or do you need to pick a 'set' handset? It looks like he puts the 'red stoplight' seconds with the 'mil ladder' hands, so it makes me think he might mix and match. I might want an SKX second hand, and who knows, maybe a silver hour and orange minute hand?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Love this watch! Excellent work Jake! First watch in a looooong time I do not wish to modify at all. Perfect.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Less bad photo of what is in my opinion the perfect watch.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Totally worth the wait!!


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Everyone here must have small wrist. My Typhoon looks normal on my 7in wrist but the pics here make the watch look 45mm or so..


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Or everyone is taking really close up shots, making the watch look a little "bubble'ish" due to how close their camera is to their wrists.



ematthews said:


> Everyone here must have small wrist. My Typhoon looks normal on my 7in wrist but the pics here make the watch look 45mm or so..


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Has anyone gone with a c1 saturation dial and c1 PLONGEUR VINTAGE hand configuration , this is the configuration I'm thinking would look good along with the count down Gmt insert, anyone???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is a normal shot


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Here are a few of my SAT dial Typhoon T2...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*There's something about the curvaceous case shape, and the harmonious but contrasting combination of brushed finishes, coin bezel and raised indices that makes the Typhoon unusually and persistently wearable. 
*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Has anyone tried asking jake for a black wheel date substitution?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

mike120 said:


>


Just beautiful ..... am dreaming of getting a ND version !

Would love to see a shot of this baby on an OD Zulu or Nato.

Regards,


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine has arrived at last, excellent work from Jake....a classic:


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Having mine make me want to order the better quality movement but with the Saturation dial, C3 and diffeernt hands this go around.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ematthews said:


> Everyone here must have small wrist. My Typhoon looks normal on my 7in wrist but the pics here make the watch look 45mm or so..


Here are the some pics. Hopefully they are from far enough out. The watch does not that large on the wrist.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark50 said:


> Mine has arrived at last, excellent work from Jake....a classic:


Really nice side by side shots of Typhoon with 6105. Would love to read more comparison details regarding the case, the dial and indices from your perspective.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

On Isofrane...Took long enough to get the special spring bars..
Can't seem to rotate this one...


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Got my build email from Jakeo
Mil dial, orange ladder hands, airplane seconds, gmt bezel
will advise

bw


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Woops


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Can you tell me which handset this is? It looks like a light Purple color, thanks



Matt Treadnot said:


> *There's something about the curvaceous case shape, and the harmonious but contrasting combination of brushed finishes, coin bezel and raised indices that makes the Typhoon unusually and persistently wearable.
> *
> 
> View attachment 1242880
> ...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*The hands are framed stainless steel. I believe that Mr. Bourdeau calls them "8105" hands. If they appear light purple on your monitor, you may want to check your settings; unless there's a slight tint from a reflection on my end of the camera? Not sure, but they're definitely stainless steel.*



kjd2121 said:


> Can you tell me which handset this is? It looks like a light Purple color, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Typhoon Classic + Persols + Expansion Bracelet = one happy WIS!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

the silvered hands look very good with the applied indices. And Jake has a couple of nice combo's to pick from.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

I just advised him to make mine nearly identical except I went with the countdown bezel. Can't wait.



billwilson said:


> Got my build email from Jakeo
> Mil dial, orange ladder hands, airplane seconds, gmt bezel
> will advise
> 
> bw


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

*anyone help with dagaz email ?*

can anyone confirm dagaz's email address? is it [email protected] ? i emailed jake last night and not received a reply. i went on their website and can't seem to find any contact email either.

back on Oct-2012 i paid for a custom typhoon (which Jake confirmed on his reply back) and i've gotten no emails to date from Dagaz on what my custom options or what the build status is for my watch. can anyone help?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Denizen said:


> can anyone confirm dagaz's email address? is it [email protected] ? i emailed jake last night and not received a reply. i went on their website and can't seem to find any contact email either.
> 
> back on Oct-2012 i paid for a custom typhoon (which Jake confirmed on his reply back) and i've gotten no emails to date from Dagaz on what my custom options or what the build status is for my watch. can anyone help?


Jake will contact you when your turn comes up! No need to check in.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

buddy
where is bracelet from?



mike120 said:


> Typhoon Classic + Persols + Expansion Bracelet = one happy WIS!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Denizen said:


> can anyone confirm dagaz's email address? is it [email protected] ? i emailed jake last night and not received a reply. i went on their website and can't seem to find any contact email either.
> 
> back on Oct-2012 i paid for a custom typhoon (which Jake confirmed on his reply back) and i've gotten no emails to date from Dagaz on what my custom options or what the build status is for my watch. can anyone help?


so. since I ma waiting for Typhoon to be back in stock, if it will ever be, If I preorder it at the end of the year, I will get it ... at the end of 2014? well nevermind, it is worth waiting for.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

???



sinner777 said:


> so. since I ma waiting for Typhoon to be back in stock, if it will ever be, If I preorder it at the end of the year, I will get it ... at the end of 2014? well nevermind, it is worth waiting for.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

He's asking if he should wait for the typhoon to be "in stock" or not. And if he orders now, will it really take a full year.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess not all of us have time to wade through 130+ pages of a thread.



Drop of a Hat said:


> He's asking if he should wait for the typhoon to be "in stock" or not. And if he orders now, will it really take a full year.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

Zenrag said:


> I guess not all of us have time to wade through 130+ pages of a thread.


Especially if English isn't your first language, which appears to be the case.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



mike120 said:


> Jake will contact you when your turn comes up! No need to check in.


well i hope that's the case, but just the same, i think i'll send an email this weekend. i don't mind the wait...it's the total lack of communication that is troubling. the last entry in his blog is from july! it doesn't take all that much time & effort to add a few lines saying that they're starting to assemble some of the pre-orders.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

We are supposed to check his facebook page.... (that's the answer I get).

I am looking forward to getting at least one of my preorders... I hope Jake comes a long with a bit of a surprise with more variations in the dials though... I just have a lot of black dial watches... it'd be nice to get something different from Jake....



Denizen said:


> well i hope that's the case, but just the same, i think i'll send an email this weekend. i don't mind the wait...it's the total lack of communication that is troubling. the last entry in his blog is from july! it doesn't take all that much time & effort to add a few lines saying that they're starting to assemble some of the pre-orders.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been debating on an Aurora for a bit myself, but with the line on the Typhoon.....

I really don't want to wait a year for it. Even if Jake isn't taking a deposit (which is awesome of him by the way). In fact, that indicates to me that it will be even longer.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Actually... I just noticed this.... what I can't believe is that I have had 3 of these Dagaz Typhoons on pre-order for a year... my original pre-order date was October 12, 2012.


----------



## Drop of a Hat (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Zenrag said:


> Actually... I just noticed this.... what I can't believe is that I have had 3 of these Dagaz Typhoons on pre-order for a year... my original pre-order date was October 12, 2012.


Happy birthday.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Denizen said:


> ...it's the total lack of communication that is troubling.


I'm puzzled by this comment. There is a company email address on the home page of my website in big white letters several years, and I answer emails every day regarding watches, and the almost 700 parts that we have in the store. I also update post to our facebook page every single day, and you don't need to be a member of anything to view it, as it can be viewed like any other page on the internet by anyone who lives in a country that allows fb. |> I'm also an active member of several WUS subforums for years now, as well as several other forums. Also, I've been posting pics of many of the completed watches in the site gallery, and lots of the guys who are receiving their watches are posting pics here. 

There is definitely no complete lack of communication, but please do not use the pre-order email address. As was explained before, it was set up and active for a 48 hour period for the pre-order only. On another note, I did send out personal emails, one by one, for an entire week to everyone who did a preorder, but lots of emails bounced, and I have a feeling lots of people don't check the email addresses that I had, and/or "sold their spots" without telling me (this was the case for lots of people) and neglected to give me the email of the person they sold it to and now ignore emails about it, since there are lots of people who didn't answer me.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

LOL....

I am sure the wait will be worth it... I guess that is what happens with a one man shop....



Drop of a Hat said:


> Happy birthday.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I sent an email 3 days ago querying when the new batch will become available and whether a deposit was necessary and haven't received a response as yet. I don't know what's involved in producing a watch from scratch, but it seems to me that if a new batch wasn't available fairly quickly, interest will wane and people move on to something else. Striking while the iron is hot would seem to make sense.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

dfl3506 said:


> I sent an email 3 days ago querying when the new batch will become available and whether a deposit was necessary and haven't received a response as yet. I don't know what's involved in producing a watch from scratch, but it seems to me that if a new batch wasn't available fairly quickly, interest will wane and people move on to something else. Striking while the iron is hot would seem to make sense.


Many thanks for the advice. There are no "batches" with hand-made custom pieces made one by one to the specs of the buyer.  I made an announcement last week that orders are now on hold while I make the hundreds that are now reserved. Back to work now...Catcha later, fellas.


----------



## mpconley (Feb 10, 2011)

For what it's worth I just got my preorder this week and its such a solid well-made watch. It's definitely worth the wait. My only regret is not holding out for the T-II version.


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

Sawadee Krup
I have been into online watches for about 3 years
Jake is one of the few i trust
He builds quality watches, is not a huge assembly line
You appear to live in LOS. You should be used to waiting for good things 



dfl3506 said:


> I sent an email 3 days ago querying when the new batch will become available and whether a deposit was necessary and haven't received a response as yet. I don't know what's involved in producing a watch from scratch, but it seems to me that if a new batch wasn't available fairly quickly, interest will wane and people move on to something else. Striking while the iron is hot would seem to make sense.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

billwilson said:


> Sawadee Krup
> I have been into online watches for about 3 years
> Jake is one of the few i trust
> He builds quality watches, is not a huge assembly line
> You appear to live in LOS. You should be used to waiting for good things


I'm 71 years old, tempus fugit!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

dfl3506 said:


> I'm 71 years old, tempus fugit!


Impressive. We've been patient for awhile. Although time moves on, many of us have been waiting for this watch for a while even before the order date. In fact we've been in a hold pattern on preorders for one full year now. It will come.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> Impressive. We've been patient for awhile. Although time moves on, many of us have been waiting for this watch for a while even before the order date. In fact we've been in a hold pattern on preorders for one full year now. It will come.


It sounds as though the wait is going to be a lot longer than a year for people who never got to place an order, when Jake says this "_I made an announcement last week that orders are now on hold while I make the hundreds that are now reserved. _I guess I'll see if I'm still around and still interested when they eventually become available.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Zenrag said:


> I guess not all of us have time to wade through 130+ pages of a thread.


..I do not get your comment. I just wondered when it will be available and how much would I have to wait for delivery, since somebody posted that he ordered his almost a year ago and is still undelivered. So i just did the math: if the watch will be available this year, I might get it in 2014. I see no problem with it it and I did not mean to offend anybody. And yes - I do not want to read all 130+pages.

and english is not my first language, sorry for the typos.

if the Jake reads this, I am willing to put down payment in advance and just wait. If it takes a year, so be it.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ..I do not get your comment. I just wondered when it will be available and how much would I have to wait for delivery, since somebody posted that he ordered his almost a year ago and is still undelivered. So i just did the math: if the watch will be available this year, I might get it in 2014. I see no problem with it it and I did not mean to offend anybody. And yes - I do not want to read all 130+pages.
> 
> and english is not my first language, sorry for the typos.


 Hi sinner777. I doubt that you'll be waiting a year. The year that some of us have waited so far (like Zenrag, I pre-ordered a year ago today) reflects the time it has taken Jake to develop prototypes, source parts manufacturers, approve their prototypes, and finalize everything. The T-II is delayed because Jake had to switch thne case and bracelet manufacturer right at the end of the process in order to deliver the watch that her originally envisioned with bracelet and fat spring bars. I *think* that he is close to receiving prototypes from the new manufacturer for approval. Once that is done, I think you'll see the pre-order list being cleared relatively quickly and general order watches being made available concurrently. If you'd be happy with the rubber strap and a non-hacking, non-manual winding movement, you should be able to order and receive one quite quickly. Why not use the email system on dagaz' website to contact Jake and find out?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

It is the life of limited production runs, one man operation and lots of demand. Also, late joiners unfortunately just have to wait. There is one word that describes this situation: "rare".

Tough, yes it is.

There's always the second hand market for the T2, although not the TII yet.

You may have to wait for the second hand market. But in the WTB section, price and money talks, even though the original T2 watch is selling for $350 or so, you'd likely have to pay much more than this for one of the early production watches.

You can always post a WTB in the appropriate section here at WUS.

I have seen a few already posted in the for sale section here.... but you'll have to a premium if you want one.

Cheers!



dfl3506 said:


> It sounds as though the wait is going to be a lot longer than a year for people who never got to place an order, when Jake says this "_I made an announcement last week that orders are now on hold while I make the hundreds that are now reserved. _I guess I'll see if I'm still around and still interested when they eventually become available.





sinner777 said:


> ..I do not get your comment. I just wondered when it will be available and how much would I have to wait for delivery, since somebody posted that he ordered his almost a year ago and is still undelivered. So i just did the math: if the watch will be available this year, I might get it in 2014. I see no problem with it it and I did not mean to offend anybody. And yes - I do not want to read all 130+pages.
> 
> and english is not my first language, sorry for the typos.
> 
> if the Jake reads this, I am willing to put down payment in advance and just wait. If it takes a year, so be it.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Darwin said:


> Hi sinner777. I doubt that you'll be waiting a year. The year that some of us have waited so far (like Zenrag, I pre-ordered a year ago today) reflects the time it has taken Jake to develop prototypes, source parts manufacturers, approve their prototypes, and finalize everything. The T-II is delayed because Jake had to switch thne case and bracelet manufacturer right at the end of the process in order to deliver the watch that her originally envisioned with bracelet and fat spring bars. I *think* that he is close to receiving prototypes from the new manufacturer for approval. Once that is done, I think you'll see the pre-order list being cleared relatively quickly and general order watches being made available concurrently. If you'd be happy with the rubber strap and a non-hacking, non-manual winding movement, you should be able to order and receive one quite quickly. Why not use the email system on dagaz' website to contact Jake and find out?


I did what you suggested, ie email him and ask if I could place an order and leave a deposit for the model you mentioned. Never got a response.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'd try again and make sure that you're not using the temporary pre-order email address but rather the regular contact address.

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Darwin said:


> I'd try again and make sure that you're not using the temporary pre-order email address but rather the regular contact address.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


 
Is this the correct email?

tiityphoon.dagazwatch@gmail.com


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

No I think that is the pre-order address

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Darwin said:


> No I think that is the pre-order address
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


I think this is the correct one

[email protected]
*[email protected]*


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, that's the right one!


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*T2 - semi-formal

*


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt, that is a gorgeous combo!!!! That is certainly one of the most elegant I have seen yet.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

fireftr45 said:


> Matt, that is a gorgeous combo!!!! That is certainly one of the most elegant I have seen yet.


*Kind of you to say - thank you. This watch with the classic dial is really versatile. On the triple D strap it's a fantastic-looking do-anything tool watch. Then, clean up, muck the dirt out from under your fingernails, put the mesh on, and you're ready to go out on the town. *


----------



## billwilson (Aug 20, 2012)

LOL

Some are waiting for the "bronze from California" with NO updates ... And money paid 

Jakeo ain't so bad

BW


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt Treadnot said:


> *Kind of you to say - thank you. This watch with the classic dial is really versatile. On the triple D strap it's a fantastic-looking do-anything tool watch. Then, clean up, muck the dirt out from under your fingernails, put the mesh on, and you're ready to go out on the town. *


Absolutely! This is such a classy watch it is as dress up or down able as you want. I have a very neat bracelet idea in mind that I'm going to try out when mine arrives hopefully soon. I have been photoshopping some different bracelets in hopes of finding that perfect combo for me.
I can say for sure the accessories drawer for this watch will be big!!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Jake B said:


> There is definitely no complete lack of communication, but please do not use the pre-order email address. As was explained before, it was set up and active for a 48 hour period for the pre-order only. On another note, I did send out personal emails, one by one, for an entire week to everyone who did a preorder, but lots of emails bounced, and I have a feeling lots of people don't check the email addresses that I had, and/or "sold their spots" without telling me (this was the case for lots of people) and neglected to give me the email of the person they sold it to and now ignore emails about it, since there are lots of people who didn't answer me.


I only asked to be placed on the list for the T-II a couple of weeks ago but I'm sure to check that email at least once a day. It would totally suck to miss a place in line. Check you email people ! :-d


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Can I still order a T2 classic? And how long would the waiting time be for someone in Canada? Price?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Jake will probably chime in, but I understand that although Jake was not charging for the preorder for the T2, for the time being he's cut off the preorders for the T2.



cadguy said:


> Can I still order a T2 classic? And how long would the waiting time be for someone in Canada? Price?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Zenrag said:


> Jake will probably chime in, but I understand that although Jake was not charging for the preorder for the T2, for the time being he's cut off the preorders for the T2.


That's correct, Tyler. For now I'm making the orders that I have lined up, as they're equal to the number of movements (aside from service spares) that I have in stock, and I don't want to promise more watches than I can make. It may not even be able to get anymore 7S26/NH26 movements from Seiko Instruments since they've discontinued sales and production of those autowind only movements to independent companies and dropped them from the catalog. Also, the T-II will be coming up on its tail and will take up all of my time and energy. b-)


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Hi Jake,

How much is the T-II, and how does one view a prototype or put down coin on it?


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Actually those that have preordered and put down $300 per watch are not aware of what the final price will be, as we have not been invoiced yet. I seem to recollect in the $600 USD plus ball park though.



cadguy said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> How much is the T-II, and how does one view a prototype or put down coin on it?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Zenrag said:


> Actually those that have preordered and put down $300 per watch are not aware of what the final price will be, as we have not been invoiced yet. I seem to recollect in the $600 USD plus ball park though.


Exactly $600 total for the guys who'd laid down deposit, Tyler. Once the cases/bracelets are ready (and believe me I'm already very tired of waiting) then it won't be long for everyone to get served with their watch, as most actually went for the immediate autowind/strap NH26/7S26 option, and only 78 guys stayed in for the NE15 double dome/bracelet T-II.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Jake B said:


> Exactly $600 total for the guys who'd laid down deposit, Tyler. Once the cases/bracelets are ready (and believe me I'm already very tired of waiting) then it won't be long for everyone to get served with their watch, as most actually went for the immediate autowind/strap NH26/7S26 option, and only 78 guys stayed in for the NE15 double dome/bracelet T-II.


I am surprised, and happy to be one of the 78. So looking forward to it.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Maybe there will be more dial options.


----------



## flexible (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



ManMachine said:


> Maybe there will be more dial options.


There will be more dial options. :-!.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

there should be more dial options:-d


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Jake B said:


> Exactly $600 total for the guys who'd laid down deposit, Tyler. Once the cases/bracelets are ready (and believe me I'm already very tired of waiting) then it won't be long for everyone to get served with their watch, as most actually went for the immediate autowind/strap NH26/7S26 option, and only 78 guys stayed in for the NE15 double dome/bracelet T-II.


so, if I ought to go for the 7s26 option, it would be 300-ish dollars? ok, I will just follow your site and when it becomes available, will contact you.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



ManMachine said:


> Maybe there will be more dial options.





tako_watch said:


> there should be more dial options:-d





flexible said:


> *There will be more dial options*. :-!.


Is that confirmed? The last I remember in the thread was roughly something like 'there might be, there might not be' from some pages back.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Positive thinking;-)

Plus I think that Jake would like the T2 II to be something really special...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

C'mon now. All of JakeB's watches are special. I think the value he offers in his creations is remarkable!

Hitting a home run is quite good. You dont need to hit it out of the ballpark.

While the 7s version of the Typhoon was not planned; I think it turned out to be a brilliant mistake!!! I love mine. Jake could sell 500 of these in 2-4 weeks, IMO (if they were assembled and ready to go out the door). They are the _*DEAL*_ of the year at the price he is requesting.

Think about it. A custom designed legitimate 200M diver watch case in tribute to the bona fide Seiko 6105 classic which is brand new and a limited edition with sapphire crystal, hand assembled by Jake himself and regulated (mine arrived keeping time within chronometer standards) with a bullet proof Seiko movement. Not to mention custom options of dials, hands, and bezels.

All that for a $150 more than the price of a stock black monster? Get out of here!!!!!!

Get one if you can is my suggestion.



tako_watch said:


> Positive thinking;-)
> 
> Plus I think that Jake would like the T2 II to be something really special...


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Jake B said:


> Exactly $600 total for the guys who'd laid down deposit, Tyler. Once the cases/bracelets are ready (and believe me I'm already very tired of waiting) then it won't be long for everyone to get served with their watch, as most actually went for the immediate autowind/strap NH26/7S26 option, and only 78 guys stayed in for the NE15 double dome/bracelet T-II.


I'm surprised only 78 stayed on the original piece.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Well, if only 78 are signed on for the Typhoon Ultra then maybe Jake will offer another phase of pre order sign-up for it.

I think the reason a lot of pre order customers took advantage of the Typhoon Lite models is that they are tremendous values while offering custom features at a bargain price. I think Jake offered these at this price just as a way of compensation for the delay. There is no way these pieces should be anywhere near the price point Jake set.

These are going to be very difficult to obtain if you were not on the pre order list. Anyone who attempted to obtain a Tsunami knows of what I speak.



Blurter said:


> I'm surprised only 78 stayed on the original piece.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pics of mine just went up on Facebook. Woooooow!!!!! Can't wait to see it in person. All those hours on Photoshop just paid off!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Dragoon said:


> There is no way these pieces should be anywhere near the price point Jake set.
> .


Shhhhhhh :-x. Don't tell him! At least not until my order has come up :-d;-)


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



timetellinnoob said:


> Is that confirmed? The last I remember in the thread was roughly something like 'there might be, there might not be' from some pages back.


Jake told me in my latest email that the TII would have more dial choices. I think that when he recently revealed the dial choices and saw where some folks were unhappy (myself included) he decided to offer more choices. I am patiently waiting for something along the lines of a BoneFrog


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



kjd2121 said:


> Jake told me in my latest email that the TII would have more dial choices. I think that when he recently revealed the dial choices and saw where some folks were unhappy (myself included) he decided to offer more choices. I am patiently waiting for something along the lines of a BoneFrog


It's more that we're just always making new dials, not because anyone's unhappy, but because it's what we do.  There were probably a good 30 or 40 different dials introduced that would fit into the Tsunami during the time it was in production.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



kjd2121 said:


> Jake told me in my latest email that the TII would have more dial choices. I think that when he recently revealed the dial choices and saw where some folks were unhappy (myself included) he decided to offer more choices. I am patiently waiting for something along the lines of a BoneFrog





Jake B said:


> It's more that we're just always making new dials, not because anyone's unhappy, but because it's what we do.  There were probably a good 30 or 40 different dials introduced that would fit into the Tsunami during the time it was in production.


Would the newer ones be exclusive to the II? Or just using the II as a timeframe of availability?


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

I imagine that since the movements are different in the the two pieces that the dial architecture is not going to work for both models interchangably on the date models. On the no-date dials that might not be the case.

But, for some of the modders around the world I am sure that if the dial diameters are similar on the no-date dials that it might be possible to interchange a dial designed for either piece with the proper air tools and sledgehammers!!!:-d:-!

:-!:-d:-dNot sure why someone would bother but a question is a question.



timetellinnoob said:


> Would the newer ones be exclusive to the II? Or just using the II as a timeframe of availability?


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Well mine arrived today and I am more than happy with it. It absolutely has to be seen in person to truly appreciate. I set to work on it immediately as I had been cultivating a bracelet idea for quite a while now. I wanted a beefy 3d oyster to go with mine and had been looking at all the super oysters out there. Nothing had significant enough end links to take up some space and not leave a big void. Then I saw the BFK bracelet and with a friendly sale from member *liwang22* (THANK YOU LI!!!!) I had it. I figured it would probably need some machining, and it did. About 1-1/2 hours later I had my Typhoon sitting on the BFK bracelet. Used a bench grinder, disc sander and 5 grits of hand sanding to finish the bracelet end links and they fit like a glove with no rubbing. Also removed the wide flared links next to the end links, to better meet up with the case. Simple pin & collar arrangement.

I am very happy with the watch. It is a rugged, toolish brute with a vintage elegance. It has great presence and with the oyster it is very well balanced and comfortable. This watch will be a pleasure to wear on the rubber Triple-D strap or the stainless. Thank you Jake B!!! Awesome job!! It was so worth the wait.

Here are a few quick and dirties. I will bring out the good camera tomorrow.

















Here it is with it's siblings for size comparison. The shark diver is the 40mm version.









Will try to get a few good shots of it down by the water tomorrow at work.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Yes please Jake!



Jake B said:


> It's more that we're just always making new dials, not because anyone's unhappy, but because it's what we do.  There were probably a good 30 or 40 different dials introduced that would fit into the Tsunami during the time it was in production.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

And I'm one of the 78 

Patience...


----------



## PsycMatt (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but is there anyway to get an order in on these still? 
Or do I need to try my luck on one popping up for sale in the webstore?

I thought I could resist but my will power is WEAK! The pics so far look amazing.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

As indicated by others as well as Jake (many times in the thread) orders (preorders or otherwise) are on hold until Jake gets through the back order/preorder list.

Cheers!



PsycMatt said:


> I'm sure this has been asked a million times, but is there anyway to get an order in on these still?
> Or do I need to try my luck on one popping up for sale in the webstore?
> 
> I thought I could resist but my will power is WEAK! The pics so far look amazing.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The classic's indices do look a bit small in this comparison. Maybe the SAT dial is suitable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



fireftr45 said:


> Well mine arrived today and I am more than happy with it. It absolutely has to be seen in person to truly appreciate. I set to work on it immediately as I had been cultivating a bracelet idea for quite a while now. I wanted a beefy 3d oyster to go with mine and had been looking at all the super oysters out there. Nothing had significant enough end links to take up some space and not leave a big void. Then I saw the BFK bracelet and with a friendly sale from member *liwang22* (THANK YOU LI!!!!) I had it. I figured it would probably need some machining, and it did. About 1-1/2 hours later I had my Typhoon sitting on the BFK bracelet. Used a bench grinder, disc sander and 5 grits of hand sanding to finish the bracelet end links and they fit like a glove with no rubbing. Also removed the wide flared links next to the end links, to better meet up with the case. Simple pin & collar arrangement.
> 
> I am very happy with the watch. It is a rugged, toolish brute with a vintage elegance. It has great presence and with the oyster it is very well balanced and comfortable. This watch will be a pleasure to wear on the rubber Triple-D strap or the stainless. Thank you Jake B!!! Awesome job!! It was so worth the wait.
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks perfect for it. I'm jealous. I should have my typhoon soon but sadly I don't have the skills to even attempt to mod a bracelet to fit it.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Managed to get out in the sun and get a few more shots today. This bracelet mod was not that difficult.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

That BFK bracelet looks outstanding on this watch. I've thought about that myself, and also the Monster bracelet. Fireftr45, can you please post more wrist pics (specially frontal ones) of your T2/BFK bracelet combo?

And while at it, could any kind soul show pics of the Typhoon with a Monster bracelet installed on it?


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Heres a few more including a watchadoo. I like the look on the watchadoo, but I wish it had beefier end links.

7-1/2" wrist


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

I went with classic hands. No I kinda wish I went with the red minute hand. Really like it. I have mine on an Isofrane...

Sorry for the sideways pic.. Don't know why when it's inserted it comes out this way.


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

Just received word that this is on the way to me from Hong Kong. Any suggestions for straps? I like the look of the rubber but would also like to try out something different. Thinking of a sand colored canvas or nato....


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



tmeyers said:


> Just received word that this is on the way to me from Hong Kong. Any suggestions for straps? I like the look of the rubber but would also like to try out something different. Thinking of a sand colored canvas or nato....
> 
> View attachment 1260446


Something like this, perhaps ?








Pic borrowed from Scubawatch.org

When mine finally arrives, first thing to do will be to put it on a OD Dagaz Xulu !

Regards,


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

*Fresh arrival!*

Fresh in my hands this morning. Very excited and very happy. Great stuff, Jake!


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: Fresh arrival!*

Saw this from Jake...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Fresh arrival!*

Request 3-6-9 dial in Blue, Jake...with the silvered snowflake hands


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Next to the Tsunami, Typhoon looks a bit small...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> Next to the Tsunami, Typhoon looks a bit small...


I also thought I noticed that... it looks strange. Not really a problem for me as I have small wrists hehe. but I wondered if that's perhaps, somehow an optical illusion? The dial on the T2 looks way smaller....


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> Next to the Tsunami, Typhoon looks a bit small...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


I own both. The T-2 is larger or about the same size as the Tsunami. The large bezel and the lack of chapter ring may make it look smaller. Jake said there is more of the dial viewable on the T-2 than the Tsunami. Here a some crappy side by side pics.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

If you're referencing the picture on the previous page the tsunami is sitting up on the bracelet clasp while the typhoon is flat on the table. Optical illusion.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Going by the drawings I believe the bezel grips on the Tsunami stick out a bit further. Also, the bezel thickness and dial width could make the watches appear different in size. I prefer 40-ish mm so don't really care.



ManMachine said:


> Next to the Tsunami, Typhoon looks a bit small...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

fireftr45 said:


> If you're referencing the picture on the previous page the tsunami is sitting up on the bracelet clasp while the typhoon is flat on the table. Optical illusion.


Yeah, those would be my pics. Sorry about that. I was trying to get some quick pics out. I'm on the road with my T2 now and I can say that it wears just like my Tsunami if not a little lower as far as height goes. I don't have the references for the Tsunami handy, but my impression is that the T2 has a slighty lower case height. As for comfort, it wears great, just like the Tsunami and the short lug-to-lug length has much to do with that. Cushion case comfort, which is one of the points of these two beautiful homage watches (and I know I'm not very creative in my set-ups by going as close to classic as possible in my choices). To go back to the size isssues, my pics are indeed optical illusions.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

atlarson, please don't take my comment as criticism of your pics I certainly did not mean it that way. Simply pointing out that the difference in size was perceived and not actual.
As for the classic design I think its bangin'!!!!!! I have yet to see a Typhoon roll out that I wouldn't happily wear.
Like you I'm finding mine to be my most comfortable watch. For my wrist size and shape it sits perfectly and feels great.
For me, the thing I thought I might not like so much was the beveled coin edge. I had envisioned more of a straight forward classic coin edge. It has, I'm happy to say, become my favorite feature of the watch. It is so unique and the way it catches the light draws my attention right to it.
Hope you're enjoying yours as much as I am mine.
To the guys still waiting, it is SO worth the wait. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## atlarson (Dec 3, 2011)

fireftr45 said:


> atlarson, please don't take my comment as criticism of your pics I certainly did not mean it that way. Simply pointing out that the difference in size was perceived and not actual.


No offense taken, fireftr45. On a quick break and dug up the specs on the T2: height (including crystal) is 14.65 mm and an unofficial spec from earlier reviews of the Tsunami has the height at 14 mm. Sooo, despite my impression, it appears that the watches share almost exact case heights. To second what fireftr45 says, the wait is definitely worth it for this watch. I love the tool vibe coming off of it on a zulu strap. Got several compliments on it as I cycled through the airports these past few days. And I know it's been said already on this thread, but the deal on this particular model (the T2) is amazing. Absolutely incredible bang for the buck.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

fireftr45 said:


> If you're referencing the picture on the previous page the tsunami is sitting up on the bracelet clasp while the typhoon is flat on the table. Optical illusion.


Erik is correct. The Typhoon may even be slightly larger overall. And Erik's is SWEET!!! Can't wait to get mine...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Woo hoo, in a few days I'll be a member if the Typhoon club. Was kind of absent from the forum when the presale went down, but was lucky enough to just snag one off the FS forum. Can't wait!


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Just got it today , couldn't expect anything less from jake, the dial though , I think the 12 o' clock marker is a little out of line it does not align


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

Hard to tell if it isn't straight. Mine is dead on.. I think it's an optical illusion.. Depending on the way I hold mine it looks strange and out of wack but it's not..


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Definitely looks like that marker is clocked ever so slightly to the right.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Definitely looks like that marker is clocked ever so slightly to the right.


Exactly, that is what I see too, my wife too, it rotates slightly to the right


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

New dial (C3 but also in C1)...Thoughts?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

People who wanted the prototype dial, this is pretty much it I think, no?


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*That's exactly what it looks like to me. It's pretty cool and the prototype looked great with it, (below). Weren't there a couple of pages of "wanting" these dials a while back?*


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

glg said:


> Just got it today , couldn't expect anything less from jake, the dial though , I think the 12 o' clock marker is a little out of line it does not align


Looks off very slightly to the left to me.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Very cool! I can think of three or four versions I would jump at in a second. I dont think there are any bad combinations that I have seen yet.

The only issue is actually being able to get another one! They are following along the lines of the Tsunami pieces. I would have to say they are non existent on the store. Glad I was able to snag at least one of them!

Great design and execution by Jake.



Matt Treadnot said:


> *That's exactly what it looks like to me. It's pretty cool and the prototype looked great with it, (below). Weren't there a couple of pages of "wanting" these dials a while back?*
> View attachment 1273008


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Blurter said:


> Looks off very slightly to the left to me.


Yes,
The same thing, it points slightly to the left, like rotating clockwise.
I know it is not a big deal , you must take a close look to notice .
Other than that, which is not a problem, the watch is superb.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

They all look great to me so far! I'm patiently waiting for my turn to come up. Still don't know what configuration I'll go with


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you Jake for doing the HELO dial |>


----------



## gman54 (Sep 22, 2009)

glg said:


> Yes,
> The same thing, it points slightly to the left, like rotating clockwise.
> I know it is not a big deal , you must take a close look to notice .
> Other than that, which is not a problem, the watch is superb.


Mine is slightly off as well. I thought that it was my very picky OCD eyes playing tricks on me. But mine is bezel is exactly as the picture in the post. However, I'm too lazy to ship it back to Jake to have it addressed... it's only a watch


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine is spot on. I align the PIP as well as the 6 or 30 on the bezel.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sooo stoked on this thing:


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Will the GMT bezel work with the explorer dial? I wonder if those numbers on the bezel will clash with the 3-6-9 numbers (making things look too busy). 

Hope to see more typhoons with hands sets other than the 6105 style.


----------



## nugget40 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*



Jake B said:


> Exactly $600 total for the guys who'd laid down deposit, Tyler. Once the cases/bracelets are ready (and believe me I'm already very tired of waiting) then it won't be long for everyone to get served with their watch, as most actually went for the immediate autowind/strap NH26/7S26 option, and only 78 guys stayed in for the NE15 double dome/bracelet T-II.


Wow only 78 of us???? That's crazy, I guess a lot of people either aren't bracelet fans, or are very impatient with their monies....I don't understand the incessant need of people to check in.....I'm pretty sure Jake has never forgotten anyone first of all, and second he keeps us updated on whats going on....if you are willing to pre order deposit for a watch that hasn't been manufactured yet from a small company, its only common sense that it will take a bit of time, and problems can arise


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: anyone help with dagaz email ?*

+1! i'm really looking forward to receiving my TII, but I'm not impatient... Other watches have come and gone in my small collection since the pre-order last autumn, and it will be a very pleasant surprise when the Typhoon arrives!



nugget40 said:


> Wow only 78 of us???? That's crazy, I guess a lot of people either aren't bracelet fans, or are very impatient with their monies....I don't understand the incessant need of people to check in.....I'm pretty sure Jake has never forgotten anyone first of all, and second he keeps us updated on whats going on....if you are willing to pre order deposit for a watch that hasn't been manufactured yet from a small company, its only common sense that it will take a bit of time, and problems can arise


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

The TII will be worth the wait... but you can't deny the bargain that is the T2. I've had the pleasure of handling one in person and it was mighty impressive. 
Jake deserves heaps of praise for taking the high road here imho. I'm a customer for life and could not be more proud to say so. 


Professional Expert


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

78 huh?

Well, I always thought that maybe Jake would allow the original pre order folks to also get back in on the pre order for the Ultra Typhoon with the ne 15. Why not? 

Its not like we cancelled our orders or did something bad! I think most business folks would look at those folks who pre ordered and decided on the 7s versions as "good" customers. We are just very good customers of Dagaz. Seems like there could be a silver lining for being in a pre order.


You cant blame some folks for wanting the 7s T's. They are very attractive. I think many of the original pre order folks would probably also want the Ultra T's with bracelet and NE15s. 

What you think?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I´m succumbing to silver....


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

That silver dial is the one I will be getting, barring any other Explosive dial releases between now and then....

I wonder if Jake will have a No-Date silver version? Perhaps someone could comment on his facebook page as I do not have facebook. Either way, Silver is lookin sexy!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder what else Jake has got in store for us? This guy's one of the all-time best at marketing his wares.


Professional Expert


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Received my T2 a couple weeks ago but only got around to taking pics today. Very happy with the watch. Great bezel action. Love the slight dome and deep black lacquer dial. Feels great on my ~6.5" wrist... although I have to wear it on nato since the included rubber strap has too much overhang on my tiny wrist.

Initial pics I saw had me worried that the crown guard was too angular, but I think that was just the angle of the shot. It looks great in the flesh.


http://
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/Submarin3r/media/Typhoon4_zpsf3ef23cb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
Family Shot:
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/S...-4c30-aafc-1ec6f9bc0a17_zps7986a944.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice! Best pics I've seen yet of the Classic. I had officially decided on the SAT dial with SKX hands and 12-hour bezel but your pics have changed my mind yet again. I'm actually thinking about thinking about getting two.



Submarin3r said:


> Received my T2 a couple weeks ago but only got around to taking pics today. Very happy with the watch. Great bezel action. Love the slight dome and deep black lacquer dial. Feels great on my ~6.5" wrist... although I have to wear it on nato since the included rubber strap has too much overhang on my tiny wrist.
> 
> Initial pics I saw had me worried that the crown guard was too angular, but I think that was just the angle of the shot. It looks great in the flesh.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

How much of dome is there? Is there any distortion (which I like)?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> How much of dome is there? Is there any distortion (which I like)?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the dome is comparable to the SNZH dome. Its just high enough for bubble dome lovers to get excited, but not enough to be a scratch magnet. I notice a slight distortion at extreme angles only. Kind of the best of both worlds.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree with FireFTR45's comments about dome.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thuggee said:


> Wow ! That silver dial is nice !


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a silver classic Tsunami with 6105 hands. It is awesome looking.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Wooooowwwww!!!

That's what we are TALIKING about Jake!!!

Thank God I preordered three T2s.....

I bet Jake has more dials in store!!!



xzqt said:


> Thuggee said:
> 
> 
> > Wow ! That silver dial is nice !


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

fireftr45 said:


> I think the dome is comparable to the SNZH dome. Its just high enough for bubble dome lovers to get excited, but not enough to be a scratch magnet. I notice a slight distortion at extreme angles only. Kind of the best of both worlds.


Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Just saw this mini-review on another forum that could interest some (it has a "new" combo).
Mini- of the Dagaz Typhoon T2...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*KUNISMAN*

 View Profile 
 View Forum Posts 
 Private Message 








Member [HR][/HR]Just saw this mini-review on another forum that could interest some (it has a "new" combo).
Mini- of the Dagaz Typhoon T2...

*What a well-done, concise review; all the information that you want and nothing that you don't need. It reminds me, as I shake my head, of what a ridiculously superb value the T2 is.*​


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

+1!! That was a great review, thanks for posting that. Should answer many questions for the newer viewers of this thread.

Have had mine for almost a month now and I'm loving it. Threw it on the watchadoo today and will probably try this out for a while. I am seriously thinking of asking Santa for a thick mesh to try it on. Maybe a nice Helson mesh.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

KUNISMAN said:


> Just saw this mini-review on another forum that could interest some (it has a "new" combo).
> Mini- of the Dagaz Typhoon T2...


Thanks for the really super review! This is the first thing I'm seeing getting in to the office today, and you've set the mood for a very productive session


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice review. It is good to know that I have already nailed down some preorders on this ALREADY sold out watch.....

Good show!!


----------



## Soundastic (Feb 14, 2008)

Submarin3r said:


> Received my T2 a couple weeks ago but only got around to taking pics today. Very happy with the watch. Great bezel action. Love the slight dome and deep black lacquer dial. Feels great on my ~6.5" wrist... although I have to wear it on nato since the included rubber strap has too much overhang on my tiny wrist.
> 
> Initial pics I saw had me worried that the crown guard was too angular, but I think that was just the angle of the shot. It looks great in the flesh.
> 
> ...


Hi, based on this pic, the bezel seems to be tilted left to right (horizontally, if that makes sense), Is that the case, or is it just an illusion, because of the way the watch is seated on the table?
Thank you


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Soundastic said:


> Hi, based on this pic, the bezel seems to be tilted left to right (horizontally, if that makes sense), Is that the case, or is it just an illusion, because of the way the watch is seated on the table?
> Thank you


I'm sure its an illusion- Note also that it is a nato/zulu strap so there is extra material under the caseback which may not allow the case to sit completely flush with the surface. At least that's my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

That SAT dial with the military ladder hands combination is interesting; the style seems to work quite well for a tool watch. I'm still not sure what I'd pick though.


----------



## ematthews (Jul 18, 2011)

KUNISMAN said:


> Just saw this mini-review on another forum that could interest some (it has a "new" combo).
> Mini- of the Dagaz Typhoon T2...


I really like this and would love to know if I can get another one. I have the classic with date... Does anyone here know if Jake would allow us to order a second one?


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

cb23 said:


> I'm sure its an illusion- Note also that it is a nato/zulu strap so there is extra material under the caseback which may not allow the case to sit completely flush with the surface. At least that's my thoughts on the matter.


Correct... Just an illusion caused by my amateur photo composition skills! ;-)


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

For those who don't check Facebook:


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that is even better...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Couple of Typhoons up for sale in Jakes webstore right now you better be quick though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...got one. finally.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

ematthews said:


> I really like this and would love to know if I can get another one. I have the classic with date... Does anyone here know if Jake would allow us to order a second one?


Can't imagine why he _wouldn't_!


----------



## hooligan (Apr 8, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> ...got one. finally.


Congratulations, :-! I'm looking forward to when my turn comes with the T II.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Just put in an order for a Silver Classic!!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Bustov said:


> Just put in an order for a Silver Classic!!
> View attachment 1290125


I´m a bit enthusiastic with seeing one of these in the real world. When you get yours please share some pics...


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just arrived from JakeB and another winner for sure. It came on the Dagaz Rubber which is a great strap, very comfy. I put an Anvil Bracelet on it that has 20 mm end links and the first bracelet links are 22 mm which gives it a little wider profile. Here are some pics:


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

The anvil looks great. I have one on my OM, might have to put it on my Silver Classic when it gets here.


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

Bustov said:


> The anvil looks great. I have one on my OM, might have to put it on my Silver Classic when it gets here.


Funny I had the Anvil on my OM before the switch.


----------



## cheesey (Jul 10, 2009)

Silver dial available again and i just got 1 .


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

cheesey said:


> Silver dial available again and i just got 1 .


Dammit! I missed it again... I mean congrats :-!


----------



## cheesey (Jul 10, 2009)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Dammit! I missed it again... I mean congrats :-!


This silver dial/black markers is my fav. among the myriad of Typhoon dials and i hope u snag 1 soon..


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

cheesey said:


> This silver dial/black markers is my fav. among the myriad of Typhoon dials and i hope u snag 1 soon..


Just got one! There should be one more available


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

How are you guys getting them? Are you just visiting Jake's site: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. over and over?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MACHENE.Tech said:


> How are you guys getting them? Are you just visiting Jake's site: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. over and over?


That's the quickest option but also hard to be there at that time. Timezones are all out of wack though, you might be asleep when they pop up and long gone before you ever knew it. Other option was to join Jake's wait list, and when you come up he makes one to your specs. Though the wait list is filled up afaik for the 7s26/equivelant T2 model. I'm not sure if people are opting out and leaving new spots, I don't know if that's how Jake would do it... If you want the more expensive bracelet model, he might be still doing a wait-list? The last option is wait for the inevitable flippers to let theirs go.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

I got mine when I couldn't sleep one night. Figured I might as well keep the website open and hit refresh every so often. They seem to go up for sale about 5 pm Hong Kong time when Jake knocks off work for the day.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

5pm HKG eh? Finally, putting my GMTs to good use.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Got a question for you guys. How long did it take to get your watch? I got the tracking number and it never showed in the Hong Kong Post website, now it is showing up in the USPS tracking but says that is waiting for info from the original shipper (Hong Kong Post). It has been like that for days. So basically I have a tracking number that isn't tracking.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure what the total time is from your shipment date to final destination (which of course has not happened yet) but I have seen a watch take anywhere from 10 days to close to 4 weeks. This time of year you can probably tack on another week for holiday season delays. Usually it takes a little over 2 weeks to get to East Coast of US.

And, yes, the tracking info is not much use. It really is best just to wait and when it shows up you have a surprise. If it doesnt show up after 4 weeks you might want to send Jake an email.



Bustov said:


> Got a question for you guys. How long did it take to get your watch? I got the tracking number and it never showed in the Hong Kong Post website, now it is showing up in the USPS tracking but says that is waiting for info from the original shipper (Hong Kong Post). It has been like that for days. So basically I have a tracking number that isn't tracking.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I once had something coming from the east that stopped updating. For several days, it might have been a week or a little more, it just stayed with that status. It was something like 'entering customs' or just about it being at customs. I checked it every day, several times, and then one day all the sudden it updated it was going to be delivered that day. And I'm in So. Cal. Customs is wonky. Heard stories of people waiting a month for a 'customs' tracking update, some stories about it going through customs in just few hours. And sometimes people get their package but now have some kind of tax or fee... I've not had anything like that happen, I've actually had pretty good luck with customs when ordering overseas.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

For those who want one it looks like there are 21 Silver Dial classics available!

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I grabbed one of the Silver Classics. 6105 is one of my favorites so it'll be interesting to see how I like the DAGAZ T2 Typhoon. It's got some big shoes to fill...


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats awesome! It sure would be nice if Jake could offer up some of the classic black dial pieces and maybe a few SAT with Ladder hands, ect.

Nice to see some available for general consumption!!!!!

Thanks Jake!



KarmaToBurn said:


> For those who want one it looks like there are 21 Silver Dial classics available!
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

2 silver classics available right now! GO GO GO!


----------



## cadguy (Jan 16, 2009)

I want the black dials with date. Been waiting for one to go on sale for about 2 months now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtcv2k (Sep 28, 2010)

My silver T2 says hi.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

I have one in my cart right now, but worried it will be sold out even if I can add one (I could add 200 if I wanted without any notice from the site) since the 2 avalaible is allready been over written I'm worried I just will have my money returned in a few days. Anyone know if this has happen to them? 

Just to be clear, I trust Dagaz (bought from them before) just want a watch soon if I spend the money ;-)


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

xtcv2k said:


> My silver T2 says hi.
> 
> View attachment 1301982


Beautiful! Makes the wait for mine even harder :-( I ordered a week ago and it just left HK last night o|


----------



## xtcv2k (Sep 28, 2010)

Silver T2 is available again!



KarmaToBurn said:


> Beautiful! Makes the wait for mine even harder :-( I ordered a week ago and it just left HK last night o|


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got a custom TII preordered....how do you guys think the silver classic dial would look with snowflake hands? too much?


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

cb23 said:


> I've got a custom TII preordered....how do you guys think the silver classic dial would look with snowflake hands? too much?


I would like to see that, I think it would look good. If I don't bond with my incoming Silver Classic I might try it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I like the silver sunburst, but it's not my kind of thing. A similar blue metallic sunburst WOULD BE SOOO SICK


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I like the silver sunburst, but it's not my kind of thing. A similar blue metallic sunburst WOULD BE SOOO SICK


Blue, yellow and orange classic dials seem like they would be slam dunks. I wouldn't be surprised if we see these available in the future.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

xtcv2k said:


> My silver T2 says hi.
> 
> View attachment 1301982


Beautiful !


----------



## poxyhen (Jun 10, 2011)

Thought I would post mine with the Expedition dial in C3, haven't seen another shown yet. I love the rubber strap but have put it on a RAF NATO to change it up a bit...


----------



## squarebear5591 (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone who wanted to be added to the waitlist recently been added? I mentioned my interest to Jake a while back and I was just wondering how long it even takes to get added to the waitlist


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Got my silver classic today. Rubber strap looks nice but I bought a strapcode super oyster which fits perfectly. Nice trio next to my OM and 6309!


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice, it looks good on the SO. The lugs are 22mm right? 

Mine supposedly shipped on 12/4 so I probably won't see it for a while.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> Nice, it looks good on the SO. The lugs are 22mm right?
> 
> Mine supposedly shipped on 12/4 so I probably won't see it for a while.


Lugs on Typhoons are 20mm.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Bustov said:


> Got my silver classic today. Rubber strap looks nice but I bought a strapcode super oyster which fits perfectly. Nice trio next to my OM and 6309!
> 
> View attachment 1307222
> 
> ...


Hoping my silver classic arrives next week just need to decide if ill leave it on the stock rubber or put it on mesh, anyone got any pics with the silver on mesh to tide me over until next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake has previous post in FB that "for the T-II, I do not have any more information other than I am waiting and expect parts starting Dec 19th, and I will not be getting any more information until then."
9 more days to go................


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Bustov said:


> Got my silver classic today. Rubber strap looks nice but I bought a strapcode super oyster which fits perfectly. Nice trio next to my OM and 6309!
> 
> View attachment 1307222
> 
> ...


Nice, did you try fitting the OEM Seiko Monster bracelet on the T2? Does it fit?

Thanks


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

My Silver Classic also arrived yesterday! This is one hell of a nice watch


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Karma,
Looks great !
Rhino


KarmaToBurn said:


> My Silver Classic also arrived yesterday! This is one hell of a nice watch


----------



## Brucegbombara (Feb 27, 2013)

If anyone is looking to sell their classic typhoon let me know. Been a lot up for sale but I keep missing them.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Superb photos of the Classic Silver, nicely done! Looking forward to getting mine a little bit more now  Will probably put mine on wjean mesh.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My Silver Classic also arrived yesterday! This is one hell of a nice watch


Awesome pics makes the wait for my silver classic all the more painful now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Anybody got an idea when the NE15 version is due out? T-2 or T-II, I always forget which is which. 


Professional Expert


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

rammerjammer said:


> Anybody got an idea when the NE15 version is due out? T-2 or T-II, I always forget which is which.
> Professional Expert


T2 = current version in 7s movt
TII = future version with 6R movt and bracelet


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

xzqt said:


> T2 = current version in 7s movt
> TII = future version with 6R movt and bracelet


Ah, thank you. My deposit is down on the T-II then. Big fan of the 6R15/NE15. 
Anybody have an inkling when the T-II will be ready?

Professional Expert


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Ah, thank you. My deposit is down on the T-II then. Big fan of the 6R15/NE15.
> Anybody have an inkling when the T-II will be ready?
> 
> Professional Expert


Jake is expecting parts on Dec.19. Whether these are samples or production parts is not clear to me. Q1 2014 for the first watch to ship seems realistic. Bulk in Q2 and Q3, I would think.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> Nice, did you try fitting the OEM Seiko Monster bracelet on the T2? Does it fit?
> 
> Thanks


No I didn't try it. But it should fit.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

TII arrived at Dagaz...

















The case seems a bit different...
(T2 proto)


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I cannot see any difference except the crystal, what difference in case shape do you see?


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess the wait is almost over? Odd that it is not on a steel band!!


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> I cannot see any difference except the crystal, what difference in case shape do you see?


Probably just me:roll: or the way the pic was taken but the lugs seem a bit different...


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought the same thing, the lugs on the TII look "stubbier" than the T2 in these photos.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> I thought the same thing, the lugs on the TII look "stubbier" than the T2 in these photos.


Case back TII







Case back T2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Beautiful. 
Is there a significance to the upside down T in the "T2"


----------



## outarange (Jan 13, 2013)

I assume Jake got inspired from the Hong Kong cyclone warning signals http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_tropical_cyclone_warning_signals

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi all,

Here's my silver classic. Already modded but did only one thing, I didn't like the shiny bezel, looked cheap, here you can see how the watch looks with a fne brushed applied on the bezel ... imo this finishes the watch and it looks more serious like this.

Sorry for the pics quality, it's a raining here and the light is very poor

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

outarange said:


> I assume Jake got inspired from the Hong Kong cyclone warning signals Hong Kong tropical cyclone warning signals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Thanks. You are correct. I stumbled across his blog post on the subject, and that's what he said.

Great photos in the thread, guys. :-!


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Typhoon T2 Silver Classic review comparison w/ Boschett Cave Dweller II.

*WARNING*: I know what you are thinking -- that's not fair. The watches have nothing in common. Well, I agree. This review is not meant to be fair it is a purely subjective review to explain why I caught and released Typhoon T2 Silver Classic. So, if you are expecting the comparative review of homage vs. inspiration -- then this review is not for you.

Initial impressions / packaging and presentation.

Packaging is great. Case is well designed, and much better than zippered vinyl or cardboard. It is not a Pelican case, but it is a real nice case, something that you won't throw away.









Case, Dial, Style.
Excellent. 10/10 on style and execution. Someone posted that the silver dial makes the watch look small. IMO the silver dial looks like an extension of the case and adds to the excellent style. (sorry about the exposure setting and flash)









Fit, Finish, Wear-ability, Impressions.
The finish on the case is top-notch. Beautiful brushed finish. Crown fits nicely within the integral guards (perhaps too nicely, because I found it a bit difficult to operate). This watch can go from diving to the boardroom to black-tie affair with no worries. Looks as good or better than more expensive watches.









*DO I LOOK WORRIED ?
*I will wear what I want, when I want, and do as I please. Fur coat in summer. Yes!








Crown, Bezel, Strap.
The crown is much smaller than CD II and the case made it a bit difficult to unscrew & screw down. I am used to operating the large 8mm crown on CD II. Could I get used to the Typhoon crown? Yes. But my initial impression was that it was a bit small. I read a post exalting the superb strap with stellar superlatives. Sorry, I am a bracelet guy. There is no fair comparison of the 20mm plastic strap to the fit and feel of the 22mm solid link stainless bracelet with adjustable ratcheting clasp on the CD II. Straps tend to push the watch toward the posterior ulnar nerve. Whereas, heavy ss bracelets hold the watch on top middle of my wrist. Wish I had a mesh or 20mm ss bracelet to test the Typhoon.









Bezel looks great in pictures 4x - 10x magnified on hi-res screen. But here was the turning point for my decision to flip the watch back into the sea. The bezel just does not have the heft or feel of a larger watch bezel that I am accustomed to wearing. Typhoon bezel just didn't "do it" for me. Again, as I stated from the outset, this is not a fair comparison. There is no way that the Typhoon is going to have the weight and feel of a larger watch. That is not what I was expecting. What I was hoping was that my initial gut-reaction would have been wow this is a very solid mid-size watch, but instead, my instinctive reaction was -- disappointment in the weight, feel, and lack of solidness of the bezel compared to my daily wearer and other big watches. Look, I said from the outset that this was not going to be fair, it is purely subjective.

I found myself wanting the watch for all the reasons we commonly post -- style, style, style. In the end, I was disappointed ONLY because I was hoping that the smaller watch would cure me of my 







obsession with heavy-weight champions like Armida A1. But, given the choice between excessive weight and bulk vs. smaller / mid-size watch with less noticeable wrist presence -- instinctively, I fall prey to the bigger, bulkier watch. And that's just me. Everyone is different.

I flipped the watch to WUS Member (international) and have no regrets. I might have easily adapted to the Typhoon T2 Silver Classic had I given the watch more of a chance. Excellent fit & finish, but in the end, my rational desire to opt for the smaller watch gave way to my insatiable emotional need for more gravity.

Recommendation
I highly recommend the Typhoon T2 to anyone on the quest for an incredible retro-dive watch without all the weight, bulk and potential discomfort of a larger 45mm beefed up sub. If you are hoping (as I was) that the Typhoon T2 will cure your obsession for heavy metal, than proceed at your own risk. And finally, If Jake B. ever gets around to scaling this watch up in size and weight to compete in the heavy-weight division, then I am sure that many of us big watch fans will be knocked out. Until then ...

Seasons greetings to all.

*RHINO*


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

:roll:

How can one compare watches on weight when one is on bracelet and the other on a rubber band ...


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

I said it was not fair ..,

Again, as I stated from the outset, this is not a fair comparison. There is no way that the Typhoon is going to have the weight and feel of a larger watch. That is not what I was expecting. What I was hoping was that my initial gut-reaction would have been wow this is a very solid mid-size watch, but instead, my instinctive reaction was -- disappointment in the weight, feel, and lack of solidness of the bezel compared to my daily wearer and other big watches. Look, I said from the outset that this was not going to be fair, it is purely subjective. 


sergio65 said:


> :roll:
> 
> How can one compare watches on weight when one is on bracelet and the other on a rubber band ...


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*METAPHOR:

I bought one of these*

*

and was disappointed that it didn't satisfy my appetite for this
*​


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I've had mine for 4 days hasn't left my wrist, 1st 2 days worn with the rubber strap although nice I've decided I'll enjoy it much more on 20mm mesh it really suits the silver dial , such a great watch, on a side note I'm now seeing quite a few Typhoons on eBay for $US500 or more is anyone paying this for a Typhoon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

The T2 is extremely comfortable on mesh and I think looks great as well!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I like it a lot on the grey Zulu, with the brushed SS hardware.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The bracelet I ordered for this watch just came in. Quick change and I'm now wearing this.

Dagaz Typhoon.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh oh oh..... Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Love to see some more pic of the TII .... especially on bracelet.


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Some pictures of my newly arrived 2 typhoon and some tests bracelets, more or less convincing ...


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I like the mesh. ^^


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

like the bund, great match imo


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

chezjoe said:


> Some pictures of my newly arrived 2 typhoon and some tests bracelets, more or less convincing ...
> 
> 
> DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr
> ...


Beautiful pictures

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Any chance you could let us know where you sourced that bracelet? That looks outstanding. Does the endlink fit well? Are they available outside India?

Thanks and great pic as always!



fatehbajwa said:


> The bracelet I ordered for this watch just came in. Quick change and I'm now wearing this.
> 
> Dagaz Typhoon.
> 
> View attachment 1321110


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks.

It's a Super Oyster 20mm straight end from strapcode. Ordered online from their website. Fits perfectly.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Merry xmas and happy new year!



Rhino-Ranch said:


> I said it was not fair ..,
> 
> Again, as I stated from the outset, this is not a fair comparison. There is no way that the Typhoon is going to have the weight and feel of a larger watch. That is not what I was expecting. What I was hoping was that my initial gut-reaction would have been wow this is a very solid mid-size watch, but instead, my instinctive reaction was -- disappointment in the weight, feel, and lack of solidness of the bezel compared to my daily wearer and other big watches. Look, I said from the outset that this was not going to be fair, it is purely subjective.


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I have too many oyster style bracelets so I'm trying this instead:


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

waterdude said:


> I have too many oyster style bracelets so I'm trying this instead:
> View attachment 1325288


Super bracelet do you have a link to buy it?

DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

chezjoe said:


> Super bracelet do you have a link to buy it?
> 
> DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr
> 
> ...


I bought it here:
http://bit.ly/1c3Jz81


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

thank you


Damage to the France $ 50 shipping


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

chezjoe said:


> thank you
> 
> Damage to the France $ 50 shipping


???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Hah ?...? 
Did I miss some thing ?


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Thuggee said:


> ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was in response to a request I made on the previous page for a bracelet that I wanted to buy, but unfortunately shipping to France are huge


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

How can I get a Typhoon II with the 6R15 movement?

Thanks


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Email Jake, using the email address on the 10watches website.


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

I've worn mine 24/7 since I bought it. All my other watches are getting jealous.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

dr_billiards said:


> View attachment 1328907
> 
> 
> I've worn mine 24/7 since I bought it. All my other watches are getting jealous.


Damn that looks good!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,
The end links on that BOR bracelet look like a perfect fit. Please can you tell me where you bought it and which end links you ordered with it?
Many thanks,
Mark


dr_billiards said:


> View attachment 1328907
> 
> 
> I've worn mine 24/7 since I bought it. All my other watches are getting jealous.


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Mark50 said:


> Hi,
> The end links on that BOR bracelet look like a perfect fit. Please can you tell me where you bought it and which end links you ordered with it?
> Many thanks,
> Mark


Me too. This looks great.


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you.



Thuggee said:


> Damn that looks good!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_billiards (Aug 23, 2011)

I ordered it from yobokies. It's his BOR with straight 20mm end links.

Beads Of Rice Photos by yobokies | Photobucket



Mark50 said:


> Hi,
> The end links on that BOR bracelet look like a perfect fit. Please can you tell me where you bought it and which end links you ordered with it?
> Many thanks,
> Mark





Blurter said:


> Me too. This looks great.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

I need this too.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Eagle1899 said:


> How can I get a Typhoon II with the 6R15 movement?
> 
> Thanks


I will sell you mine once it is delivered for $200 over what I paid. Been waiting wayyyy too long.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Happy New Year!
Lets get an official head count of who is still waiting. Add 1 to the last number in this post.

Im waiting on a pre order custom Typhoon.

1


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

transit98 said:


> Happy New Year!
> Lets get an official head count of who is still waiting. Add 1 to the last number in this post.
> 
> Im waiting on a pre order custom Typhoon.
> ...


2


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

LittleTim said:


> 2


3 (waiting on 1 T-II; Jake has already noted in this thread that there are 79 people on the T-II pre-order list).


----------



## outarange (Jan 13, 2013)

4 pre order custom for me too

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

During 2013 Typhoon pre order customers where told that the T2 option would be made sans metal bracelet. And the TII option would be made once new cases landed in HK workshop. What I and others would like to know is how many customers who choose the T2 option and are still waiting. Just asking the community to share who is waiting on a T2 pre-order.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Just guessing about 200 T2's have been produced. Might not be quite that many. I do not think the serial numbers are following consecutively anyhow. I have a silver date dial with serial number over #350. I dont think Jake has made 350 T2 pieces yet. But, I dont know for sure.

What you have to realize is that Jake is running a business. Yes, the pre orders will be produced as ordered. But, he still has to sell watches. So, if he produces 10-15 pieces for sale between pre order custom orders then we all have to be on board with the man making a living.

Also, Jake B is one person. Ask any boutique watch producer who actually produces his own watches. It is brutal. So, give Jake some time and watches will come.

I hope you understand the direction my thoughts are following. No disrespect to you and others who may be waiting. But, Jakes business does not start and end with any one watch order or customer.

But, i once waited over 2 years for a custom forum watch. And, it did not bother me much. I do understand not all pre order participants have that kind of patience.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Dragoon, no need to convert me as to the great family business 10watches now Dagaz is. Just was interested as to how many in the community pre ordered and have decided to wear the T2. And how many who have chosen the T2 are still waiting. In no way is inquiry venting or "trying to rush/push our watches to made" as with the rest of us Jakes got our money before and will continue to do so. Kick ass seiko mod parts don't grow on trees. I know this.


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

No offense intended. But why not start a separate thread if you want a "tally" of these kind of statistics. No reason to hijack the thread and expect hundreds of people to respond or even know that this topic is in this thread. You really need a separate thread if your intention is to quantify T2 deliveries.



transit98 said:


> Thanks Dragoon, no need to convert me as to the great family business 10watches now Dagaz is. Just was interested as to how many in the community pre ordered and have decided to wear the T2. And how many who have chosen the T2 are still waiting. In no way is inquiry venting or "trying to rush/push our watches to made" as with the rest of us Jakes got our money before and will continue to do so. Kick ass seiko mod parts don't grow on trees. I know this.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny stuff! Thanks. Happy New Year!


----------



## Dragoon (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, indeed! U too brother! Have a terrific new year!



transit98 said:


> Funny stuff! Thanks. Happy New Year!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

78


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well here are at least 15 that were flipped

http://www.watchrecon.com/?query=Typhoon&last_days=0


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Does the Yobokies BOR bracelet with fitted end links for the 6105 fit the Typhoon?


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

500 T2 were made, and there are 500 TII on deck. Jake said about 700 total Typhoons left to assemble. it seemed many pre-orders chose to go with T2. Probably ~ 100 did the pre-order?

I'm not surprised by the flips - that happens to almost any watch, and Typhoon has lots of varieties. The re-sale holds well.

My favorite tool watch design so far from Jake's FB page:









Very much true homage done in a beautiful way.

Still don't know what I'd choose when my turn is up. The hydro hands look pretty nice too:


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Really don't think 500 T2 have been made. There are still T2 pre orders that have not been completed. 

It does look like a bad ass tool watch for sure.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

transit98 said:


> Well here are at least 15 that were flipped
> 
> http://www.watchrecon.com/?query=Typhoon&last_days=0


One of those is this one. Great fit on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

wease said:


> One of those is this one. Great fit on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like your set up. Iso finishes it off nicely. Enjoy it.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Add me to the list. I've been very interested in the Typhoon and it's brethren for quite some time. Grabbed a T2 from the FS forum a couple days back and just got it this morning. Aside from having a non-hacking movement, I like it! A fitting tribute to the Seiko cushion-cases of yesteryear.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

transit98 said:


> Really don't think 500 T2 have been made. There are still T2 pre orders that have not been completed.
> 
> It does look like a bad ass tool watch for sure.


I was talking about the cases. Close to 300 T2 have been assembled. Total of 700+ Typhoons to assemble for Jake.

Can't say I'm crazy about the military style and that count down bezel - a bit too busy.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

To those still waiting, be patient. I too thought I was forgotten but got my email from Jake about two weeks ago and it is in the mail now. You would think after buying three watches from Jake, I would know better.
Just a plain classic no-date.


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

New bracelet received for Typhoon










Really pleased with the rendering of all, I think it gives a very different general appearance shows


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

chezjoe said:


> New bracelet received for Typhoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very COLD looking. I guess it goes with the weather some parts of the country is having!


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Does the Yobokies BOR bracelet with fitted end links for the 6105 fit the Typhoon?


I doubt it, as the 6105 had 19mm lugs and the Typhoon has 20mm.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

mike120 said:


> I doubt it, as the 6105 had 19mm lugs and the Typhoon has 20mm.


Harold's site says they are 20mm. But I was wondering about how identical the case shape is.

20mm 6105 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

A MattR of Time said:


> Harold's site says they are 20mm. But I was wondering about how identical the case shape is.
> 
> 20mm 6105 BoR Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


Hmm.... Looking at his photos, it looks as if the end links are 19mm and the bracelet 20mm on that particular piece. I would email him to confirm, but since he also offers it with the 22mm wide bracelet labeled the same way, that seems to be his syntax for labeling his BOR.


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

small change crown...


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

chezjoe said:


> small change crown...
> 
> 
> DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


That crown would be my choice for that dial also...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Post this in the For Sale section of the site not here.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Jake noted on Jan. 9th that going forward, all the T2 will have the NH35 movement (hacking, hand winding) for $375.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Waiting for my stock SKX hands to show up. Then it will be just about perfect. The lume on these c1 6105 hands is almost non-existent.


----------



## outarange (Jan 13, 2013)

Are those C3 indices? How's the lume?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Got mine a few days ago and really like it.
I went with a plain no-date classic.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

outarange said:


> Are those C3 indices? How's the lume?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Indices are C1 also, but due to more area they work better. The hands are non existent after 5 minutes. Installing the stock SKX hands will give me brighter hands than dial which is infinitely more useable than the reverse.

As it is now:










Now, how that came out of the same shop as this:










still puzzles me.


----------



## outarange (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanx! I'm on the waiting list for a TII but haven't decided on the lume yet, C3 is the way to go then. That CAV-1 looks really nice!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

outarange said:


> Thanx! I'm on the waiting list for a TII but haven't decided on the lume yet, C3 is the way to go then. That CAV-1 looks really nice!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The CAV is a home run.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

What lume is used on CAV?

My take is that C1 is out of date, for white color lume BGW9 would be the choice. For this watch, I think one need to get C3 lume.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

ManMachine said:


> What lume is used on CAV?
> 
> My take is that C1 is out of date, for white color lume BGW9 would be the choice. For this watch, I think one need to get C3 lume.


C3 on the CAV, and yes, BGW9 is the way to go for lume that looks white during the daytime.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

The strap looks super cool on the watch!



chezjoe said:


> small change crown...
> 
> 
> DAGAZ - T2 Typhoon Silver Classic par Chez Joe, sur Flickr
> ...


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Kinda' like the Bond look on the Classic.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

For those wondering about the Yobokies BOR, here ya' go. Also the fitted end links do not work. The Typhoon is pretty straight at the lug/case.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Any updates on the TII we have been waiting on for well over a year??


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr Jake seems to be a little slow on this. I don't think it is any urgent priority. He already has 50% of our money, so why should there be any rush.

It has been 15 months for me.... oh well, its only money, right? I would have hoped that with such a slow delivery that at least there would be some email contacts to his customers. (this was supposed to be delivered 'winter 2013' / Jan/Feb 2013)

He only posts in Facebook and doesn't even post updates on his own sales website. I personally detest facebook, and I am completely not alone in this regard.

Facebook is only good for impersonal contact and providing people viruses.

I can only shrug.

Jake releases great products, but his customer service / personalism sucks.

I have purchased many watches from Jake, but I can't put up with this any more.



kjd2121 said:


> Any updates on the TII we have been waiting on for well over a year??


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I emailed jake last week after it was announced the NH35 was going to be used in the remaining T2's. I expressed my feeling that the only difference between the two watches now is a $300 bracelet. 

He replied that the TII has a different case, crown system, bezel system and double domed sapphire. 
These parts are different because the original cases would not work with sel bracelets. I expected all of the listed parts with my original order. 
I expressed my feelings with jake with an email reply, have not heard back from him. That's the only reason I'm posting this. I know there is a difference between the NH35 and the NH15, they both hack and hand wind. That was my main issue with the NH36.

All said he did say full production on TII would start in March.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I will believe it when I see it.



Ham615 said:


> I emailed jake last week after it was announced the NH35 was going to be used in the remaining T2's. I expressed my feeling that the only difference between the two watches now is a $300 bracelet.
> 
> He replied that the TII has a different case, crown system, bezel system and double domed sapphire.
> These parts are different because the original cases would not work with sel bracelets. I expected all of the listed parts with my original order.
> ...


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Royal rip off from Mr Boudreau.

Let's see how he unabashedly reacts to this. I'm sure he's going to react pleasantly to this.

Why the hell do I have to chase after information about a watch that I preordered 15 friggin. Months ago? I stupidly preordered 3 of them. Boy I'm stupid.

Crazy. What the hell man? This is stupid. I hear that he finally received the cases for the TII before Christmas. What happened to all those 6r15 movements that jake had apparently stocked up? Now March production? Come on. This is crazy.

I have been patient until now. But with no info for me (customer) having to chase after information, this has become stupid. I don't care if you're a one man show.... There are several one man guy producers that make much more of a career out of this.

I wonder how Jake's boutique is going in HK? I'm sure people who walk up to his new shop get AWESOME service.

Lol....

Rant over! [/out]



Ham615 said:


> I emailed jake last week after it was announced the NH35 was going to be used in the remaining T2's. I expressed my feeling that the only difference between the two watches now is a $300 bracelet.
> 
> He replied that the TII has a different case, crown system, bezel system and double domed sapphire.
> These parts are different because the original cases would not work with sel bracelets. I expected all of the listed parts with my original order.
> ...


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Gotta love the first world problems! Not exactly cholera in the drinking water 

He's been posting updates on the company Facebook page. Every delay, update or supplier issue has been put up there. I'd hardly say he hasn't been forthcoming with his updates.

For those of you that don't do Facebook, you don't need to join to view the company page.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude....

I think you need to give your head a shake. Oh... And by the way, I have had cholera/dysentery.

If you can show me where on 10 watches he posts updates you're all knowing and omnipotent.

Screw Facebook. It sucks. End of discussion.

I just won't buy from jake again. Enough of this B$. Trust me: he never does himself any favours.

Enough waiting.



OzO said:


> Gotta love the first world problems! Not exactly cholera in the drinking water
> 
> He's been posting updates on the company Facebook page. Every delay, update or supplier issue has been put up there. I'd hardly say he hasn't been forthcoming with his updates.
> 
> For those of you that don't do Facebook, you don't need to join to view the company page.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

So let me get this straight, the updates are out there, but you don't like the format he uses, so he's the problem?

He's not a sponsor here, so its not like he has a sub-forum.

Anyway, enough of this. I'm out.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do I after paying a deposit of $900 for three watches, and then have to go through the effort of searching for the information, and logging into F-stupid-book after FIFETEEN months of waiting.

Don't you get it??

No, didn't think so.

Edit: ever heard of email???



OzO said:


> So let me get this straight, the updates are out there, but you don't like the format he uses, so he's the problem?
> 
> He's not a sponsor here, so its not like he has a sub-forum.
> 
> Anyway, enough of this. I'm out.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Why do I after paying a deposit of $900 for three watches, and then have to go through the effort of searching for the information, and logging into F-stupid-book after FIFETEEN months of waiting.
> 
> Don't you get it??
> 
> ...


It takes less effort to click on the Dagaz Facebook page than it does to post here, you don't even need to register to look at the Dagaz Facebook page, it's actually no harder than looking at any other webpage so not sure what the issue is, I've got a watch on preorder I have no issue with Jakes communication and how he goes about it, he's kept people up to-date all the way along the process I have no doubt I'll get my watch when my name comes up in the queue, end of the day it's just a watch and Jake will deliver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I think everyone has to be a bit disappointed and frustrated right now, I mean even Jake admits it has been a long wait and himself is anxious to be done with this. 
Emailing clients on the other end isn´t that big of a deal as I´m sure everyone gets news of new products or campaigns of 10watch store so I´m a bit with Zenrag on this even if I only really use the Face for updates on watches and other of my hobbies.
By now (after more than a year and after realizing that my wis taste as evolved another way) I´ld be happy with the freaking proto shots (good ones) and I wouldn´t mind a few more dial to choose from....


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

1. Yes, the wait has been quite long.
2. Yes, I would like more dial choices.
3. Yes, we could receive better updates.
I am by no means a Dagaz sycophant, but here is my take. If there is nothing to update, what do you want to see? I don’t understand the problem with Face Book. You don’t need to sign up to view the page. It is the same as any other page on the internet. If you want to be off the grid then get off the internet.
I have owned a T-2. Trust me it is awesome. I am anxiously awaiting the T-II. I wish there were more options to choose from for the dials. The tsunami had more choices, because the dials could fit other watches, but the Typhoon dials only fit the Typhoon. We still have more choices than the other recent 6105 style watch. Sell your preorder spot(s) if you are done with this whole episode. Find a buyer and then contact Jake. He will transfer the preorder to the new buyer. This is how I acquired my preorder spot. It was done in a matter of 2 days. That is my take.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Emailing clients on the other end isn´t that big of a deal as I´m sure everyone gets news of new products or campaigns of 10watch store so I´m a bit with Zenrag on this even if I only really use the Face for updates on watches and other of my hobbies.

By now (after more than a year and after realizing that my wis taste as evolved another way) I´ld be happy with the freaking proto shots (good ones) and I wouldn´t mind a few more dial to choose from.... 

Some people have three customs on pre-order. There is not three dial choices I would want. The Classic is the best of the bunch.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Zenrag said:


> Dude....
> 
> I think you need to give your head a shake. Oh... And by the way, I have had cholera/dysentery.
> 
> ...


Dude, it's a one man shop. If you don't like the wait for a customized, hand built watch, why did you order THREE? Seriously? It is pretty obvious where the problem lies.....

From his FB page, 9 hrs ago:



> LATEST T-II TYPHOON UPDATE: All 500 NE15 movements for the TII are now delivered as of yesterday, all dials are in stock, 200 more pairs of Classic 6105 style hands in C1 and C3 were just delivered yesterday afternoon, and the rest of the Triple-D straps are now in stock. The prototype has passed all testing, and full production of all case parts and bracelets in process. Unfortunately, the manufacturers CNY vacation coincides with production, so the remainder will be deliverd in March, and full production will commence at that time. This is the home stretch...Thanks for your patience, fellas


So let's see, looks like he is running the prototype thru the ringer to make sure the design works. Very smart, otherwis six months from now Zenrag would be whining about the crappy design that was rushed into production.

Chinese NY - life's a b*tch, deal with it. I am sure the PRC will suspend the holiday for Zenrag if he sends Rodman over for him.....

Again - a one man shop custom building watches.........


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Ham615 said:


> Emailing clients on the other end isn´t that big of a deal as I´m sure everyone gets news of new products or campaigns of 10watch store so I´m a bit with Zenrag on this even if I only really use the Face for updates on watches and other of my hobbies.
> 
> By now (after more than a year and after realizing that my wis taste as evolved another way) I´ld be happy with the freaking proto shots (good ones) and I wouldn´t mind a few more dial to choose from....
> 
> Some people have three customs on pre-order. There is not three dial choices I would want. The Classic is the best of the bunch.


I doubt you are going to see anymore dial choices. You can always post the question on FB, email, or here on WUS. IF there aren't enough dial choices to fulfill your preorders, you can always sell the preorder spot(s).


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I just think it's funny cause you don't have to have a facebook account to look at the dagaz page and view the updates. Google "Dagaz watch facebook", click the link, look at the updates. Pretty simple. No "logging in" required. Even my mom could figure it out if I told her that.

As for the wait, yeah I agree it sucks. Sh*t happens.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The wait is normal even for the best one-man shops. That's just the nature of the business. Damn, even big companies frequently run into delays, for example Boeing with the 787.

As far as communication goes, even the best one-man shop can miss customers' emails. Although I wish for more communication, we all know that emails suck up all the valuable time that could be used for actually building watches. Maybe those with free time could volunteer with these one man shops, and the world could be a happier place.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

ManMachine said:


> The wait is normal even for the best one-man shops. That's just the nature of the business. Damn, even big companies frequently run into delays, for example Boeing with the 787.
> 
> As far as communication goes, even the best one-man shop can miss customers' emails. Although I wish for more communication, we all know that emails suck up all the valuable time that could be used for actually building watches. Maybe those with free time could volunteer with these one man shops, and the world could be a happier place.


And if he is constantly emailing customers, he ain't building your watch!!!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

snert said:


> Sell your preorder spot(s) if you are done with this whole episode. Find a buyer and then contact Jake. He will transfer the preorder to the new buyer. This is how I acquired my preorder spot. It was done in a matter of 2 days. That is my take.


Who wants my TII Custom spot? $300 I am truly sick of the wait and want out!!! Jake told me in a personal email that there would be more dial choices. BS!!!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Ever heard of an email distribution list??

Lol...

Hilarious.

Sheep.

I'd like to sell m spot but I'm afraid I'd only get pennies on the dollar.

As for Facebook, I don't want the sleazy company trolling over my personal data.



A MattR of Time said:


> And if he is constantly emailing customers, he ain't building your watch!!!!


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

3 words: email distribution list... The first way to get info out enmass.

I don't know how (shock). But so many other one man shops can send out emails (one only - shock again) to ALL their customers.

I don't know how they do it... It must be magic. Lol...



ManMachine said:


> The wait is normal even for the best one-man shops. That's just the nature of the business. Damn, even big companies frequently run into delays, for example Boeing with the 787.
> 
> As far as communication goes, even the best one-man shop can miss customers' emails. Although I wish for more communication, we all know that emails suck up all the valuable time that could be used for actually building watches. Maybe those with free time could volunteer with these one man shops, and the world could be a happier place.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> Ever heard of an email distribution list??
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


Once again you don't need to register to access the Dagaz Facebook page so how would they get your details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

I DONT WANT THOSE SLEAZY jerks with my personal info...lol..

I made the huge mistake of registering long time ago.... They don't delete data...

I don't think I need to spell that out anymore.

I don't need Facebook. Seriously. This is hilarious.

Jake has all our pertinent email details as we all paid by paypal.

But that's not the only point... I will believe the order is coming when I finally receive an order shipment email from him.

Jake even takes on other manufacturers in the most delicate way... Lol... Very tactful guy.

Customer service is Jakes game... Seriously!!

But everyone wants to lambs and sheep, so be it.



Thuggee said:


> Once again you don't need to register to access the Dagaz Facebook page so how would they get your details?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Zenrag said:


> 3 words: email distribution list... The first way to get info out enmass.
> 
> I don't know how (shock). But so many other one man shops can send out emails (one only - shock again) to ALL their customers.
> 
> I don't know how they do it... It must be magic. Lol...


It's a moot point for his custom build watches. That would work if he's building identical watches, and then sending them out at about the same time. He's contacting his customer one by one, asking for their build choices, and send out one at a time. The lag time between the first T2 and the last T2 is significant. Plus, he's probably received a lot of emails about Typhoon. I guess if he has a project manager, everyone can receive update real time about where they are in the line. BMW could do it with its custom built cars, but even for them most of the cars aren't custom built.

As far as I know, no other shops are building custom watches in a big project like this. Put yourself in his shoes and think through all this.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

ManMachine said:


> It's a moot point for his custom build watches. That would work if he's building identical watches, and then sending them out at about the same time. He's contacting his customer one by one, asking for their build choices, and send out one at a time. The lag time between the first T2 and the last T2 is significant. Plus, he's probably received a lot of emails about Typhoon. I guess if he has a project manager, everyone can receive update real time about where they are in the line. BMW could do it with its custom built cars, but even for them most of the cars aren't custom built.
> 
> As far as I know, no other shops are building custom watches in a big project like this. Put yourself in his shoes and think through all this.


His mind is made up. Don't confuse him with facts.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

Speaking of data-mining... My WUS browser frames are full of personalized, targeted ads based on my internet usage and searches...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Be careful what you say. Zuckerberg has an enemies list. The FACEBOOK / NSA whats the difference? Only Facebook tracks you on the web. Other companies wouldn't dare do that right?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Some more dial options

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Kool Aid - tastes great.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Zenrag said:


> Ever heard of an email distribution list??
> 
> Lol...
> 
> ...


Frankly, you should sell your spots. Get the $300 each, but make sure the buyer covers PP fee's. You have a marvelous collection. You have the Tsunami's, which are the best IMHO, and they are Noah's watches. Jake just facilitated the distribution in a smooth and no fault fashion.

You and myself have been huge supporters in the past. For all those bustin' your chops, I suggest they go back over the threads in there entirety for both the Tsunami & Typhoon.

There does come a time when an honorable and experienced WIS can get very fed up with how operations are executed. I look back at the MKII Kingston, and all the people that flipped the watch on delivery because they were just so fed up with the wait.

I see the Typhoon as a huge debacle. All those that enthusiastically sent their non - refundable deposits, only to get quack banged with the crap case outcome that Jake decided to utilize in the mean time. I have no idea how it passed muster. I know he wasn't happy with it, hence the new case order.

I'm shocked you old timers haven't seen through this (matteroftime etc) I saw the writing on the wall last summer and sold my spot (#20) with no regrets. The whole thing is a flim flam, and I no longer support this company. I could go into great testimony on customer relations, but there's not much point. You blind newbie loyalists will always rationalize your defense somehow. I haven't seen any other micro, (one man op) act in such a poor manner as Jake has. It's despicable, and you folks have not been paying attention!

I know everyone of you would be right in the forefront to ..... out any other mainstream product, be it an article of clothing, an appliance, furnishings or piece of techno hardware. Funny you can't take a stance on a watch manufacturer.

Regarding FaceBook: I despise it too. What a cop out to make it the only means of communicating to customers. I've subscribed to a multitude of micro brand newsletters. That's where I get my info. It's always been the most professional avenue and serves everyone. I've never had any other micro be so disingenuous, and get so personally involved in taking part in threads regarding their products to speak down to their customers as Jake has. Oh, except maybe Doxa, that can delete any unfavorable posts at will :-d They're sponsors. I have a feeling Mr Roamers told Jake, on no uncertain terms to shove off, as he utilized the WUS forum for his own purposes, insulting members big time along the way.

Anyway, I tried really hard to stay out of this as I've made my points in the past. But it's reared it's ugly head again and my respect for Zenrag sucked me back into this debacle.

Please Matt Treadnot, don't lambast me. I want to remain friends with you. :-d Actually haven't seen you about for a while, but you don't have to be Jake's defender anymore. There's plenty of fill ins ;-)

Cheers Guys >> Love you all! :-! -- I'll try very hard not to comment again on this. Though it does get my goat big time when I see friends take a justifiable stance, then the blow back they have to endure !

RD


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

MORE DIALS EXCELLENT charcoal sunray?! indeed.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

I would be surprised if Jake ever offers a watch on preorder again, seems he has no issue selling his wares, not sure why he would want to go down that track again seems like a lot of hassle and a lot of people getting upset, I went into my preorder with my eyes open so have nothing to complain about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Just posted on Facebook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

OzO said:


> Speaking of data-mining... My WUS browser frames are full of personalized, targeted ads based on my internet usage and searches...


THOSE SLEAZY JERKS =)


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

So, anyone want my spot? $300


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

That classic pic ^^^ with the bracelet on it. So sexy. Now I'm unsure of what to do with mine once again.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

2 extra dials for TII, that's good for those who wait.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Charcooool and the CariB-blu...ahhh to see those!!!!

As a veteran of the MKII wait times...this wait is nothing. No one made any of us pay out a pre-order, I thought about getting an extra one or two also since the Tsunami's were reselling so well...but I'm not in this hobby to make money. Plans can change just like the whim of the manufacturers. The OWC saga continues after over 4 years. the MKII GMT has been in design over 2 yrs. I'll get them eventually. If the money was in the bank, I wouldn't be making any significant money anyway in this economy. 
But it really is just a hobby....when it stops being fun... get out, take a deep breath. Despite the wait, I got in line for an extra TII classic...I aked Jake for the last one in fact, but who knows by then.

Be thankfull one's not waiting for an Oliver.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*I've read the last few days or more worth of comments, including some objective criticism and some equally objective praise of Jake Bourdeau and his company. Some folks on WUS seem to have context and perspective while others seem to be context-challenged, but who knows what else is going on in peoples' heads that make them speak and write in the way that they do? Certainly, it's much too easy to bust out nasty when you're posting on the internet behind a silly WUS member name. So, let's try to play nice with each other. Write what you'd say to someone's face, or at least in a letter that has your name and home address on it. Exaggerated, hyperbolic, sometimes only partially informed attacks upon individuals, their work and their livelihood are simply wrong and damned ugly.  As others have said already, if you can't stand the wait and you're desperate for more or different communications from a company, then sell your spot and move on. I have ordered a second T2 and I'm in line for a TII . It is an extraordinarily rare pleasure to own a watch that has been hand-assembled according to my customized choices. My own experience with communications concerning the numerous watches that I've ordered through Dagaz over the course of nearly three years has been flawless. There are too many authentically important and serious things that life delivers daily to us that are real stress-producers. Waiting for a custom, hand-assembled watch at this remarkably low price point definitely shouldn't be one of them.*


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

...And on the lighter side, after spending about three weeks traveling from Hong Kong to San Francisco my Typhoon finally arrived. Impressions: It's a great value for $350. In person the small crystal/dial opening juxtaposed with the 44mm case and the large, flat surfaces give the watch a certain cartoonish personality that wasn't captured in any pictures. The watch looks different in person. It's more Monster than Sumo, IMHO. Vintage and also playful. A nice, thick, funky puck of a watch. I like this look because I bought this to be my designated beater/swimming/surfing/diving watch. Oh, and It looks amazing on a vintage-style green zulu. Most importantly, I'm very satisfied with the combo I came up with. As far as I know no one else has my combo and it is my favorite out of all the ones I've seen so far (the identical one on facebook is mine). Overall I love it, especially for the price.

And now the crappy iPhone pics (hey, I'm so lazy you're lucky I even bothered with these!):


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

PINKBYBRAIN!! - Your combo looks great!

View attachment 1355601
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the exact combo I'd pick for a very Seiko tool watch look.

Now, I wonder if the owners of the classic style think that the raised indices etc. give the watch a much more sophisticated look (in reference to your point about the certain cartoonish personality as a result of the case design)? I have thought about the classic dial with silver snowflake hands.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*It's pretty impressive and cool that this watch can look so different depending upon the various dial, bezel and hand combos. There's no doubt, though, looking back through this thread that the classic dial is a very sophisticated look. By the way, here's the TII with classic dial from the Dagaz FB:
*









ManMachine said:


> This is the exact combo I'd pick for a very Seiko tool watch look.
> 
> Now, I wonder if the owners of the classic style think that the raised indices etc. give the watch a much more sophisticated look (in reference to your point about the certain cartoonish personality as a result of the case design)? I have thought about the classic dial with silver snowflake hands.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

The way the lugs and bracelet join together looks odd on that pic ...

Looks like if there is some play on the end link which moves inside the lugs when I though it should be fixed ...

Maybe it's just the picture ...


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1354970
> 
> View attachment 1354971


Everything said, I'm very excited again after seeing the new pictures. There is light ahead at the end of the tunnel. Looking forward to my number being called.


----------



## Zenrag (Jun 6, 2011)

Surely you were to pipe up Matt.

Good for you. Don't taint the criticism as Jake is your best friend.

Sorry.. Can't sell now as I'd only get pennies on the dollar for a watch that has not yet delivered (or even shipped for that matter).

Also I wouldn't compare dagaz to MKII. Far different quality of watch you're talking about.

I'm sure my watches will be sullied and soiled in the most creative ways considering Jake's tact with his customers. Such a friendly guy. But I guess you're on his good side being a constant praiser.



Matt Treadnot said:


> *I've read the last few days or more worth of comments, including some objective criticism and some equally objective praise of Jake Bourdeau and his company. Some folks on WUS seem to have context and perspective while others seem to be context-challenged, but who knows what else is going on in peoples' heads that make them speak and write in the way that they do? Certainly, it's much too easy to bust out nasty when you're posting on the internet behind a silly WUS member name. So, let's try to play nice with each other. Write what you'd say to someone's face, or at least in a letter that has your name and home address on it. Exaggerated, hyperbolic, sometimes only partially informed attacks upon individuals, their work and their livelihood are simply wrong and damned ugly. As others have said already, if you can't stand the wait and you're desperate for more or different communications from a company, then sell your spot and move on. I have ordered a second T2 and I'm in line for a TII . It is an extraordinarily rare pleasure to own a watch that has been hand-assembled according to my customized choices. My own experience with communications concerning the numerous watches that I've ordered through Dagaz over the course of nearly three years has been flawless. There are too many authentically important and serious things that life delivers daily to us that are real stress-producers. Waiting for a custom, hand-assembled watch at this remarkably low price point definitely shouldn't be one of them.*


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Well for those of us that are still waiting for their number to be called. It appears there is some light at the end of the tunnel. I had a T-2, which I sold because I had another T-2 reserved with the NH-35 movement. The watch was great to wear, looked good, and the price was more than fair for the quality of the watch. Having hands, bezel, and dial options to choose from was nice. I also have preorder for the T-II. The previously released dial choices were not what I had envisioned, but I am anxious to see the new dial choices. I think I am going to go with the classic date for my T-2. Not sure on C1 or C3? Does anyone have an opinion on which bezel to go with for the classic dial. I want the tool look but not to look like a beater. Here is how I rate my choices.
1. 12 hr
2. classic
3. tsunami style
Also should I go C1 or C3 on the dial?
Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Zenrag said:


> I'm sure my watches will be sullied and soiled in the most creative ways considering Jake's tact with his customers. Such a friendly guy. But I guess you're on his good side being a constant praiser.


I'm just going to throw this out there, but I was a colossal pain in Jake's ass with my first two shipments of parts, and then I bailed on him making me a custom piece. He still hooked me up with a rather special and completely unique Typhoon, with plenty of email communication, as concise as it occasionally was. If you would like to call me a fanboy, that's fine.... At least I know that I'm not ;-).


----------



## KRS12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just wanted to share my recent experiences of dealing with jake.

I've had several mod parts orders from him, dials hands etc, all have been delivered quickly to the uk, emails answered politely and in a reasonable timescale eg less than 24 hours.

A few weeks ago I managed to get hold of a Tii, it's one of the few that jake sells via the website every so often, I guess he does this to keep some cash coming in, mans gotta eat right?

Jake answered my emails quickly, given the time difference he must spend an awful lot of the day near his PC! He dispatched the watch inside 48 hours and it landed inside 7 days.. For me that's awesome service,

I'm just wishing I'd had the foresight to order one of the bracelet watches now. I'd be buying somebody's spot in the queue but I'm broke right now after buying this and a sumo recently,

The watch is brilliant, jake has done a superb job on it.

Picture time.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

